# [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust



## jamie (23. Mai 2015)

*[Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

*Wichtig! Bei zwei (vllt. drei) Karten, bei denen die Modifikation durchgeführt wurde, kam es danach im Betrieb zu einem Defekt. Da die Karte über eine gute Sensorik verfügt, lassen sich auch Memory- und VRM-Temps auslesen, die allesamt unauffällig aussahen. Trotzdem lässt sich nicht zu 100% ausschließen, dass es was mit dem Umbau zu tun hat. Deshalb nochmal der Hinweis: alle Arbeiten auf eigene Gefahr!

**Update: Wie sich herausgestellt hat, waren viele der verkauften Karten (einschließlich meiner) Rückläufer, die als neu verkauft wurden. Erkennbar ist das z.B. an der fehlenden Folie auf der Backplate. Das unterstreicht die Annehme, dass nicht die Modifikation für die Defekte verantwortlich ist. Eien offizielle Stellungnahme von Seiten Asus oder CSL-Computer gab es noch nicht!*



Moin,

ich möchte ich in dieser bebilderten Anleitung zeigen, wie ihr bei der doch sehr lauten und heißen Asus Matrix R9 290x die Kühlleistung einfach, schnell und ohne Garantieverlust stark verbessern könnt. Ein erster FurMark-Test hat (bei geschlossenem Gehäuse) bei mir eine Verbesserung von 94°C und 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit auf 73°C und 70% Lüftergeschwindigkeit ergeben. Das eröffnet auch neuen Spielraum, den Lüfter runterzuregeln oder die Karte zu übertakten. Die Leistung in Spielen werde ich nachher auch testen und nachliefern.


*Vorwort
*Vor ein paar Tagen gab es von CSL-Computer eine eBay-Aktion, bei der man benannte Karte für 289€ - 45€ Asus-Cashback, also effektive 244€ ergattern konnte. Dieses außerordentliche Schnäppchen habe sich einige User (einschließlich mir) nicht entgehen lassen. Schnell jedoch häuften sich Berichte über Temperaturen von 94°C unter Last und unerträglichen Lärm. Mein Dank gilt an dieser Stelle vor Allem Collin, borchi05 und allen anderen aus dem Thread, die es ermöglicht haben, eine simple Lösung für dieses nervige Problem zu finden.


*Problemstellung*
Demontiert man den Kühler der Grafikkarte, fällt ein großes Problem der Karte sofort in's Auge. Anstatt einen für Hawaii geeignet Kühler zu entwickeln, hat Asus einfach seinem Matrix-Kühler, der vor Allem auf Nvidia-Karten ausgelegt ist, draufgeklatscht. Wie man sieht, passt der aber nicht so recht zu dem ziemlich kleinen Chip, sodass zwei der fünf Heatpipes gar keinen Kontakt haben. Da hat dann auch der beste Kühler keine Chance.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun könnte man natürlich einen Aftermarkt-Kühler installieren, aber die zusätzliche Anschaffung würde das Schnäppchen nicht mehr so schnäppchenhaft dastehen lassen.
Im Laufe der Diskussion haben sich zwei Dinge als sehr hilfreich herausgestellt: 1. die Plastikabdeckung zu entfernen und 2. die WLP auszutauschen. 
Da Asus einen Kühlertausch erlaubt, so lange dabei die Karte nicht beschädigt wird, bleibt bei beidem die Garantie erhalten. Wer auf Nummer sichergehen will, tauscht die WLP nicht aus, sondern demontiert lediglich die Abdeckung. Das lässt sich schnell wieder rückgängig machen und man läuft nicht Gefahr, Schaden anzurichten. Bereists das hilft immens; beides zusammen ist natürlich noch wirkungsvoller.


*Erste Messung*
Ich nutze eine Nanoxia Deep Silence 1. Es sind nur die drei Standard-Lüfter sind verbaut. Auf dem Mainboard thront ein Alpenföhn Brocken 2, der einen i5 4570 kühlt. Den Fetplattenkäfig habe ich soweit wie möglich demontiert und alle Kabel weitestgehend versteckt, sodass einem guten Airflow nichts im Wege steht. 
CPU- und Gehäuselüfter habe ich voll aufgedreht, trotzdem blieb die Lautstärke angenehm. 
Einen FurMark-Test habe ich nach 7 Minuten bereits beendet, da die ungemodddete Karte bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl bereits 94°C erreicht hatte und sehr laut war - Tests sprechen von 60 Dezibel.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Die ungemoddete Karte im Karton und im Computer verbaut | das Temperatur-sensitiv leuchtende ROG-Logo | FurMark-Test_
*
Airflow*
Um mir vor den vorgeschlagenen Umbauten noch selbst ein Bild über die Lage zu machen, öffnete ich das Gehäuse und analysierte den Airflow. Auffällig war, dass die Karte etwas warme Luft nach hinten durch die Slotblende los wird, nahezu keine über die Seite und den Größen Teil nach vorne rausbläst, also gegen die Frontlüfter arbeitet. Dies macht plausibel: die Abdeckung muss weg.


*Vorbereitung
*Der Karton der Karte mit umgedrehtem Schaumeinsatz gibt eine prima Arbeitsfläche. Ihr solltet auch Schraubenzieher bereitlegen. Für den Tausch der WLP natürlich WLP, Küchenrolle ( o.ä)., Aceton (oder ein anderes Lösungsmittel - da gibt's sogar Speziallösungen) und einen Spatel/Kreditkarte (oder etwas anderes zum verstreichen). Ein Pinsel, eine Druckluft-Dose oder Staubsauger und ein Schaschlikspieß können auch nicht schaden.
Ihr solltet euch in jedem Fall vorher erden. Z.B. an einer Heizung.
Natürlich Übernehme ich keine Haftung für die Schäden, die ihr anrichtet. Alle Arbeiten auf eigenen Gefahr.


*Umbau
*Die Plastikabdeckung des Matrix-Kühlers wird von zwei kleinen Schrauben gehalten. An der Abdeckung befestigt ist ein ROG-Logo, an dessen Unterseite eine LED-Feld ist, dass je nach Temperatur der Karte in einer anderen Farbe leuchtet. Da diese Leuchtanzeige von der Abdeckung gehalten wird, muss man sie danach irgendwo im Gehäuse verstauen, was aber dank des recht langen Kabels kein Problem ist, oder wahlweise einfach abstecken.
Das Leuchtfeld wird von einer weiteren kleinen Schraube gehalten, die rausgedreht werden muss.
Wer nur die Abdeckung entfernen will und bei dem bisher alles glatt gegangen ist, der ist an dieser Stelle fertig. Einfach die Karte wieder einbauen und den Rechner starten. Die Temperatur der Karte dürfte bereits deutlich besser sein. Wer jedoch mehr will, der lese weiter. Außerdem kann bei der Demontage auch ein kleine Problem auftreten. Zumindest bei mir kam es so. Das lässt sich aber leicht lösen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ein neues Problem*
Während sich die erste Schraube problemlos entfernen ließ, wollte die zweite partout nicht. Ich habe es mit verschiedenen Schraubenziehern probiert, von unterschiedlichen Seiten Druck ausgeübt, um eine mögliche Verkeilung zu lösen. ergebnislos.
Also beschloss ich erstmal den Kühler zu demontieren.


*Demontage des Kühlers*
Auch die Demontage des Kühlers gestaltet sich denkbar einfach. Auf der Rückseite der Karte sind relativ zentral vier Schrauben in die Backplate eingelassen. Diese schraubt man heraus und kann den Kühler abnehmen. Auf einer dieser Schrauben ist ein Siegel, dass aber nicht von Bedeutung ist. Am besten legt man die Karte auf den Kühler, schraubt und hebt dann die PCB vom Kühler. Um die beiden komplett zu trenne, muss man an einem Ende noch die Stromkabel für LED und Lüfter abstecken, was etwas fummelig sein kann. Einfach vorsichtig wackeln und ziehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Et voilà: Kühler und Karte sind getrennt. Neben der für diesen Chip schlechten Heatpipe-Anordnung, fällt vor Allem die grottige WLP in's Auge. Diese ist schon recht hart und klumpig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nochmal zurück zu unserem Abdeckungsproblem: auch jetzt ließ sich die zweite Schraube bei mir nicht lösen. So entschloss ich mich zur Holzhammermethode, holte meinen Dremel hervor und verpasste dem Mistvieh einen neuen Schlitz. Nun ließ sie sich ohne größere Schwierigkeiten entfernen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder zur WLP: Um sie zu entfernen, bewaffnet ihr euch einfach mit einem Tuch (Taschentuch, Küchenrolle o.ä.) und einem lösungsmittel. Ich habe Aceton benutzt, weil ich davon immer ein paar Liter da habe.
Fangt an mit dem Kühler und mischt zunächst den groben Dreck mit dem Papier ab. Dann tränkt ein Stück Papier mit Lösungsmittel und wischt nach. Und das mehrmals, bis es schön glänzt. Ihr glaubt gar nicht, was da alles runterkommt. Das kann schon dauern. Keine Sorge wegen des Acetons, wenn ihr eine offene Wunde o.ä. habt. Wie Norbert immer zu sagen pflegt: "Das brennt 'n Bisschen, aber das heilt schneller!" Spaß beiseite - macht nichts, das zeug an die Finger zu bekommen. Bei längerem Kontakt lösen sich die Fingerkuppen ein Bisschen an, aber das war's. Vorsichtiger solltet ihr sein, wo ihr das ranschmiert, da es Kunststoffe angreifen kann. Deswegen beginnen wir auch mit dem Kühler, dann könnt ihr üben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das Kupfer richtig schön glänzt, widmen wir uns dem Chip. Hier etwas vorsichtiger sein, weil ringsrum Kunstiof ist und der Chip auch nicht so solide ist, wie der Kühler. Dafür lässt er sich schneller reinigen und ihr könnt euch wunderbar drinspiegeln. Ein Hoch auf das Wellenmodell des Lichts. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ein Bisschen WLP neben den Chip suppt, ist das kein Ding. Das Grobe könnt ihr mit einem Pinsel oder dem Holzspieß entfernen und sin Bisschen WLP ist auch nicht schlimm-
Ist jetzt alles rein, wie ein Kinderpopo, kann's weitergehen.
Tragt die WLP dünn auf den Chip auf und verteilt sie gleichmäßig mit dem Spatel, der Kreditkarte, der Skalpelklinge oder was immer ihr habt. Hauptsache, ihr killt nicht den Chip. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist die WLP fertig aufgetragen, legen wir uns wieder den Kühler vor und legen die PCB drauf, verschrauben des ganze handfest und stecken die Stromstecker für Kühler (und wahlweise LED) wieder ein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr ein Bisschen WLP an den Händen habt, ist jetzt der Zeitpunkt, in's Bad zu huschen. Wenn ihr ein Bisschen was auf den Kühler geschmiert habt, ist das auch kein Beinbruch. Einfach sauber wischen.

Dann geht's zurück mit der Karte in den Pc.


*Zweite Messung*
Ein 15minütiger FurMark-Test ergab bei mir 73° und 70% Lüftergeschwindigkeit.
Es kann deutlich mehr Luft über die Seite entweichen, was mich zu der Vermutung veranlasst, dass das Anbringen eines zusätzlichen Lüfters an der Seite des Gehäuses die Kühlleistung noch verbessert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Fazit*
Asus hat sich einen ganz schönen Fauxpas geleistet. Mit etwas Basteln lässt sich das aber ausbügeln und ein Kühlerwechsel sollte wohl erst recht Besserung bringen. Fest steht aber, dass der Matrix eigentlich kein schlechter Kühler ist, nur schlecht eingesetzt wird. Diese zwei kleinen Mods bringen schon gigantische Verbesserungen.


Dieser Text ist noch unter Bearbeitung. Ergänzungen, Korrekturen und Bilder gibt's nach dem Essen.

Ihr könnt ja mal eure Ergebnisse inkl. Informationen über den Umbau posten. Also z.B. Benchmark (FurMark Spiel, etc) | WLP | mit(ohne Abdeckung | Temperatur | Lüftergeschwingkeit.

*Hinweis: Ich muss aber hinzufügen, das meine Karte rumspinnt und in RMA gehen wird. Ich glaube nicht, dass es an den Modifikationen liegt, aber es schadet trotzdem nicht, wenn ihr mal die VRM-Temps im Blick behaltet.*


----------



## markus1612 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Super Anleitung


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Sehr gute Anleitung. 

Ja, schon echt peinlich für Asus, dass sie es nicht schaffen, einen passenden Kühler zu bauen.
So wird eine Menge Leistung verschenkt und die Karte ist schlechter als sie eigentlich ist und natürlich wird das dann AMD angekreidet -- obwohl sie nichts dafür können -- und nicht Asus, die ja dafür verantwortlich sind.


----------



## Collin (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Sehr schön. Ich setze mich am Dienstag ran, wenn meine Paste da ist.


----------



## drstoecker (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also ich verstehe nicht das die Hersteller das so nicht hinbekommen Die kühllösungen so zu optimieren.


----------



## jamie (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Collin schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Ich setze mich am Dienstag ran, wenn meine Paste da ist.



Mach das unbedingt! Bin ich baff, wie viel das gebracht hat. Und (wie oben schon geschrieben) danke für den Hinweis mit der Abdeckung. 



markus1612 schrieb:


> Super Anleitung



Danke. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr gute Anleitung.
> 
> Ja, schon echt peinlich für Asus, dass sie es nicht schaffen, einen passenden Kühler zu bauen.
> So wird eine Menge Leistung verschenkt und die Karte ist schlechter als sie eigentlich ist und natürlich wird das dann AMD angekreidet -- obwohl sie nichts dafür können -- und nicht Asus, die ja dafür verantwortlich sind.



So ist es. Zumal der Matrix ja wie gesagt gar kein schlechter Kühler ist. Er ist bloß nicht wirklich für einen Hawaii-Chip geeignet, die WLP ist grottig und die Abdeckung Murks.


----------



## unnicknamed (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Danke, hab auch so´n Teil ergattert, für effektive 145,- (hab meine Windforce 7950 gut verkauft)...
Jedenfalls, sehr netter guide! 

Als ich meine Karte eingebaut hatte und die Temps gesehen habe, kam mir sofort der Gedanke, genau das mit der Karte zu machen; cool, daß hier im Forum direkt einiges zu der Karte zu lesen ist!!!



PS: Als Paste wird bei mir Thermalright Chill Factor 3 zum Einsatz kommen, bin gespannt.
​


----------



## jamie (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Freut mich, wenn's hilft. 

Bilder sind jetzt auch endlich online.


----------



## markus1612 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



jamie schrieb:


> Freut mich, wenn's hilft.
> 
> Bilder sind jetzt auch endlich online.



Und jetzt auch noch Bilder..........es wird ja immer besser


----------



## jamie (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Und jetzt auch noch Bilder..........es wird ja immer besser



Hatte da nur gestern keinen Nerv zu, weil das Forum mich nicht alle gleichzeitig hochladen lässt, sondern ich dir nur in 2er oder 3er Gruppen hochladen kann.


----------



## Ion (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Super Anleitung, Hut ab 
Da fragt man sich wirklich was Asus da geritten hat


----------



## jamie (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich muss aber hinzufügen, das meine karte rumspinnt und in RMA gehen wird. Ich glaube nicht, dass es an den Modifikationen liegt, aber es schadet trotzdem nicht, wenn ihr mal die VRM-Temps im Blick behaltet.
Ich werde das auch nochmal in den Startpost einfügen.


----------



## SFT-GSG (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Frage: Welche WLP hast du benutzt? 

Zu den Lüfter Geschwindigkeiten. ich besitze das Fractal Define R5, welches wohl bekanntlich gar nicht gut mit der Matrix funktioniert. Ich hatte ohne Mods 94grad und 63% Lüfter. nachdem ich die Plastikabdeckung entfernte und den Chip auf 1175mV Diät gesetzt habe gingen die Temps auf 84-88grad zurück, der Lüfter dreht noch auf 53% hoch.

In dem zusammenhing sehe ich deine Lüfter Umdrehungen schon als heftig an.


Mit 1175mV bekomme ich den Chip auf 1050MHz, ich denke ich habe keinen schlechten erwischt. Gibt's eine Empfehlung für einen anderen Kühler? Bzw. meint Ihr das lohnt sich? Übertakten würde ich schon gerne, aber mit dem Standard 1250mV schafft es der Kühler einfach nicht.


----------



## jamie (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich habe die Artic MX-2 benutzt.

Ja, ich habe da aber auch nicht großartig mit den Lüftern experimentiert, sondern die Standardeinstellungen behalten. weil mir gleich klar war, dass ich die Mod brauche und sich danach wie gesagt meine Karte verabschiedet hat und jetzt erstmal in RMA gehen muss. Wenn ich eine neue habe, kann ich da was zu schreiben.

Undervolting werde ich dann auch mal testen. Klingen ja recht gut, deine Ergebnisse.

Als Aftermarket-Kühler habe ich das Trio Alpenföh Peter II, Arctic Accelero Extreme IV und Prolimatech MK-26 im Blick. Neu ist mir das aber doch zu teuer, weshalb ich gerade auf dem Marktplatz am Suchen bin.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das sieht alles sehr vernünftig aus, schaut man aber auf den minimalen Spawa Kühler, braucht der ordentlichen Luftstrom.

Wenn Du gerne bastelst, könnte man noch einen Schritt weiter gehen. Bestell Dir hier Kupferplatten mit 3-4mm Dicke mit der Breite der fünf Heatpipes (geschätzt 40mm), das kostet bei 40x40x4mm ca. 14,88€ 
KUPFER - KUPFER-PROFILE

Die Platte legst Du zwischen Kühler und Chip. Brauchst dann natürlich zweimal Wärmeleitpaste und wahrscheinlich längere Schrauben zum Kühler, also Plattendicke länge. Damit sollten, so die Idee, die Heatpipes viel besser angebunden werden. Wenn es hinterher sehr gute Ergebnisse geben sollte, kann die Platte auch mit Metallkleber am Kühler festkleben. Der Kühler baut dann natürlich etwas höher. Das gibt Platz für bessere Spawas Kühler. Der eine lange Kühler ist eh nicht optimal, weil sich bei leicht durchbiegende Karte eine Biegelinie zwischen Kühlkörper und Spawas bilden könnte, wodurch die mittleren Spawas weniger oder gar keinen Anpressdruck mehr haben. Dort wären verklebte Einzelkühler viel besser, die dann 3mm höhere Kühlrippen haben könnten. Miss das mal aus, ich such Dir dann ein paar passende raus.

Die Frage ist, ob die Platte eher isoliert, oder die bessere Anbindung der Heatpipes etwas bringt. Man muss es einfach probieren. Wenn man aber Spass am basteln und experimentieren hat, ist das eine schöne Beschäftigung für veregnete Herbsttage.


----------



## jamie (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Erstmal danke. 

Ja, den Vorschlag gab's im Thread auch schon mal. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...te-karte-update-nun-284-a-19.html#post7411461

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob's jemand probiert hat. Wenn ja, nehme ich das gerne in den Start-Post auf. 
ich muss wie gesagt erstmal auf die RMA warten.


----------



## xylofony (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wirklich super von dir, diese Anleitung, sobald meine MX-2 WP da ist, werde ich wohl auch die Karte verbessern.
Jedoch einige Frage, du schreibst, man hat keinen Garantieverlust, aber auf eine der vier Schrauben ist ein Siegel.
Auf der Webseite steht:
Grafikkarten | ROG MATRIX-R9290X-4GD5 | ASUS Deutschland
keine Garantie wenn...„the product has been tampered, repaired and/or modified by non-authorized personnel;“ modifizert wird sie ja, wenn man die WP austauscht?!
Und 
„the warranty seals have been broken or altered“
Nun weiß ich nicht wie kolant Asus ist, aber der Eindruck des Produkts(Kühlsystem einfach umlackiert) und der Warranty-Bestimmungen sind nicht gerade positiv.
Kann man die LED wirklich einfach so abstecken?
Ich habe kein Aceton da, tut es auch das hier?:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SFT-GSG (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Musste leider bei meiner Karte die GPU wieder mit 1200mV befeuern, bei 1175mV trat nach einiger Zeit in 2D/3D Artefaktbildung auf. Wäre schön wenn ihr bei WLP Wechsel die vorher nachher Temps posten würdet. Wie sieht es bei wieder aufsetzen des Kühlers mit dem Anpressdruck aus? Einfach nur die 4 Schrauben wieder festziehen?


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Da fragt man sich was Asus geritten hat sowas zu produzieren?
Gut die äußeren Heatpipes werden ja erwärmt, dennoch hätte ich ganz einfach eine Grundplatte genommen, sodass alle 5 Heatpipes kontakt haben.
Ich habe auch schon Bilder von der Karte gesehen, wo die VRM Kühlung schief war und oder nur teilweise die VRM bedeckt hat. Die bei Asus sollten mal wieder die Qualitätskontrolle aktivieren, ist ja furchtbar was da für Müll unterwegs ist. Die Matrix ist ja schließlich das Aushängeschild von Asus.


----------



## jamie (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



xylofony schrieb:


> Wirklich super von dir, diese Anleitung, sobald meine MX-2 WP da ist, werde ich wohl auch die Karte verbessern.
> Jedoch einige Frage, du schreibst, man hat keinen Garantieverlust, aber auf eine der vier Schrauben ist ein Siegel.
> Auf der Webseite steht:
> Grafikkarten | ROG MATRIX-R9290X-4GD5 | ASUS Deutschland
> ...



Ja, das steht da so. Ich habe das Siegel ja auch erwähnt. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand überprüft aber Asus die Karte und guckt, ob der Schaden dadurch verursacht wurde, dass ihr daran rumgebaut habt (also z.B. wenn ihr die Kühlung verändert und darauf hin z,B. die SpaWas abrauchen) oder ob der Defekt nicht darauf zurück zu führen ist. Sofern ihr also den Umbau sauber durchführt und nichts kaputt macht, habt ihr auch danach noch Garantie.

Ja, Isopropanol ist auch sehr gut. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das was du da hast der reine Alkohol ist, oder ob da irgendwelche Fette mit drin sind. Das wird bei Nagellackentferner gerne zugesetzt, weil's besser für die Haut ist.




SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Musste leider bei meiner Karte die GPU wieder mit 1200mV befeuern, bei 1175mV trat nach einiger Zeit in 2D/3D Artefaktbildung auf. Wäre schön wenn ihr bei WLP Wechsel die vorher nachher Temps posten würdet. Wie sieht es bei wieder aufsetzen des Kühlers mit dem Anpressdruck aus? Einfach nur die 4 Schrauben wieder festziehen?



Du meinst, dass sie den von Asus eingestellten Takt bei der eingestellten Spannung nicht hält? 

Ja, zum Posten der Temps habe ich auch schon aufgerufen. Bei mir waren es wie gesagt über 20 Kelvin Unterschied.

Bei der Kühler Remontage einfach die vier Schrauben  wieder handfest anziehen. Nicht mit 'nem Akkuschrauber bei gehen oder so.


----------



## Grimreaper667 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ja echt happy über diesen Beitrag und auch die Anleitung! Die Karte erhitzte sich vor dem Umbau bei 63% Lüftergeschwindigkeit recht schnell auf 93-94° im Furmark. Nun habe ich die Abdeckung demontiert, den 140mm-Frontlüfter in meinem Anidees 6 saugend montiert und die Karte auf 1,175V bei 1050MHz Chiptakt eingestellt. Im Ergebnis wird die Karte nach 15 Minuten Furmark nur noch 80° warm und der Lüfter dreht nur noch auf 37°!!! Somit ist die Karte leiser als meine vorherige Asus DirectCUII GTX660Ti! Ich bin nun echt begeistert. Dabei hätte ich sogar noch die Option einen Seitenlüfter zu montieren und die WLP zu tauschen. Echt cool! Vielen Dank an alle, die hier Tipps gegeben haben!

Grim


----------



## Duvar (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ob es bei der zB TriX Karte auch was bringt? Da kann man den Sapphire Schriftzug auch entfernen bzw müsste man mal schauen inwieweit man die Karte "entrümpeln" kann.
Auch geil und eine gute Idee finde ich die neue Farbe von folgender GPU Removing the heatsink and painting your TRI X R9 290


----------



## SFT-GSG (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



jamie schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass sie den von Asus eingestellten Takt bei der eingestellten Spannung nicht hält?
> 
> Ja, zum Posten der Temps habe ich auch schon aufgerufen. Bei mir waren es wie gesagt über 20 Kelvin Unterschied.
> 
> Bei der Kühler Remontage einfach die vier Schrauben  wieder handfest anziehen. Nicht mit 'nem Akkuschrauber bei gehen oder so.



Ja das meine ich. Bei 1250mV Standardspannung steigt die Lüftug aus, dreht mit 63% (mehr macht sie nicht) und der GPU Takt fällt ins Bodenlose. Bin jetzt mit 1200mV wieder bei 89 grad und 53%....für mich zu laut.

Ich überlege einen neuen Kühler draufzusetzen. 

Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV / EKL Alpenföhn Peter 2 / Raijintek Morpheus sind meine engere Wahl. Nur frage ich mich wie es mit den Spannungswandlern und Ram bei diesen Custom Kühlern ausschaut. Gibt's da Erfahrungen?


----------



## jamie (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Duvar schrieb:


> Ob es bei der zB TriX Karte auch was bringt? Da kann man den Sapphire Schriftzug auch entfernen bzw müsste man mal schauen inwieweit man die Karte "entrümpeln" kann.
> Auch geil und eine gute Idee finde ich die neue Farbe von folgender GPU Removing the heatsink and painting your TRI X R9 290



Ich habe keine TriX, deshalb kann ich dir das nicht sagen. Da müssten einfach die Besitzer der Karte mal gucken. Einfach das Gehäuse öffnen, Finger anlecken und reinhalten. natürlich verändert die geöffnete Seitenwand den Luftstrom, aber im Groben könnt ihr trotzdem sehen, wie die Luft strömt. Bei der Matrix ist halt leicht aufgefallen, dass über die Seite fast nichts rauskonnte und sich die Hitze dadurch gestaut hat. 
Probiert's einfach aus und berichtet hier im Thread. ich ergänze dann den Startpost. 



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Ja das meine ich. Bei 1250mV Standardspannung steigt die Lüftug aus, dreht mit 63% (mehr macht sie nicht) und der GPU Takt fällt ins Bodenlose. Bin jetzt mit 1200mV wieder bei 89 grad und 53%....für mich zu laut.
> 
> Ich überlege einen neuen Kühler draufzusetzen.
> 
> Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV / EKL Alpenföhn Peter 2 / Raijintek Morpheus sind meine engere Wahl. Nur frage ich mich wie es mit den Spannungswandlern und Ram bei diesen Custom Kühlern ausschaut. Gibt's da Erfahrungen?



Da sollten Kühlkörper für die SpaWas und die Speicherchips beiliegen. Bei dem Matrix-Kühler haben nur die SpaWas einen großen Kamm und die Speicherbausteine gar keine eigene Kühlung (siehe Fotos im Startpost). Ein Kühlerwechsel sollte also auch dem Speicher zu Gute kommen.
Dann auch gerne Temps hier posten.


----------



## Duvar (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Habs mal überprüft. Die schwarzen Rahmen oben und unten zu entfernen bringt absolut nix. Die TriX ist jedoch im Vergleich zu den ASUS Karten, extrem luftig gebaut. Da ist massig Platz vorhanden (für Luft).
Die Idee und die Umsetzung ist klasse gemacht von dir, danke dafür.


----------



## SFT-GSG (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass der Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV ja gar nicht auf die Matrix passt, da die Matrix kein Standard PCB hat...die Dame ist zu Fett. Darum staut sich die Wärme auch in meinem Define R5 auch so....da ist kein Platz zum Luftaustausch. Vorne stören die HDD´s zum Seitenteil ist auch kaum Platz.  Im Offenen Gehäuse blässt sie mit 44% und ist zu laut, Im geschlossenen dreht sie mit 55% und ist subjektiv genauso laut, wie ohne Seitenwand. 

 Ich bin gerade leicht verzweifelt. Der erste Lüfter bläst nach hinten aber kaum zur Seite, der zweite extrem nach vorne und zur Seite. Ich habe schon überlegt einen Zusatzlüfter (18cm dürfte passen) am Seitenteil zu montieren, allerdings widerspricht es meinen Silent Gedanken, gerade beim Krachmacher die Dämmung zu öffnen.


----------



## jamie (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

@SFT-GSG: Hast du Fotos?

@Duvar: Schön, dass du's versucht hast. Immer gerne.


----------



## xylofony (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Gibt es einen Weg festzustellen, ob mein Nagellackentferner weitere Stoffe enthält?
Laut Etikett ist nur Isopropylalcohol enthalten, aber die Firma gibt es nicht mehr um nachzufragen...
Ich habe die Flasche schon mit einen alten AMD Prozessor benutzt, weil er mir egal war, funktionierte, aber die CPU wird relativ heiß.


----------



## jamie (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



xylofony schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Weg festzustellen, ob mein Nagellackentferner weitere Stoffe enthält?
> Laut Etikett ist nur Isopropylalcohol enthalten, aber die Firma gibt es nicht mehr um nachzufragen...
> Ich habe die Flasche schon mit einen alten AMD Prozessor benutzt, weil er mir egal war, funktionierte, aber die CPU wird relativ heiß.



Da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass du ein Chemielabor zu Hause hast, würde ich einfach eine Schale oder so nehmen und etwas von dem Zeug reinkippen. Der Alkohol wird sich verflüchtigen. Dann kannst du gucken, ob ein Fettfilm zurückbleibt. Wenn nicht, dann wird auch nichts am Chip zurückbleiben.


----------



## xylofony (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



jamie schrieb:


> Da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass du ein Chemielabor zu Hause hast, würde ich einfach eine Schale oder so nehmen und etwas von dem Zeug reinkippen. Der Alkohol wird sich verflüchtigen. Dann kannst du gucken, ob ein Fettfilm zurückbleibt. Wenn nicht, dann wird auch nichts am Chip zurückbleiben.



Erstmal danke für dein Feedback, ich hoffe ich "mülle" dein Thema nicht zu.
Aber ich habe so ein Alkohol/Wassergemisch, wenn ich das nutze, dann bleibt auch nichts übgrig 
Es ist ja bekannt, dass alkohol sich verflüchtigt, aber vom Wasser bleibt auch nichts übrig, daher hast du wohl recht, ohne Tests kann man es nicht feststellen, dann muss es wohl so gehen.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Weil die Frage nach den RAM/VRM-Kühlern aufkam habe ich hier ein Foto von meinem Peter II Umbau. Lediglich der VRM-Fächer und ein optionaler Kühler im IO-Bereich (unten Rechts; 6 schwarze Plättchen) fehlen da noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamie (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hast du evtl. noch Temps, sowie ein, zwei Bilder, wie der Peter auf der Karte sitzt?


----------



## SFT-GSG (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



jamie schrieb:


> @SFT-GSG: Hast du Fotos?



Also Ich habe nun einen Lüfter in den Boden gebaut, leider bringt es gar nichts, die Temps bleiben die gleichen. Es sieht zwar auf den Bildern etwas unaufgeräumt aus, ist in Wirklichkeit aber nicht ganz so schlimm. 

Außerdem bleiben mir vom PCB bis zum Netzteil kaum 10cm. ist die frage ob da ein Peter 2 (oder anderer) Kühler draufpasst bzw. ob er bei dem Luft stau was bringt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag: habe jetzt im Seitenteil einen Lüfter eingebaut. Einsaugend, gegen die Grafiklüfter arbeitend geht er runter auf 84grad.  Ausblasend, mit dem Grafiklüftern arbeitend geht er hoch auf 88 grad. Ohne Lüfter oder mit offenen Gehäuse ist er auch auf 88-90grad.  Muss ein anderer Kühler her?


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



jamie schrieb:


> Hast du evtl. noch Temps, sowie ein, zwei Bilder, wie der Peter auf der Karte sitzt?


Temperaturen: (25° im Raum)

Gpu-Z Lastprogramm@ Stock
69°GPU // 59° VRM // 67° Memory // 880rpm 

Battlefield 4@ 1130Mhz (+50mV)
76°GPU // 63° VRM // 68° Memory // 1090rpm

Und hier noch ne kleine Bildersammlung:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xylofony (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Temperaturen: (25° im Raum)
> 
> Gpu-Z Lastprogramm@ Stock
> 69°GPU // 59° VRM // 67° Memory // 880rpm
> ...



EKL Alpenföhn Peter 2 richtig?


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Genau, Peter II mit 2×Akasa Viper R, gibts auch als Bundle bei Caseking.


----------



## xylofony (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Genau, Peter II mit 2×Akasa Viper R, gibts auch als Bundle bei Caseking.


Und passt genau ohne Modding?
Ich sehe du hast auch die Speicherkühler drauf, hast du keine Bedenken wegen der Garantie? Wenn man die Dinger nicht mehr runterbekommt, ist die Garantie doch flöten?


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich hab die auch von der alten abbekommen, aber du solltest auch ein bisschen WLP mit in den Kleber mischen, dann wird das ganze etwas weicher (Bei zu viel fällt es ab, wie bei mir...)
Es passt, aber du musst die Backplate abmachen bzw. so hinbasteln wie ich.


----------



## xylofony (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich hab die auch von der alten abbekommen, aber du solltest auch ein bisschen WLP mit in den Kleber mischen, dann wird das ganze etwas weicher (Bei zu viel fällt es ab, wie bei mir...)
> Es passt, aber du musst die Backplate abmachen bzw. so hinbasteln wie ich.


Das Problem wird ja sein, wie bekomme ich die Heatsinks wieder runter, zwecks Garantie, man weiß ja nie, hatte mal eine VTX3D die nach einigen Monaten defekt wurde (Grafikfehler), die Gigabyte dannach war ohne Probleme.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Du erwärmst den Kleber mit ner ordentlichen Runde BF4 und dann später noch mit nem Föhn und dann drehst du sie vorsichtig mit einer Zange ab.
Die Rückstände müsste man bei Bedarf mit Verdünnung abmachen.

Edit: Lieber Alkohole statt Verdünnung, siehe nächster Post


----------



## JeSterDay (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also ich würde kein Aceton benutzen, Aceton greift schon stark an. Im jeden Fall Kontakt zu Plastikteilen vermeiden, da diese anquellen.
Aceton ist erstmal nicht wirklich gesundheitschädlich, allerdings löst es deine schützende Fettschicht auf (die Haut wird weiss), und somit sind die fettfreien Hautstellen viel schneller gereizt und lassen bakterien und sonstiges besser durch die Haut diffundieren.

Ich würde auf Alkohole setzen oder acetate. Also alles wo ein -ol im Namen ist.
Isopropanol kann man gut nehmen, es ist auch kein Öl/Fett in Isoprop drin. Ist ein einfacher, sekundärer alkohol (im gegensatz zum "echten" trinkbaren Alkohol der endständig ist).
Ethylacetat geht auch gut zur Reinigung. Ansonsten nehmt sowas wie Sagrotan Spray (Desinfiktionsmittel) oder Bildschirmreiniger (auch meist ein isoprop). Neuere Nagellackentferner bestehen heute auch meist aus Ethylacetat, anstatt Aceton, einfach weil es weniger schädlich ist.

btw. arbeite in der lackindustrie


----------



## eversaw (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Vielen vielen Dank,
 habe Deine Anweisungen befolgt. 

Resultat:
Temp GPU vorher 94-95° nachher 60-69° bei GTY V all maxed out @ FullHD
Fan RPM vorher 100% nachher max. 39%
Memory Temp max. 66°
VDDCI max. 59°
Powertemp. max. 63°

Nutze ein Fractal r4 gedämmt mit Seitenlüfter ausblasend und Lüfter im Boden einsaugend.

P.S. sind die anderen Temps in Ordnung außer der GPU?

Jetzt echt Super vorher unzumutbar.

DANKE DANKE DANKE DANKE


----------



## jamie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

@JeSterDay: Jo, auf das Risiko mit dem Aceton hab ich ja such schon hingewiesen. Es ist hier aber gar kein so großes Problem, weil man am Kühler überhaupt nicht Gefahr läuft, irgendein Kunststoffteil zu erwischen und auch bei der Grafikkarte eigentlich nichts passieren kann, solange man nicht auf's PCB tropft.
Ich benutze wie gesagt Aceton, weil ich das sowieso für andere Dinge da habe. 
Nichtsdestotrotz ist natürlich z.B. Isopropanol sicherer. Keine Frage. Wenn man also sowieso was neues kaufen muss, dann kann auch besser gleich sowas nehmen.
Jedoch hatte xylofony ja nicht den reinen Alkohol aus der Apotheke oder Chemiekalienhandel, sondern so einen Nagellackentferner. Und in die werden gerne Öle und Duftstoffe beigesetzt.
Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort. Kann mir vorstellen, dass das dem ein oder anderen noch hilft.


@eversaw: Tolle Ergebnisse! Sehen gut aus. Was für eine WLP hast du benutzt?


@tsd560ti: Wie mischt du? 3/4 zu 1/4 (Kleber zu WLP)? Welchen Kleber kannst du empfehlen?
Das mit der Backplate sieht ja wild aus.  Meinst du, dass die überhaupt noch was bringt?  
Hätte die Befestigung von dem Peter sonst nicht hingehauen?


@SFT-GSG: Ein Peter würde wahrscheinlich noch reinpassen. Die Frage ist, wie viel Luft der hintere GPU-Lüfter dann noch einsaugen kann, weil der dann fast auf dem Netzteil liegt...


----------



## Bibo3582 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich werde wohl heute Abend auch eine kleine Umbauaktion vornehmen müssen  Habe gestern mit The Witcher 3 auf max Details die GraKa so richtig zum glühen gebracht. GPU Auslastung dauerhaft bei 100%, 89 Grad. Was mich gewundert hat ist, dass der Lüfter angeblich nur bei 60% gelaufen ist. Vielleicht weil die Raumtemperatur bei rund 17 Grad war? 

Werde zunächst nur die Plastikabdeckung abbauen und schauen was es bringt. Der angekündigte neue Treiber soll ja auch noch ein bisl was bringen.


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mit 89° bist du ohne Umbau noch wirklich gut dabei, was wohl an der RaumTemp liegen dürfte. 
Dass sie nur zu 60% aufdreht liegt an der sehr flachen Lüfterkurve, aber die letzten Prozent bringen auch wirklich kaum noch Drehzahl, sodass es keinen Unterschied macht.


----------



## ogltw (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So sieht meine Matrix 290X nach 10 Minuten Furmark aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Allerdings konnte ich günstig einen Raijintek Morpheus erwerben, den werde ich in den nächsten Tagen mal drauf montieren, mal sehen wie es dann aussieht


----------



## ogltw (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das mit der Plastikverdeckung abnehmen hab ich noch nicht probiert, erscheint mir aber durchaus logisch das die Temperatur dadurch ein gutes Stück gesenkt werden kann. Der Alukühlkörper heizt sich ja auf, jedoch wird die Wärme ein gutes Stück "isoliert" und zurückgehalten von der Abdeckung. Wenn der Kühler freiliegt, kann er die Wärme komplett abgeben, ein guter Gehäuseluftstrom ist da auch von vorteil.


----------



## xylofony (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



ogltw schrieb:


> So sieht meine Matrix 290X nach 10 Minuten Furmark aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit oder ohne Anleitung?


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das sieht nach einem typischen Ergebnis mit Standardkonfiguration aus, wobei ich für die Lastsimulation anstatt Furmark eher Spiele oder zur besseren Vergleichbarkeit Unigine Valley bevorzugen würde.


----------



## Collin (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So, da meine Wärmeleitpaste erst morgen ankommt, habe ich heute mal die Plastikabdeckung abgenommen. Ich habe dann Valley durchlaufen lassen. 

Valley:
Max 82 Grad nach 14 min

Furmark:
Max 92 Grad nach 10 min
Da ich das verdammt viel fand, habe ich die Gehäusewand abgenommen (ca. nach 8 min.). Die Temperaturen sind dann auf 87 Grad runtergegangen und blieben dort. Der Luftstrom geht eindeutig zur Seite. Tja, ich hab ein schallgedämmtes R4 mit 2 Lüftern (vorne und hinten). Habe nichts verändert. Wie kann ich die Temperaturen verbessern ohne ständig das Gehäuse zu öffnen?

LG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also Jungs ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn die Plastikabdeckung dazu da ist, den Luftstrom zu kontrollieren sodass bestimmte Bauteile definitiv genug Luft abbekommen. Deswegen ist evtl. auch die karte des TE`s abgeraucht nach dem Mod. 
Da wäre ein Test mit einer Wärmekamera gut oder mit Sensoren an den Bauteilen. Klar geht dadurch die Chip-Temp runter weil die Warme luft besser entweicht ohne die Abdeckung und dadurch der Kühlkörper mehr potenzial hat, aber alles was nicht durch den Kühlkörper gekühlt wird könnte durch den geänderten Luftstrom leiden. 
Müsste halt jemand testen der das passende Equipment hat


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Noch ein Lüfter vorne rein und noch einen in die Seite ausbladend scheint es ja zu bringen. 

Genau das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Etwas mehr gefährdet sehe ich die sechs kleinen Plättchen im I/O Bereich. Die sonstigen Temperaturen stimmen laut Sensoren wohl schon.


----------



## jamie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

@Bioschnitzel: Wie tsd560ti schon geschrieben hat, kann man die Temps ja überprüfen. Und bei den Temps, die hier bisher gepostet wurden, scheint die Kühlung der übrigen Komponenten nicht gelitten zu haben. Im Gegenteil.
Außerdem ist bisher auch noch keine andere Karte abgekratzt, weshalb ich denke, dass es an der Karte lag.
Eine Wärmebildkamera habe ich nicht. Hallo, PCGH-Redaktion? Das wäre doch mal ein schönes Thema für euch.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Na wenn die Karte genug Sensoren hat ist ja gut, war ja auch nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## xylofony (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also Jungs ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn die Plastikabdeckung dazu da ist, den Luftstrom zu kontrollieren sodass bestimmte Bauteile definitiv genug Luft abbekommen. Deswegen ist evtl. auch die karte des TE`s abgeraucht nach dem Mod.
> Da wäre ein Test mit einer Wärmekamera gut oder mit Sensoren an den Bauteilen. Klar geht dadurch die Chip-Temp runter weil die Warme luft besser entweicht ohne die Abdeckung und dadurch der Kühlkörper mehr potenzial hat, aber alles was nicht durch den Kühlkörper gekühlt wird könnte durch den geänderten Luftstrom leiden.
> Müsste halt jemand testen der das passende Equipment hat



Habe ich was überlesen?
Die Karte vom TE ist abgeraucht?
Wo stand das?
Ich kann wohl erst morgen oder übermorgen den Mod testen, meine WLP is noch net da.

Edit:
Oh der Eingangspost wurde bearbeitet, aber abgeraucht scheint sie nicht zu sein, vielmehr "rumspinnt" was auch immer er damit meint...


----------



## jamie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



xylofony schrieb:


> Habe ich was überlesen?
> Die Karte vom TE ist abgeraucht?
> Wo stand das?
> Ich kann wohl erst morgen oder übermorgen den Mod testen, meine WLP is noch net da.
> ...



Bildfehler und Blackscreen kurz nach dem Windowsstart.


----------



## xylofony (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



jamie schrieb:


> Bildfehler und Blackscreen kurz nach dem Windowsstart.


Hatte ich auch mit einer Grafikkarte, die war defekt, du hast nicht zufällig "nur" in Battlefield die Bildfehler und blackscreens? Soll ein bekanntes Problem mit der 290x sein.
Aber wen wundert es, bei 90°C muss ja was kaputt gehen -.-


----------



## jamie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



xylofony schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mit einer Grafikkarte, die war defekt, du hast nicht zufällig "nur" in Battlefield die Bildfehler und blackscreens? Soll ein bekanntes Problem mit der 290x sein.
> Aber wen wundert es, bei 90°C muss ja was kaputt gehen -.-



Nö, direkt nach dem Windowslogo. Die Karte geht in RMA.
Durch den Umbau war sie ja deutlich kühler (~70°C unter Last), aber naja.


----------



## xylofony (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



jamie schrieb:


> Nö, direkt nach dem Windowslogo. Die Karte geht in RMA.
> Durch den Umbau war sie ja deutlich kühler (~70°C unter Last), aber naja.


Das mag sein, aber vorher war sie auf Hochtouren und kann sie dabei nicht defekt geworden sein?
Soweit ich weiß sind die Kondensatoren maximal bis 105°C haltbar und dann auch nicht ewig, also bestimmt nur einige Minuten?
Mal sehen ob sich die Meldungen häufen, vielleicht hast du aber auch einfach nur ein Montagsmodell.


----------



## Bibo3582 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also ich habe jetzt auch etwas gebastelt. Ich habe vorerst nur das Plastikgehäuse entfernt, auf der Rückseite war ein Garantiesiegel. Das hat mich von dem Abbau des kompletten Kühlers und Austausch der Paste abgehalten.

Hier meine Ergebnisse: 

1 Std. The Witcher 3 1080P max Einstellungen ohne Mods: 89 Grad GPU, 67 Grad CPU
1 Std. ohne Plastikgehäuse: 84 Grad GPU, 66 Grad CPU (sehr Leise)
1 Std. mit zusätzlichem Lüfter in der Seite: 80 Grad GPU, 63 Grad CPU
wenn die 3 Gehäuselüfter auf Vollgas pumpen schaffe ich sogar 76-79 Grad GPU und 57 Grad CPU

Ich habe vorerst einen alten 120mm Lüfter in die Seite gebaut. Ich bestelle jetzt einen 140er. Ich denke dann sollte ich bei weniger Power die selben Temps bekommen wie vorher auf Vollgas! Das erneuern der Leiterpaste kann ich dann immer noch machen!

Beste Grüße

Bianco


----------



## jamie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



xylofony schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber vorher war sie auf Hochtouren und kann sie dabei nicht defekt geworden sein?
> Soweit ich weiß sind die Kondensatoren maximal bis 105°C haltbar und dann auch nicht ewig, also bestimmt nur einige Minuten?
> Mal sehen ob sich die Meldungen häufen, vielleicht hast du aber auch einfach nur ein Montagsmodell.



Der Defekt ist nicht während des FurMark-Test (also höchster Belastung für 15 Minuten) aufgetreten, sondern erst ein paar Stunden später nach ein paar Minuten TW3. Ich glaube nicht, dass auf Grund des Umbaus einige Bauteile zu warm geworden sind. Es haben ja auch andere hier ihre Temps (inkl. Speicher- und VRM-Temps.) gepostet und die sahen unbedenklich aus. Hat sich auch noch keiner gemeldet und gesagt, dass meine blöde Anleitung seine Karte gegrillt hat. 
Ich denke einfach, ich habe eine schlechte Karte erwischt.


----------



## Bibo3582 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



jamie schrieb:


> Der Defekt ist nicht während des FurMark-Test (also höchster Belastung für 15 Minuten) aufgetreten, sondern erst ein paar Stunden später nach ein paar Minuten TW3. Ich glaube nicht, dass auf Grund des Umbaus einige Bauteile zu warm geworden sind. Es haben ja auch andere hier ihre Temps (inkl. Speicher- und VRM-Temps.) gepostet und die sahen unbedenklich aus. Hat sich auch noch keiner gemeldet und gesagt, dass meine blöde Anleitung seine Karte gegrillt hat.
> Ich denke einfach, ich habe eine schlechte Karte erwischt.



Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher. Meine Karte hat gerade eben auch den Dienst verweigert. Habe de Temps alle 10 - 1 5 Min überprüft. Alles war in Ordnung. Nach 1,5 Std. TW3 zocken kam dann ein fieser Gafik Fehler (Flimmern und horizontale schwarze Linien) dann der Blue Screen. Seit dem macht die Karte schon die Linien beim hochfahren. Ins Windows gelange ich nicht mehr, dann kommt wieder Blue Screen. 

Meine Karte muss jetzt definitiv zur Reparatur


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Klingt so als würde sich meine Theorie bestätigen. 
Ist natürlich schade um eure Karten, hoffentlich bekommt ihr schnell Ersatz!


----------



## sleipDE (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Sind echt schon zwei Karten abgeraucht bei denen die Abdeckung entfernt wurde?

Ich hab seit heute auch hin und wieder bei Rust seltsame Artefakte, hab davon mal ein Video hochgeladen, interessant sind eingentlich nur die ersten 3min und ab 0,33min wird das ganze Bild irgendwie weiß, meint Ihr da ist was defekt? Ist allerdings nur hin und wieder so, könnte aber auch an Rust liegen weil ich's bei anderen Spielen noch nicht hatte. Wäre deshalb mal cool wenn das mal wer testen könnte der Rust hat.
Habe die Default Einstellungen bei GPU Tweak genommen, die Karte ist dann ohne Abdeckung bei max. 82Grad bei FHD und Quali Fantastic mit 50-60Frames im mittel.

https://youtu.be/j-ga_CRSz8c


----------



## ogltw (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Macht mir keine Angst, den Morpheus auf die Karte zu montieren  

Ich hab schon einige male Witcher 3 für 10, 20 Minuten gespielt, aber noch keine 1,5 Stunden am Stück oder so, bisher alles OK mit der 290X...

Das mit dem Rust-Video (die weißen Punkte) könnte auch am Spiel oder dem Treiber liegen.


----------



## borchi05 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Danke für die Nachricht @tsd560ti.

Also bei mir läuft noch alles ohne Probleme. Habe am Wochenende Borderlands pre sequel gezockt und hatte keine Probleme. Auch eine halbe Stunde Witcher 3 war problemlos möglich, GTA5 auch super.

Ich komme mit meinen beiden Standardgehäuselüftern + Loch in der Seitenwand "offen" auf maximal 78°C, eher gleichbleibend auf 76°C (bei abgebauter Asus Abdeckung natürlich).

Sind denn beim Morpheus noch Ramkühler oder ähnliches bei? Vielleicht sollten wir noch ein paar Kühler verkleben, falls das überhaupt passt.

Ich werde heute hoffe mal etwas länger zocken können und werde das mit Witcher 3 austesten.


Aber mal ehrlich, was bleibt uns denn über, was sollen wir tun??? Mit Abdeckung kann man die Karte nicht benutzen, weil sie zu heiß wird und runtertaktet, während sie brüllt wie ne mig 16, aber ohne Abdeckung geht sie wiederrum kaputt. 
Das Teil ist doch betrug seitens Asus, da könnt ich richtig wild werden. Am liebsten hätte ich mein Geld zurück plus Karte behalten.  

Wenn meine Karte auch abraucht, dann nehm ich das Geld zurück, eindeutig. Denn mit dieser Karte kann man dann wirklich nichts anfangen!!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



sleipDE schrieb:


> Sind echt schon zwei Karten abgeraucht bei denen die Abdeckung entfernt wurde?
> 
> Ich hab seit heute auch hin und wieder bei Rust seltsame Artefakte, hab davon mal ein Video hochgeladen, interessant sind eingentlich nur die ersten 3min und ab 0,33min wird das ganze Bild irgendwie weiß, meint Ihr da ist was defekt? Ist allerdings nur hin und wieder so, könnte aber auch an Rust liegen weil ich's bei anderen Spielen noch nicht hatte. Wäre deshalb mal cool wenn das mal wer testen könnte der Rust hat.
> Habe die Default Einstellungen bei GPU Tweak genommen, die Karte ist dann ohne Abdeckung bei max. 82Grad bei FHD und Quali Fantastic mit 50-60Frames im mittel.
> ...




Ohja defintiv Artefakte welche durch zu hohen Takt / zu hohe Temps erzeugt werden. 

Wenn man danach sucht kann man sogar herausfinden ob es GPU oder VRAM-Artefakte sind. Die sehen nämlich meistens anders aus. Ich weiß es aber leider nicht mehr was der Unterschied war bei den Artefakten.


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ja Geiz ist Geil!
Schaue auch auf Gute Preise und vergleiche diverse Online Shops, ABER:
 ---->   dass die Matrix/ DC II als Ladenhüter einfach abverkauft wird, und dies zum X-ten Male, da sollte einem doch klar sein dass dort etwas "Gewaltiges" einfach NICHT stimmen muss!

Dann lieber 20 bis 30 Euro mehr zahlen und gleich ein Triple-Slot Design kaufen.
TRI-X New Edition läuft Klasse, bei Stock Takt zumindest!  und dass Surren unter Idle ist in 5 Sekunden gefixt!
Bezahlte aber auch damals für diese Karte R9 290  gerade mal 266 Euro.

Zudem der Unterschied X zu Non X  ist nicht gravierend, dies holst mit OC, um die +100 Mhz locker rein!


----------



## jamie (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ok. Bisher sind also zwei (vielleicht drei) Karten kaputt gegangen, bei der der Umbau durchgeführt wurde. Was recht interessant ist, ist dass die Problembeschreibung jedes Mal eine andere ist. Meine Karte zeigt direkt nach dem Windowslogo und rote Streifen und dann gibt's 'nen Blackscreen. Bei sleipDE zeigt die Karte ingame diese weißen Artefakte. Bibo3582s Karte zeigt Flimmern und horizontale schwarze Linien und dann einen Blue Screen. Natürlich könnten das alles unterschiedliche Symptome des gleichen Problems sein. Aber Bibo3582 hat ja selber gesagt, dass er die Temps immer gecheckt hat. Und die Karte verfügt ja über eine recht umfangreiche Sensorik. Man kann also auch die Memory- und VRM-Temps prüfen. Und die Temps, die hier gepostet wurden, sahen alle gut aus. Interessant ist auch, dass der Defekt bei mir nicht in den 15 Minuten FurMark, also bei der höchsten Belastung und damit Wärmeentwicklung.
Um zum Punkt zu kommen: es sind auch genug nicht-modifizierte karte kaputt gegangen. Ich wäre mir also nicht so sicher, dass es an der Modifikation liegt. Ich füge trotzdem nochmal eine ausdrückliche Warnung in den Startpost ein. 
Mal sehen, was Asus zu den Karten sagt. Werde meine morgen einschicken. Vorher schaffe ich das nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also 1,5h Witcher spielen ist sicherlich wesentlich fordernder als 15 Minuten Furmark


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Furmark kannst du auch Stunden laufen lassen ohne Absturz, trotzdem kann es in bestimmten Spielen zu Abstürzen kommen.
Furmark ist nicht wirklich geeignet, um eine Karte auf Stabilität zu prüfen.


----------



## Collin (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

also ich wenn ich das jetzt so lese: keiner weiß warum die karten abgeschmiert sind. Vorerst sollte man die Abdeckung wieder draufbauen. Danke an tsd560ti​ für die nette Mail. 
Mal abwarten was ASUS sagt. Wäre super wenn die Betroffenen (jamie), Rückmeldung geben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wie gesagt, ich habe die Vermutung das ein Bauteil (kann ja auch eins ohne Sensor sein!) zu heiß wird, da nun der Ziel-gerichtete Luftstrom fehlt. Die Grafikkartenhersteller bauen ja nicht ohne Grund Plasteschalen rund rum, wenn es ohne dise auch kühler ginge. Aber das kann man halt nur rausfinden indem man zum Beispiel eine Wärmebildkamera hat und man Hotspots identifizieren kann. Kann mich noch gut an meine HD4870 damals erinnern, mit der dicken Kühlplatte die nochmal unter dem eigentlichen Kühler auf das PCB geschraubt war. Diese musste beim Kühlerwechsel demontiert werden weil es sonst nicht gepasst hat. Dadurch konnte man zwar viel bessere GPU-Temps erreichen durch den neuen Kühler, aber die anderen Bauteile wurden dann kochend heiß. Das wurde erst mit der späteren Revision mit Digitalen Spannungswandlern umgangen.


----------



## borchi05 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ja aber dann ist die Karte kompletter Schrott!!! Erklär mir einer was man damit machen soll...  Zu heiß und nich spielbar mit Plastikteil, aber defekt ohne dieses Teil. Dat Ding isn Teil für den Verbraucherschutz!


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ohne die Abdeckung ginge es aber der Luftstrom ist dann nicht so zielgerichtet (sofern die Abdeckung so konzipiert ist).
Das was bei der Matrix auffällt, ist halt die Abdeckung nur kann da die Luft schlecht seitlich entwichen. Trotzdem glaube ich nicht dass die Abdeckung mithilft den Luftstrom auf gewissen Bauteile zu richten, wenn ich mir den Aufbau so ansehe.

@borchi05

Was stimmt denn mit deiner Karte nicht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



borchi05 schrieb:


> Ja aber dann ist die Karte kompletter Schrott!!! Erklär mir einer was man damit machen soll...  Zu heiß und nich spielbar mit Plastikteil, aber defekt ohne dieses Teil. Dat Ding isn Teil für den Verbraucherschutz!



Ganz ehrlich, AMD Karten allgemein sind zur Zeit alles andere als Effizient. Die Asus-Karte wird nicht die einzige sein, welche heiß ist. AMD macht halt nach was Nvidia damals mit Fermi gezeigt hat


----------



## borchi05 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bis jetzt stimmt mit der Karte alles, aber nur weil die Abdeckung entfernt ist...! Baue ich sie wieder dran... ist sie laut, 94°C heiß und taktet runter... lasse ich sie ab, wird es wohl ein Garantiefall, weil sie kaputt geht mit der Zeit.

Also was stimmt mit der Karte nicht?  

Ich werd trotzdem probieren, an den Support zu kommen, brauche nur noch meine Seriennummer, aber die ist zu Haus.     Sollen die von ASUS mir erklären, wie ich ihr >300€ teures Produkt zufriedenstellend zum laufen kriege!

Gestern beim hochfahren, waren die Lüfter im GPU tweak auf manuell 100% eingestellt, da kriegt man auch erstmal nen Schrecken, wenn die Dinger auf 100% laufen beim start. Ich hab das selber sicher nicht so eingestellt, von allein passiert?  oO

Wie gesagt, heute wird ein paar Stunden getestet... kann dann morgen früh sagen, ob es Probleme gab, oder heute Abend schon, wenn sie schneller als erwartet durchraucht.


----------



## Bibo3582 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich muss dazu sagen dass ich am ersten Tag nicht so intensiv gespielt habe. Die Probleme fingen an als ich gerade 10 Minuten beim Schmied stand. Die Temps waren zu dem Zeitpunkt bei unter 70 Grad. Nach einigen Minuten funktionierte die Karte auch plötzlich wieder!

Ich bin für meinen Teil durch mit der Karte. Hatte ja von Anfang an den Eindruck dass die Karte schon einen anderen Vorbesitzer hatte. Die Karte geht heute zurück und ich muss mir eine neue aussuchen.


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, AMD Karten allgemein sind zur Zeit alles andere als Effizient. Die Asus-Karte wird nicht die einzige sein, welche heiß ist. AMD macht halt nach was Nvidia damals mit Fermi gezeigt hat



Stimmt so nicht ganz.
Das Problem ist halt dass die Boardpartner die Kühldesigns nicht auf Hawaii anpassen. Mein alter Accelero kann die 290 wunderbar kühlen, unter Last selten 60° und der Verbrauch ging dabei um satte 25W zurück. Mit angepasster vcore kann man je nach GPU gut 15 - 20W rausholen, dann ist dass Ding schon gut.
Meine braucht mit 1100 / 1400 immer noch 15W weniger als Stock (Referenz Kühlung und Referenz Takt), was unter anderem an der sehr hohen vcore liegt die das Teil bekommt.

Bei AMD muss man Hand anlegen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Natürlich stimmt das, bestes Beispiel dein Accelero, guck dir mal bitte das Teil an, was ein Oschi von Kühler  
Ne Fermi hat man auch kühl bekommen, trotzdem war sie nicht effizient. Schön reden muss man das nicht, wurde ja bei Fermi (Thermi ) auch nicht gemacht


----------



## borchi05 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

AMD Karten allgmein oder speziell die 290x? Denn mit meinen beiden 280x von Gigabyte und Club3D in 2 vers. Rechnern hatte ich 2 Jahre keine Probleme, weder zu heiß noch runtergetaktet oder sonst irgendwas... lediglich die Gigabyte war etwas lauter, aber gibt sicher auch Nvidia Karten die laut sind von Gigabyte...  Stromverbrauch nicht der Rede wert gegenüber NVidia Karten. Auch die 270X´er die ich bei 2 Freunden verbaut habe, laufen wie geölt... meine 6870er von Sapphire davor war auch erstklassig, bis sie alt war.

Find die Aussage zu allgemein...


----------



## SFT-GSG (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Habe mir jetzt den Peter 2 nebst 2 140mm Lüfter bestellt und schaue mal was draus wird. Damit steigt der Preis von 244€ auf 320€ an. 


Wegen dem runter Takten können wir die karte schlecht zurückgeben....ist ja überall nur bis zu 1GHZ bzw. Boost angegeben. Ist schon für Händler schlau gemacht. Da bleibt nur warten bis die Karte abraucht und dann einschicken. 

Aber wie hier schon gesagt wurde, dass wäre mal was für die PCGH Redaktion. Wie kann es sein das solche Karten in Tests gut abschneiden  und in der Praxis solch ein Schund  sind? Warum baut Asus auf diese Karten Kühler, die dafür gar nicht konstruiert sind? Stichwort 2 von 5 heatpipes laufen ins leere....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



borchi05 schrieb:


> AMD Karten allgmein oder speziell die 290x? Denn mit meinen beiden 280x von Gigabyte und Club3D in 2 vers. Rechnern hatte ich 2 Jahre keine Probleme, weder zu heiß noch runtergetaktet oder sonst irgendwas... lediglich die Gigabyte war etwas lauter, aber gibt sicher auch Nvidia Karten die laut sind von Gigabyte...  Stromverbrauch nicht der Rede wert gegenüber NVidia Karten. Auch die 270X´er die ich bei 2 Freunden verbaut habe, laufen wie geölt... meine 6870er von Sapphire davor war auch erstklassig, bis sie alt war.
> 
> Find die Aussage zu allgemein...



Ich rede von den Highend-Modellen. Man merkt AMD deutlich an das sie auf Kosten der Effizienz den Hammer auspacken. Vergleiche das aktuell mit Maxwell, da laufen die Karten sogar bei Spielen wie LOL oder Counterstrike passiv. Und selbst bei maximaler Auslastung sind sie kühl, die Lüfter kommen gar nicht auf die Idee aufzudrehen. Ist mMn auch die richtige Entwicklung, die Hardmuss muss effizienter werden. Kann sich natürlich auch bei Nvidia mit der nächsten Generation auch wieder schlagartig ändern.


----------



## xylofony (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



sleipDE schrieb:


> Ich hab seit heute auch hin und wieder bei Rust seltsame Artefakte
> [snip]
> https://youtu.be/j-ga_CRSz8c



Mal sie Pink an und verkauf sie als Glamour-Karte. ^^
Jetzt ganz im Ernst, wir sollten alle mal was tun, ich hatte gestern Asus angeschrieben, ob ein Lüfterwechsel ohne Garantieverlust erlaubt sei, weil die Karte mit 95°C einfach zu heiß wird...mal sehen was und ob sie antworten...bei Asus bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher.
Mein Bild dieser Firma ist zerschlagen, so schnell werde ich von der Firma nichts mehr kaufen, je nach Qualität der Antwort jedenfalls.



jamie schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was Asus zu den Karten sagt. Werde meine morgen einschicken. Vorher schaffe ich das nicht.


Gut, berichte dann hier mal bitte.
Kannst du mir per PN schreiben, wohin man die Karte schicken muss? Wäre gut zu wissen...für den Fall der Fälle.

Zur Temperatur der Grafikkarte, da ich auf mein neues Netzteil warten muss (die Karte läuft mit 8 pin pcie und 6 pin pcie...) kann ich nur sagen, wie sie auf -50% läuft.
Max Temp 60°C, bin gespannt wie heiß sie wird, wenn ich das neue Netzteil habe und dann langsam die Leistung steigere bzw. normalisiere, vermutlich wie alle 290x...94°C



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt den Peter 2 nebst 2 140mm Lüfter bestellt und schaue mal was draus wird. Damit steigt der Preis von 244€ auf 320€ an.


Und deine Garantie ist dann aber wohl erloschen?! Weil Warranty sticker auf den Schrauben hinten.


----------



## borchi05 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Okay, also gehts dir dabei nur um Hawaii. Stimmt auch, is auch bekannt. Aber wie soll man denn drauf kommen, dasn Matrix Kühler so schlecht wie n Referenzkühler ist?!   
Ich hatte garnicht vor auf Hawaii umzusteigen, aber der Preis dieses besagten Angebotes war nunmal sehr... verlockend!    Eigentlich wollte ich auf die 380x warten, was ja auch Hawaii sein soll, aber hoffte auf beseitigte Fehler, wie eben Temperatur...

Das wissen mit der Nvidia Effizienz hilft nun aber nicht wirklich beim Problem mit der Matrix 290x...  für ne gute GTX970 kann man nochmal 60€auf die 289€ drauflegen ^^ 

Aber soll ja auf keinen Fall ein Nvidia/AMD Fanboy threat werden wa!    Deswegen ist nicht so wichtig wie nvidia karten gerade laufen, eher wie man die matrix 290X vernünftig hinbekommt


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Natürlich stimmt das, bestes Beispiel dein Accelero, guck dir mal bitte das Teil an, was ein Oschi von Kühler
> Ne Fermi hat man auch kühl bekommen, trotzdem war sie nicht effizient. Schön reden muss man das nicht, wurde ja bei Fermi (Thermi ) auch nicht gemacht



Beschönen muss ich nichts, dafür hat AMD zu viele Fehler gemacht.
Die Karte hätte ich mir so auch nie gekauft, war ein Freundschaftskauf (der ehemalige Besitzer brauchte Geld und hat die Karte günstig abgetreten). So schlecht wie immer getan wird ist der Hawaii Chip nur nicht, man muss ihn nur richtig kühlen und die Volt anpassen, dann passt das schon. War bei Fermi auch nicht  anders und bei der Titan X ist das auch nicht anders.
Diese Karten haben alle das gleiche Problem, einen lächerlichen Referenz Kühler der die Temperatur in die höhe Treibt und den Verbrauch dabei verschlechtert, im Fall der 290/290X extrem verschlechtert.

AMD müsste den Boardpartner auf die Füße treten, was die zum Teil da verkaufen ist unter jeder Kritik und fast schon fahrlässig.
Es werden Kühler genommen die nicht angepasst werden, es wird bei der Verarbeitung geschlampt (halb gekühlte VRM, schiefe Kühler, schlecht verarbeitete Heatpipes, minderwertige Wärmeleitpaste).


----------



## Bibo3582 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hier geht es aber in erster Linie um Asus oder? Konkret um die Matrix R9 290x. Wenn ich mir die Werbetexte auf der Herstellerseite anschaue dann könnte ich platzen...."20% kühler - dreimal leiser, diese exklusive und preisgekrönte Kühltechnologie ist mit branchenführenden, extrem leitfähigen 10mm-Kühlleitungen aus Kupfer ausgestattet, die im direkten Kontakt zur GPU (Graphics-Processing Unit) positioniert wurden und somit die Hitze effektiv ableiten. Zusammen mit der extrem leistungsfähigen CoolTech-Lüftertechnologie sorgt DirectCU II dafür, dass die ASUS Matrix-Grafikkarten um bis zu 20% kühler und dreimal leiser sind als Referenzmodelle - das Ergebnis ist noch schnelleres Gaming bei absolut leisem Betrieb."

Wenn das der Fall ist, auf welchen Temps laufen dann die Referenzmodelle? 110 - 130 Grad? Sorry aber ich bin mit Asus aktuell durch. Zumindest was die ATI Modelle angeht. Auf den Nvidias schein der Kühler ja top zu sein...


----------



## SFT-GSG (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



xylofony schrieb:


> Und deine Garantie ist dann aber wohl erloschen?! Weil Warranty sticker auf den Schrauben hinten.




Warum sollte sie erlöschen? Ich ersetze die WLP durch eine richtige und verbaue eine ordentlichen Kühler. Ob da ein Sticker auf einer schraube war, kann ich doch gar nicht wissen. Ich werde falls möglich auch nur den GPU Kühler wechseln. Sollte es dann immer noch macken geben, geht das ding mit Originallüfter zurück.

Ob Asus da wegen Garantie muckt oder nicht kann ja hier so richtig keiner sagen. Fakt ist, ihren Werbespruch von wegen 20% Kühler und ach wie leise ist gelogen.


Von Asus habe ich jedenfalls auf Lebenszeit die Schnauzte voll, sollen die ihren "ROG" Kiddisscheiß behalten. Ich habe das Ding halt "billig" für 289 - 45€ cashback gekauft. Und wieder lernen wir daraus, wer Asus kauft, kauft 2 mal.....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ja vermutlich hat Asus sich nicht bemüht für die AMD (Mittelklasse?) Chips extra neue Kühler zu entwickeln. 
Der Kühler an sich ist ja nicht schlecht, aber da 2 Heatpipes gar keinen Kontakt haben geht natürlich ordentlich Kühlpotenzial verloren. Dabei würde ein einfacher Kupfer-Spacer reichen um sich die Entwicklung eines neuen Kühlers zu sparen. Oder man darf eben nicht auf Direct-Heatpipe-Contact setzen wenn der Kühler auf verschiedenen große "DIE" Größe zum Einsatz kommt.  Gerade wenn man weiß das die Modelle nicht gerade kühl sind. 

Im PCGHX gibbet doch auch den Asus-Support oder? Schickt ihm doch mal den Thread und fragt mal nach einer offiziellen Auskunft von ASUS, warum ein nicht passender Kühlkörper genommen wurde.  Aber bitte bleibt sachlich und nett, der Supportmitarbeiter kann sicher null dafür und kann auch wahrscheinlich keine Aussage treffen, aber er kann es weiterleiten.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Ob da ein Sticker auf einer schraube war, kann ich doch gar nicht wissen.



Das ist nicht dein ernst oder?
Um den Kühler abzuschrauben musst du den Aufkleber entweder zerstören oder vorher entfernen.


----------



## Grimreaper667 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hallo zusammen,

also meine Graka läuft soweit noch gut. Allerdings habe ich sie seit Montag auch nicht mehr getestet.  Am Freitag kommt erstmal ein seitlicher Lüfter ans Gehäuse. Nun meine Frage: Welche ordentlichen Kühler passen denn auf dieses PCB? Rajintek Morpheus und Alpenföhn Peter II? Denn falls meine auch abraucht und ich sie in RMA schicken muss, würde ich mir für das Ersatzmodell einen dieser Kühler kaufen.

Grim


----------



## borchi05 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich hab mal was ins Asus-Forum geschrieben. Aber sieht fast so aus, als wäre dort kein Mitarbeiter unterwegs seit geraumer Zeit.   

Ihr könnt ja dort etwas ergänzen, falls ich was vergessen habe.


----------



## SFT-GSG (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht dein ernst oder?
> Um den Kühler abzuschrauben musst du den Aufkleber entweder zerstören oder vorher entfernen.



Du hast mich nicht verstanden. Fährst du immer so schnell wie die Verkehrszeichen vorgeben? Wenn du einen Videoabend mit Freunden machst, meldest du es bei der Gema an?


Was ich meine: Der Sticker sagt rein gar nichts aus. was ist wenn ich dir sage, das bei mir keiner drauf war? Was ist wenn ich einen Rückläufer bekommen habe? Muss ich als Käufer wissen wo der Hersteller "aufkleber" anbringt um meine Garantie zu behalten?  Wie viele Sticker sind da drauf? 1? 2? Oder mehr? Ich habe einen....oder keinen. In anderen Foren schreiben welche von 2 Stickern. Hab ich einen Rückläufer? Das sehe ich ja erst wenn ich den Kühler abschraube.



Machen wir doch mal folgendes Gedankenspiel:

Jemand schraubt den Kühler ab, macht neue WLP drauf, er stellt aber fest, das ihm die Graka nicht gefällt und schickt sie zurück. Der Händler sieht die Karte, testet sie vielleicht.....läuft passt. 

DU (oder Ich) kaufst die karte bei dem Händler als Neuware (darf er machen, ist ja neu). Du hast kein Problem mit der Karte, alles passt. Nach 25 Monaten verreckt das Ding. Hast du nun Garantie oder nicht? Du hast an der karte nix verändert. Was soll Asus dir sagen?


----------



## sleipDE (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wie sieht es denn generell mit Umtausch aus, habe die Karte auch bei CLS gekauft über eBay für 289€ und habe auch schon das Cashback beantragt. Kann ich hier innerhalb von 2 Wochen vom Kauf zurück treten oder gibt's da Probleme? Und bekommt dann Asus die Meldung von CLS das Karte zurückgeschickt wurde wegen dem Cashback, oder sollte ich mich bei Asus melden?

Aufgrund dessen das ich nun bereits Grafikfehler bei Rust habe (kann auch am Spiel liegen) und hier nun geraten wird die Abdeckung wieder zu montieren da die Karte verrecken kann und das Teil mit Abdeckung viel zu laut und zu warm wird ist es keine Alternative mehr für mich, da gebe ich nun doch lieber 100€ mehr für ne Sapphire 290x aus. Ich meine was will Asus noch machen die Karte lauffähig zu bekommen, ihr glaubt doch nicht das die einen neuen Kühler entwickeln?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Als normaler Käufer schraubst du auch nicht an der Karte rum, sondern baust sie nur ein.
Der Aufkleber ist normalerweise auf einer der Schrauben vom Kühler.
Nach 25 Monaten hast du im Normalfall eh keine Garantie mehr, wenn überhaupt eine vorhanden war.
Meist kriegst du nur 2 Jahre Gewährleistung. 

Nur so nebenbei, ein Videoabend ist privat und hat nichts mit der GEMA zu tun.
Und zu schnell fahren ist mit übertakten zu vergleichen, nen anderer Kühler wäre da eher ein neuer Motor.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Garantie ist immer noch eine freiwillige Leistung der Hersteller. Meistens sind sie aber recht kulant. Der Sticker kann sich auch von selbst gelöst haben. Sollte allerdings bei dem Garantiefall festgestellt werden das durch Eigenverschulden (Modifizierung der Karte) es zum defekt kam, bleibst du evtl darauf sitzen oder musst sogar die Überprüfung der Ware bezahlen.


Edit:

@ Vorposter, bitte nicht Garantie mit Gewährleistung verwechseln. Gewährleistung ist gesetztlich vorgeschrieben und Garantie ist freiwillig. 

Die Gewährleistung ist dafür da, das sichergestellt wird, das du zum Kaufzeitpunkt ein ordnungsgemäß funktionierendes Gerät bekommst. Mit später auftretenden Defekten hat das nichts zu tun. Nach 6 Monaten ist die Beweislastumkehr, da musst du Beweisen können das die Karte schon beim Kauf einen Fehler aufwies. Das kannst du aber idR nicht 
Dafür ist dann die Garantie da, welche dir eben "garantieren" soll, das das Gerät diese Zeit ohne defekt übersteht. Bei Gaming-Series Hardware wird oft eine sehr lange Garantie angeboten, bei Asus glaube ich 3 Jahre.


----------



## MfDoom (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

[





sleipDE schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn generell mit Umtausch aus, habe  die Karte auch bei CLS gekauft über eBay für 289€ und habe auch schon  das Cashback beantragt. Kann ich hier innerhalb von 2 Wochen vom Kauf  zurück treten oder gibt's da Probleme? Und bekommt dann Asus die Meldung  von CLS das Karte zurückgeschickt wurde wegen dem Cashback, oder sollte  ich mich bei Asus melden?
> 
> Aufgrund dessen das ich nun bereits Grafikfehler bei Rust habe (kann  auch am Spiel liegen) und hier nun geraten wird die Abdeckung wieder zu  montieren da die Karte verrecken kann und das Teil mit Abdeckung viel zu  laut und zu warm wird ist es keine Alternative mehr für mich, da gebe  ich nun doch lieber 100€ mehr für ne Sapphire 290x aus. Ich meine was  will Asus noch machen die Karte lauffähig zu bekommen, ihr glaubt doch  nicht das die einen neuen Kühler entwickeln?






"Falls der Teilnehmer nach der Registrierung das Aktionsprodukt umtauscht  oder von seinem Rückgabe- oder Widerspruchsrecht Gebrauch macht,  entfällt der Aktions-Anspruch rückwirkend. An den Teilnehmer bereits  ausgezahlte CashBack-Beträge oder versendete Geschenke sind, zuzüglich  einer Bearbeitungsgebühr in Höhe von 75 Euro, unverzüglich an ASUS  zurückzuzahlen/zurückzuschicken. ASUS wird unabhängig von einer  Rückzahlung gegen Betrugs- und Missbrauchsversuche vorgehen."

Quelle: ASUS VGA Cashback Promotion-Aktion Regeln & Teilnahmebedingungen | ASUS Insider

Das hört sich für mich so an als ob du sie zurückgeben kannst solange du noch kein Geld ausgezahlt bekommen hast (ohne die unverschämte Bearbeitungsgebühr zu bezahlen natürlich).


----------



## sleipDE (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Alter Schwede 75€ Bearbeitungsgebühr für was? Hätte ich besser mal vorher das Kleingedruckte gelesen, bisher haben die mir nichts überwiesen, ich schreib Sie gleich nochmal an das ich aufs das Cashback verzichte wegen Umtausch. CLS auch schon angeschrieben, die Karte geht dann morgen wieder zurück, für den Preis war es einen versuch Wert :/

Allerdings wird das nun erstmal mein letztes Asus Produkt gewesen sein.


----------



## xylofony (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



MfDoom schrieb:


> [
> "Falls der Teilnehmer nach der Registrierung das Aktionsprodukt umtauscht  oder von seinem Rückgabe- oder Widerspruchsrecht Gebrauch macht,  entfällt der Aktions-Anspruch rückwirkend. An den Teilnehmer bereits  ausgezahlte CashBack-Beträge oder versendete Geschenke sind, zuzüglich  einer Bearbeitungsgebühr in Höhe von 75 Euro, unverzüglich an ASUS  zurückzuzahlen/zurückzuschicken. ASUS wird unabhängig von einer  Rückzahlung gegen Betrugs- und Missbrauchsversuche vorgehen."
> 
> Quelle: ASUS VGA Cashback Promotion-Aktion Regeln & Teilnahmebedingungen | ASUS Insider
> ...


Das war der erste Haken an der Sache, nun mit der miesen Kühlleistung...ne wirklich, Grafikkarten von Asus, kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus bzw. Rechner, genau wie VTX3D Karten.
Was asus hier abzieht ist ein DIng, schade dass es nur 600 Karten verkauft wurden, wären es wesentlich mehr, gäbe es vielleichte in Medienecho und der Ruf wäre etwas angekratzter.
Kann ja sein, dass andere 290x ebenfalls so heiß werden, aber das Asus hier mit dieser ekelhaften Lüge kommt, von wegen "20% cooler performance and 3X quieter acoustics compared to reference" was einfach mal total gelogen ist!
Das Referenzmodell AMD Radeon R9 290X hat sage und schreibe 93°C unter Last... ~74°C soll die Asus haben? Glaube ich wohl nicht! Aber vermutlich wieder ein Marketing trick, irgendwie in irgendwelchen Tests erreicht die Karte dann irgendwie 20% weniger...



sleipDE schrieb:


> Allerdings wird das nun erstmal mein letztes Asus Produkt gewesen sein.


Hoffentlich merken sich das auch alle, bei EA und Battlefield 4 haben sie auch alle geschrieben, nie wieder ein Spiel von EA und dann kaufen sie BF hardline ^^
Ich fand aber den Start von BF4 auch mehr als heftig, da ging ja fast 1 Monat nichts.
Ich behalte aber die Grafikkarte erstmal, geht sie kaputt, schicke ich sie eben ein...3 Jahre hat man ja.


----------



## eversaw (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

@Jamie: Habe genau wie Du die MX-2 benutzt. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Habe auch die MX-4 probiert mit etwas schlechteren Ergebnissen.


----------



## eversaw (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

@Collin: Habe auch das R4 Gedämmt. Habe WLP getauscht und Abdeckung abgenommen. Im Boden einsaugender 140mm Fan und Seitenteil raussaugender 140 mm Fan. Damit habe ich jetzt super Temperaturen wie Du an meinem Post auf Seite 5 sehen kannst.


----------



## SFT-GSG (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wie Vorposter schon sagten, Garantie und Gewährleistung sind 2 paar Schuhe. Und die Gewährleistung fällt nach 6 Monaten sowieso flach. Mediamarkt, Saturn usw. beharren nämlich auf der Beweislastumkehr. Die Tauschen nur aus wenn der Hersteller Garantie drauf gibt, sonst würden die Händler nämlich auf der Ware sitzen bleiben...aber das nur am Rande.


Ob der ein Sticker drauf ist oder nicht kann keiner dem anderen Beweisen. Gerade Sticker mit Kleber auf einer warmen Fläche. Sowas kann abfallen. Siegellack wäre da sinnvoller gewesen.

Asus gibt auf die Karte 3 Jahre Garantie und wie schon gesagt worden ist, solange da keine Physischen (mechanischen) Schäden wie PCB gebrochen, Chip abgerissen bzw. beschädigt auftreten, wird Asus wohl kulant sein.


Im Zweifelsfall liest Asus das Bios aus. Und seit ehrlich, wer von euch hat noch nix an Spannung, Takt, bzw. Lüfterkurve gedreht? Damit würde sowieso die normale Garantie flöten gehen....alles Kulanz Sache.


----------



## ogltw (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

CSL hat ja 600 Stück der ASUS verkauft, würde mich mal interessieren wie viele Reklamationen/Rücksendungen es wegen eines Defekts gab... Bisher gibt es hier - soweit ich das sehe -  3 Leute mit einer defekten Karte.


----------



## Terguk (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bin mal gespannt wie es bei mir läuft. Laut DHL kommt meine Asus heute noch. Hab mir auch direkt 4 zusätzliche 120 mm Lüfter und die noctua hn t1 bestellt (man geht ja auf nr sicher). 
Hoffe nur das ich ein gutes Modell erwischt habe denn ich mag es wenn die Komponenten schick anzuschauen sind


----------



## borchi05 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Terguk schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie es bei mir läuft. Laut DHL kommt meine Asus heute noch. Hab mir auch direkt 4 zusätzliche 120 mm Lüfter und die noctua hn t1 bestellt (man geht ja auf nr sicher).
> Hoffe nur das ich ein gutes Modell erwischt habe denn ich mag es wenn die Komponenten schick anzuschauen sind



Bestimmt ist deine ein Glücksfall, Freitag kurz vor Feierabend die Pipes an der GPU nochmal ordentlich geschliffen, sodass keine Lücken da sind und nen besseren Kühler verbaut...  

Erwarte nichts!


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die Hersteller sollten mal alle in Richtung 3 Slot gehen.
Bei CPUs werden auch "Fette" Kühler nach gekauft, warum also bei Grafikkarten stur bei 2 Slot bleiben? 3 Slot bietet viele Vorteile und gerade Karten wie die 290 / 290X oder Titan X brauchen eine gute Kühlung um die Leistung entfalten zu können.

Speziell jetzt auf die Matrix bezogen.
Das was Asus verspricht, kann der Kühler im Sommer nicht halten. Da reichen auch die 45€ Cashback nicht, verstehe nicht wie ein so großer Hersteller so einen Dreck verkaufen kann. Im Auslieferungszustand ist die Karte nicht zu gebrauchen (habe mir das Teil vorher bei Freund angesehen und angehört). Die Leistung bricht nach 10 min komplett ein.
Von 60 FPS bei Witcher (angepasstes Setting) auf 45 FPS und dann auf 30 FPS und nach 1 Stunde röhrt das Teil mit 75% Lüfter und verabschiedet sich mit einem Black Screen. Mein Infrarotthermometer zeigt auf der Rückseite der Karte fast durchgehend 80° an, was extrem ist.

Sobald er den Morpheus hat, werde ich die Karte umbauen.
2 Noctua NF F12 liegen schon parat, mal sehen wie es dann ist. Vom Luftdruck her sollten die Lüfter passen.


----------



## jamie (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> [...]
> Im Zweifelsfall liest Asus das Bios aus. Und seit ehrlich, wer von euch hat noch nix an Spannung, Takt, bzw. Lüfterkurve gedreht? Damit würde sowieso die normale Garantie flöten gehen....alles Kulanz Sache.



Ich habe nix geändert. 
Nur eben hardwaretechnisch modifiziert.



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also 1,5h Witcher spielen ist sicherlich wesentlich fordernder als 15 Minuten Furmark



Eben das meine ich. Zumal es höchstens eine halbe Stunde TW3 war. Die karte wird in FurMark also deutlich heißer geworden sein. Sollte die karte also den Hitzetod gestorben sein (ob durch meinen Umbau oder Asus-Unfähigkeit), hätte es gleich beim Start von TW3 Probleme geben müssen.


Naja, ich veranlasse wie gesagt morgen die RMA. Weil ja jemand gefragt hat: ich schicke sie über CSL zurück. Das sollte ja der übliche Weg sein, oder? Sollte man sich vorher noch per e-Mail an Asus wenden?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Nein, ASUS RMA immer über den Händler, Ausnahme ist nur wenn es über diesen Weg nicht mehr geht (Händler verweigert oder den Händler gibt es nicht mehr).


----------



## jamie (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nein, ASUS RMA immer über den Händler, Ausnahme ist nur wenn es über diesen Weg nicht mehr geht (Händler verweigert oder den Händler gibt es nicht mehr).


 
Die werden sich aber dafür interessiere, weshalb z.B. das Siegel kaputt ist. Sollte es nicht förderlich sein, wenn man den Sachverhalt vorher erklärt?


----------



## Terguk (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hab sie Montag gekauft...im nachhinein kein so Gutes Omen 
Aber ich bleibe bis zum Schluss optimistisch


----------



## borchi05 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Normal dass es über Händler geht, es sei denn der Händler sagt dir was anderes. Habe mal von Cooler Master einen Lüfter nachgeschickt bekommen (Frontlüfter klackerte leicht), bei Mindfactory Case gekauft, aber die sagten ich solle mich an Cooler Master wenden.
Bei 1deins musste ich meine 280x direkt zu 1deins schicken, die haben den Fehler geprüft (auch Lagerschaden am Lüfter) und dann die Karte zu Gigabyte geschickt, nach 5 Wochen hatte ich sie wieder.

Also unterschiedlich, der Händler wird dir sagen was zu tun ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



jamie schrieb:


> Die werden sich aber dafür interessiere, weshalb z.B. das Siegel kaputt ist. Sollte es nicht förderlich sein, wenn man den Sachverhalt vorher erklärt?



Kannst es gerne probieren, ist aber nicht der übliche Weg. Wenn du den Asus Mitarbeiter hier im Forum anschreibst, sagt er auch "Ich kann dir nicht sagen ob es ein Garantiefall ist, aber ich würde es einfach versuchen einzuschicken". So war zumindenst meine Antwort damals zu einer Frage.



borchi05 schrieb:


> Normal dass es über Händler geht, es sei denn der Händler sagt dir was anderes. Habe mal von Cooler Master einen Lüfter nachgeschickt bekommen (Frontlüfter klackerte leicht), bei Mindfactory Case gekauft, aber die sagten ich solle mich an Cooler Master wenden.
> Bei 1deins musste ich meine 280x direkt zu 1deins schicken, die haben den Fehler geprüft (auch Lagerschaden am Lüfter) und dann die Karte zu Gigabyte geschickt, nach 5 Wochen hatte ich sie wieder.
> 
> Also unterschiedlich, der Händler wird dir sagen was zu tun ist.



Naja bei Gehäuse-Problenen ist es der übliche Weg, direkt mit dem Hersteller Kontakt aufzunehmen. Ist ja eher unüblich ein Gehäuse zur Garantie einzuschicken (verursacht auch nicht gerade wenig Transportkosten). Da wird dann eben das defekte Teil nachgeschickt vom Hersteller aus. 

Bei anderem Kram wie Grafikkarten gehts halt über den Händler, diese haben manchmal auch eine eigene "Werkstatt" will ich es mal nennen, wo vorab geprüft wird. Ein Lagerschaden ist ja einfach zu diagnostizieren. Bei manchen Herstellern kannst du auch direkt die RMA über diese machen, da es eben schneller geht weil ein Zwischenschritt wegfällt. Allerdings ist es eben bei ASUS anders, dort wird schon auf der Webseite geschrieben wie im Falle eines defektes zu handeln ist, eben RMA über Händler.


----------



## sleipDE (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Meine Karte geht jetzt morgen zurück, hab irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl, auch wenn man durch Asus 3 Jahre Garantie hat, keine Lust das Teil ständig einzuschicken.

Wer noch zurück senden will geht wie folgt vor...

Zitat der CSL Mail:
-----------------------------------------------
Wir bedauern, dass Sie mit unserem Produkt nicht zufrieden sind. Damit die Abwicklung reibungslos von statten geht, gehen Sie dazu bitte wie folgt vor:

Senden Sie uns das Produkt an folgende Adresse:

CSL-Computer GmbH&Co KG
- WR - RMA # Nummer wird Euch bei Anfrage durchgegeben!
Sokelantstraße 35
D-30165 Hannover
GERMANY

Wenn Sie den Vertrag widerrufen wollen, dann füllen Sie bitte das folgende Formular aus:

https://www.csl-computer.com/ebay_widerruf

Zudem fügen Sie eine Kopie der Rechnung (falls vorhanden), sowie das Reklamationsformular, und Ihrer Kontoverbindung (falls erforderlich) bei.

https://www.csl-computer.com/download/reklamationsformular.pdf

Bedenken Sie bitte das geöffnete Software vom Umtausch oder der Rückgabe ausgeschlossen ist. 

Bitte senden Sie uns die Ware frankiert ein, unfreie Sendungen können von uns leider nicht angenommen werden.

Nach Eingang der Ware wird diese durch unsere Technikabteilung geprüft und im Anschluss an die Buchhaltung weitergegeben. Innerhalb von 14 Tagen erhalten Sie dann Ihr Geld zurück.

Selbstverständlich können Portokosten bei einer berechtigten Reklamation geltend gemacht werden.

Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dass wir keine Statusmeldungen zu Ihrer Reklamation versenden.

Sollten Sie dennoch Rückfragen haben bitten wir Sie uns Ihre Kundennummer sowie Ihre Paketnummer der Rücksendung mitzuteilen, damit wir genau feststellen können, wann Ihre Rücksendung bei uns eingegangen ist.

Wir würden uns trotzdem freuen Sie demnächst als Kunde wieder bei uns begrüßen zu können.

Bei Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich jederzeit zur Verfügung.

-----------------------------------------------


----------



## jamie (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bleibt ja noch das Problem bei den Leuten, die schon den Cashback beantragt haben. Denn ich glaube nicht, dass jemand gerne 75€ für nichts an Asus zahlt.


----------



## ogltw (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



jamie schrieb:


> Die werden sich aber dafür interessiere, weshalb z.B. das Siegel kaputt ist. Sollte es nicht förderlich sein, wenn man den Sachverhalt vorher erklärt?



Hab ich übrigens - soweit ich mich erinnern kann - noch bei keiner anderen Grafikkarte gesehen, daß da ein Siegel auf einer Kühler-Schraube ist  Solche Klebepunkte gibts immer auf einer Netzteil-Schraube, da ist es aber verständlich, an/in einem Netzteil hat keiner was drin "rumzupfuschen" , von daher kann ich einen Garantieverlust in dem Fall voll verstehen, aber beim Wechsel des Grafikkartenkühlers ?


----------



## sleipDE (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



jamie schrieb:


> Bleibt ja noch das Problem bei den Leuten, die schon den Cashback beantragt haben. Denn ich glaube nicht, dass jemand gerne 75€ für nichts an Asus zahlt.



Hab ich ja, die musst du ja nur zahlen wenn du das Geld schon hast, ich schreib deshalb heute nochmal eine Mail an Asus das Karte zurück geht und das Cashback abgelehnt wird, sollte es dann nächste Woche kommen kann ich auf die Mail verweisen. Eventuell auch besser per Einschreiben, nicht das es später heißt Mail ist nich angekommen.


----------



## jamie (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



sleipDE schrieb:


> Hab ich ja, die musst du ja nur zahlen wenn du das Geld schon hast, ich schreib deshalb heute nochmal eine Mail an Asus das Karte zurück geht und das Cashback abgelehnt wird, sollte es dann nächste Woche kommen kann ich auf die Mail verweisen. Eventuell auch besser per Einschreiben, nicht das es später heißt Mail ist nich angekommen.



Dann berichte mal, wie's gelaufen ist.


----------



## SFT-GSG (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So Freunde der gepflegten Unterhaltung. Da mein Peter noch unterwegs ist habe ich mal die WLP getauscht(Plastikdeckel war schon ab), bei mir sah es ähnlich aus wie im ersten Post, der Kühler, nebst Umfeld war in WLP (oder wars Haferschleim?) ertränkt und extrem dick damit eingeschmiert. Also Runter mit dem Dreck und MX4 drauf. Ergebnis: 1182mV bei 71 grad und 41%, bei 1250mV geht er mit 82grad und 49% schon stärker zu werke. Und das in meinem ASUS "feindlichen" fractal Define R5.

Ich kann wirklich nur empfehlen neue WLP drauf zu machen, das hilft schon ungemein. Alles in allem ist es mir aber immernoch zu laut und deshalb kommt der Peter 2 drauf.....wenn er mal versandt wird.



PS seht ihr auf dem Kühler, in den ritzen die weise Paste? Sieht auf den ersten blick aus, als wäre da schon mal andere Paste drauf gewesen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das ist natürlich sehr verdächtig 

Edit: guck dir mal die Fotos vom TE an, er hat ebenfalls Rückstände einer hellen weißen Paste?!


----------



## xylofony (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die WLP sieht so aus, als ob ein Praktikant die 600 Karten alleine und Tagelang mit Spachtelmasse eingeklatscht hat...

Vielleicht kann man irgendwo auslesen, wie lange die Karte schon lief? Obwohl...resetten kann man die auch.


----------



## jamie (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also eine alte weiße Paste gab's bei mir nicht. Nur sind die Heatpipes nicht so schön eng zusammen, wie's wohl bei den Presse-Samples war, sodass auch in den Zwischenräumen ordentlich WLP war.
Sche*ße aufgetragen war sie trotzdem.


----------



## borchi05 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Sieht bald so aus als wären die Kühler mal auf nicht verkauften älteren Karten gewesen. Fix umlackiert und auf nicht dafür vorgesehen Karten montiert. Was auch echt eigenartig ist, ist das sie die Kupferpipes bei den Karten die an die Presse und Tester gingen, komplett glatt geschliffen sind, und unsere mit schönen dicken Spalten zwischen den Pipes sind...

Wasn da los bei Asus?


----------



## jamie (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



borchi05 schrieb:


> Sieht bald so aus als wären die Kühler mal auf nicht verkauften älteren Karten gewesen. Fix umlackiert und auf nicht dafür vorgesehen Karten montiert. Was auch echt eigenartig ist, ist das sie die Kupferpipes bei den Karten die an die Presse und Tester gingen, komplett glatt geschliffen sind, und unsere mit schönen dicken Spalten zwischen den Pipes sind...
> 
> Wasn da los bei Asus?



Ich habe den PCGH-Test nicht vorliegen,  aber die werden schön selektiert haben, damit die Reviews besser sind. Kann da jemand aus der Redaktion was zu sagen?


----------



## Collin (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> So Freunde der gepflegten Unterhaltung. Da mein Peter noch unterwegs ist habe ich mal die WLP getauscht(Plastikdeckel war schon ab), bei mir sah es ähnlich aus wie im ersten Post, der Kühler, nebst Umfeld war in WLP (oder wars Haferschleim?) ertränkt und extrem dick damit eingeschmiert. Also Runter mit dem Dreck und MX4 drauf. Ergebnis: 1182mV bei 71 grad und 41%, bei 1250mV geht er mit 82grad und 49% schon stärker zu werke. Und das in meinem ASUS "feindlichen" fractal Define R5.
> 
> Ich kann wirklich nur empfehlen neue WLP drauf zu machen, das hilft schon ungemein. Alles in allem ist es mir aber immernoch zu laut und deshalb kommt der Peter 2 drauf.....wenn er mal versandt wird.
> 
> ...



Hast du die Abdeckung abmontiert? ... Sorry verlesen.

mal die Frage. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass es auch Leute gibt, bei denen es keine Probleme gibt --> ohne Abdeckung


----------



## borchi05 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Collin schrieb:


> mal die Frage. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass es auch Leute gibt, bei denen es keine Probleme gibt --> ohne Abdeckung



Ich werd meine in 2 Stunden mal so richtig stressen, für den Rest des Abends... dann schauen wir mal weiter... ohne Abdeckung...


----------



## jamie (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Collin schrieb:


> Hast du die Abdeckung abmontiert? ... Sorry verlesen.
> 
> mal die Frage. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass es auch Leute gibt, bei denen es keine Probleme gibt --> ohne Abdeckung



Wenn ich das richtige gesehen habe, haben mindestens ein halbes Dutzend die Modifikation durchgeführt. D.h. bei einige läuft die Karte auch mit Mod ohne Probleme. Da auch viele Karten ohne Mod gestorben sind und auf Grund der unbedenklichen Temps mit Mod würde ich sagen, dass es einfach an der karte liegt.


----------



## SFT-GSG (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Collin schrieb:


> Hast du die Abdeckung abmontiert? ... Sorry verlesen.
> 
> mal die Frage. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass es auch Leute gibt, bei denen es keine Probleme gibt --> ohne Abdeckung



Habe die Abdeckung als erstes abgebaut. Das reichte schon damit die Karte den Boost hält, bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Das einzige was ab und an vorkommt ist ein flackern im Desktop betrieb. Es ist schwer zu beschreiben, als ob ein unsichtbares Fenster auf dem Desktop wäre und du nur eine Kante siehst. In spielen gibt's auch keine Probleme.


Auf Jamies Bildern sehe ich aber auch dieses weise Zeugs, und ich finde es nach wie vor Merkwürdig das es Kein einziges Siegel auf den Karten bzw. Karton gibt....bis auf den komischen Aufkleber.

Könnte mir schon vorstellen das dieses Model B-Ware ist, bzw. der Lüfter Recycelt wurde. Die gesamte Konstruktion des Kühlers kommt mir sehr schwach vor. War das Ding vielleicht auf einer vorgängerkarte verbaut?


----------



## Bibo3582 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Habe die Abdeckung als erstes abgebaut. Das reichte schon damit die Karte den Boost hält, bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Das einzige was ab und an vorkommt ist ein flackern im Desktop betrieb. Es ist schwer zu beschreiben, als ob ein unsichtbares Fenster auf dem Desktop wäre und du nur eine Kante siehst. In spielen gibt's auch keine Probleme.
> 
> 
> Auf Jamies Bildern sehe ich aber auch dieses weise Zeugs, und ich finde es nach wie vor Merkwürdig das es Kein einziges Siegel auf den Karten bzw. Karton gibt....bis auf den komischen Aufkleber.
> ...



Genau den Eindruck hatte ich auch! Kein Siegel auf der Verpackung, sah irgendwie aus als hätte das schon jemand vor mir in den Händen gehalten. Das Flackern in Windows hatte ich auch, das fing ungefähr 1 Std. vor dem eigentlichen Problem an!


----------



## SFT-GSG (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mach  du mir noch Hoffnung  Das Flackern resultiert eher in einer zu niedrigen Spannung(1150-1175mV), mit der Standard Spannung ist das Problem nicht da.


----------



## Bibo3582 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Sorry! Ich habe schon hin und her überlegt, hatte kurz vorher den Takt von den Standard 1050 auf 1000 gesenkt. Wollte beobachten wie die Temp. sich dann verhält. Aber das kann ja nicht dazu führen dass die Karte spinnt oder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Was meint ihr mit versiegelt? 

Ich habe erst vor kurzem 2 Asus Strix 970er ausgepackt. 
Da ist auch nichts versiegelt (ich kann mich nicht erinnern das jemals eine Graka "versiegelt" war). 
An beiden Kartonseiten mit so einem runden transparenten Klebesticker zugeklebt, dann innen die Graka selbst in der Anti-Statik Folie nur mit einfachem Tesa-Streifen zugeklebt. 

Aber so war es bisher bei allen meinen Grakas, also alles gut 




jamie schrieb:


> Also eine alte weiße Paste gab's bei mir nicht. Nur sind die Heatpipes nicht so schön eng zusammen, wie's wohl bei den Presse-Samples war, sodass auch in den Zwischenräumen ordentlich WLP war.
> Sche*ße aufgetragen war sie trotzdem.



Auf deinem Foto doch aber deutlich zu sehen? Oder sollen die weißen Streifen zwischen den Heatpipes alles Spiegelungen sein?


----------



## Bibo3582 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> An beiden Kartonseiten mit so einem runden transparenten Klebesticker zugeklebt,



Nicht mal das war bei mir der Fall. Zudem war die Verpackung an einigen Stellen gut abgenutzt!


----------



## xylofony (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

„The card immediately displayed artifacts once installed."
„Cons: * Can get hot under full load"
„After weeks of messing with it I've found that *bumping the voltage up to the max fixes the artifacts*"

Zu doof das ihr die schon weggeschickt habt, sonst könntet ihr das mit der Spannung testen.
Auch interessant „This has been the worst experience I've had with any company and PC product ever."

ASUS ROG MATRIX-R9290X-P-4GD5 Radeon R9 290X 4GB 512-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com
Liest euch mal die Antwort vom Asus support durch :insert-sick.smiley:
z.B.
„cooler than the reference design, this was the idea behind the increased size of the heat sync."
Wie sarkastisch das klingt...in der Tat ist der Heatsync größer...sogar größer als die GPU.

Eine weitere allerdings 4- Sterne Bewertung über die Garantie...
„CONS: Called ASUS support about replacing the TIM on card was told *it will VOID Warranty.* Thats why the card has a little white sticker on one of the screws in the back that hold the heatsink."
Also nichts mit "ohne Garantieverlust", schön den Sticker aufheben ggf. extrem vorsichtig entfernen und wieder draufpacken.

Und ja, Asus hat scheinbar ein hochwertigeres Modell an die Reviewer geschickt:
http://i2.wp.com/www.ocdrift.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/ROG-Matrix-R9-290X-Platinum-Heatsink.jpg
Es handelt sich zwar um die Platinum, die scheint aber baugleich  zu sein.

Edit:
Guckt euch doch mal das Review an, grenzt ja an betrug...
Review: ASUS ROG Matrix R9 290X Platinum | OCDrift.com
Zitat  „ The maximum temperature hit 77°C" und dann sieht man auf dem Bild, dass die Grafikkarte garnicht die ganze Zeit full loaded war:
http://i2.wp.com/www.ocdrift.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/1150-1562.png
unter Contra: „– The fan could be a little loud when blasting at full speed (100%)" ...


----------



## SFT-GSG (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



			
				xylofony;7423723Eine weitere allerdings 4- Sterne Bewertung über die Garantie...
„CONS: Called ASUS support about replacing the TIM on card was told [b schrieb:
			
		

> it will VOID Warranty.[/b] Thats why the card has a little white sticker on one of the screws in the back that hold the heatsink."
> Also nichts mit "ohne Garantieverlust", schön den Sticker aufheben ggf. extrem vorsichtig entfernen und wieder draufpacken.



Den Sticker bekommst nicht im ganzen runter, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## sleipDE (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

An alle Umsteiger, die Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC ist derzeit im Sale bei Caseking und Cyberport für um die 350€:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...290X-Tri-X-OC-4096-MB-GDDR5::31268.html?mli=1
Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC (New Edition) 4GB Grafikkarte 2xDVI/HDMI/DP

Das mit der weißen WLP ist echt verdächtig, hat mal wer bei Asus nachgefragt wieso die in den ritzen vieler Kühlkörper ist?


----------



## trashxyz (27. Mai 2015)

*Hallo, Gemeinde *

Zunächst mal hallo!  Hab mich jetzt extra dafür hier registriert...



borchi05 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal was ins Asus-Forum geschrieben.


Link wäre noch praktisch gewesen, habs aber gefunden, falls noch jemand sucht:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?60233-R9-290x-DirectCU2-screw-sticker&p=501049&viewfull=1
Du schreibst dort, dass dir der Support bestätigt hat, die Garantie würde verfallen. Wie hast du die denn kontaktiert und was war der genaue Wortlaut?
Ich habe eben über den Live Chat mit einem Servicemitarbeiter gesprochen und der hat mir bestätigt, dass die Garantie erhalten bleibt, selbst bei einem Kühlerwechsel. Habe extra den Sticker angesprochen und auch auf deine Mitteilung verwiesen, die Antwort war (sinngemäß übersetzt):

_Ja, das stimmt. In manchen Fällen sollten solche Siegel nicht gebrochen sein, aber bezüglich des normalen RMA Prozesses für Grafikkarten in Europa interessiert es uns nicht, ob der Kunde das Siegel bricht – natürlich nur solange durch die Modifikation kein Schaden entstanden sein kann._

^ Die Frage ist jetzt halt, ob durch das Entfernen der Abdeckung tatsächlich Schaden entstehen kann. Wenn es Überhitzungsprobleme sind, könnten sie das ja relativ einfach ankreiden.

Auf den Bezug zu deinem Beitrag im ROG-Forum hat er geantwortet, dass das eben Regionsabhängig ist. In der EU sei es aber so wie von ihm erläutert.



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon Bilder von der Karte gesehen, wo die VRM Kühlung schief war und oder nur teilweise die VRM bedeckt hat.


Ich dachte ehrlich gesagt, dass das bei allen Karten so ist, bis ich die Bilder von Jamie im ersten Post gesehen habe:
https://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10636210&postcount=281
Das sieht man nicht erst nach Entfernen des Kühlkörpers, wie in diesem Post geschrieben, sondern auch wenn man seitlich reinschaut.



jamie schrieb:


> Die werden sich aber dafür interessiere, weshalb z.B. das Siegel kaputt ist. Sollte es nicht förderlich sein, wenn man den Sachverhalt vorher erklärt?


S.o., soll in der EU wohl nichts machen, aber keine Gewähr 



Collin schrieb:


> mal die Frage. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass es auch Leute gibt, bei denen es keine Probleme gibt --> ohne Abdeckung


Das würde mich auch interessieren. Habe jetzt den ganzen Thread gelesen und komme nicht abschließend zu dem Ergebnis, dass mindestens zwei Karten nur durch Abnehmen der Kunststoffabdeckung kaputt gegangen sein sollen.



Bibo3582 schrieb:


> Sorry! Ich habe schon hin und her überlegt, hatte kurz vorher den Takt von den Standard 1050 auf 1000 gesenkt. Wollte beobachten wie die Temp. sich dann verhält. Aber das kann ja nicht dazu führen dass die Karte spinnt oder?


Standardtakt ist 1000 MHz, nicht 1050, es sei denn du hast die Platinum Version gekauft.


MMn. dient die Plastikabdeckung nur der Optik (genauso wie die Backplate übrigens, von wegen was dabei gedacht). Da sind ja keine luftleitenden Lamellen dran oder so, nur Kabelführung, Logo und die Beleuchtung. Die Abdeckung dichtet nach oben hin und zur Seite etwas ab, hält also die aufgewärmte  Luft länger in der Nähe des PCB das verändert am Frischluftstrom der auf das PCB kommt doch recht wenig, die Lüfter saugen ja die Luft in Richtung des PCBs. Die Kühllamellen sind nun auch nicht so geformt, dass sie die Frischluft gleich zur Seite ableiten oder sonst was, ist also mMn alles Quatsch. Die GPU Temperatur sinkt ja nicht zum Spaß weil es ihr ohne Abdeckung besser gefällt, sondern gerade deswegen, weil mehr kühle Luft durch die Lamellen befördert wird, also auch aufs Board gelangt.
*FALLS* (und dahinter steht ein fettes Fragezeichen) das Entfernen der Abdeckung mit dem Hitzetod anderer Komponenten zu tun haben sollte, liegt das imho(!) wohl klar an den *verringerten Lüfterdrehzahlen*, wobei hier das Anpassen der Kurve natürlich Abhilfe schafft. Dann geht der Geräuschpegel-Vorteil flöten, der Temperatur-Vorteil der GPU bleibt aber erhalten. Ich würde immer noch empfehlen, die Abdeckung abzunehmen, solange keine abschließend geklärten Befunde vorliegen 
Ohne Abdeckung sieht so eine Karte einfach nichts gleich. Es ist viel schöner, wenn Lüfter hinter einer kreisrunden, passgenauen Form sitzen. Oder kann mir jemand erklären, warum keiner der bekannten Aftermarket-Kühler, die ja bekanntlich besser sind, als alle Original-Kühler, so ein ominöses Luftleitblech hat? Bestimmt nicht, weil Modder nicht auf Optik stehen 

Ich würde dennoch gerne *alle darum bitten*, die noch vorhaben, die Abdeckung abzunehmen, unter möglichst gleichen Bedingungen (Zimmertemperatur, Gehäusebelüftung, Gehäuse auch schließen, selber Test) ALLE Temperaturen vorher/nachher zu dokumentieren, nicht nur die der GPU.
Und dann wäre es hilfreich, wenn defekte Karten im 1. Post gesammelt würden, wenn möglich mit Verweis auf genauere Fehlerbeschreibung und was gemacht wurde.
Vielleicht auch diejenigen listen oder zumindest zählen, bei denen es keine Probleme gibt. Wird vielleicht etwas aufwendig, aber wir wollen einander ja helfen 




SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Den Sticker bekommst nicht im ganzen runter, zumindest bei mir.


Falls du den loshaben willst, wirst du ja wohl einen Aufkleber von Metall runter bekommen  probiers mal mit dem Zeug, was du auch für die Paste verwenden willst oder irgend ein anderes Lösungsmittel


----------



## musmuss (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



xylofony schrieb:


> „
> 
> Edit:
> Guckt euch doch mal das Review an, grenzt ja an betrug...
> ...




Also ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, wo das Problem ist... Ich habe die Karte auch bei Ebay gekauft und sie unverändert eingebaut... Haber ihr gleich noch 50 MHz mehr gegeben. 
Nach 30 Minuten GTA 5 Auf Ultra + 2x MSAA in FullHD ist die Max. Temperatur bei 70 °C. Die Lüfter drehen dabei auch nicht schneller als 40 %.


----------



## jamie (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Auf deinem Foto doch aber deutlich zu sehen? Oder sollen die weißen Streifen zwischen den Heatpipes alles Spiegelungen sein?



Ich bin mich nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber das könnte einfach an der Belichtung liegen. Es war aber definitiv viel von der normalen grauen Paste in den doch sehr großen Spalten.



Offensichtlich gibt es eine erhebliche Streuung bei der Qualität der Karte. Die Karte von mussmuss scheint ja z.B. recht gut zu sein. Bei den Presse-Samples hat man wohl stark selektiert.
Es ist aber schon eine Frechheit, wenn bei einer so teuren Karte, die ja auch ein Premium-Produkt (Asus' Aushängeschild) ist, solche Toleranzen auftreten. 
Dass jetzt zum teil die VRM-Kühler z.B. auch noch schlampig aufgeklebt sind, ist ja echt das Highlight.
Vllt. wurden bei der CSL-Charge auch einfach sehr viele Schrott-Karten beigemischt.
Dann ist ja auch der verbaute Speicher nicht der Beste...
Asus gehört nicht zufällig Nvidia? 

Wenn die meine RMA ablehnen, dann ist aber was los!


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



musmuss schrieb:


> Also ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, wo das Problem ist... Ich habe die Karte auch bei Ebay gekauft und sie unverändert eingebaut... Haber ihr gleich noch 50 MHz mehr gegeben.
> Nach 30 Minuten GTA 5 Auf Ultra + 2x MSAA in FullHD ist die Max. Temperatur bei 70 °C. Die Lüfter drehen dabei auch nicht schneller als 40 %.



Laut GPU-Z ist die Karte mit 961 MHZ gelaufen, da wundert es nicht dass die Karte nicht so warm wird.


----------



## trashxyz (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das ist ja nur der Durchschnittswert und er ist schon ein paar Sekunden auf dem Desktop. Wenn man das Überschlägt, ist die Karte schon mit 1 GHz gelaufen.
Kann ich mir aber irgendwie überhaupt nicht vorstellen, dass die Karte bei Volllast, Standardtaktraten/PT bei 39% nur auf 70°C kommt...
Wie fordernd ist denn GTA so? Habe das Spiel leider nicht. Vielleicht kann musmuss einen Test mit einem Benchmarktool machen.


----------



## xylofony (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



trashxyz schrieb:


> Das ist ja nur der Durchschnittswert und er ist schon ein paar Sekunden auf dem Desktop. Wenn man das Überschlägt, ist die Karte schon mit 1 GHz gelaufen.
> Kann ich mir aber irgendwie überhaupt nicht vorstellen, dass die Karte bei Volllast, Standardtaktraten/PT bei 39% nur auf 70°C kommt...
> Wie fordernd ist denn GTA so? Habe das Spiel leider nicht. Vielleicht kann musmuss einen Test mit einem Benchmarktool machen.


Wer weiß was er für eine Karte hat...
Edit:
Es haben scheinbar alle schlechte Karten bekommen bis auf Trash...


Edit:
Es scheint auch zwei versionen zu geben, die vom TE hat einen breiten SpaWa Kühlkörper, als andere:
http://abload.de/img/20150524_125313lcqed.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bessern-20k-ohne-garantieverlust-p1010269.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terguk (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wollte hier nochmal Feedback geben

Hab meine Karte heute erhalten und alles ist einfach nur TOP!

Keine Hitzeprobleme oder Lärmbelästigung. Habe alles Original gelassen und keine Mod vorgenommen. Den Takt von 1000mhz hält sie permanent
GTA5, BF4 und Tomb Raider laufen auf MAX mit ~ 60 fps. Hab auch schon Downsampling ausprobiert. Alles einwandfrei

Anscheinend Hat ASUS wirklich verschiedene Versionen rausgegeben

Muss dazu auch noch sagen das die Verpackung komplett Neuwertig aussah. Keine Spur von ''B-Ware'' oder Reklamation. Haben manche ja schon gehabt


----------



## eversaw (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Habe auf Seite 5 meine Werte nach Mod , mit GTA V, angegeben. Vorher in den Einstellungen unspielbar. Lief wie in Zeitlupe und Temps waren bei GPU 95° und Fan RPM bei 80%.  Andere weiß ich nicht mehr. Boosttakt wurde auch nicht gehalten  soviel weiß ich noch. Mich hat bei meiner Karte stutzig gemacht, dass es vielleicht ein Rückläufer war, dass auf der Backplate keine Schutzfolie mehr klebte.
Ansonsten kann ich melden das bei mir die Karte nach wie vor gut, kühl, leise und stabil läuft (Gott sei Dank).


----------



## borchi05 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So, ich habe gestern den ganzen Abend Witcher 3 mit der modifizierten Karten-Version (Deckel ab) gezockt. Es gab keinerlei Probleme, nicht zu laut oder zu heiß oder runtergetaktet. Maximaltemperaturen 80°C die GPU, und 65-68°C der Rest.

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht, dass die Karte bei einigen hier ohne Probleme läuft, ohne Mod und bei anderen eben nicht. Und wieso bekommen einige Leute ihre Karte erst eine Woche später? Es geht doch hier genau um den Sonderangebotsposten von CSL für 289€, welcher Montag den 18.5. ausverkauft war.
Sind die alten Versionen etwa ausgegangen und sie haben ne neue rev reinbekommen, die die Leute jetz, ne Woche später bekommen?  

Am liebsten hätte ich von musmuss, bei dem die Karte ja anscheinend super läuft, nen Foto von den Lücken an den Heatpipes.^^  

Ich will ja wohl auch eine die ohne Probleme und ohne Mod läuft....


----------



## Bibo3582 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



borchi05 schrieb:


> Es geht doch hier genau um den Sonderangebotsposten von CSL für 289€, welcher Montag den 18.5. ausverkauft war.



Also meine habe ich bei einem anderen Händler gekauft. Ich hatte übrigens die Platinum Version die ab Werk mit 1.050 Mhz lief. Ich gehe daher davon aus das es sich einfach um eine schlechte Charge handelt.


----------



## jamie (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hier reden ja einige von einer Folie auf der Backplate. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, eine solche entfernt zu haben. Die Karte war auch nicht in Anti-Statik-Folie gepackt oder so.
Also sind's anscheinend zum großen Teil wirklich Rückläufer.


----------



## Ralle@ (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Eine Folie auf der Rückseite sollte schon drauf sein, dann weiß man dass die wirklich neu ist.
So eine Folie war auf der Karte drauf die ein Freund von mir gekauft hat. Scheint so als wären wirklich viele Rückläufer unterwegs.


----------



## Bibo3582 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bei mir war garantiert keine Folie auf der Rückseite!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuOgfiCgFm8


Hier sieht man ein unboxing, hat also definitiv eine Schutzfolie!


Edit:

hier noch eins :b

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fko-wxX8gb0


----------



## borchi05 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Schade, dass die Leute, bei denen die Karte ohne Probleme mit Abdeckung funktioniert, nicht ins Forum schauen. Ich habe CSL jetzt um einen Umtausch gegen eine neue und nicht gebrauchte Karte gebeten. Denn bei mir war keine Folie drauf. Das is sicher irgendein Posten aus Rückläufern, denn wer tut sich so einen Schrott an?


----------



## cheatyx (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also meine hatte keine Folie, der Karton war aberan der Lasche noch versiegelt(evtl komplettt neue packung?)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Evtl gibt es auch Version ohne Folie, wer weiß.


----------



## Collin (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich hatte auch keine Folie drauf... Nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen ist also die Mod nicht der Grund für die RMAs.. Dann kann ich die Abdeckung ja wieder abbauen.


----------



## sleipDE (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bei mir war auch keine Folie auf der Rückseite drauf und Karte in keine Folie eingepackt, die Verpackung Karton war aber versiegelt mit diesem transparenten runden Aufkleber. Meine Karte geht heute zurück an CSL, sieht aus wie neu, der nächste wird sich daran dann erfreuen xD

Laut Aussage von CSL sind die Karten nicht ausgepackt worden und wurden direkt im original Karton von Asus weiter an die Kunden geschickt.


----------



## cheatyx (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bei mir ist die Temperatur auhc cniht so gewaltig, unigine valley hat 76 Grad, gestern nach stunden W3 bei 88Grad, was meine höchste Temperatur bisher war. Ich habe aber ncoh einen 23cm Lüfter, diese ich in den nächsten Tagen in die Seitenwand einbaue


----------



## marvinj (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Grade erst den Thread hier entdeckt, nachdem mich Jamie drauf aufmerksam gemacht hat.
Der Oberhammer...
So etwas habe ich noch von keiner Graka gehört!
Unglaublich. Naja, manchmal entpuppen sich die Billigangebote wirklich als Reinfall :/
Finde aber sehr gut, wie ihr hier Lösungsvorschläge anbietet


----------



## SFT-GSG (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also das mit der Folie bestätigt nur was ich die ganze Zeit gedacht habe. Ich habe das Gefühl das die Karten RMAs von Asus sind. Technisch geprüft, neue, dicke WLP drauf und neu verpackt....nur halt ohne Folie. Das würde mir auch die Rückstände von weiser WLP auf dem Kühler erklären. 

Nun ist die Frage was tun. Ich glaube nicht, dass CSL die Karten gegen neue Umtauscht, schon gar nicht wenn sie im Prinzip auch von Asus gelinkt wurden und die Karten originalverpackt von Asus haben.  

Bei einer Zahl von 600 Stück ist das schon eine Menge Geld die Asus da verdient hat. Jetzt wäre wirklich mal ein guter Zeitpunkt, dass die Redaktion mal bei Asus anfragt. Dafür verzichte ich gerne auf den nächsten Test von ASUS Artikeln im Heft.


Die Temps die wir hier vergleichen sind ziemlich nichtssagend. Jeder hat ein anderes Gehäuse. Wie müssten mal den Vergleich im offenen Gehäuse starten.

Ich bin nachdem YouTube Video mit der Folie wirklich sauer, das ist Betrug, normalerweise müsste da Asus bei Cashback noch was oben drauf legen. Und überhaupt? Was passiert wen bei den Karten schon vom Vorbesitzer Cashback beantragt wurde?

Ich fühle mich so verarscht. für 289€ habe ich eine "generalüberholte" Karte gekauft......


Update 2 Posts weiter unten. Die Frage ist nun, ha auch die normale Matrix eine Folie?


----------



## Ralle@ (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Collin schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch keine Folie drauf... Nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen ist also die Mod nicht der Grund für die RMAs.. Dann kann ich die Abdeckung ja wieder abbauen.



Warum sollte die einfache Modifikation auch der Grund für Schäden sein?
Die Abdeckung bei der Matrix ist Show & Shine und hat sonst keine Funktion.
Bezüglich des Siegels am Karton, also neu einpacken ist für Asus doch eine Kleinigkeit. Neuer Karton, frisches Siegel und schon schaut das Ding aus wie neu. Ich habe damals eine 580 Matrix bekommen die Augenscheinlich neu war (keine Kratzer am Karton, Siegel war noch heil), nur habe ich beim Einbau bemerkt das am Befestigungsblech Kratzer waren.
Also war das Teil nicht neu, sondern nur neu verpackt worden. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn man bei den Herstellern auch das Blech tauscht, damit die Karte wie neu aus schaut.


----------



## SFT-GSG (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuOgfiCgFm8
> 
> 
> Hier sieht man ein unboxing, hat also definitiv eine Schutzfolie!
> ...





Hab mir beide genau Angesehen. BEIDE Videos zeigen die PLATINUM Version der Karte, da dort schon der Kühler anders ist, würde ich mich nicht so sehr auf eine Folie verlassen.


----------



## ogltw (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> , nur habe ich beim Einbau bemerkt das am Befestigungsblech Kratzer waren.
> Also war das Teil nicht neu, sondern nur neu verpackt worden. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn man bei den Herstellern auch das Blech tauscht, damit die Karte wie neu aus schaut.



Könnte sowas nicht auch mal versehentlich bei der Produktion passieren, daß der chinesische Arbeiter da beim anschrauben des Bleches versehentlich einen Kratzer reinmacht ? 

Schutzfolie war bei meiner auf der Rückseite auch nicht drauf, allerdings würde ich das nicht als 100 % Beweis dafür nehmen, daß die Karte bereits im Einsatz war... Wenn es Rückläufer wären, würde ASUS da nicht nur neue Kartons und Siegel nehmen sondern auch so eine Folie hinten drauf kleben ? 

Theoretisch ist es natürlich möglich das es Karten aus RMA's sind und die deswegen so extrem günstig angeboten wurden. Meine läuft jedenfalls noch nach 10 Tagen im Einsatz (PC läuft täglich mehrere Stunden und gespielt hab ich in der Zeit auch schon insgesamt bestimmt 2-3 Stunden The Witcher 3 ) ... so hoffe ich mal, die Karte ist i.O.


----------



## Collin (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



ogltw schrieb:


> Theoretisch ist es natürlich möglich das es Karten aus RMA's sind und die deswegen so extrem günstig angeboten wurden. Meine läuft jedenfalls noch nach 10 Tagen im Einsatz (PC läuft täglich mehrere Stunden und gespielt hab ich in der Zeit auch schon insgesamt bestimmt 2-3 Stunden The Witcher 3 ) ... so hoffe ich mal, die Karte ist i.O.



Hast du die Abdeckung abgenommen?


----------



## Bibo3582 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Habe gerade meine GTX970 Phantom bekommen als Ersatz für die Matrix. Was soll ich sagen, das Dingen wirkt neuer! Transparentes Rundes Siegel an allen Seiten der Verpackung, Folie nicht nur auf der Backplate sondern ringsum!


----------



## ogltw (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Collin schrieb:


> Hast du die Abdeckung abgenommen?



Noch nicht, erst wenn der Morpheus morgen kommt...


----------



## borchi05 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



ogltw schrieb:


> Könnte sowas nicht auch mal versehentlich bei der Produktion passieren, daß der chinesische Arbeiter da beim anschrauben des Bleches versehentlich einen Kratzer reinmacht ?
> 
> Schutzfolie war bei meiner auf der Rückseite auch nicht drauf, allerdings würde ich das nicht als 100 % Beweis dafür nehmen, daß die Karte bereits im Einsatz war... Wenn es Rückläufer wären, würde ASUS da nicht nur neue Kartons und Siegel nehmen sondern auch so eine Folie hinten drauf kleben ?
> 
> Theoretisch ist es natürlich möglich das es Karten aus RMA's sind und die deswegen so extrem günstig angeboten wurden. Meine läuft jedenfalls noch nach 10 Tagen im Einsatz (PC läuft täglich mehrere Stunden und gespielt hab ich in der Zeit auch schon insgesamt bestimmt 2-3 Stunden The Witcher 3 ) ... so hoffe ich mal, die Karte ist i.O.



Mit oder ohne Abdeckung? °C?


----------



## jamie (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Was mich mal interessieren würde: beim letzten Generationswechsel hat doch CSl-Computer auch schon für Asus die restlichen Karten billig verkloppt - gab es da auch schon Berichte zu solchen Problemen/ dass es sich um Rückläufer handelt?


----------



## trashxyz (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



xylofony schrieb:


> Es haben scheinbar alle schlechte Karten bekommen bis auf Trash...


Wieso soll meine besser sein, als die von anderen?


xylofony schrieb:


> Es scheint auch zwei versionen zu geben, die vom TE hat einen breiten SpaWa Kühlkörper, als andere:
> http://abload.de/img/20150524_125313lcqed.jpg
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bessern-20k-ohne-garantieverlust-p1010269.jpg
> 
> ...


Daran glaube ich nicht. Vielleicht wurden vom selben Kühler einfach aus welchem Grund auch immer verschieden breite Teile abgesägt. Etwa, weil die 780 Ti Matrix dort weniger Platz hat oder nicht so einen breiten Kühler braucht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist zwar in die 'falsche' Richtung, aber dennoch weniger breit. Wahrscheinlich hat man einfach für die 780 Ti mehr Teile gesägt und die jetzt hierfür verwendet. An weitere Unterschiede glaube ich nicht, der DC2 wird ja universell für Nvidia + AMD Karten verwendet und der TE hat offenbar eine 'schlechte' Karte, trotz breitem MOSFET-Kühlblock.
Eine Theorie, die ich schon vorher hatte, aber *zugegebenermaßen recht abgehoben* ist folgende: Asus hat zu viele Matrix-PCB für Hawaii gefertigt weil sie eventuell auch den Nachfolger oder einen umgelabelten Hawaii drauf packen wollten. Fiji kommt jedoch bekanntlich mit HBM und evtl. kommt doch ein Respin von Hawaii oder Asus meint einfach, dass es sich wirtschaftlich nicht lohnt, eine Matrix '390X' mit Hawaii nochmal zu bringen. 
Bei der 980 waren meines Wissens auch so früh alternative Karten verfügbar, weil das PCB ähnlich oder gar gleich der 780 war. Vielleicht hat Asus schlicht spekuliert und verloren. Daher wurden die Karten verramscht und teilweise kleinere, übrige Kühlblöcke von der 780 Ti verwendet.
Zugegeben ist das hochspekulativ, aber wie kommt ein Händler an 600 Matrizen und kann sie für den Preis verticken? Das war wohl eine der teuersten 290X, obwohl bekannt war, dass der DC2 Kühler auf Hawaii nichts taugt. Zudem kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen, dass er an 600 zurückgegebene Karten kommt. Wo soll Asus denn 600 Matrizen verkauft haben, die zurückgingen? Weltweit und dann alle nach Deutschland gekarrt um sie zu verscherbeln? Seems legit 
Zum Vergleich: Mindfactory stehen ja die Verkaufszahlen immer dran. Die beliebteste 290X war dort von Gigabyte (~300 St.), dicht gefolgt von Sapphire mit 280. Asus liegt abgeschlagen bei 110 verkauften DC2.
Dass von den 600 vielleicht ein paar Gebrauchte dabei sind, kann schon gut möglich sein, aber *das erwartet einen heute bei jeder Hardware*. Schaut ihr nicht gezielt danach? Ihr könntet die Produkte zumindest mit Handschuhen auspacken und auf Fingerabdrücke oder andere Nutzungsspuren absuchen. Bei den dreisten Rückgaben, die es teilweise gibt (CPU lässt sich nicht hoch genug Takten, ausgelesene ASIC-Qualität zu niedrig, falsche Erwartungen, passt nicht ins Gehäuse ohne vorher geschaut zu haben usw. usf.) wundert es auch nicht, dass die Hersteller sowas wieder als neu verkaufen. Das sind halt die dunklen Seiten des Widerrufsrechts. Wenn sich alle da etwas anständiger verhielten gäbe es auf beiden Seiten weniger Probleme 




Terguk schrieb:


> Wollte hier nochmal Feedback geben
> 
> Hab meine Karte heute erhalten und alles ist einfach nur TOP!
> 
> ...


same zum letzten Absatz 
Danke fürs Feedback  Unglaublich, wie die Karte bei manchen läuft. Kann es natürlich verstehen, wenn ihr nicht wollt weil alles top läuft, aber Bilder vom Kühler wären wahnsinnig toll  Auch von der Unterseite, um die Auflageflächen der Heatpipes zu sehen. Auch Infos zum Gehäuse, der Belüftung und evtl. ein Bild wären hilfreich.



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nun, ha auch die normale Matrix eine Folie?


Meine hatte keine Folie, keine Antistatikfolie und hatte den transparenten, runden Aufkleber auf der Verpackung, wie hier schon von mehreren Angesprochen. Die Karte an sich hatte keine Anzeichen auf Vorbesitzer, Fingerabdrücke o.ä.



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> [..] die PLATINUM Version der Karte, da dort schon der Kühler anders ist [..]


Was soll an der P am Kühler anders sein?


----------



## SFT-GSG (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



trashxyz schrieb:


> Was soll an der P am Kühler anders sein?



Die GPU Auflagefläche ist besser geschliffen.



xylofony schrieb:


> „Und ja, Asus hat scheinbar ein hochwertigeres Modell an die Reviewer geschickt:
> http://i2.wp.com/www.ocdrift.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/ROG-Matrix-R9-290X-Platinum-Heatsink.jpg
> Es handelt sich zwar um die Platinum, die scheint aber baugleich  zu sein.


----------



## jamie (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das könnten auch einfach die Presse-Sample sein. Hat denn jemand eine Platinum und könnte mal fix ein Bild von den Heatpipes seiner Karte posten?


----------



## borchi05 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Die GPU Auflagefläche ist besser geschliffen.



Wie kommst du darauf? Kannst du das bitte genauer erläutern?


----------



## cheatyx (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich habe bestimmt schon 20h W3 gespielt und keine Probleme. Falls ein Defekt auftritt haben wir ja 3 Jahre garantie. Asus selber schient sogar garantie zu geben beim Lüfterwechsel, vorrausgesetzt keinen schaden verursacht. Selbst mit einem Neuen Lüfter kostet die Karte 300€ und ist mienr meinung nach IO


----------



## xylofony (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Na ja selbst wenn es Rückläufer sind, liegt die Schuld bei CSL, da sie die Karte als NEU beworben haben, Asus hat damit ja erstmal nichts zu tun.
Vielleicht hat CSL einfach die Karten abgekauft und viel Rabatt bekomme, weil es RMAs waren und verkauft die dann einfach als neu.
Ich werde, sobald ich endlich zuhause bin zwecks ausführlicher Tests, gucken wie heiß sie wird, zur Not wird der Kühler gewechselt, laut Asus Support ist das ohne weiteres möglich und es erlischt nicht die Garantie.



cheatyx schrieb:


> Ich habe bestimmt schon 20h W3 gespielt und keine Probleme. Falls ein Defekt auftritt haben wir ja 3 Jahre garantie. Asus selber schient sogar garantie zu geben beim Lüfterwechsel, vorrausgesetzt keinen schaden verursacht. Selbst mit einem Neuen Lüfter kostet die Karte 300€ und ist mienr meinung nach IO


Ja ihr schreibt alle immer, ihr habt gta v, witcher 3 usw. gespielt, dies ist keine gute Grundlage für einen ausführlichen Temperaturentest.
Mit z.B. Furmark wird die GPU dauerhaft belastet und dann sieht man auch die wirklichen Temperaturen.




SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Hab mir beide genau Angesehen. BEIDE Videos zeigen die PLATINUM Version der Karte, da dort schon der Kühler anders ist, würde ich mich nicht so sehr auf eine Folie verlassen.


Ich habe mir das Video angeguckt, die Karten sind sogar vom Zubehör identisch, lediglich die Folie auf der Rückseite fehlt.
Im direkten Vergleich unterscheidet die Platinum eigentlich nur die Tatsache, dass sie ab Werk overclocked ist.
Es könnten wirklich RMA Rückläufer sein, aber so eine neue Folie aufzutragen, wäre jetzt nicht so aufwändig oder?


----------



## IuppiterMaximus (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

hi@all

aufgrund der recht hitzigen Diskussion sah ich mich gezwungen mein Account zu reaktivieren.
@topic: meine ROG Matrix erreichte GPU Temps von 95°C ca nach 10 min GTA V
Nach dem Einbau von eine Lüfter and er Seitenwand senkte sich die Temp auf ca. 90°C runter.
Nach der Modifikation werden die 80°C, nach mehreren Stunden Witcher3/GTA V, nicht mehr überschritten. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich nur das Plastik-Teil abmontiert habe, die WLP habe ich nich ausgewchselt.
Der Raijintek Morpheus ist heute eingetroffen und wird dann am WE auf die Hawaii geschickt.

Eine Folie auf der Backplatte hatte ich nicht, alerdings sieht man in den Videos eindeutig(!), dass es eine Platinum ist. Also Leute macht ech nicht diesbezüglich verrückt. Mein Karton war versiegelt.

Die Vermutung, dass die Modifikation die Karte schädigt (wie von einigen berichtet) kann mittels simpler Statistik widerlegt werden. Aus der hoheh Hits-Zahl des Threads kann man schliessen, dass die Anzahl derer, die die Modifikation durchgeführt haben höher ist, als die, die sich hier gemeldet haben. Ausserdem ist es ja üblich, dass erst wenn was nicht klappt, meldet man sich im Forum und schildert sein Anliegen. Freilich kann die über die echte Anzahl der "Modder" nur gemutmasst werden, aber sie liegt höchst wahrscheinlich über der Anzahl der sich hier gemeldeten. Daher macht es kein Sinn, mEn, über die 3 defekte Karten auf die ganze "Population" zu schliessen, weil 600>X>3.
Darüber hinaus kann man nicht eindeutig ausschliessen, dass der Defekt durch einen anderen Umstand verursacht worden ist.

Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich es mir bei der nächsten Karte 2 Mal überlegen, ob es denn unbedingt eine von Asus sein muss.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Schnäppchen verleiten halt zum Blitz-Kauf ohne Nachzudenken. Vielen haben sich bestimmt auch nur deswegen die Karte gekauft, obwohl sie evtl gar nicht vor hatten eine neue Graka zu kaufen. Da greift man halt zu ohne vorher zu recherchieren, kann ich nachvollziehen!


----------



## Collin (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also ich brauchte für Juni dringend ne neue Karte. Für 250 eine r290x zu bekommen erschien mir super. Gut, vor der Möglichkeit der Mod überlegte ich schon wieder zurückzuschicken, aber einfach die Abdeckung ab und neue wlp für 4 Euro macht die Karte doch schon zu einem Schnäppchen. 

Selbst wenn es nicht gegangen wäre, hätte ich den Morpheus bestellt... Also eine kühle r290x für 300€ --> immernoch günstig. Außerdem bastel ich gerne und habe noch nie nen neuen kühler auf einer gpu verbaut.

meine persönliche Meinung


----------



## borchi05 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Schnäppchen verleiten halt zum Blitz-Kauf ohne Nachzudenken. Vielen haben sich bestimmt auch nur deswegen die Karte gekauft, obwohl sie evtl gar nicht vor hatten eine neue Graka zu kaufen. Da greift man halt zu ohne vorher zu recherchieren, kann ich nachvollziehen!



Ich habe mich informiert, auch wenn der Preis so gut war! Nur ist die Karte in keinem der Tests auf 94°C nach wenigen Minuten gekommen. Da ja anscheinend besser verarbeitete Karten an die Presse gingen, aber das wurde ja hundert mal erwähnt hier oder?^^

Also ich für meinen Teil, habe nachgedacht!


----------



## cheatyx (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich denke ich werde trozdem die WLP austauschen. 
Das selbe Problem war mit meinem i7-3770k, da hatte Intel auch einen dreck hineingeschmiert, nach dem köpfen und bischen MX-4 WLP,  ist die Temperatur um 20 Grad! herunter(vergleich bei 4,5GHz).


----------



## Jojoshman (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also ich hab die WLP ausgetauscht, bekomme mit Furmark aber immer noch eine maximale Temp von 90°, bei Spielen geht sie zum Glück nicht so hoch und ist somit auch von der Lautstärke erträglich
 Probleme hatte ich bisher nur mit seltsamen Geräuschen, aber das unabhängig der Temperatur oder dem Umbau.


----------



## Corn696 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich habe nun bei mir auch die Plastikabdeckung entfernt. Kurioserweise kommt mir der Lüfter nun auch leiser vor ist aber wahrscheinlich nur Einbildung.

Ergebnis:
Mit Abdeckung Max Temp: 86°C
Ohne Abdeckung Max Temp: 80°C

Bei nicht maximaler Beanspruchung sind es ca. 8°C weniger.

Ich wollte eigentlich dann auch gleich den Stecker von der Anzeige abziehen aber das Teil hat sich zu sehr gewehrt  oder gibt es da einen Trick bei?

Ergänzung:
Ich habe an der Seite meines Gehäuses eine Vorrichtung für einen Lüfter  welche Ich damals mit Folie abgeklebt hatte, da es beim damaligen Setup  bessere Ergebnisse lieferte.
Ich habe diese soeben entfernt.

Resultat:
73°C Max Temp bei 41% Fanspeed

Also noch mal 7°C kühler bei niedrigerem Fanspeed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Nein, leider nicht. Du solltest nur aufpassen, nicht die Kabel einzeln da raus zu rupfen


----------



## jamie (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Corn696 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich dann auch gleich den Stecker von der Anzeige abziehen aber das Teil hat sich zu sehr gewehrt  oder gibt es da einen Trick bei?



Wackeln und ziehen. Wenn der Spalt groß genug ist, kann man den Rest mit einem Schlitz-Schraubenzieher hochhebeln.


----------



## borchi05 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ähm, das geht ganz leicht mit dem Stecker, da sind 2 Nasen in 2 Löchern (von vorn), du musst von oben mit nem kleinen Schlitzschraubenzieher dazwischen und sozusagen die Nasen freilegen... 

Nich zuppeln und ziehen


----------



## Corn696 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht. Du solltest nur aufpassen, nicht die Kabel einzeln da raus zu rupfen


Genau das war meine Befürchtung 


borchi05 schrieb:


> Ähm, das geht ganz leicht mit dem Stecker, da  sind 2 Nasen in 2 Löchern (von vorn), du musst von oben mit nem kleinen  Schlitzschraubenzieher dazwischen und sozusagen die Nasen freilegen...


Genau sowas hatte Ich vermutet aber nicht wirklich was erkannt 

Aber lasse es jetzt erstmal so drin rumhängen.

Ergänzung:
Ich habe an der Seite meines Gehäuses eine Vorrichtung für einen Lüfter welche Ich damals mit Folie abgeklebt hatte, da es beim damaligen Setup bessere Ergebnisse lieferte.
Ich habe diese soeben entfernt.

Resultat:
73°C Max Temp bei 41% Fanspeed

Also noch mal 7°C kühler bei niedrigerem Fanspeed


----------



## xylofony (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Corn696 schrieb:


> Resultat:
> 73°C Max Temp bei 41% Fanspeed
> 
> Also noch mal 7°C kühler bei niedrigerem Fanspeed


Womit testest du deine Ergebnisse? Also was nutzt du für Software?


----------



## Corn696 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich halte persönlich nichts von "Stresstest" Programmen.
Ich habe mit Battlefield 4 sowie Crysis 3 getestet. Beide Spiele natürlich etwas länger gespielt bis die Temperatur quasi konstant bleibt. +/- 1°C Schwankung.


----------



## sleipDE (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also Rückgabe ist kein Problem, auch nachdem bei Asus Cashback beantragt wurde, die Karte wie gesagt in dieser Form an CSL schicken:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-20k-ohne-garantieverlust-12.html#post7423249

Dann eine Mail an info@asus-insider.de oder cashback@asus-promotion.de mit der bitte um Stornierung das Cashbacks unter Angabe des Produktnames und der Seriennummer, die bestätigen Euch dann per Mail das der Cashback Antrag storniert wurde.


----------



## jamie (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So, Cashback ist storniert und die RMA-Nummer beantragt. Heute nachmittag geht's zur Post...


----------



## Terguk (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Muss ich eigentlich den Cashback Antrag bis zum 09.06.2015 ausfüllen? Oder ist damit nur das Einkaufsdatum gemeint?


----------



## jamie (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Nein, du musst bis dahin den Antrag abschicken.


----------



## Collin (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



jamie schrieb:


> So, Cashback ist storniert und die RMA-Nummer beantragt. Heute nachmittag geht's zur Post...



warum gibst du deine Karte auch zurück?


----------



## jamie (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Collin schrieb:


> warum gibst du deine Karte auch zurück?



Hab ich doch ein paar mal geschrieben, dass sie kaputt ist. Und klar, kann ich darauf warten, dass ich 'ne neue kriege und hoffen, dass die dann vernünftig ist, aber ich ehrlich kein Bock mehr auf den Stress. Nicht bei einem so teuren Produkt. Da investiere ich das Geld lieber anders. hab ich halt mehr Budget für mein neues Rad.


----------



## sleipDE (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ah neues Bike, MTB? Welches willst du kaufen? Hab mir letztes Jahr ein Canyon Nerve AL gegönnt,  geiles Teil 

Und hab mir gestern diese Karte bestellt, da ich meine alte bereits verkauft hatte kann ich nicht auf die neuen warten.
4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC New Edition Aktiv PCIe


----------



## jamie (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ne, ein Fixie.


----------



## SFT-GSG (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Da ich immernoch auf meinen Peter 2 warte, ist ein neues Problem aufgetreten. scheinbar hat die karte kein Problem mit 1175mV in 3D zu laufen, sie hat aber ein großes Problem beim Lastwechsel. Wenn kurzeitig, z.B. im Ladescreen die GPU last abfällt und nach dem Laden hochgeht wird die karte zuweilen instabil und schmiert ab. Gibt's ne Möglichkeit das abzufangen?


----------



## trashxyz (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Du bekommst dann Blackscreens oder?
Das liegt daran, dass alle Spannungen relativ sind. Es gibt ja verschiedene Laststufen, die niedrigste ist bei 300 MHz Core/150 MHz Speicher und die Spannung liegt mehr als 0,3 Volt unter der bei 1000 MHz eingestellten. Wenn du -75mV gibst, sinkt die Spannung im Leerlauf zu weit ab, der Speichercontroller macht das nicht mit und 'schmiert ab'. Eine 'unschöne' Lösung ist die erhöhung der 2D Taktrate, was dann den niedrigsten Leistungsmodus komplett verhindert. Die nächste Stufe liegt dann bei 500 MHz Core/150 MHz Speicher und einigen mV mehr. Das Tweak Tool funktioniert in dieser Hinsicht nicht optimal, schon wenn du 301 statt 300 MHz eingibst, geht die Karte nie wieder in den tiefsten Modus sondern verbleibt um 500 MHz. Das verbraucht etwas mehr Strom in 2D, schlägt sich bei mir aber in keinem Kelvin Unterschied nieder. Dafür bleibt meine Karte aber auch im Leerlauf stabil bei -75mV. Wenn du ein Energiekostenmessgerät hast, könntest du den Unterschied im idle zwischen 300 und 500 MHz mal nachmessen, das würde mich auch interessieren, habe leider kein solches Gerät.

tl;dr: Ja, stell die '2D'-Taktrate im Tweak Tool nach oben. Eventuell musst du den erweiterten Modus aktivieren (Sechseck unten links), dann mit der Maus oben über '3D' fahren und 2D wählen


----------



## SFT-GSG (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



trashxyz schrieb:


> Du bekommst dann Blackscreens oder?
> Das liegt daran, dass alle Spannungen relativ sind. Es gibt ja verschiedene Laststufen, die niedrigste ist bei 300 MHz Core/150 MHz Speicher und die Spannung liegt mehr als 0,3 Volt unter der bei 1000 MHz eingestellten. Wenn du -75mV gibst, sinkt die Spannung im Leerlauf zu weit ab, der Speichercontroller macht das nicht mit und 'schmiert ab'. Eine 'unschöne' Lösung ist die erhöhung der 2D Taktrate, was dann den niedrigsten Leistungsmodus komplett verhindert. Die nächste Stufe liegt dann bei 500 MHz Core/150 MHz Speicher und einigen mV mehr. Das Tweak Tool funktioniert in dieser Hinsicht nicht optimal, schon wenn du 301 statt 300 MHz eingibst, geht die Karte nie wieder in den tiefsten Modus sondern verbleibt um 500 MHz. Das verbraucht etwas mehr Strom in 2D, schlägt sich bei mir aber in keinem Kelvin Unterschied nieder. Dafür bleibt meine Karte aber auch im Leerlauf stabil bei -75mV. Wenn du ein Energiekostenmessgerät hast, könntest du den Unterschied im idle zwischen 300 und 500 MHz mal nachmessen, das würde mich auch interessieren, habe leider kein solches Gerät.
> 
> tl;dr: Ja, stell die '2D'-Taktrate im Tweak Tool nach oben. Eventuell musst du den erweiterten Modus aktivieren (Sechseck unten links), dann mit der Maus oben über '3D' fahren und 2D wählen



Nein Blackscreens hab ich nicht, das Game schmiert ab und  ich lande einfach im Desktop . Aber ich habe auch schon dran gedacht die Spannung zu erhöhen. Mein Problem beim Asus tool ist, er speichert nicht alles was er soll. Z.B. Taktraten über 1000MHZ behält er nicht ins Bios. Warum auch immer.


----------



## Collin (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich habe nun neue Paste drauf und die Abdeckung ab. Furmark 15 min. lang durchlaufen lassen --> max. 84 Grad. Die Tage werde ich mit dem Gehäuselüfter noch etwas probieren (einen an die Seite).

ich bin soweit zufrieden 

Valley --> max. 76 Grad


----------



## Grimreaper667 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hallo zusamme, ich bin mit meiner Karte ohne Abdeckung auch sehr zufrieden. Mit dem von vorne saugenden Lüfter wird sie 75-80 Grad warm und der Lüfter dreht auf 37%. Somit ist sie sehr leise und die anderen Temps sind auch niedrig. Ich betreib die Karte nun mit 1,25 V und leicht gesteigertem Takt von 1050 MHz. Da dürfte aber bei den Temps aber noch wesentlich mehr gehen. Ich bin mir übrigen sicher, ein neues Exemplar von Csl bekommen zu haben. Und auf der Rückseite war auch keine Folie...

Grim


----------



## Dr_Fred (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hab sie grade eingebaut ...die Lüfter sind ja extrem Laut und die Temps gehen schnell hoch. Wenn die Karte billiger gewesen wäre, würde ich der Anleitung hier folgen, aber so sind das über 200 öcken die ich sinnvoller investieren kann. Bin total enttäuscht, dann halt wieder meine alte 7870. Wird heute wieder zurückgeschickt.


----------



## NuVirus (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also mir gefällt die Lautstärke der Matrix 290X echt überhaupt nicht - hab diese jetzt im finalen PC für meinen Bruder und die röhrt trotz vielen Lüftern usw. vor sich hin... so ca. 50% atm Temps bis 90°C und gerade ist es angenehm von der Temperatur wie soll das im Sommer werden.

Ist halt die Frage wie groß die Gefahr ist das wegen defekt beim abmontieren usw.

Bei meinem Bruder ist selbst die Karte nach Cashback schon ne Menge Geld da will ich eigl keinen Garantieverlust oder ähnliches riskieren.

Weitere Frage ist halt wenn man se zurück schickt was man dann nimmt.


----------



## borchi05 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also nach vielem hin und her, behalte ich meine Karte. Garantieverlust gibts auf keinen Fall beim entfernen der Abdeckung. Lautstärke und Temps passen soweit. Bei Geldüberschuss mal nen Morpheus dranbauen. Abbauen an sich ist easy. Trotzdem Fail von Asus, sag ich immer wieder. 

Weitere "vorher/nachher"- Berichte sind dennoch Interessant und wie ihr euch letzendlich entschieden habt. Behalten/RMA, Abdeckung dran/ab, Temps vorher/nachher... defekte... usw.


----------



## MfDoom (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt die Lautstärke der Matrix 290X echt überhaupt nicht - hab diese jetzt im finalen PC für meinen Bruder und die röhrt trotz vielen Lüftern usw. vor sich hin... so ca. 50% atm Temps bis 90°C und gerade ist es angenehm von der Temperatur wie soll das im Sommer werden.
> 
> Ist halt die Frage wie groß die Gefahr ist das wegen defekt beim abmontieren usw.
> 
> ...



Behalten und bis zum Sommer einen gescheiten Kühler kaufen. Mit der Lautstärke muss er halt bis dahin leben.


----------



## NuVirus (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Jo denke behalte die auf jedenfall wenn mein Bruder einigermaßen mit der Lautstärke klar kommt - zur Not in paar Monaten mit wahrscheinlich geringen Verlust verkaufen wenn von AMD wirklich nur Refreshes von Hawai und ne extrem teure Fiji kommt ist das PLV ja immer noch sehr gut.

Evtl bekommt er auch meine 670 sehr günstig die reicht für seine Ansprüche auch schon fast aus - muss nicht immer max Details sein.


----------



## MfDoom (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Lohnt denn der Aufstieg von der GTX670 zur 290, deiner Meinung nach? Mein Rechner sieht ja ähnlich aus wie deiner


----------



## NuVirus (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ist schon deutlich schneller aber ich werde trotzdem was stärkeres holen das auch leise ist also mindestens leistungsmäßig GTX 980


----------



## SFT-GSG (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich werde dann mal posten was vorher nachher gebracht hat. Warte ja immer noch auf meinen Peter 2, Ich habe die Karte für 244€ (inkl. cashback) erworben. nochmal 78€ für Lüfter und Kühler macht 322€ für einen 290x, die dann hoffentlich sogar richtig leise arbeitet. Ich denke dann stimmt der Preis auch wieder. Den Peter 2 kann ich ja später vielleicht sogar weiternutzen.

Wer jetzt kaufen will, dem würde ich eher zu einer leisen non x 290 Raten. Die kann man ein wenig übtertakten und kommt auf die selbe Leistung wie mit x, aber dafür leiser.

Bei der 970 stört mich der Speicherfehler und die Art wie damit von Nvidia umgegangen ist. Dann lieber mehr Zahlen und 980 kaufen.


----------



## trashxyz (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Dr_Fred schrieb:


> Hab sie grade eingebaut ...die Lüfter sind ja extrem Laut und die Temps gehen schnell hoch. Wenn die Karte billiger gewesen wäre, würde ich der Anleitung hier folgen, aber so sind das über 200 öcken die ich sinnvoller investieren kann. Bin total enttäuscht, dann halt wieder meine alte 7870. Wird heute wieder zurückgeschickt.


Ganz ehrlich?  Billiger wird's nicht.



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage wie groß die Gefahr ist das wegen defekt beim abmontieren usw.
> 
> Bei meinem Bruder ist selbst die Karte nach Cashback schon ne Menge Geld da will ich eigl keinen Garantieverlust oder ähnliches riskieren.
> 
> Weitere Frage ist halt wenn man se zurück schickt was man dann nimmt.


Letzteres ist halt genau die entscheidende Frage. Du/er muss halt wissen, was es ihm Wert ist. Für die Leistung ist die Karte absolut top, wenn das Gehäuse gut durchlüftet ist und die Abdeckung abgenommen ist die Lautstärke auch erträglich. Selbst wenn man einen Morpheus oder gar eine AiO WaKü drauf kauft, ist das Verhältnis Preis-Leistung noch sehr gut.
Beim Abmontieren der Abdeckung kannst du sehr schwer etwas kaputt machen. Du musst nur darauf achten, dass du 100%ig passendes Werkzeug benutzt. Eine der Schrauben lässt sich manchmal schwer lösen, da darf der Schraubenzieher kein Spiel haben sonst machst du den Kopf kaputt und dann wird es schwierig. Wenn du die Abdeckung dann einfach abnehmen kannst hast du aber auf jeden Fall noch Garantie.



borchi05 schrieb:


> Also nach vielem hin und her, behalte ich meine Karte. Garantieverlust gibts auf keinen Fall beim entfernen der Abdeckung. Lautstärke und Temps passen soweit. Bei Geldüberschuss mal nen Morpheus dranbauen. Abbauen an sich ist easy. Trotzdem Fail von Asus, sag ich immer wieder.
> 
> Weitere "vorher/nachher"- Berichte sind dennoch Interessant und wie ihr euch letzendlich entschieden habt. Behalten/RMA, Abdeckung dran/ab, Temps vorher/nachher... defekte... usw.


Same. Ich bin zufrieden. Werde jedoch wohl keinen Morheus mehr kaufen, weil er die Karte nicht überleben wird (denke nicht, dass die Karten mit HBM einen Heatspreader bekommen und die alten Kühler dann irgendwie kompatibel sind).
Evtl. packe ich jedoch noch eine AiO WaKü drauf, gäbe wesentlich mehr OC-Potenzial und die könnte man später auch für eine CPU weiterverwenden.
Mein 'sweetspot' mit Standard-Kühler, werde es wohl aktuell so lassen:

-75 mV, 1000/1250 MHz, Abdeckung weg, Standardlüfter (Profil nicht geändert), neue WLP (MX-2)
Dabei pendelt sich die Karte etwa bei folgenden Werten ein:


|GPU|Memory|T[SUB]GPU[/SUB]|T[SUB]Memory[/SUB]|T[SUB]Power[/SUB]|T[SUB]Board[/SUB]|T[SUB]VDDCI|Fanspeed[/SUB]
ingame|1000 MHz|1250 MHz|69°C|63°C|60°C|53°C|60°C|36%
furmark|1000 MHz|1250 MHz|84°C|83°C|78°C|64°C|72°C|50%Habe noch kurz aufgezeichnet, wie meine Lüftung aussieht:
2x140mm oben ausblasend
1x120mm am Tower Kühler der CPU / saugt von der Karte weg
Luft tritt durch 2 Öffnungen vorne und eine unten ein, sonst ist rundherum alles dicht.

```
┌┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┄┬───┬───┐
├140^140^┘   ┊DVD│
│^ ▒▒▒▒ ^    ┊   │
│^ ▒▒▒▒ ^    ┊   │
│^ 120^ ^    ┊   │
│ ^ ^^ ^     ┊   │
├─matrix───  ┊ < ┊
│ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^  ┊SSD┊
├────┐       ┊HDD┊
┊<psu│ ^ ^   ┊ < ┊
└┄┄┄┄┴─┄┄┄┄──┴───┘
```



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Den Peter 2 kann ich ja später vielleicht sogar weiternutzen.
> 
> Bei der 970 stört mich der Speicherfehler und die Art wie damit von Nvidia umgegangen ist. Dann lieber mehr Zahlen und 980 kaufen.


MMn ist das eben nicht der Fall, weil zukünftige Karten mit HBM kommen.
Wenn du konsequent sein willst, darfst du auch keine 980 kaufen 



@NuVirus (OT): 



Spoiler



So viel stärker ist die 980 nun nicht, dafür aber viel teurer. Aus aktuellem Anlass würde ich auf keinen Fall eine kaufen. Unter normalen Umständen ergibt Warten keinen Sinn (weil man sonst theoretisch immer warten muss), aber wer den Deal verpasst hat und jetzt sucht, kann mMn gerade noch 2 Wochen warten. Nächste Woche kommt wohl die 980 Ti und danach Fiji. 980->overpriced af, imho


----------



## MfDoom (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ist schon deutlich schneller aber ich werde trotzdem was stärkeres holen das auch leise ist also mindestens leistungsmäßig GTX 980



So ähnlich denke ich mir das auch


----------



## xylofony (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Wer jetzt kaufen will, dem würde ich eher zu einer leisen non x 290 Raten.


Also ich würde mehr auf die neuen AMD Karten nächsten Monat warten...
Am besten bis nach der E3, dann werden die angekündigt.
Und zur Asus Matrix:
AMD R9 290X - ein kochend heißes Flaggschiff gegen die Geforcte GTX Titan - AMD R9 290X: Temperatur und Strombedarf beim Über-BIOS
Wie mir asus auch mitgeteilt hatte, sind die Karten so gemacht, dass sie bis 100°C funktionieren.
Was mich nur wurmt, der Werbespruch der Asus Matrix ist eindeutig, sie soll max 81°C heiß werden, das ist ABER GELOGEN!

http://www.asus.com/websites/global/products/7idon9YOSkiFoGK3/img/hp/cooling.jpg


----------



## jamie (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Und auch bei 94°C erreicht die keine 30dB.


----------



## moreply (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



jamie schrieb:


> Und auch bei 94°C erreicht die keine 30dB.



In den träumen von Asus vielleicht

Aber wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, die Matrix ist nicht dafür gebaut, um mit dem Stock Kühler zu laufen, besonders bei dem OC Potenzial.Asus könnte die Karten gleich mit Full Cover Block oder wenigstens im Poseidon Design ausliefern

Man könnte immerhin das Heatpipe Problem umgehen indem man eine Kupfer oder Alu Platte zwischen DIE und Heatpipe`s setzt(Eine kleine Vapor Chamber sozusagen),hätte eventuell mal jemand lust das mal zu testen?Hab keine lust meine WaKü auseinanderzunehmen


----------



## sL0w (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hi, super Anleitung.
Kannst du mal deine Temps schicken aus GPUz. Wird dir dort auch der VRAM angezeigt etc?. Bei mir zeigt weder GPU-Z noch HW-Info alle Werte der Graka an.
Eigentlich sollte ich ja mehr sehen?!
Im ASUS Tweak Tool sehe ich Memory und VDDCI Power Temp aber diese Werte sind exakt gleich wie die GPU Temp.

Grüße

sL0w


----------



## NuVirus (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das musst du Einstellen das dir noch mehr Infos angezeigt werden in den Settings vom Asus Tool.


----------



## Collin (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hab jetzt witcher 3 ein paar Stunden  gezockt... Max 74 Grad . Also in meinen Augen eine top Karte. Lautstärke ist voll in Ordnung


----------



## Dr_Fred (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



trashxyz schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?  Billiger wird's nicht.


Ganz ehrlich?   Du hast wahrscheinlich sogar recht, aber mir geht es auch ums Prinzip. Das ist kein Fehler der Ausversehen auftritt oder nur 1-2 mal.  Wenn ich das hier so lese ist das ding, wie sagt man so schön broken by desing. Warum sollte ich sowas unterstützen?


----------



## sL0w (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Das musst du Einstellen das dir noch mehr Infos angezeigt werden in den Settings vom Asus Tool.



Ich will das aber nicht im Asus Tool, da habe ich schon gesehen, dass man sich das einstellen kann. Nur sind die Werte exakt gleich wie die GPU Temp. Und der VRAM hat ja meist mehr.Wäre schön wenn einer mit einer ASUS MATRIX 290X GPUz öffnen könnte und dort einen Screenshot vom zweiten Reiter macht und hier postet


----------



## xylofony (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Kann sein das die Lüftersteuerung nicht geht? Also ich habe jetzt die GPU 100% bei -10% jeweils laufen lassen, die Grafikkarte wird 80°C warm, aber die Lüfter drehen einfach nicht höher als 50%.
Drehen die erst ab 90°C voll auf?


----------



## NuVirus (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Voll auf drehen die eigl nie aber selbst ca. 50% finde ich schon sehr laut - die Karte dreht halt so hoch um die Temperatur bei ca. 90°C zu halten ist dafür eine höhere Drehzahl notwendig wird höher gedreht mein höchstes waren ca. 63%


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die Lüfter drehen mit der Standardkurve nie voll auf. Es macht aber in den letzten 30% auch kaum noch einen Drehzahl und erst recht keinen Kühlleistungs-Unterschied.


----------



## nicyboy (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Würde es nicht reichen einfach einen Morpheus draufzuschnallen? Dann sollten die Temperaturen sich problemlos einpendeln.


----------



## Abductee (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Natürlich reicht ein Morpheus, sind halt ~55€ Aufpreis (ohne Lüfter).
Eine verlötete Bodenplatte um 1€ würd bei dem Originalkühler ja auch schon reichen.


----------



## Defenz0r (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Was meinst du mit verlöteter Bodenplatte Abductee? Bild davon?


----------



## Abductee (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Schlecht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bessern-20k-ohne-garantieverlust-p1010271.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bessern-20k-ohne-garantieverlust-p1010287.jpg

Gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asus hat am falschen Ende gespart und verkauft es der Kundschaft auch noch als Feature.

Zum selberbasteln:
EK Water Blocks EK-VGA Supreme HF HD7970 Cu Adapter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
(wär interessant ob nur ein Beilegen mit WLP auch schon bessere Temperaturen bringt)


----------



## moreply (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die idee hatte ich ja schon

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-20k-ohne-garantieverlust-21.html#post7431691

Schon allein das der Vram bei den Asus Karten nicht mitgekühlt wird geht mir gegen den Strich...


----------



## SFT-GSG (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wo wir gerade beim VRAM sind. Gibt's ein Programm mit dem ich den VRAM auf Fehler testen kann? Sowas wie Prime95 halt für Grafikkarten. Furmark behauptet zwar dies zu können, aber er lastet ja nur die GPU aus, der Ram bleibt bei mir so gut wie unbenutzt.


----------



## tsd560ti (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Videomemory-Stresstest (VMT) testet den glaube ich auf Fehler durch.
Btw: Ist dein Peter schon drauf? Ich bräuchte mal Vergleichswerte wegen meiner hohen Temps.


----------



## SFT-GSG (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Videomemory-Stresstest (VMT) testet den glaube ich auf Fehler durch.



Jo den hab ich laufen, aber er testet bei mir nur 1014MB, ich würde aber gerne alles testen. Außerdem erkennt er nur 3GB RAM, Hab aber 4 .


----------



## tsd560ti (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Da stand doch, man solle in der Config die 4Gb eintragen und dann würde er sie testen.


----------



## SFT-GSG (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hat leider keine config, soweit ich gesehen habe. Und Parameter die ich setzte ignoriert das Programm irgendwie....


----------



## xylofony (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Was spricht eigentlich gegen den?
GELID Solutions > Products
36 Euro sind doch noch ok.


----------



## tsd560ti (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die Kühlleistung wäre da glaube ich ein Nachteil. Mit 2 92er und einem recht schmächtigen Kühlkörper wird das glaube ich nicht viel besser als der Asus Stockkühler.


----------



## Abductee (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Der Gelid hat wenigstens eine vernünftige Bodenplatte.
http://gelidsolutions.com/images/products/large/IMG_9579_600_400.gif


----------



## Birbus (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Verliert man eigentlich die Garantie wenn man einen anderen Kühler draufbaut ?


----------



## moreply (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Asus lässt nen Kühler wechsel zu solange du beim einbau nichts beschädigt ist alles ok


----------



## xylofony (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Die Kühlleistung wäre da glaube ich ein Nachteil. Mit 2 92er und einem recht schmächtigen Kühlkörper wird das glaube ich nicht viel besser als der Asus Stockkühler.


Andere sagen da was anderes:
Installation guide/tips of REV.2 Icy Vision on R9 290X
http://cdn.overclock.net/c/cd/cdca7835_SmJfefX.jpeg


----------



## JoM79 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Naja 2x92mm mit 2000 1/min dürfte nicht allzu leise sein.


----------



## tsd560ti (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Anstatt ~75° bei erträglichen Lager/Luftgeräuschen und mit ordentlicher Steuerung gibts 66° und Rambazamba bis die Hütte brennt. Das klingt für mich jetzt nicht nach einem lohnenden Upgrade.


----------



## unnicknamed (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



unnicknamed schrieb:


> Danke, hab auch so´n Teil ergattert, für effektive 145,- (hab meine Windforce 7950 gut verkauft)...
> Jedenfalls, sehr netter guide!
> 
> Als ich meine Karte eingebaut hatte und die Temps gesehen habe, kam mir sofort der Gedanke, genau das mit der Karte zu machen; cool, daß hier im Forum direkt einiges zu der Karte zu lesen ist!!!
> ...



So, bin auch endlich dazu gekommen, meiner Karte den Deckel abzunehmen & die Chill Factor3 aufzutragen...
So schauts jetzt aus:



|T[SUB]GPU[/SUB]|T[SUB]Memory[/SUB]|T[SUB]Power[/SUB]|T[SUB]Board[/SUB]|T[SUB]VDDCI|Fanspeed[/SUB]
Metro 2033 Redux|77°C|71°C|68°C|59°C|-°C|36%
Heaven|74°C|68°C|65°C|57°C|-°C|36%
3Dmark|67°C|71°C|68°C|59°C|-°C|30%
Furmark|77°C|76°C|69°C|62°C|69°C|40%
GPU Tweak@stock - 22°C Umgebung; CPU max. 66°C - Ziemlich vollgestopfter  Lian Li Armorsuit PC-P50WB Midi-towermit 2 Front-, 1 Back- & 2  Top-Lüftern, die mit relativ niedrigen Drehzahlen laufen, die  CPU(i7-4790k) wird mit einem Scythe Grand Kama Cross gekühlt. Im Gehäuse gab´s im Bereich zwischen CPU & Graka 40°C.

Die Ram-temps machen mir etwas zu schaffen, evtl den Lüfter höher drehen...?!



PS: Ich finde, diese ganze Geschichte wäre tatsächlich was, wo PCGH mal nachforschen sollte, die haben für die Cash-back-Aktion doch auch die Werbetrommel gerührt...
​


----------



## trashxyz (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



xylofony schrieb:


> Andere sagen da was anderes:
> Installation guide/tips of REV.2 Icy Vision on R9 290X
> http://cdn.overclock.net/c/cd/cdca7835_SmJfefX.jpeg


Sind ja wahnsinnig tolle Ergebnisse.. 

@unnicknamed: Danke für die Ergebnisse.
Was soll PCGH denn machen?

Auf die RAMs könntest du evtl. kleine Kühlkörper anbringen, wurde hier im Thread auch schon angesprochen : Post. Solche Dinger gibt es auch recht billig  (Versand wird da her das Problem sein) einzeln zu kaufen, von der Höhe her sollte es bei dem Kühler mit niedrigen Heatsinks auch passen (vorsichtshalber aber nachmessen!). Brauchst halt 16 Stück. Man muss etwas suchen, unter 'VGA RAM heatsink' oder 'VRAM Kühler' und Variationen davon sollte aber was zu finden sein  Alternativ kann man sowas natürlich auch aus einem längeren Stück selbst zurechtschneiden. Wenn was übrig ist, evtl ja auch für MOSFETs ganz praktisch, kannst ja mal schauen was bei nachrüstkühlern so alles dabei ist.


----------



## bummi18 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

warum schraubt ihr nich einfach einen Arctics Accelero Xtreme drauf , damit habt ihr dann ne totenstille karte die kühl bleibt. mich hat das gebrülle auch genervt und hab dann den kühler umgebaut. die neuen haben auch eine große Kühl backplate .


----------



## Collin (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Sind die Temps des Rams denn sehr besorgniserregend? Also ich habe gestern den ganzen Tag gezockt. Die Karte war dabei recht leise. 

Wenn ja, würde ich gleich zu dem greifen: https://www.caseking.de/raijintek-morpheus-eloop-b12-2-edition-120mm-schwarz-zubu-048.html


----------



## SFT-GSG (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



bummi18 schrieb:


> warum schraubt ihr nich einfach einen Arctics Accelero Xtreme drauf , damit habt ihr dann ne totenstille karte die kühl bleibt. mich hat das gebrülle auch genervt und hab dann den kühler umgebaut. die neuen haben auch eine große Kühl backplate .



Weil der nun mal nicht auf die Karte drauf passt, deshalb.



xylofony schrieb:


> Andere sagen da was anderes:
> Installation guide/tips of REV.2 Icy Vision on R9 290X
> http://cdn.overclock.net/c/cd/cdca7835_SmJfefX.jpeg




92mm bei 2000 Umdrehungen braucht kein Mensch, dann kann ich gleich den Fön meiner Frau mit Kaltluft auf die Karte klemmen....hmm das wäre mal ne Idee.


----------



## borchi05 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So,

ich habe gestern auch die Paste gegen die Noctua nt-h1 getauscht, ein Horror die Kühlplatte...! Ich habe die weißen Reste mit steifen Pinsel und Reinigungsmittel lupenrein geputzt, danach mit ganz wenig Noctuapaste verspachtelt "sozusagen"...

Nach ein paar Stunden Witcher 3 komme ich auf 79°C. Gefühlt 2-3 grad weniger durch die neue Paste(natürlich ohne Abdeckung). Lüfter eigentlich nicht sehr laut, aber es geht natürlich noch ein wenig leiser, jedenfalls wäre das wünschenswert. Von den ungekühlten RAMs brauch ich nicht reden.



Ich bestelle mir jetzt einen neuen Lüfter, kann mich nur noch nicht entscheiden.  Sollte es ein Peter 2 werden oder eher ein Morpheus? Sind bei beiden ALLE restlichen Kühlkörper mit dabei? Und viel bessere Temperaturen werd ich dadurch kaum erreichen oder?
Ist dann mehr OC potential vorhanden?


----------



## fr13del (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



bummi18 schrieb:


> warum schraubt ihr nich einfach einen Arctics Accelero Xtreme drauf...



Weils dann kein Schnäppchen mehr wäre. Ich war mit meiner übertakteten Windforce 7950 ja noch ganz zufrieden und habe die Asus nur gekauft, weil sich mich effektiv nur 145,- gekostet hat und das ist für 'ne R9 290X nun mal absolut unschlagbar. Wenn ich jetzt unbedingt 'ne Graka gebraucht hätte, zum Vollpreis, wäre es sicher keine Asus geworden.

@trashxyz
Keine Ahnung, aber 'n kleiner Artikel über die Karte, die nicht mal annähernd die Werbeversprechen einhält und etwas Nachforschung, ob das jetzt Rückläufer bei diesem Händler sind, wäre doch schon interessant...


----------



## trashxyz (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Collin schrieb:


> Sind die Temps des Rams denn sehr besorgniserregend?


imho nein, aber er hat ja nach Möglichkeit zur besseren Kühlung des Speichers gefragt.



borchi05 schrieb:


> Ich bestelle mir jetzt einen neuen Lüfter Kühler, kann mich nur noch nicht entscheiden.  Sollte es ein Peter 2 werden oder eher ein Morpheus? Sind bei beiden ALLE restlichen Kühlkörper mit dabei? Und viel bessere Temperaturen werd ich dadurch kaum erreichen oder?
> Ist dann mehr OC potential vorhanden?


ftfy. Natürlich erreichst du damit wesentlich bessere Temperaturen, der Asus Kühler ist Schrott, die anderen das beste was man ausschließlich mit Luft bekommt. Auf Tomshardware hat der Morpheus auf Hawaii grandios abgeschnitten. Was verstehst du unter ALLE? Beide haben 16 Kühler für den Speicher, davon einige in verringerter Höhe. MOSFET Heatsinks werden nicht passen, da das PCB ja breiter ist als die Referenz. Da würde ich den von ASUS drauf lassen, auch wenn er Schrott ist (zu kurz), immer noch besser als nichts. Alternativ den zu kurzen Kühler reklamieren und hoffen, dass ASUS das korrigiert, wovon ich aber nicht ausgehen würde. 



fr13del schrieb:


> Weils dann kein Schnäppchen mehr wäre. Ich war mit meiner übertakteten Windforce 7950 ja noch ganz zufrieden und habe die Asus nur gekauft, weil sich mich effektiv nur 145,- gekostet hat und das ist für 'ne R9 290X nun mal absolut unschlagbar. Wenn ich jetzt unbedingt 'ne Graka gebraucht hätte, zum Vollpreis, wäre es sicher keine Asus geworden.
> 
> @trashxyz
> Keine Ahnung, aber 'n kleiner Artikel über die Karte, die nicht mal annähernd die Werbeversprechen einhält und etwas Nachforschung, ob das jetzt Rückläufer bei diesem Händler sind, wäre doch schon interessant...


Natürlich wäre es noch ein Schnäppchen. Karte + Morpheus + 2 Lüfter wären dann immer noch unter 320€(!) für die beste 290X die man sich vorstellen kann (von WaKü abgesehen). Dagegen sieht jede Tri-X und jede 970 alt aus, imho.


----------



## borchi05 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Okay, würde jetzt einfach das hier bestellen.  

https://www.caseking.de/raijintek-morpheus-eloop-b12-2-edition-120mm-schwarz-zubu-048.html

+

https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-cable-y-splitter-2-fan-pwm-10cm-waek-773.html

Mehr brauch ich nicht, richtig?

Grüße


----------



## SFT-GSG (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So gerade mit Asus telefoniert, meine karte geht in den Austausch. Es fangen Langsam die Blackscreens an. Schade eigentlich weil der Chip recht gut war. Aber der Elpia Speicher ist einfach nur kacke.

Aber der Herr hat am Telefon moniert, das dass Siegel gebrochen ist. Hab ihm gesagt da kann ich auch nix für wenn Asus so eine ******* bastelt und der User selbst nachbesser muss. Danach war er recht freundlich.


----------



## trashxyz (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

@SFT-GSG: Wann bekommst du genau blackscreens? Was bist du für settings gefahren?

@borchi05: Das sieht gut aus, mehr brauchst du nicht. Eventuell musst du aber für den Kühler auf die Backplate verzichten, die aber sowieso nur optischen Wert hat. Ich weiß nicht, wie sich die eloops an einem Grafikkartenkühler schlagen, aber das wirst du uns dann hoffentlich berichten


----------



## borchi05 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



borchi05 schrieb:


> Okay, würde jetzt einfach das hier bestellen.
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/raijintek-morpheus-eloop-b12-2-edition-120mm-schwarz-zubu-048.html
> 
> ...



Ich sehe grad, die Lüfter sind keine PWM lüfter, dann brauch ich den adapter nicht. Wie schließ ich die an? am Mainboard mit nem 3 pin adapter? Macht es sinn eher PWM-Lüfter zu holen und Karte regeln zu lassen?    :/


*Edit: Ich seh grad, da gehen auch 3 Pin Lüfter an den Adapter. Macht es dennoch Sinn, die Lüfter an die Karte zu stöpseln?


----------



## unnicknamed (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



trashxyz schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre es noch ein Schnäppchen. Karte + Morpheus + 2 Lüfter wären dann immer noch unter 320€(!) ...




Naja, ich bin jetzt bei 145,- was nicht zu toppen ist.  
Aber klar, du hast da schon recht, nur hatte ich eigentlich gar nicht vor, ´ne neue Graka zu kaufen, bevor nicht AMD die neuen vorgestellt hat. Und dementsprechend zählt halt bei mir grad nur der Preis, wenn ich meine 7950 nicht losgeworden wäre, hätte ich keine neue gekauft.



btw: Ich bin auch fr13del (Am Tablet Paßwort vergessen und auch kein zugriff auf die Hinterlegte Mail-Adresse gehabt; Not-Account quasi)
​


----------



## SFT-GSG (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



trashxyz schrieb:


> @SFT-GSG: Wann bekommst du genau blackscreens? Was bist du für settings gefahren?



Standard, normaler Spannung normaler Takt. Das Problem sind die Lastwechsel. Ist kein Blackscreen im klassischen Sinne. Bild wird ein paar Sekunden schwarz, dann läuft es weiter. Auch habe ich Artefakte in form von Linien in verschiedenen spielen. Will ne Austauschkarte, mal sehen was sie sagen.


----------



## cheatyx (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Abductee schrieb:


> Schlecht:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bessern-20k-ohne-garantieverlust-p1010271.jpg
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bessern-20k-ohne-garantieverlust-p1010287.jpg
> 
> ...




Würde die Platte passen?
Wurde das schon getestet? Braucht man dazu dann länegre schrauben?


----------



## vicmackey (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Schade dass die Kühlung der Asus Karten so versagt. Hat denn jemand mal versucht eine Arctic Accelero Hybrid 2 drauf zu schnallen?


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die Backplatelösung von Arctic passt halt nicht drauf, dafür ist das PCB einfach zu breit.
Beim Peter II weiß ich nicht, ob der wirklich draufpasst. 
Entweder bin ich zu blöd zum Montieren oder mein Zimmer zu warm.

Wenn ihr ne Lösung für die VRM-Kühlung habt, guckt euch doch mal den Prolimatech MK26 an, der ist noch 4cm breiter als der Peter. Dafür stimmen Zubehör und Preis nicht so ganz...


----------



## vicmackey (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hier wird sie per Kabelbinder an eine 680 gtx geschnallt.
Arctic Accelero Hybrid II-120 Liquid GPU Cooler | silentpcreview.com
Schön ist was anderes und so ein rumgebastel muss bei dem Preis eigentlich auch nicht sein.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die Matrix ist aber so breit, dass 4cm ungekühlt überstehen würden. 
Als Zusatz kann man das gut machen, aber als Hauptkühler braucht man dann noch nen VRM-Fächer, wie bspw. den Asus Stock oder Dickeres.


----------



## vicmackey (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Danke für die Info tsd560ti 
Werde mir alles genau überlegen bevor ich zuschlage. Zurzeit interessieren mich eh keine Games, von daher werde ich so lange warten bis ich wirklich was starkes brauche. Vielleicht irgendwann zusammen mit einem schönen WHQD Monitor.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich würde mir als etwas experimentellen Idealkühler folgendes holen:
-Prolimatech MK26
-Strangkühlkörper; 1,5cm Höhe, 15cm Breite
-140er PWM Lüfter; z.B. Nanoxia Deep Silence (eckiger Rahmen)
-PWM Adapter falls nicht beiliegend
-Wärmeleitkleber + Pads

Aus dem Strangkühlkörper  sägst du die fehlenden VRAM-Kühler und einen dicken VRM-Kühler. Diese Sachen mit Kleber drauf.
Der Rest des Kühlkörpers kann mit den Wärmeleitpads auf der Rückseite montiert werden, ggf Anpressdruck durch Band oder ähnliches erzeugen.
Der Rest wird dann Standardmäßig montiert.
Es ist zwar recht teuer und sicherlich recht aufwändig, doch es sollte(!) sich lohnen.


Falls Interesse besteht kann ich heute Abend noch ein paar Bilder bezüglich der Backplate in Verbindung mit dem Peter II hochladen. Ist zwar bastelig, aber hält


----------



## borchi05 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Falls Interesse besteht kann ich heute Abend noch ein paar Bilder bezüglich der Backplate in Verbindung mit dem Peter II hochladen. Ist zwar bastelig, aber hält



Immer her mit den Bildern!  

Mein Morpheus mit Eloops ist auch unterwegs. Ich werde die Backplate wohl weglassen müssen. Werde auch ein paar Bilder vom Umbau posten, falls erwünscht.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich hab die Backplate auf dem Befestigungskreuz des Peters gelegt und an 4 Punkten mit dazwischen geschobenen Metallringen als Abstandshalter und den von der GPU-Befestigung überigen Metallbolzen festgeschraubt.
Hier ein paar Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moreply (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



cheatyx schrieb:


> Würde die Platte passen?
> Wurde das schon getestet? Braucht man dazu dann längere schrauben?



Getestet hat das bisher noch niemand

Ob die Platte passt eigentlich ist sie ja für die 7970[R9 280(X)]probier es aus viel kann da nicht passieren^^


----------



## eversaw (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich habe die Karte zu einem unschlagbaren Preis erstanden:

  289€
-   45 € Cashback ASUS
- 192€ alte Karte verkauft (ASUS R9 280x DC II Top OC)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
=52€ 

Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Da dies auch meine 1. High-End-Karte ist. War sonst immer eher jemand der gehobene Mittelklasse gekauft hat.

Habe mir flache Kühlkörper für die RAM-Bausteine bestellt. Habe auch noch eine Kupferplatte alz Distanzstück von einem anderen VGA-Kühler die werde ich testweise mal mit einbauen wenn ich die RAM-Kühler einbaue.
Werde dann die Ergebnisse posten.


----------



## moreply (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich hab mir jetzt auch eine gegönnt der Preis ist einfach unschlagbar

Triple CF wollte ich schon immer mal probieren nur die frage ob mein Netzteil das mitmacht 

Wenn nicht kommt sie halt in die Packung bis meine OC Table endlich fertig ist...also für immer


----------



## Performer81 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



moreply schrieb:


> Triple CF wollte ich schon immer mal probieren nur die frage ob mein Netzteil das mitmacht



Definitiv nicht.


----------



## moreply (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Performer81 schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht.



Das war auch eher als Witz gedacht is klar das es das nicht mitmacht

Soll ja auch nur nen Experiment sein...Ob ich das wirklich mache steht überhaupt nicht fest,aber bei dem Preis musste man zuschlagen


----------



## xylofony (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



trashxyz schrieb:


> Sind ja wahnsinnig tolle Ergebnisse..


Ja, genau maximal 66°C bei einer R9 290x die eine max Temp von 94°C erreicht...vielleicht mal zum Optiker?
Weiterer Test:
http://cdn.overclock.net/6/6d/6d80af63_001c.jpeg


----------



## NuVirus (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Welche Karte hast du denn xylofony? 
Bei mir und der Asus 290X werden die VRM Temps usw gar nicht angezeigt


----------



## unnicknamed (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Bei mir und der Asus 290X werden die VRM Temps usw gar nicht angezeigt



Asus GPU Tweak oder GPUZ? In GPUZ wird bei mir nämlich auch nix angezeigt.


----------



## trashxyz (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



xylofony schrieb:


> Ja, genau maximal 66°C bei einer R9 290x die eine max Temp von 94°C erreicht...vielleicht mal zum Optiker?
> Weiterer Test:
> http://cdn.overclock.net/6/6d/6d80af63_001c.jpeg



Soll das jetzt ein Witz sein?
Falls nicht: Das eine was du gepostet hast, waren 48°C im idle, angegeben waren auch angebliche 66°C im 3DMark (was mit Furmark natürlich nicht zu vergleichen ist), sonst keine Werte. Das hier sind 66°C bei 886 MHz (!) bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl (!!)  Mit zwei lauten 92 mm Fans lohnt sich das einfach nicht
Davon abgesehen ist es eine 290 ohne X. Und auch wenn es ein sinnloser Test ist, nur um dir mal zu zeigen, was für ein bs das ist, habe ich den 2D-Takt meiner Matrix mal auf 1000 MHz gestellt, entspricht dann deinem ersten Link. Ergebnis: 45°C statt 48°C


----------



## eversaw (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So nun die Karte wie angesagt gemoddet.

Ergebnis bei allen Werten ca. 3-4° besser als bei meinem 1. Post auf Seite 5.

Hier ein paar Bilder von den RAM-Kühlern und der Distanzplatte aus Kupfer, wo die silbernen Kühler verbaut sind befinden sich die Heatpipes des Kühlers und deswegen muss man dort Kühler mit niedrigerer Bauhöhe nutzen,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corn696 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich habe heute mal getestet wie es sich mit einem seitlichen Lüfter verhält. Da das öffnen meines Seitengitters bei mir satte 7°C brachte.

Ergebnis:
Seitlicher Lüfter nach innen lediglich im Idle kühler. Unter Last gleiche Temperaturen wie mit verschlossener Seitenwand.
Seitlicher Lüfter nach außen. Im Idle sowie unter Last gleiche Temperaturen wie mit verschlossener Seitenwand.

Also bei mir ist die beste Variante Seitengitter offen ohne Lüfter.


----------



## borchi05 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



eversaw schrieb:


> So nun die Karte wie angesagt gemoddet.
> 
> Ergebnis bei allen Werten ca. 3-4° besser als bei meinem 1. Post auf Seite 5.
> 
> ...



Nice, macht man da zwischen Chip und Platte WLP? Und dann zwischen Platte und Kühler auch WLP?  Werde morgen denke den Morpheus dranbasteln und mal Bilder und Werte posten. Wenn die Karte danach noch funktioniert... :/ 

Heute im Witcher 3 mit mod und nh t1 an die 82°C


----------



## Abductee (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



eversaw schrieb:


> So nun die Karte wie angesagt gemoddet.
> 
> Ergebnis bei allen Werten ca. 3-4° besser als bei meinem 1. Post auf Seite 5.
> 
> ...



Das schaut doch richtig gut aus 
Ist das ein zugeschnittener EK-Spacer?


----------



## cheatyx (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



eversaw schrieb:


> So nun die Karte wie angesagt gemoddet.
> 
> Ergebnis bei allen Werten ca. 3-4° besser als bei meinem 1. Post auf Seite 5.
> 
> ...



Welche  platte und VRM kühler hast du verbaut/Wo gekauft?

Oder welche Abmessugen haben die Platte, dann kann ich eine normela Kupferpaltte kaufen?
Heatsinks müssten ja irgendwo im Pack zu kaufen sein.


----------



## xylofony (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



trashxyz schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen ist es eine 290 ohne X.


Na und? Die wird genauso heiß wie die 290x...
Testbericht : "Sapphire Radeon R9 290: 94°C unter Furmark.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Klar, weil beide Drosseln. 
44CUs fressen bei gleicher Taktrate Spannung einfach mehr als 40 äquivalente CUs.


----------



## KempA (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hab mir eben mal so einen bestellt: EK Water Blocks EK-FC R9-290X Matrix, Acetal/Nickel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## digitalfrost (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Es ist *unglaublich* was dieser Mod gebracht hat. Meine Referenz ist GTAV, von Furmark halte ich wenig. Vielleicht sind deswegen meine Ergebnisse so krass, weil eben Furmark die Karte härter Auslastet als normale Spiele.

Storytime: Ich hatte die erste Karte zurück geschickt weil sie Blackscreens und Bluescreens produziert hat. Die Karte hatte keine Folie auf der Rückseite und einen klaren runden Aufkleber auf der Lasche an der Packung.

Meine 2. Karte hatte ebenfalls keine Folie, aber einen CSL-Aufkleber an der Lasche! Ich gehe also davon aus, dass ich eine Karte bekomme habe, die jemand anders zurück geschickt hat.

Das kann ich auch gut verstehen, denn Nr. 2 war deutlich lauter als Nr. 1.

Zurück zu GTAV: 94°C kurz nach Spielstart, und dass blieb dann auch so. Eben den Mod durchgeführt: 67°C! Das sind mal eben *27°C* Gewinn. Es ist mir ein Rätsel wie jemand das anbringen eines Kühlers so dermaßen verkacken kann.

Ich hatte eigentlich schon geplant mir den Morpheus zu kaufen, aber wenn das so bleibt, dann spar ich mir die Knete .


----------



## borchi05 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich kann zum Morpheus raten!

Gestern habe ich das Teil angebastelt, glaube das hat 1-2 Lebensjahre gekostet. Aber nun läufts. Backplate hab ich am Ende abgebaut, hatte das Gefühl, dass ich die Kühlplate nicht fest auf die GPU bekomme (mit den Asus-Schrauben, die Schrauben vom Morpheus waren zu kurz, besser gesagt hab ich es nicht probiert, da man so stark drücken musste bis die Schraube fasst).

Im Valley komme ich bei offenen Gehäuse maximal auf 57°C, im geschlossenen, so wie es nun auch bleibt, geht nichts über 62°C (vorher 82°C). Auch nach 3 Stunden Witcher 3, wird die 62°C Marke nicht überschritten. Dabei kann man von den eloops beim besten Willen nur Luftgeräuche wahrnehmen. Bei den Dingern wird richtig viel Luft durchgedrückt, ich glaube sogar sie klauen meinem Netzteil die Luft und saugen es aus, muss nachher noch nach unten gedreht werden der NT Lüfter. Board und Ram Temp pendeln sich bei 60°C ein. Das ganze nun im Gamingmode der Karte, eingestellt über Asus Tweak (hab dabei noch aus versehen irgend n Bios auf die Karte "geburnt"... zum Glück lief sie nach dem Neustart noch).
Da der Kühlkörper an sich und die beiden Lüfter echt schwer sind, hab ich die Karte nun mit einem Essstäbchen meiner Frau abgestützt.   
Sieht komisch aus, aber gibt mir ein sichereres Gefühl, denn durch den Backplate Abbau kommt mir das PCB so labil vor. Den ollen Spawa Kühler hab ich mit draht fixiert, da die Schrauben in der Backplate fassen.   

Naja, jedenfalls läufts super jetzt. Wer das Geld über hat, sollte zugreifen, OC potential ist nun auch vorhanden. Unterm Strich habe ich durch Cashback 45€ und verkauf der alten Karte für 160€, 164€ ausgegeben, bin zufrieden nun.


Grüße


----------



## Collin (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



borchi05 schrieb:


> Ich kann zum Morpheus raten!
> 
> Gestern habe ich das Teil angebastelt, glaube das hat 1-2 Lebensjahre gekostet. Aber nun läufts. Backplate hab ich am Ende abgebaut, hatte das Gefühl, dass ich die Kühlplate nicht fest auf die GPU bekomme (mit den Asus-Schrauben, die Schrauben vom Morpheus waren zu kurz, besser gesagt hab ich es nicht probiert, da man so stark drücken musste bis die Schraube fasst).
> 
> ...



Erstmal Super  mal sehen ob ich das mit den Essstäbchen auch so machen muss 

mein Morpheus kommt heute. Werde meine Erfahrungen dann auch hier teilen. War im Prinzip nach der mod nicht notwendig, aber ich wollte so ein Teil unbedingt mal verbauen. Außerdem bin ich dann etwas beruhig, da die Temps von GPU und VRam dann definitiv super sind.


----------



## sL0w (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



jamie schrieb:


> *Wichtig! Bei zwei (vllt. drei) Karten, bei denen die Modifikation durchgeführt wurde, kam es danach im Betrieb zu einem Defekt. Da die Karte über eine gute Sensorik verfügt, lassen sich auch Memory- und VRM-Temps auslesen, die allesamt unauffällig aussahen. Trotzdem lässt sich nicht zu 100% ausschließen, dass es was mit dem Umbau zu tun hat. Deshalb nochmal der Hinweis: alle Arbeiten auf eigene Gefahr!
> 
> Hinweis: Ich muss aber hinzufügen, das meine Karte rumspinnt und in RMA gehen wird. Ich glaube nicht, dass es an den Modifikationen liegt, aber es schadet trotzdem nicht, wenn ihr mal die VRM-Temps im Blick behaltet.*


*


Ich habe noch mal eine Frage, wie hat sich denn der Defekt gezeigt? Mein PC bleibt nämlich ab und an mal hängen. Bisher ist es mir im reinen Desktopbetrieb passiert, sodass nur noch ein hartes neu Starten geholen hat.
Temps sind da allesamt sehr gut.*


----------



## jamie (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



sL0w schrieb:


> Ich habe noch mal eine Frage, wie hat sich denn der Defekt gezeigt? Mein PC bleibt nämlich ab und an mal hängen. Bisher ist es mir im reinen Desktopbetrieb passiert, sodass nur noch ein hartes neu Starten geholen hat.
> Temps sind da allesamt sehr gut.



Hab ich schon mehrmals geschrieben. 
Es fing an mit Grafikfehlern und einem Absturz in Witcher 3. Danach immer Blackscreen beim boot direkt nach dem Windows-Logo.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



borchi05 schrieb:


> Ich kann zum Morpheus raten!
> 
> Gestern habe ich das Teil angebastelt, glaube das hat 1-2 Lebensjahre gekostet. Aber nun läufts. Backplate hab ich am Ende abgebaut, hatte das Gefühl, dass ich die Kühlplate nicht fest auf die GPU bekomme (mit den Asus-Schrauben, die Schrauben vom Morpheus waren zu kurz, besser gesagt hab ich es nicht probiert, da man so stark drücken musste bis die Schraube fasst).
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch, das sieht doch wirklich top aus!
Meine Karte (Peter II) kraucht selbst mit leichtem UV bei 74° rum. Ich versuchs vielleicht heute noch mal mit der neuen Keramik-WLP, aber allmählich bin ich es wirklich leid, den Kühler dauernd neu zu montieren.
Ich musste auf jeden Fall die Schrauben des Peter nehmen, bei Orginalschrauben  hatte ich überhaupt keinen Anpressdruck, demnach totale Überhitzung.
Mal sehen, was mich bei der 13. Demontage erwartet 

Edit: Beim VRM-Kühler solltest du noch mal nacharbeiten. 
Schick mir mal vielleicht ein paar Bilder aller Kühlkörper, die du noch zur Verfügung hast, da kann man vielleicht was passendes Zusammenstellen.


----------



## sL0w (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Kann man eigentlich die Backplate weg lassen? Will mir eine Wakü drauf machen und der einzige Hersteller der Kompatibilität mit der Matrix bietet ist EK und da kostet die Backplate auch noch mal 40€ extra.
Da ich kein Sichtfenster im Gehäuse habe, möchte ich nicht unnötig Geld ausgeben


----------



## borchi05 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



sL0w schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die Backplate weg lassen? Will mir eine Wakü drauf machen und der einzige Hersteller der Kompatibilität mit der Matrix bietet ist EK und da kostet die Backplate auch noch mal 40€ extra.
> Da ich kein Sichtfenster im Gehäuse habe, möchte ich nicht unnötig Geld ausgeben



Eine Seite vorher steht die Antwort.


----------



## borchi05 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Edit: Beim VRM-Kühler solltest du noch mal nacharbeiten.
> Schick mir mal vielleicht ein paar Bilder aller Kühlkörper, die du noch zur Verfügung hast, da kann man vielleicht was passendes Zusammenstellen.



Du meinst das, wo dieses schwarze schiefe möchtegernkühlerchen von Asus drüber "gepfercht" ist?  Auf deinen Bildern von Seite 4 sehe ich das du da Kühlkörper drauf gesetzt hast. Das werd ich mir nachher mal anschauen, sehr gute Idee. 
Ich hätte das jetzt vernachlässigt, da ja die neuen Lüfter noch ein wenig mehr Druck bringen. Aber man sieht sehr gut, dass die nicht komplett gekühlt werden, weil schief. Ich guck nachher nochmal drüber, würd den Kühler aber sehr ungern wieder abbauen, bin froh dass sie an ging am ende.... im ersten Moment kam nämlich kein Bild... ich hatte mit der Karte abgeschlossen, leichte Panik machte sich breit.... bis ich das halb raushängende HDMI kabel gesehen habe....


----------



## SFT-GSG (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, das sieht doch wirklich top aus!
> Meine Karte (Peter II) kraucht selbst mit leichtem UV bei 74° rum. Ich versuchs vielleicht heute noch mal mit der neuen Keramik-WLP, aber allmählich bin ich es wirklich leid, den Kühler dauernd neu zu montieren.
> Ich musste auf jeden Fall die Schrauben des Peter nehmen, bei Orginalschrauben  hatte ich überhaupt keinen Anpressdruck, demnach totale Überhitzung.
> Mal sehen, was mich bei der 13. Demontage erwartet
> ...






Hab mir auch den Peter 2 bestellt und warte grad auf meine RMA Karte.

Habe ich was verpasst? Passt der Peter nicht auf die Matrix?


----------



## ogltw (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



borchi05 schrieb:


> Ich kann zum Morpheus raten!
> [...] Auch nach 3 Stunden Witcher 3, wird die 62°C Marke nicht überschritten.[...]



Das stimmt in etwa auch bei mir so überein mit dem Morpheus, hab zwar nicht 3 Stunden am Stück gespielt, aber 1 Stunde non-stop, denke das sollte auch ausreichen 

Morpheus drauf geschraubt (allerdings hab ich außer dem GPU-Kühler keine weiteren genommen, VRAM kam ja auch bei dem orig. ASUS-Kühler ohne extra Kühlkörper aus) , zwei 120mm Lüfter drauf (hatte noch ein paar zuhause und vorher auf Lautstärke getestet und hab dann einen NB PL-2 und eine Yate Loon genommen) und ab in den PC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal die GPU-Temperatur mit AIDA protokolliert, zwischendrin gekürzt damit es keine ellenlange Bericht-Seite gibt, nur Start und Ende nach ~ 1 Stunde Witcher 3...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke ist ok soweit...


----------



## borchi05 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



ogltw schrieb:


> Das stimmt in etwa auch bei mir so überein mit dem Morpheus, hab zwar nicht 3 Stunden am Stück gespielt, aber 1 Stunde non-stop, denke das sollte auch ausreichen
> 
> Morpheus drauf geschraubt (allerdings hab ich außer dem GPU-Kühler keine weiteren genommen, VRAM kam ja auch bei dem orig. ASUS-Kühler ohne extra Kühlkörper aus) , zwei 120mm Lüfter drauf (hatte noch ein paar zuhause und vorher auf Lautstärke getestet und hab dann einen NB PL-2 und eine Yate Loon genommen) und ab in den PC.
> 
> ...




Sehr cool! Damit ist die Karte top!   

Wie hast du die Lüfter mit Strom versorgt? Ich habe so einen PWM Y Adapter und die beiden am Mainboard angeschlossen. Sie laufen mit 1100U/min. Ich muss mich noch belesen Zwecks Steuerung an meinem P67pro3. Oder hole mir noch den hier, wenn der taugt:  5-Pin VGA PWM Mini PH Connector to Dual PWM 4-Pin Fan Cable Splitter - modDIY.com

Man hört nichts, man könnte es so lassen, aber sie müssen ja nich auf max laufen...^^


----------



## ogltw (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hab die beiden Lüfter auch direkt mithilfe eines Molex 4pin zu 4x3 pin 12V 5V Adapters direkt am Netzteil zu hängen, per 12V  Laufen also beide dauernd mit höchstmöglicher Leistung aber höre sie trotzdem so gut wie gar nicht, allenfalls wenn es im Raum sehr still ist und man sich mit den Ohren auf den PC konzentriert kann man ein leichtes Luftrauschen wahrnehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit die Lüfter direkt an die Karte anzuschließen, weiß aber nicht inwieweit die sich dann wirklich von der Karte regeln lassen... müßte man mal testen und die Temperaturen im Auge behalten.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich glaube, die 3Pin ließen sich leider nicht per PWM regeln, aber probieren kannst du es ja mal. 


@SFT-GSG Auch hier kann ich nichts genaues sagen. 
Fakt ist, dass es bei mir nicht so toll funktioniert, wobei eigene Unfähigkeit auch das einzige Problem sein kann. 
Demnächst weiß ich wohl mehr


----------



## Steveline (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



digitalfrost schrieb:


> Es ist *unglaublich* was dieser Mod gebracht hat. Meine Referenz ist GTAV, von Furmark halte ich wenig. Vielleicht sind deswegen meine Ergebnisse so krass, weil eben Furmark die Karte härter Auslastet als normale Spiele.
> 94°C kurz nach Spielstart, und dass blieb dann auch so. Eben den Mod durchgeführt: 67°C!



Kann mich dem nur anschließen. Kurz nach dem Start von GTA 5 94°C und Drosselung. Jetzt, maximal 69°C nach 2h Spielzeit.
Unter Furmark wird die Karte mit 1050Mhz, 1200mV maximal 82°C warm.
Mit Abdeckung ist die Temperatur nur 3-5°C höher, weshalb ich sie wieder draufgebaut habe.

Ich kann mit Sicherheit sagen, dass diese Grafikkarte mein letztes Asus Produkt sein wird. In meinen Augen ein absolute Frechheit sowas anzubieten.

Beim Abbauen des Kühler musste ich das hier sehen: 
(Hab bei dem linken Bild bereits einmal drübergewischt bevor ich auf die Idee gekommen bin Fotos zu machen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt läuft das Ganze so wie es soll 

Welcher Wert im ASUS GPU Tweak zeigt die Temperatur des VRAMs an?


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die des ungekühlten VRAMs ist Memory Temp
Die der VRMs (Spannungswandler) ist Power Temp.

Und wieso beschwert ihr euch alle über den Kühler? 
Das ist so gesehen eine Extrem-OC Karte mit allem SchnickSchnack, die halt auf LN2/FullCover ausgelegt ist. 
Zudem kann man sie ja in ner halben Stunde auch mit Stockkühler leise bekommen.

Worüber ich mich aufregen würde wäre wenn überhaupt der Elpida-Speicher.


----------



## orbn (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



ogltw schrieb:


> Hab die beiden Lüfter auch direkt mithilfe eines Molex 4pin zu 4x3 pin 12V 5V Adapters direkt am Netzteil zu hängen, per 12V  Laufen also beide dauernd mit höchstmöglicher Leistung aber höre sie trotzdem so gut wie gar nicht, allenfalls wenn es im Raum sehr still ist und man sich mit den Ohren auf den PC konzentriert kann man ein leichtes Luftrauschen wahrnehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt so genannte "PWM VGA Adapter" damit lassen sich normale PWM-Lüfter an die Grafikkarte anschließen und regulieren. Hab vor längerer Zeit mal bei einer PowerColor HD7850  den Lüfter erfolgreich getausch, hatte aber auch darauf geachtet das der Lüfter Ca. die gleiche Umdrehungen hatte wie der defekte Grafikkartenlüfter.


----------



## borchi05 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



orbn schrieb:


> Es gibt so genannte "PWM VGA Adapter" damit lassen sich normale PWM-Lüfter an die Grafikkarte anschließen und regulieren. Hab vor längerer Zeit mal bei einer PowerColor HD7850  den Lüfter erfolgreich getausch, hatte aber auch darauf geachtet das der Lüfter Ca. die gleiche Umdrehungen hatte wie der defekte Grafikkartenlüfter.



Über den PWM Adapter haben wir doch schon geredet, hier wird immer nur der letzte Post gelesen oder?   

Auf der Asus 290x ist ein 5 Pin Anschluss. Zu kaufen gibt es überall den 4 pin Adapter, welcher sich auch auf deiner HD7850 befindet. Oder weißt du wie ich dort einen 4 Pin Adapter dran bekomme, ohne Garantieverlust? 
Oder wo ich in Germany einen 5 Pin auf 2 mal 3 bzw 4 pin VGA Adapter bekomme?

Zur Zeit laufen meine eloops auf 1100U/min bei maximal 63°C, an den Channel Fan 2 angeschlossen auf dem MB. Wenn ich die Lüfter mit 900U/min laufen lasse (eingestellt im BIOS), steigen die Temps wieder auf 70°C unter Last. 
Ich lasse sie lieber auf 1100U/min, somit ist ein leises Luftrauschen wahrzunehmen. dieses Luftrauchen ist aber komplett weg auf 900U/min, wonach es Sinn machen würde, sie vom System Steuern zu lassen, sodass im Idle absolute Stille ist.


----------



## Collin (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich habe jetzt den Morpheus drauf. Die Lüfter drehen bei ca. 1200U/min. Habe Furmark 20 min. laufen lassen. Max 77 Grad. Deutlich leiser die Karte  . Borchi05: hast du ähnliche Temps bei Furmark? find es noch recht viel


----------



## borchi05 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Habe auch mal Furmark laufen lassen. Im Valley und im Spiel gehts nicht über 63°C. Im Furmark siehts da anders aus, das gleiche wie bei dir Collin. Lüfter bei 1100U/min.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Habt ihr den Morpheus locker handfest  geschraubt oder mehr Anpressdruck genommen? 
Ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher.


----------



## Collin (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

hab ihn gut handfest verschraubt. durch diese federn an den Schrauben dürfe ja nicht so schnell was passieren. Habe auch die Asus-Schrauben verwendet


----------



## borchi05 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Habe sie auch ziemlich Fest, mehr ging eigentlich nicht, ohne was kaputt zu machen. Ich reparier z.Z. den ganzen Tag Smartphones in einem Refurbishment, dort werden die Schrauben jedenfalls nicht so fest gezogen. 
Aber mit den Morpheus Schrauben, ohne Backplate. Hast du die Backplate noch dran Collin? Denn so bekam ich nicht genug Anpressdruck. Wie hoch sind denn deine Temps im Furmark mit dem Peter 2 tsd560ti?


----------



## Collin (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



borchi05 schrieb:


> Habe sie auch ziemlich Fest, mehr ging eigentlich nicht, ohne was kaputt zu machen. Ich reparier z.Z. den ganzen Tag Smartphones in einem Refurbishment, dort werden die Schrauben jedenfalls nicht so fest gezogen.
> Aber mit den Morpheus Schrauben, ohne Backplate. Hast du die Backplate noch dran Collin? Denn so bekam ich nicht genug Anpressdruck. Wie hoch sind denn deine Temps im Furmark mit dem Peter 2 tsd560ti?



ich habe die Backplate noch dran. Mit den Asus-Schrauben sitzt auch alles fest. Werde die Tage nochmal nachziehen.


----------



## ogltw (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich hab die ASUS Backplate auch dran gelassen und den Morpheus mit den dazugehörigen Schrauben auch gut angeschraubt (so weit bis man die Schrauben nicht mehr drehen kann).  Verbiegen kann man die Karte ja dank der Backplate nicht 

Aber mal noch was anderes: Zu langsam würde ich die Lüfter auch nicht drehen lassen, 900 U/min wäre zwar für die GPU Temperatur noch OK, aber ihr müßt auch die Temps für VRAM und vor allem Spannungswandler mit im Auge behalten  

Bei mir geht nach 10 Minuten Furmark Burn-In Test der VRAM auf 95° C und die Spannungswandler auf 82° C. Ist zwar beides noch nicht bedenklich, da beide Komponenten für Temps > 100° C ausgelegt sind, aber meine beiden 120er Lüfter laufen je mit 1400 U/min. Bei 900 dürften die noch heißer werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## borchi05 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ja die Temperaturen von spawa´s und vram sind gleich aufgefallen bei niedriger Umdrehung, GPU ist ja auch gleich gestiegen, deswegen laufen sie wieder auf max bei ~1150U/min. Trotzdem unhörbar, alles gut. : )

Wie warm wurde deine GPU ogltw? Kann es auf dem Bild leider nicht erkennen.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Temps in GPU/VRM/VRAM,
Raumtemp ca. 26-30° (!)

Ich hab im Furmark folgendes:

Viel Alpenföhn Schneekanone (seit 2Wochen genutzt): 84/72/70, nach 5Minuten konstant

Relativ sparsam Arctic Ceramique 2 (frisch): 86/66/65 -Abbruch nach 2Minuten


----------



## ogltw (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



borchi05 schrieb:


> Wie warm wurde deine GPU ogltw? Kann es auf dem Bild leider nicht erkennen.



Nach 10 Minuten Furmark 76° C GPU Temperatur (vorher mit ASUS Stock-Kühler 94° C), wobei der Test mit dem Morpheus bei etwa 2-3° C höherer Raumtemperatur war wegen dem Wetter hier im Südwesten (wohne zwischen Mannheim und Karlsruhe).


----------



## borchi05 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Okay, dann sage ich, dass die Temps mit dem Morpheus im Furmark um die 75-78°C normal sind. Komme auch auf 76°C. Damit kann ich gut leben, wobei meine noch auf "gaming"-profile läuft. ^^
Beim spielen und Valley nicht über 63°C.

Die Backplate lass ich jetz auch, Gehäuse ist eh zu, aber gut das man sie dran lassen kann.  

Aber komisch dass der Peter 2 fast 10°C mehr hat @tsd560ti . Beim zocken wird der aber nicht so warm oder? Wobei das auch im Rahmen liegt, runtertakten tut sie ja nicht mehr...


Ich glaub auch Furmark is ganzschön krass oder, fast nicht zu emfehlen zum testen...


*edit: Aber auf 1100/5600Mhz würd ich sie gern noch bringen... das dürfte ja wohl drin sein..^^ Wie siehts bei euch aus?^^


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

1125/5400, das gibt dann 80° beim Zocken (+50mV, wie Gamingprofil mit erhöhtem PowerLimit)

Und pass bitte auf, dass du dir den BilligRAM nicht verramscht, das geht auch schon mit Takt und Temps.


----------



## Misfit1 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hallo zusammen, 
vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir ebenfalls die R290X Matrix bei CSV in der Ebay Aktion gekauft. Leiden habe ich natürlich die gleichen wie ihr auch ->zu Heiß, zu Laut.
Mods habe ich alle durchgeführt. Inkl. der kleinen Kupferplatte zwischen Gpu und Kühler. Mit Standarttakt komme ich auf 1185mV GPU voltage runter, das resultiert im Valley mit  Extreme HD Einstellungen ohne AA in folgenden Temperaturen: GPU 74°C, MEM 71°C und VRM 68°C. Das ganze hab ich gestern Abend gestestet bei etwa 27°C Raumtemp. Finde das eigentlich ganz OK, oder? Heute habe ich mich  mal ein wenig im Übertakten versucht und kam zu Folgenden vorläufigen Ergebnissen:
GPU 1000MHz @ 1185mV, 1100 MHz @ 1250mV und 1150 MHz @ 1301 mV. Bei letzterem komme ich aber schon wieder sehr nah Richtung Temptarget, nach einem Valley Benchmark durchlauf bin ich bei 92°C steigend. Memory geht bis 5500 MHz mit Standartspannung, mehr habe ich dort mangels Kühlung noch nicht getestet. Wie Heiß solle der Speicher denn werden? Hatte beim Benchen so etwa 78-80°C. Nun bin ich nicht sicher ob ich da mit einem anderen Kühler (Morpheus o. Ä.) noch bessere Ergebnisse zu erwarten sind. Heute abend werde ich mal versuchen 2 eLoops am Asus Kühler zu befestigen und dann nochmal testen.


----------



## ogltw (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hier mal die Temperaturen vom ASUS GPU Tool nach 10 Minuten Furmark Burn-In Test den ich vor 2 Tagen machte (links) und die Temperaturen nach einer halben Stunde Witcher 3 (rechts)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sieht man wie extrem fordernd Furmark für die Karte ist... Denke es gibt kein Spiel, das die Karte annähernd so permanent 100 % fordert wie der Burn-In Test. VRAM Temperatur ~ 30° C niedriger als in Furmark, Spannungswandler Temperatur ~ 20° C niedriger usw.


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Der Speicher macht wohl schon Richtung 100° und drüber mit.
Dem Billigzeug von Elpida auf der Matrix würde ich persönlich aber nicht mehr als das zumuten.

Ich hab auch die Erfahrungen gemacht, dass die Karte schon bei 50mV mehr dann temperaturtechnisch ziemlich giftig wird.


----------



## Misfit1 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wie verhält sich eigentlich temperatur zu benötiger Chipspannung? Baucht die GPU weniger spannung wenn der Chip Kühler ist? Oder ändert sich da nix? Frage nur desshalb weil ich auch über einen besseren Kühler nachdenke. Dann sollte aber auch noch ein bisschen (mehr)OC drin sein. Und was sind eigentlich die ganzen anderen Spannungen die man im GPU tweak noch einstellen kann? Hat da schonmal jemand rumprobiert?


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hawaii skaliert sehr gut mit Temperatur, also 65 statt 85° lohnen sich eindeutig.
Vddci ist glaube ich der Spannungscontroller, keine Ahnung ob man den anheben sollte. Ich würde es vor allem lassen, wenn noch kein Kühler auf dem Bauteil ist.


----------



## Misfit1 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So habe vorhin mal 2 eLoops (1300U/min) auf den Matrix Kühler geschnallt, das Ergebnis ist schlechter als erwartet.
10min Valley @ Full HD ohne AA resultieren in 80°C GPU, 82°C MEM und 78°C VRM . Das ganze wieder bei etwa 27°C Raumtemp.
Auf dem Bild sieht man allerdings dass ein recht großer Spalt zwischen Kühler und Lüfter ist. Das macht das ganze natürlich nicht besser. 
Das positive ist eigentlich nur dass man die eLoops im Define R4 bei maximaldrehzahl kaum wahrnimmt. Werde nochmal versuchen die Lüfter schräg zu verbauen damit sie etwas näher an die Heatpipes rücken. Große Sprünge sind aber warscheinlich nicht zu erwarten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trashxyz (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Der Originalkühler funktioniert (auch mit guten) alternativen, größeren Lüftern genauso wenig wie sonst. Die Erfahrung haben auch schon welche im 3dc Forum gemacht:


			
				Fat Dogg schrieb:
			
		

> Kühler @ Stock 78°C
> Kühler ohne Plastik Abdeckung @ 76°C
> Kühler zwei 120er @ 12V @ 88°C gestoppt...





			
				iuno schrieb:
			
		

> Mit zwei 120mm Lüftern bei 1400 RPM (imho minimal lauter als Standardlüfter bei 20%), gehen die Temperaturen ähnlich hoch, der Speicher wird sogar etwas wärmer. Liegt womöglich an der Konstruktion des Standardlüfters, der an dieser Stelle eine Mischung aus Radial- und Axiallüfter ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich würde es lassen. 
Bei so einem kleinen Kühler mit engen, dünnen Lamellen und auf hohe Drehzahl ausgelegter Kühlung kannst du 120er vergessen.


----------



## cheatyx (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

evtl die gleiche größe wie die original lüfter, falls es in dem format überhaupt gute gibt


----------



## jamie (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich wollte nur mal anmerken, dass wir so eben die 15K Hits erreicht haben. 
Scheint ja Interesse da zu sein.


----------



## animanity (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hi
habe die Karte auch und genau das selbe Problem!
Habe mich schon an CSL gewendet zwecks umtausch!
94Grad und Blackscreens 
Richtig ärgerlich


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Gute Anleitung!
Übrigens hat Asus schon den gleichen Mist bei der 7970 Matrix Platinum gebaut. Besitzer von dieser sollten auch mal das Plastik abschrauben und sich über gigantisch bessere Temps freuen! Sogar Speicherartefakte verschwinden so mit Glück.
Die schicke "Gamer-Verkleidung" sorgt einfach für einen total Luftstau!

Traurig das die Designer/Ingenieure das nicht selbst merken!


----------



## Ralle@ (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Gute Anleitung!
> Übrigens hat Asus schon den gleichen Mist bei der 7970 Matrix Platinum gebaut. Besitzer von dieser sollten auch mal das Plastik abschrauben und sich über gigantisch bessere Temps freuen! Sogar Speicherartefakte verschwinden so mit Glück.
> Die schicke "Gamer-Verkleidung" sorgt einfach für einen total Luftstau!
> 
> Traurig das die Designer/Ingenieure das nicht selbst merken!



Das ist schon so seit der GTX 580 Matrix, die hatte damals noch einen Heatspreader, was neuere DIE nicht mehr haben.
GTX 660, 670, 680, 770, 780, 780 TI, 970, 980, 7950, 7970, 290 und 290X. All diese Karten sind betroffen von dem Direct CU Quatsch. Ich verstehe sowie so nicht, warum noch kein Tester die Kühlkonstruktion so schlecht bewertet hat wie sie es eigentlich verdient. Viele loben die Direct CU Karten, ich habe schon paar verbaut und überzeugt hat mich da noch keine.
Die Lüfter sind nicht die besten (gewisse Drehzahlen können fiepen) und wie viel Paste Asus da drauf gibt ist sowie so lächerlich. Der pseudo Zero Fan Mode ist auch nicht das wahre, lieber bessere Lüfter die im Idle langsam drehen als der Zero Quatsch.


----------



## shootme55 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Sorry hab mir jetzt nich die 32 Seiten durchgelesen, bin nur neugierig: Hat eigentlich schon wer probiert einen selbstgebauten Heatspreader zwischen den Kühler und den DIE zu setzten. Quasi einfach mal eine kleine plan geschliffene Kupferplatte. Sollte doch das Problem mit den 2 nicht genutzten Heatpipes ein wenig entschärfen können. Dafür hätte man zwar einen zweiten Wärmeübergang, aber naja, was solls...


----------



## jamie (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Sorry hab mir jetzt nich die 32 Seiten durchgelesen, bin nur neugierig: Hat eigentlich schon wer probiert einen selbstgebauten Heatspreader zwischen den Kühler und den DIE zu setzten. Quasi einfach mal eine kleine plan geschliffene Kupferplatte. Sollte doch das Problem mit den 2 nicht genutzten Heatpipes ein wenig entschärfen können. Dafür hätte man zwar einen zweiten Wärmeübergang, aber naja, was solls...



ja, Seite 30 oder 31, glaube ich.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Problem ist das viele Test die Karten auf einem Benchtable testen, da schneides der DirectCU2 super ab. Sobald du ihn in ein Gehäuse baust kackt der ab
Partnerkarten im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

In dem Link sieht man den DC2 Kühler in zwei Gehäusen. Unterschied von 8 Grad und 8dba, das ist 70%(!) lauter, nur bei einem Gehäuse wechsel wobei diese sich nicht so dramatisch unterscheiden. Keine karte reagiert so heftig und man kann sich vorstellen wie viel besser die auf einem offenen Benchtable performt! Und wir haben hier nur eine recht kühle GTX 970, bei einer 290X wird der Unterschied noch größer sein!


----------



## trashxyz (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Sorry hab mir jetzt nich die 32 Seiten durchgelesen, bin nur neugierig: Hat eigentlich schon wer probiert einen selbstgebauten Heatspreader zwischen den Kühler und den DIE zu setzten. Quasi einfach mal eine kleine plan geschliffene Kupferplatte. Sollte doch das Problem mit den 2 nicht genutzten Heatpipes ein wenig entschärfen können. Dafür hätte man zwar einen zweiten Wärmeübergang, aber naja, was solls...



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-20k-ohne-garantieverlust-27.html#post7439585


----------



## shootme55 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Danke für die Recherche mit den Seitenzahlen!

Wenn ich das mal für mich zusammenfassen darf, und bitte korrigieren wenns falsch ist:

Das schlimmste an der Asus ist nicht der Kühler sondern die WLP. Nach dem Tausch ist es bereits eine sehr brauchbare Karte und macht gerne mal 15K aus
Die Hübsche Abdeckung abmontieren bringt nochmal 7K
der nachgebaute IHS macht auch noch was aus nochmal 5K 

Auf jeden Fall sollte man ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse haben richtig?

In Summe sollte die Karte dann schon fast konkurrenzfähig zur TriX sein oder täusch ich mich da? Da kann sich Asus mal wirklich in Grund und Boden schämen. Wegen 5 Cent Produktionskosten so die Karte verhunzen...


----------



## jamie (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Naja, die Modifikationen helfen den übrigen Teilen nicht, VRM- und Memory-Kühlung sind jetzt auch nicht prickelnd. Zudem ist sie auch laut- auch mit Mods müssen die Lüfter ordentlich ackern. Kann aber zur TriX nichts sagen.


----------



## animanity (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

hab ja heute umtausch beantragt wegen Blackscreens, sofrt kam die frage ob ich die karte bzw lüfter modifiziert habe!
zum glück nichts gemacht


----------



## trashxyz (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mal für mich zusammenfassen darf, und bitte korrigieren wenns falsch ist:
> 
> Das schlimmste an der Asus ist nicht der Kühler sondern die WLP. Nach dem Tausch ist es bereits eine sehr brauchbare Karte und macht gerne mal 15K aus
> Die Hübsche Abdeckung abmontieren bringt nochmal 7K
> der nachgebaute IHS macht auch noch was aus nochmal 5K



So einfach ist das nicht. Du kannst nicht sagen, diese oder jene Maßnahme bringt x Kelvin. Die gemessenen Werte sind sehr unterschiedlich und hängen von den individuellen Setups ab. Da gibt es viele Faktoren wie etwa Gehäuse, Airflow, Zimmertemperatur, sonstige Komponenten im Rechner, Güte des Chips (=> Spannung), … Wir haben hier auch kein professionelles Equipment und keine Laborbedingungen.


----------



## borchi05 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



animanity schrieb:


> hab ja heute umtausch beantragt wegen Blackscreens, sofrt kam die frage ob ich die karte bzw lüfter modifiziert habe!
> zum glück nichts gemacht



Hö? Was los mit denen? Sie merken nichtmal, dass du die Plastikabdeckung ab gehabt haben könntest. Ausserdem ist es seitens ASUS erlaubt dein Lüfter beispielsweise zu wechseln...  Verbrecherverein!


----------



## tsd560ti (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Selbst wenn, die Wärmeleitpaste hast du wegen Überhitzung wechseln lassen und das Blech ist schnell dran, also selbst mit Modifikationen kein Problem.


----------



## borchi05 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Da sind sie wohl irgendwie auf den Thread aufmerksam geworden... Aber befürchten braucht man nix! Könnt ich mich schonwieder aufregen... am besten regen die sich noch auf... dass wir modifizieren und dann zurückschicken... 
Könnte man ja mal Gas geben und auf den ganzen Verkaufsplattformen.... wo Bewertungen möglich sind... unter das gesamte ASUS Matrix Karten Sortiment eine Bewertung setzen mit Verweis auf den Thread hier... 
Hinter den ganzen Artikelnamen muss unbedingt ein "für Bastler" hin!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mal was zum schmunzeln, aus Zufall entdeckt  

Wer zu Hohe Spawa oder RAM-Temps hat, macht es einfach wie dieser Typ:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flviPGxkpKU


----------



## jamie (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hat der da Münzen draufgeklebt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Russland, mehr muss man nicht dazu sagen


----------



## shootme55 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Naja, 20c und 50c Münzen bestehen zu fast 90% aus Kupfer und dann noch 5% Aluminium. Wenn mans dann plan schleift, so billig kommt man nie wieder an einen IHS 

Nehmt keine kleineren, das is nur Stahlblech mit Kupferbeschichtung


----------



## animanity (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So meine ist nun weg.
Bin ma gespannt was zurück kommt


----------



## borchi05 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



animanity schrieb:


> So meine ist nun weg.
> Bin ma gespannt was zurück kommt



Ok, halt uns auf dem laufenden.. ; )  VG!


----------



## KempA (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bei mir ist heute endlich der EK-Block angekommen. Sobald ich Zeit zum basteln hab, werd ich mal berichten


----------



## jamie (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Habe es heute endlich geschafft, das Paket wegzubringen.
Halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## animanity (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich euch auch


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Garantie ist weg, du hast den Kühler abgenommen.


----------



## ogltw (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Garantie ist weg, du hast den Kühler abgenommen.






trashxyz schrieb:


> ... Ich habe eben über den Live Chat mit einem Servicemitarbeiter gesprochen  und der hat mir bestätigt, dass die Garantie erhalten bleibt, selbst  bei einem Kühlerwechsel. Habe extra den Sticker angesprochen und auch  auf deine Mitteilung verwiesen, die Antwort war (sinngemäß übersetzt):
> 
> *Ja, das stimmt. In manchen Fällen sollten solche Siegel nicht  gebrochen sein, aber bezüglich des normalen RMA Prozesses für  Grafikkarten in Europa interessiert es uns nicht, ob der Kunde das  Siegel bricht – natürlich nur solange durch die Modifikation kein  Schaden entstanden sein kann.
> *
> ...



und :

Grafikkartenhersteller zur Thematik Garantieverlust beim Wechsel des Kühlers oder Übertakten - Unterschiedliche Ansichten und eine Momentaufnahme (Seite 3) - HT4U.net


----------



## nicyboy (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also als ich mal beim Asus Support nachgefragt habe meinten die das kein Garantieverlust entsteht wenn man den Kühler runternimmt. Sofern man ihn wieder draufbaut bei einem Garantiefall.


----------



## KempA (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So, endlich kühl und dabei auch noch sehr, sehr leise


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



nicyboy schrieb:


> Also als ich mal beim Asus Support nachgefragt habe meinten die das kein Garantieverlust entsteht wenn man den Kühler runternimmt. Sofern man ihn wieder draufbaut bei einem Garantiefall.



Ist das nur bei Asus so oder bei allen GPUs ?


----------



## KempA (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Ist das nur bei Asus so oder bei allen GPUs ?



Nicht überall, aber -soweit ich weiß- bei EVGA z.B. auch


----------



## nicyboy (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Ist das nur bei Asus so oder bei allen GPUs ?



nicht bei allen, aber bei evga und asus aufjedenfall. MSI glaub ich hat soviel kulanz nicht.


----------



## Abductee (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Natürlich hat MSI auch so viel Kulanz.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/msi-themenabend-06-2013-/279459-garantie-bei-kuehlerwechsel.html

Sapphire ist meines Wissens nach auch sehr Kulant.
Großes Lob an das Sapphire-Team hier im Forum


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ist die Kontaktfläche von dem Kühler nicht aus Kupfer(vernickelt) ?


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



KempA schrieb:


> So, endlich kühl und dabei auch noch sehr, sehr leise [emoji14]


Sieht wirklich top aus. 
Jetzt noch Vcore auf 1,35Volt, PowerLimit auf 150 und dann gucken was geht [emoji317]
Nur solltest du die Spannung lieber langsam und schrittweise erhöhen.


----------



## KempA (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ist eher weniger drin. Sobald ich die Spannung und Taktraten etwas erhöhte stürzt der PC ohne Bluescreen ab.    Muss mich nochmal richtig ransetzen. Hab im Moment auch nicht viel Zeit.


----------



## jamie (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also eins ist klar: nie wieder CSL! 




> Sehr geehrter *XXX,*
> 
> anbei übersende ich Ihnen die Fotos Ihrer eingeschickten Grafikkarte,
> mit der mechanischen Beschädigung der Grafikkarte ist Ihr Garantie-
> ...





> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Sehr geehrter XXX,
> 
> 
> wir können die Grafikkarte leider nicht umtauschen, bitte versuchen Sie es direkt beim Hersteller,
> ...





> Sie wissen ebenso wie ich, dass Asus Garantiefälle bei Grafikkarten nur über die Zwischenhändler abwickelt und nicht direkt mit dem Kunden!



Mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## honkalarm (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Du befindest dich doch noch in der Gewährleistungsfrist mit Beweislast auf Händlerseite. Über die Garantieschiene würde ich da garnicht gehen, schon garnicht bei so einem Händler, bei dem genau so ein Verhalten zu erwarten ist. 

Ich hab' die Karte ebenfalls gekauft und micht extra deswegen hier angemeldet. Meine läuft allerdings bis jetzt auch übertaktet (1125/5400) mit einem Morpheus tadellos. Ein fader Beigeschmack bleibt aber, da man hier falls dann doch was passieren sollte, mit Streit rechnen kann. 

Für mich war das dann auch der erste und letzte Kauf bei CSL.


----------



## donnied88 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich melde mich mal hier da ich jetzt leider auch ein Problem mit meiner Karte habe. Ich habe heute bei meiner Karte die Wärmeleitpaste getauscht und seitdem läuft sie sofort heiß.

Ich hatte zunächst die alte Paste nur etwas abgekratzt, das sie für mein Empfinden viel zu dick aufgetragen war. Zum Testen habe ich dann Furmark laufen lassen,  allerdings ging sofort mein Bildschirm aus. Die Karte hatte sich anscheinend abgeschaltet? die Lüfter drehten sofort voll und drehten auch weiter mit voller Geschwindigkeit als der bildschirm bereits aus war.

Daraufhin bin ich mir dann neue Paste kaufen gegangen.  Der Bildschirm ging dann  zwar nicht mehr aus und die Lüfter liefen auch wieder normal( nicht so schnell) aber die Karte erhitzte sich sehr schnell. Länger als 30 Sekunden Furmark oder spielen sind nicht drin bevor sie überhitzt.

Ich habe die Paste mittlerweile 3 mal neu aufgetragen aber es hat nichts geholfen...

Was denkt ihr ist vielleicht die Paste einfach Schrott(ist eine Revoltec, keine Ahnung wie alt sie ist), oder habe ich was beschädigt ?


----------



## honkalarm (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Möglicherweise baust du den Kühler verkantet drauf, oder eben so, dass kein ausreichender Kontakt zwischen Chip und Kühler zu Stande kommt.


----------



## donnied88 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Komisch kommt mir auch der Temperatursprung am Anfang vor sobald ich Furmark starte. Die Temperatur der Karte springt sofort von 35 auf 70 Grad.


----------



## donnied88 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



honkalarm schrieb:


> Möglicherweise baust du den Kühler verkantet drauf, oder eben so, dass kein ausreichender Kontakt zwischen Chip und Kühler zu Stande kommt.



Wirkt auf mich alles ziemlich grade. Die Paste war auch immer gleichmäßig an den Headpipes verteilt wenn ich den Kühler abgebaut habe.


----------



## Abductee (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bei dem Direct Touch Zeugs würd ich mit der WLP nicht sparen, die Lücken zwischen den Heatpipes sollten ausgefüllt sein.


----------



## donnied88 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich habe mir das ganze mal genau angesehen Kontakt zwischen Kühler und Gpu ist definitiv da und die Paste habe ich mittlerweile auch in allen möglichen Variationen aufgetragen.

Ich kann mir nicht erklären was da schief läuft, war vorsichtig beim Einbau..oh man die wird doch nicht kaputt sein...

Edit: Mit offenem Gehäuse UND entfertem Asus Blech lässt es sich spielen. Die Temperatur liegt jetzt etwa in dem Bereich von vor meiner glorreichen Modifikation. Ein Dauerzustand ist das natürlich nicht aber wenigstens scheint meine Karte noch in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## xylofony (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das ist ja blöd...
Aber war bei CSL klar, ich hatte mal eine Anfrage geschickt, diese wurde sehr merkwürdig beantwortet...
Hat schon irgendjemand das Cashback erhalten?!


----------



## KempA (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich hab noch nichts erhalten. Ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich dass das etwas dauert.


----------



## cheatyx (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



xylofony schrieb:


> Das ist ja blöd...
> Aber war bei CSL klar, ich hatte mal eine Anfrage geschickt, diese wurde sehr merkwürdig beantwortet...
> Hat schon irgendjemand das Cashback erhalten?!



Bei Samsung mit dem Note 3 waren des so 3 MOante statt einem


----------



## MadGeneral (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich hab mich hier angemeldet, um meine positive Rückmeldung geben zu können. Vielen Dank an jamie für diese Anleitung! 

Mein neuer Rechner, der die Grafikkarte enthält, läuft seit einigen Tagen seit dem Zusammenbau tadellos.
Ich habe sowohl die Hülle abmontiert als auch die Wärmeleitpaste getauscht. Wie von jamie geschrieben war die alte Wärmeleitpaste total trocken und klumpig, quasi so wie Knetmasse. Als Wärmeleitpaste habe ich die Arctic MX-4 verwendet. Zum Reinigen von Kühler und GPU habe ich Feuerzeugbenzin von Zippo verwendet.
Zu Erwähnen sei noch, dass die Benchmarks im geschlossenen Bitfenix Raider-Gehäuse mit den drei standardmäßig montierten Gehäuselüftern auf 100% Lüfterdrehzahl (wobei sie 20dBA "laut" sind) durchgeführt wurden.
Ein zusätzlicher 20cm-Lüfter von Bitfenix ist wegen des Postbotenstreiks erst vor kurzem angekommen und noch nicht verbaut.

Nach einigen hektischen Tagen konnte ich jetzt endlich die Benchmarks nach dem Umbau mit FurMark 1.15 2-2 abschließen.

Meine Settings dabei waren:
Fullscreen
1920x1080
AA: 8xMSAA
Der Rest so wie voreingestellt.
Getestet natürlich mit dem GPU Stress Test inklusive Burn-In.

Das Ergebnis:
Mit 100% Lüfterdrehzahl waren es vor dem Umbau 94°C, nun sind es 78°C. Das sind 16K gespart. Allerdings sind 100% Lüfterdrehzahl bei der Karte sehr laut und für den Normalbetrieb nicht akzeptabel.
Mit der automatischen Lüfterdrehzahl, die bei 94°C gerade mal auf 61% hoch geht, was ich sehr verwunderlich fand, kam ich vor dem Umbau logischerweise ebenfalls auf 94°C und jetzt bin ich bei 82°C und 49% Lüfterdrehzahl. (Man möchte fast meinen, sie hätten die maximal erfassbare Temperatur auf 94°C gelegt und eigentlich würde sie noch heißer.)
Mit den 82°C bin ich mehr als zufrieden, letztlich habe ich durch den Umbau also 12 Kelvin bei absolut angemessener Lautstärke gespart. Denn zwischen 61% und 49% Lüfterdrehzahl gibt es bei den Lüftern der Karte einen großen Lautstärkeunterschied.

Kann man die Lüfterkurve eigentlich irgendwo einstellen? Im mitgelieferten Asus GPU Tweak finde ich nur die Möglichkeit, eine feste Drehzahl manuell einzustellen.

Zu erwähnen wäre vielleicht noch, dass beim FurMark-Benchmark - und nur da - seit dem Umbau zu Beginn ein leises Fiepen aus dem Gehäuse zu hören ist, das aufhört, sobald die Grafikkartenlüfter schneller drehen. Das Fiepen ist nicht wirklich laut, allerdings auf jeden Fall lauter als die 20dBA meiner Gehäuselüfter. Da es nirgendwo außer im Benchmark auftritt, ist mir das allerdings relativ egal.

Zusammenfassung:
Vorher: 94°C Nachher: 78°C bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl
Vorher: 94°C Nachher: 82°C bei automatischer Lüfterdrehzahl (20-61/49%)

Ich empfehle jedem Besitzer der Karte das Abmontieren der Hülle und allen, die schon mal einen Rechner zusammengebaut und einen CPU-Kühler inklusive Wärmeleitpaste montiert haben - denn nichts anderes ist es bei der Karte - das Tauschen der Wärmeleitpaste.
Man bekommt eine deutlich leisere und kühlere Grafikkarte und braucht dafür nur etwas neue Wärmeleitpaste und ein Mittel zum Reinigen.


----------



## donnied88 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mein Problem hat sich mittlerweile erledigt, es war tatsächlich die Revoltek. Bloß finger weg von diesem Schund.

Vom abbauen des Kühlerblechs würde  ich abraten man weiß ja nie, nacher sind die Karten tatsächlich deshalb nun reif für den Schrottplatz.
Bei mir hat allein der Austausch mit der mx 2 Paste dazu geführt, dass die Karte in Spielen kaum mehr über 80 Grad geht.

War wohl doch ein Top Kauf.

Bin jetzt nurmal gespannt wie das mit csl weiter geht, hatte da auch schon die eine oder andere schlechte Erfahrung. Wenn  die sich wirklich weigern die Karte umzutauschen wäre das ein Unding.


----------



## cheatyx (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



MadGeneral schrieb:


> Kann man die Lüfterkurve eigentlich irgendwo einstellen? Im mitgelieferten Asus GPU Tweak finde ich nur die Möglichkeit, eine feste Drehzahl manuell einzustellen.



Ja du kannst eine eigene Lüfterkurve einstlenne, glaub unten links auf erweitert oder so gehen, dann ist bie lüftergeschwindigkeit ein zahnrad


----------



## Steveline (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Würde mich echt interessieren, wie es bei jamie  weitergeht.
Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden.

Ist bei Asus die direkte Abwicklung möglich, sollte sich der Händler weigern?


----------



## jamie (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Steveline schrieb:


> Würde mich echt interessieren, wie es bei jamie  weitergeht.
> Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden.
> 
> Ist bei Asus die direkte Abwicklung möglich, sollte sich der Händler weigern?



Mach ich.

Habe den Herrn von CSL-Computer nochmal ausdrücklich auf die gesetzliche Gewährleistung in die Lage der Beweislast hingewiesen, aber der ist da gar nicht draufeingegangen. Die haben die Karte an mich zurückgeschickt und mir mitgeteilt, dass es mir freistünde, den Rechtsweg zu beschreiten.
Habe dann vor zwei Tagen den Asus-Support kontaktiert, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Verfolge den Thread nun schon eine Weile und möchte mich mal kurz zu Wort melden.

Es ist wirklich bemerkenswert wie viele Leute sich dazu animieren lassen mehrere hundert Euro in den Wind zu schießen anstatt gleich zu verfügbaren, ausgereiften Versionen zu greifen. 
Bei allem Tatendrang und Bastelwahn, der auch mich von Zeit zu Zeit überkommt fällt es mir trotzdem schwer nach zu vollziehen weshalb man sich den Ärger antun sollte. Die Zusatzkosten für Kühler und Lüfter, eventuelle Probleme mit der RMA und jederzeit die Chance auf einen Totalausfall der Karte wären es mir nicht wert. Finde es auch sehr amüsant wie hier Garantiesiegel verharmlost werden, weil irgendwer mal 2 Chat-Zeilen auf Englisch postet. Mir fehlt da auch das Verständnis so eine Fehlkonstruktion überhaupt noch anzufassen, wenn ich selbst Anpassungen machen muss damit das Teil erstmal stabil läuft dann ist das einfach solch ein gravierender Mangel, dass ich die Karte als DEFEKT bezeichnen würde.

Jamie nimm es mir mal nicht übel, aber nach deinen Modifikationen steht es dir einfach nicht mehr zu, zu behaupten der Defekt käme nicht davon. Sowas lässt sich nur behaupten wenn keine Änderungen vorgenommen würden. Mir ist schon klar, dass die meisten erstmal versuchen das Teil zum Laufen zu bekommen und die meisten Mods wie WLP tauschen harmlos sind. Dennoch sind das Eingriffe die eigentlich nicht vorgesehen nicht. Weshalb es nötig ist liegt auf der Hand, dennoch kann ich ein Produkt nicht beliebig verändern und anschließend Gewährleistung oder Garantie einfordern. Wäre die Karte unangetastet "verstorben", kein Problem aber so.

Ich würde mir nicht anmaßen zu behaupten der Fehler wäre ohne Umbau nicht eingetreten, jedoch muss du dich genau das nun fragen. Hier im Thread haben sich bereits einige User ohne umgebaute Karten gemeldet und "noch" keine Probleme bzw Temperaturen im Rahmen. Genau diese Beispiele sprechen nun mal gegen deine Aussagen. Das fehlen einer Folie ist vielleicht ein Indiz für einen Rückläufer und wenn nicht? Was bleibt dann noch ?

Dieser Thread ist wirklich Wasser auf die Mühlen eines jeden Nvidia Anhängers, vielleicht auch einer der Gründe für die vielen Hits des Threads.

Abschließend drück ich dir die Daumen dass dir mit deiner defekten Karte weiter geholfen wird. 

Ich hatte selber mal einen ähnlichen Fall, seitdem müssen meine Karten mindestens ein halbes Jahr ohne frische WLP oder andere Eingriffe stabil laufen oder sie geht direkt zurück. Gebrochene Garantiesiegel sprechen im Zweifel immer gegen dich, darum würde ich es vermeiden die so zeitig zu brechen. Allen Nachahmern drück ich die Daumen nicht dieselben Schwierigkeiten zu bekommen.

Sry falls sich jemand persönlich angegriffen fühlt. Bin nur über die Art und Weise verwundert, wie bedenkenlos umgebaut und anschließend reklamiert wird.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das Problem sehe ich vor allem darin, dass ASUS schon lange keine anständige Qualitätssicherung und Innovationen mehr liefert.
Der verbaute Kühler ist grundsätzliche immer noch der alte DirectCU (der genau so auch bei der Strix verbaut wurde..), nur umlackiert.
Die Heatpipes sind immernoch vollkommen unsinnig zusammengeführt, berühren den Chip auch nur partiell, dann auch noch per Direct-Touch mit teils dicken Rillen dazwischen.
Bei der Kühlung der Spannungswandler hat man sich auch noch nichts gescheites einfallen lassen. Stattdessen ändert man lieber das PCB-Layout, sodass Custom-Kühler hier nicht mehr passen, usw. usw.

Was sich ASUS in den letzten Jahren so zusammenschustert ist mir absolut unverständlich.
Aber die Tatsache, dass deren Produkte immer noch genügend Absatz erzeugen, muss ja irgendwo auch bedeuten, dass
A) das Marketing immer noch effektiv genug ist, um "Unwissende" anzulocken
B) andere Hersteller ebenso wenig neue Maßstäbe setzen, die das alte DCII-System mal endlich in die Bredouille schicken würden

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich mit dieser Ansicht absolut falsch liege - aber ich finde, dass ASUS mittlerweile einfach nur noch unter aller Sau ist.
Da wird genau an den Ecken gespart, die den Nutzer nachher dazu verführen, seine Karte zu modifizieren.
Zwar wird das durch irgendwelche Foren-Statements - im Sinne eines Kühlerwechsels o.Ä. - erlaubt. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass Händler und Hersteller im Ernstfall ohne zu Murren direkt ein Austauschmodell anbieten (dass dann auch reibungslos funktioniert).

Es dreht sich halt alles irgendwo im Kreis.
Und so gesehen müsste ASUS mittlerweile schon genügend Mittel haben, deutlich bessere Karten auf den Markt zu bringen.
Vermutlich warten sie damit noch bis zu genau dem Zeitpunkt, an dem auch der letzte Käufer verstanden hat, dass er hier eigentlich verarscht wird 
Ich kann nur empfehlen, von solchen Produkten Abstand zu nehmen. Dann erspart man sich auch den Ärger mit den nötigen Modifikationen sowie die irgendwann dann doch eintretende Abwicklung über den Händler.

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## jamie (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Was meinst du mit "Garantiesiegel verharmlosen"? Wenn Asus selber sagt, dass das Siegel gebrochen werden darf, um beispielsweise den Kühler zu tauschen, dann ist der Fall doch recht eindeutig. Natürlich lässt es sich nicht zu 100% ausschließen, dass die Modifikation den Defekt verursacht hat, aber das habe ich auch nie behauptet. Was mich ärgert, ist dass CSL als Verkäufer sich nicht an die von Asus gestellten Bedingungen hält. Würden sie sich die Karte ansehen und feststellen, dass ich bei dem Umbau irgendwas falsch gemacht habe und damit den Defekt provoziert habe, dann kein Problem - das ist ja auch eigentlich die übliche Vorgehensweise: Asus erlaubt Kühlerwechsel und dergleichen, überprüft aber, ob der Kunde die Karte irgendwie kaputt gemacht hat (also durch BIOS-Flash oder whatever). Aber CSL hat die Karte nicht mal an Asus weitergeleitet und war auch nicht bemüht, mir mitzuteilen, was ich denn überhaupt bitte kaputt gemacht haben soll, sondern hat mir einfach ein Fotos geschickt, auf dem das gebrochene Siegel (was laut Asus irrelevant sein sollte) und der Kratzer, den ich in die Plastikabdeckung gemacht habe, zu sehen ist. Ich habe freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass Asus die Demontage des Kühlers erlaubt und mich erkundigt, wie den der Kratzer im Plastik die Funktionalität beeinflussen sollte. Als Antwort habe ich nur eine Benachrichtigung von deren Versandabteilung bekommen, dass die Karte an mich zurückgeht und dass, wenn ich die Annahme verweigere, sie für mich kostenpflichtig eingelagert wird. CSL war also gar nicht an einer Klärung interessiert, sondern wollte mich möglichst abwimmeln; wohl weil das nicht die einzige Karte sein dürfte, die zurückgekommen ist.
Ob die Karte ein Rückläufer war oder nicht, ist ja auch unerheblich. Das war nur eine Vermutung, die ich am Rande geäußert habe. Das zentrale Problem ist die grauenvolle Kühlung, die auch bei nicht modifizierten Karten zu Defekten geführt hat. Okay, der Satz im Startpost ist vllt. unglücklich formuliert...
Außerdem habe ich nicht direkt aufgefordert, die Karte zu modden. Ich habe nur eine Möglichkeit aufgezeigt. Genauso finden sich hier Anleitungen, eine CPU zu köpfen o.ä. Jeder der solche Modifikationen durchführt, sollte sich also der möglichen Konsequenzen bewusst sein. Laut Asus sollte (wie erwähnt) die Demontage des Kühlers auch keinen Garantieverlust nach sich ziehen, die hier vorgestellten Modifikationen also unbedenklich sein. Zumal man ja auch mit dem Asus-Tweak-Tool die Temps von GPU, VRM und Speicher auslesen kann, da also reagieren könnte, wenn etwas schiefläuft.


----------



## MfDoom (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Du schriebst aber du hast an einer Schraube gefräst, dann wird dir kein Händler der Welt Garantie geben. Da kann man noch soviel in das Verhalten des Bearbeiters hineininterpretieren, völlig egal. Die Karte ist manipuliert also liegt für den Händler der Grund für den Schaden bei dir.
Das ist unzweifelhaft nachvollziehbar.
Ich denke das du da wenig Chancen hast, da müsste Asusschon sehr kulant sein.


----------



## jamie (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die eine Schraube, die seitlich an der Abdeckung saß, lies sich nicht lösen. Deshalb habe ich vorsichtig mit dem Dremel einen neuen Schlitz hineingemacht und mit einem Staubsauger die Späne direkt abgesaugt - wie soll das die Karte beeinträchtigen? Ich habe ja nicht auf dem PCB rumgeschippelt und auch kein anderes Bauteil (nichtmal den Kühler) berührt. Man würde ja auch sehen, wenn ich da irgendwo eine Kerbe reingehauen hätte.
Aber wie gesagt, hat Asus sich die Karte ja noch nichtmal angesehen, weil CSL sie direkt zurück an mich geschickt hat, ohne überhaupt zu sagen, was ich denn bitte konkret falsch gemacht haben soll.
Und vom Asus-Support habe ich noch keine Antwort.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bezogen auf meinen Post wollt ich nur nochmal klar stellen dass ich deine Haltung durchaus verstehe und das auch OK finde das du dein Wissen zur Verbesserung der Situation teilst. Ist ja jedem selbst überlassen ob er das Problem mit deiner Lösung angehen will oder die Karte einfach zurückschickt, was wegen des verlockenden Preises und Mangels Ersatz wohl schwer fällt.

Aber ich möchte trotzdem nochmal darauf zu sprechen kommen das Asus das möglicherweise toleriert wenn die/das Garantiesiegel beschädigt ist, du aber keine Möglichkeit hast direkt mit Asus in Kontakt treten zu können. Der Shop oder Verkäufer kann, will oder muss das aber nicht tolerieren, was aus verschiedensten Gründen auch nachvollziehbar ist und somit ist die Ausage/Zusage von Asus obsolet, denn nur die AGB's des Shops dürften mMn hier für dich gelten.

Ich drück dir trotzdem die Daumen, dass sich da bei dir noch was ergibt.


----------



## jamie (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich hab mich auch nicht angegriffen gefühlt. 

Asus bietet aber bei Grafikkarten eigentlich gar keinen Endkundensupport an, sondern es wird meines Wissens nach alles über den Händler abgewickelt, der die Karte in so einem Fall, wie er jetzt hier vorliegt, an Asus weiterleitet.

Und danke.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Eine Frage, was bedeutet dieses (~20K) ?


----------



## jamie (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Eine Frage, was bedeutet dieses (~20K) ?



rund 20 Kelvin


----------



## Abductee (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ist das richtig?
Kelvin ist ja was anderes als °Celsius


----------



## jamie (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ist das richtig?
> Kelvin ist ja was anderes als °Celsius



Natürlich, die Skalierung ist die gleiche. Nur der Nullpunkt ist ein anderer. Bei der Kelvin-Skala liegt der nämlich am absoluten Nullpunkt, bei der Celsius-Skala beim Gefrierpunkt von Wasser 
°C ist auch eher alltäglich, Kelvin wird hauptsächlich in Physik und Chemie verwendet und für Temperaturdifferenzen. Und eine solche gebe ich ja hier an.


----------



## ogltw (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> ... Es ist wirklich bemerkenswert wie viele Leute sich dazu animieren lassen mehrere hundert Euro in den Wind zu schießen anstatt gleich zu verfügbaren, ausgereiften Versionen zu greifen....



    Also erstmal dazu, wieso in den Wind schießen ? Zum einen sind ja nicht alle 600 Karten die CSL verkauft hat defekt (meine läuft nach wie vor mit neuem Kühler seit Wochen einwandfrei, toi toi toi) und bei vielen anderen Käufern sicher auch und viele wird es wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich interessieren das die Karte unter voller Last heißer und etwas lauter werden kann. Hauptsache selbst aktuellste Spiele laufen auf hohen Einstellungen ruckelfrei. Und ein Totalausfall kann theoretisch mit jeder Karte passieren, egal ob AMD oder nVidia und egal ob mit oder ohne einer "Modifikation". Von daher kann man schon mal nicht von "in den Wind schießen" reden 




-Shorty- schrieb:


> ... Finde es auch sehr amüsant wie hier Garantiesiegel verharmlost werden, weil irgendwer mal 2 Chat-Zeilen auf Englisch postet...



Das mit der Garantie kann man sogar auf einer Website nachlesen (siehe ht4u.net/reviews/2014/grafikkarten-hersteller_zur_thematik_garantieverlust_beim_wechseln_des_kuehlers_oder_uebertakten/index3.php ) .
 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Jamie nimm es mir mal nicht übel, aber nach deinen Modifikationen steht es dir einfach nicht mehr zu, zu behaupten der Defekt käme nicht davon. Sowas lässt sich nur behaupten wenn keine Änderungen vorgenommen würden. Mir ist schon klar, dass die meisten erstmal versuchen das Teil zum Laufen zu bekommen und die meisten Mods wie WLP tauschen harmlos sind. Dennoch sind das Eingriffe die eigentlich nicht vorgesehen nicht. Weshalb es nötig ist liegt auf der Hand, dennoch kann ich ein Produkt nicht beliebig verändern und anschließend Gewährleistung oder Garantie einfordern. Wäre die Karte unangetastet "verstorben", kein Problem aber so...



Abgesehen davon von Modifikationen zu sprechen nur wenn eine Plastikabdeckung abgenommen wird und die Karte dadurch beweisbar etliche Grade weniger hitzig ist, ist doch stark vereinfacht ausgedrückt. Wir reden ja hier nicht von Dingen wie irgendwelchem Zusammenlöten von Kontakten auf der Karte oder Anbringen von Voltmods oder einem Aufspielen eines modifizierten BIOS (gibt ja welche die auf eine R9 290 ein R9 290X Bios aufgespielt haben damit die Karte mit höheren Taktraten läuft). Sowas sind für mich garantie-auflösende Modifikationen.

Wenn man das weiterspinnt könnte man ja sagen, daß CPU's nur mit den beiliegenden Kühlern betrieben werden dürfen und die Nutzung alternativer Kühler die Garantie erlischen lässt, aber da kümmert es niemanden wenn man (selbst exotische) Kühler anbringt oder eine Wasserkühlung.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> ...Ich würde mir nicht anmaßen zu behaupten der Fehler wäre ohne Umbau nicht eingetreten, jedoch muss du dich genau das nun fragen. Hier im Thread haben sich bereits einige User ohne umgebaute Karten gemeldet und "noch" keine Probleme bzw Temperaturen im Rahmen. Genau diese Beispiele sprechen nun mal gegen deine Aussagen...



Gibt aber genauso User hier die ihre Karte "umgebaut" haben (so wie ich mit dem Morpheus) und keinerlei Probleme haben. Dies widerspricht dann der These, daß nur unangetastete Karten einwandfrei laufen  Das kann man also so und so sehen, da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz.




-Shorty- schrieb:


> ...Dieser Thread ist wirklich Wasser auf die Mühlen eines jeden Nvidia Anhängers, vielleicht auch einer der Gründe für die vielen Hits des Threads...



Geht nicht in erster Linie darum ob es eine AMD oder nVidia Karte ist, sonder darum wie man die Karte kühler und/oder leiser macht. Wäre es eine nVidia bei der mir der Lüfter unter Last zu laut wäre, würde ich diese ganz genauso umbauen.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Abschließend drück ich dir die Daumen dass dir mit deiner defekten Karte weiter geholfen wird.



dito 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sry falls sich jemand persönlich angegriffen fühlt. Bin nur über die Art und Weise verwundert, wie bedenkenlos umgebaut und anschließend reklamiert wird.



kp. habe aber auch mal meine Sicht der Dinge geschildert


----------



## animanity (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

hi
meine war ja ohne diese "modifikationen" von blackscreens hohen temps usw betroffen
habe gestern eine angeblich neue karte aus kulanz bekommen.
verpackung angeschaut siegel verschlossen usw 
ganz zufallig kannte ich diese seriennr aber schon die hat nämlich nen bekannter reklamiert ^^
hammer oder?

ach ja,  csl darauf angesprochen und die meinten dann ja schicken sie uns diese ausreichend frankiert zurück


----------



## donnied88 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Laut geltendem Eu Recht bedeuten Garantiesiegel gar nichts. Die Hersteller könnten 20 davon auf die Karten klatschen, man könnte sie alle brechen und würde trotzdem seine Garantie behalten.

Garantiesiegel haben nur außerhalb der Eu eine Relevanz.

Ich werde jedenfalls schauen das ich meine Karte los werde. Keine Lust auf CSL falls ein Garantiefall eintreten sollte. Sauladen...


----------



## cheatyx (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bei Mindfactory sind die RMA Quoten auch relativ hoch
9% 61513 - 4096MB Asus Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0
5% 4096MB Asus Radeon R9 290X ROG Matrix Platinum Aktiv PCIe 3.0


----------



## ogltw (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die hier besprochene ROG (ohne Platinum) hat aber nur 0 % RMA Quote  

4096MB Asus Radeon R9 290X ROG MATRIX-R9290X-4GD5 Aktiv PCIe 3.0


----------



## cheatyx (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



ogltw schrieb:


> Die hier besprochene ROG (ohne Platinum) hat aber nur 0 % RMA Quote
> 
> 4096MB Asus Radeon R9 290X ROG MATRIX-R9290X-4GD5 Aktiv PCIe 3.0



Die ahbe ich cniht aufgenommen, da nur 10 Stück verkauft worden sind


----------



## KempA (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bin mal gespannt was Asus zu dir sagt.
Aber normalerweise sollten die die da weiterhelfen, der Kühlerwechsel ist ja ausdrücklich erlaubt.

Dass du hier aber so gegen CSL schießt, kann ich nicht verstehen. Als Händler würd ich mich da auch erstmal querstellen und direkt auf den Hersteller verweisen.

Hat inzwischen mal jemand was von Cashback gesehen?


----------



## borchi05 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Nein leider noch kein Cashback, Zeit wirds aber! ASUS geht mir mal immernoch so richtig aufn Sack!!!


----------



## honkalarm (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



KempA schrieb:


> Dass du hier aber so gegen CSL schießt, kann ich nicht verstehen. Als Händler würd ich mich da auch erstmal querstellen und direkt auf den Hersteller verweisen.
> 
> Hat inzwischen mal jemand was von Cashback gesehen?



Naja, es fängt ja schon damit an, dass CSL offensichtlich B-Ware als Neuware verkauft hat. 

Ich hatte auch mal wegen dem Siegel angefragt und mir wurde von CSL die Auskunft gegeben, dass ich bei Siegelbruch davon ausgehen soll, keine Gewährleistung/Garantie mehr zu haben. Also hier ist schon Ärger vorprogrammiert. 

Wegen der angesägen Schraube am Kühler die Karte nichtmal bei Asus einzuschicken und dem Hersteller die Entscheidung zu überlassen, empfinde ich auch nicht gerade als professionelles Verhalten. Schließlich wurde das PCB nicht im geringsten beschädigt. Jamie hätte sich einfach einen anderen Kühler leihen können und es wäre nie aufgefallen. 

Zum Thema Cashback: Noch nix da.


----------



## animanity (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich hab meine Karte verkauft und werde nie wieder bei CSL kaufen.
Geht gar nicht reklamierte Ware als Neuware  zu verkaufen.
schicken mir ne Karte als neu die ein bekannter reklamiert hat tzzzz

cashback noch nichts von gehört

die hätten die Karte doch einfach nur weiterleiten müssen
hammer ein support


----------



## KempA (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Glaubt ihr ernsthaft dass ihr bei MF & Co nur Neuware bekommt und da nichts dabei ist, was jemand anderes schonmal reklamiert hatte?


----------



## jamie (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So, bei mir gibt's Neuigkeiten. Nachdem ich mich letzten Dienstag an den Asus-Support gewendet habe, der mich an den RMA-Service weitergeleitet hat, der sich über eine Woche nicht gemeldet hat, habe ich heute nochmal Kontakt aufgenommen.
Zunächst einmal konnte sich der Support-Mitarbeiter gar nicht vorstellen, warum CSL Stress gemacht hat, weil üblicherweise der Händler die Karte im Falle einer RMA an Asus weiterleitet - so wie ich das ja auch gesagt hatte. Naja, auf meine zweite Mail habe ich dann vom RMA-Service folgende Antwort erhalten:



Spoiler



*Sehr geehrter HerrXXX,*

*wir können Ihnen anbieten, die Karte im Rahmen einer Direktabwicklung überprüfen zu lassen. Hierbei wird die defekte Komponente zunächst von Ihnen an eine Sammelstelle im DHL-Paketzentrum in Nürnberg geschickt. Von dort aus erfolgt die Weiterleitung an das RMA-Zentrum in Tschechien. 
Bitte beachten Sie, dass es sich um eine Abwicklung auf Kulanzbasis handelt. Es besteht kein Rechtsanspruch auf Garantie (siehe Garantiebedingungen im Anhang)*
*Ob im Einzelfall eine Reparatur oder ein Austausch stattfindet, entscheidet das RMA-Zentrum. Es können vergleichbare Alternativmodelle angeboten werden, für den Fall, dass eine Reparatur nicht möglich und das Originalmodell als Ersatz nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Ein Anspruch auf Austausch gegen Neuware, bzw. das Originalmodell, Erstattung von Versandkosten, sowie Kaufpreisrückerstattung oder Zeitwertgutschrift, besteht nicht. Im Falle eines durch Fremdverschulden verursachten Defektes erhalten Sie die Ware unrepariert zurück, sofern der Schaden als irreparabel eingestuft wird. Ansonsten erhalten Sie einen Kostenvoranschlag, der nur dann berechnet wird, wenn Sie dem Reparaturversuch zustimmen und dieser erfolgreich ist.*

*Für eine weitere Bearbeitung übermitteln Sie bitte eine Rechnungskopie und füllen die nachfolgende Tabelle vollständig aus, auch wenn die Informationen bereits zum Teil im bisherigen Schriftverlauf vorhanden sein sollten*

*LIEFERADRESSE*
 *Vorname*
*Nachname*
*Straße + Hausnummer*
 
*Postleitzahl*
*Stadt*
*KONTAKT*
 *Telefon (tagsüber)*
 
*eMail*
*PRODUKTINFORMATIONEN*
 *Modellname*
*Seriennummer*
*Fehlerbeschreibung *


 




*Sollten Sie die Tabelle nicht ausfüllen können, listen Sie bitte die*
*Informationen zeilenweise untereinander auf.
Kürzen Sie diese eMail nicht, damit der Verlauf erhalten bleibt.*
 
 

*Kaufnachweis** (**Bitte Erklärung beachten, falls nicht vorhanden**)*

*Bitte senden Sie eine Kopie Ihrer Rechnung für das betreffende Produkt. Bitte vorab per PDF- oder Bilddatei (Mailanhang) schicken.*
*Beachten Sie, dass Bestell- oder Auftragsbestätigungen, sowie auf Dritte ausgestellte Rechnungen, nicht als Nachweis über den Ersterwerb (Neuwarenkauf) gelten und im Zweifelsfall eine Garantiebearbeitung seitens des RMA-Zentrums abgelehnt werden kann. *
*In diesem Zusammenhang muss außerdem darauf hingewiesen werden, dass wenn Sie mit Ihrer RMA-Anfrage keinen gültigen Kaufbeleg übermitteln, jeglicher Transport im Auftrag von ASUS auf eigene Gefahr geschieht. Im Schadensfall wäre dann eine Regulierung mit der Versicherung des frachtführenden Unternehmens nicht möglich und ASUS würde ebenfalls keine Haftung übernehmen können.
Auch hierbei gilt, dass Bestell- oder Auftragsbestätigungen, sowie auf Dritte ausgestellte Rechnungen, nicht als Nachweis über den Ersterwerb (Neuwarenkauf) gelten und im Zweifelsfall eine Schadensregulierung seitens der Transportversicherung abgelehnt werden kann. 
Sollten Sie nicht der Erstkäufer der Ware sein, bzw. sich nicht im Besitz eines gültigen Kaufbeleges befinden und dennoch die Einsendung wünschen, akzeptieren Sie automatisch den Transport auf eigenes Risiko.*

*Seriennummer* 
*Es handelt sich dabei um einen Barcode-Aufkleber mit einer zwölfstelligen Nummer, welcher neben der Seriennummer auch noch die Modellbezeichnung des Produktes trägt:*

-       *Mit den ersten beiden Stellen kann das Alter eines Produktes ermittelt werden. Bei der ersten Stelle handelt es sich um das Jahr (z.B. „1“ – „9“ für 2001 – 2009 und „A“ für 2010, „B“ für 2011, usw.), bei der zweiten Stelle um den Auslieferungsmonat, wobei die Ziffern 1 bis 9 für Januar bis September stehen und die Buchstaben A-C für Oktober bis Dezember. (z.B. „B“ für November)*


-       *Stelle drei und vier sind der Produktcode. Hier muss auf jeden Fall mindestens ein Buchstabe vorhanden sein. (z.B. „M“ oder „Z“ bei einem Motherboard und „C“ oder „X“ bei einer Grafikkarte)*


-       *Stelle fünf und Sechs sind ein Fabrikcode. Auch hier muss mindestens ein Buchstabe vorhanden sein.*


-       *Die Stellen sieben bis zwölf ergeben die laufende Produktionsnummer.*



*Bitte beachten Sie, dass eine Einsendung nur mit einer vollständigen Seriennummer auf dem Produkt möglich ist. Beschädigte oder entfernte Seriennummern führen zum Garantieverlust.*
*Wenn Sie die Seriennummer von einem Produktkarton oder der Rechnung übernehmen, stellen Sie bitte sicher, dass diese mit der Nummer auf dem Produkt übereinstimmt.*

*Lieferadresse*
*Bitte beachten Sie, dass nur Lieferadressen in Deutschland und Österreich akzeptiert werden können.*

*Kontakt*
*Damit der DHL-Versandauftrag für den Rücktransport aus Tschechien erstellt werden kann, wird ein telefonischer Kontakt für eventuelle Rückfragen benötigt. Sollten Sie persönlich tagsüber nicht erreichbar sein, nennen Sie bitte einen alternativen Ansprechpartner, sowie dessen Telefonnummer.*

*Fehlerbeschreibung*
*Bitte beschreiben Sie in Kurzform das Fehlerbild. Bedenken Sie dabei, dass Angaben wie „Defekt“ o.ä. keine eindeutigen Fehlerbeschreibungen sind, insbesondere wenn es sich nicht um einen Totalausfall handelt. Eine Reparatur ist nur dann möglich, wenn der beschriebene Fehler vom Techniker reproduzierbar ist.*


*Sie erhalten daraufhin eine RMA-Nummer mit detaillierten Hinweisen zur Einsendung, inkl. Versandadresse.*
*ACHTUNG! Bitte unbedingt auf RMA-Nummer warten. Ohne diese und ohne Kenntnis der Versandadresse, ist keine Einsendung möglich. Lieferungen, die unsere Hausadresse erreichen, müssen an den Absender zurückgeschickt werden!*


*Mit freundlichen Grüßen*


----------



## animanity (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



KempA schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr ernsthaft dass ihr bei MF & Co nur Neuware bekommt und da nichts dabei ist, was jemand anderes schonmal reklamiert hatte?



also da waren bei mir zumindest immer folien usw drauf


----------



## Abductee (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Nur gut das nicht jeder eine Folienschweißmaschine kaufen kann 
Bei einem ehemaligen Kumpel der bei einem großen Elektronikladen gearbeitet hat, war es ganz normal zurückgebrachte Ware einfach wieder neu zu folieren.


----------



## animanity (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Abductee schrieb:


> Nur gut das nicht jeder eine Folienschweißmaschine kaufen kann
> Bei einem ehemaligen Kumpel der bei einem großen Elektronikladen gearbeitet hat, war es ganz normal zurückgebrachte Ware einfach wieder neu zu folieren.



Klar aber meine Grafikkartenkühler, Backplate usw ^^

Alternate , MF und Cyberport verkaufen eigentlich B-Ware seperat 
soweit ich weiss^^

Hätten ja trotzdem die Karte weiterleiten können^^

Mit dem folieren hast du natürlich auch recht! aber die folieren ja nicht einfach anscheinend defekte geräte neu^^


----------



## Abductee (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

B-Ware ist für mich wenn die Verpackung oder Produkt (optisch) beschädigt ist.
Wenn sich alles im tadellosen Zustand befindet wird kein Händler das Produkt als B-Ware deklarieren.


----------



## KempA (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich will CSL nicht in Schutz nehmen, aber das "Bashing" hier finde ich einfach falsch, da das heutzutage völlig normal und überall gleich ist 
Sobald an einem Rückläufer Gebrauchsspuren sind, bleibt ihnen nix anderes übrig als dieses Produkt als B-Ware zu verkaufen. Wenn dies aber nicht der Fall ist, kannst du davon ausgehen dass das Teil wieder als Neuware rausgeht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hab mich heute mal ein bisschen ans Oc setzen wollen momentan bin ich bei meiner Matrix mit Morpheus bei 1150 Mhz Chip bei 1,325 Volt angelangt das reicht würde mir erstmal reichen. Ist die Spannung für den 24/7 Betrieb solang die Karte relativ kalt bleibt passabel oder sollte ich doch noch etwas runter gehen?

Wie siehts denn mit dem Speicher aus, ich hab leider absolut keine Erfahrung mit Elpida Speichern, was ich bisher lesen konnte war das der Speicher sich zwar nicht ganz so gut takten lässt wie Hynix dafür allerdings durch etwas bessere Timings gute mit guten 50 Mhz höher getakteten Hynix Speichern mithalten kann. Momentan bin ich noch bei 1350 Mhz unter Standartspannung (1,5 Volt), was darf man dem Speicher denn zumuten für 24/7 macht es denn überhaupt bei Hawaii sinn bei dem oben angegebenen Chiptakt den Speicher weiter zu übertakten?


----------



## KempA (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mit was für einem Tool hast du denn übertaktet und wie hast du es geschafft die Spannung zu erhöhen? BIOS-Flash?


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mit Asus GPU Tweak mit anderen Tools kann man bei Asus Karten keine Spannungen verändern.


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Alles bis +100mV (1,35Volt) ist noch im grünen Bereich (außer aus Öko-Sicht  ). 
So ab 1,4Volt wäre mir langsam unwohl, aber es gibt da wohl auch ein paar Typen (v.a. ebastler und Chris aus dem Laberthread), die in diesen Bereichen agieren und dazu mehr sagen können. 

Beim Speicher gilt grundsätzlich, dass man die Spannung lieber @Stock lässt. Extreme/Höhere Taktraten (>1600/6400Mhz) würde ich persönlich auch ungern einstellen, aber ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich eine Gefahr ist.


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Speicher hochtakten bringt eh nicht viel, finde bis 1500 ist ok aber dann wirds sinnfrei.

Aber mit der Spannung, 1150 Mhz Chip bei 1,325 Volt, sollten 1200 MHz auch kein Problem sein, außer bei der Wärmeentwicklung. Sollte aber auch mit weniger Spannung auf 1150 MHz gehen.


----------



## tsd560ti (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Meine schafft lustigerweise etwa das selbe: 
1020Mhz mit 1225mV
1125Mhz mit 1300mV
1150Mhu mit 1325mV.

Die ASIC ist 75%, falls ihr vergleichen möchtet.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich habe glaub ich 72% oder sowas mit weniger Spannung bei 1150 gibts schon leichte Artefakte in 3D Mark, bis 1170 scheint es wohl mit der Spannung auch zu gehen weiter habe ich noch nicht geschaut.


----------



## KempA (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Kann mir vllt jemand kurz erklären wie ich die Spanung ändern kann? Ich kann nur Core- und Speichertakt, sowie das Power-Target ändern. Hab mit Standardspannung deshalb "nur" 1100 Coretakt, da alles darüber ARtefakte gibt. GPU-Temperatur ist bei maximal 54° unter Furmark, da ist also noch ein klein wenig Luft nach oben.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also die Temperatur dürfte bei dem Matrix Kühler selbst mit den Anpassungen hier unter Furmark niemals bei 54°C liegen sicher das 100% Last an der Karte anliegen?
Mit welchem Tool versuchst du zu übertakten, mit Asus GPU Tweak 2 kannst du im "Professional Modus " alles mit Reglern oder direkten Werten einstellen.


----------



## KempA (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Dissi schrieb:


> Also die Temperatur dürfte bei dem Matrix Kühler selbst mit den Anpassungen hier unter Furmark niemals bei 54°C liegen sicher das 100% Last an der Karte anliegen?
> Mit welchem Tool versuchst du zu übertakten, mit Asus GPU Tweak 2 kannst du im "Professional Modus " alles mit Reglern oder direkten Werten einstellen.



Ich hab die Karte unter Wasser.
Dann muss ich mich heute Abend da nochmal ransetzen und das nochma versuchen. Von den Temps her hab ich ja echt noch ne Menge Luft nach oben.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mit nem Fullcover hätte ich selbst bei 1,4Volt recht wenig bedenken bei dieser Karte, aber du musst dich halt vorisichtig rantasten. 
Diesen erweiterten Modus kannst du über einen kleinen runden Button, links unten in der Ecke, alktivieren.
Als Test würde ich wenn möglich BF4 (Hoch/Ultra, 150% Scale) verwenden.


----------



## honkalarm (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass ich nach jedem Neustart das Overclocking-Setup im Asus Tool neu laden muss - obwohl - ich es mit dem "Burn-Button" ins Bios geschrieben hab?


----------



## KempA (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Mit nem Fullcover hätte ich selbst bei 1,4Volt recht wenig bedenken bei dieser Karte, aber du musst dich halt vorisichtig rantasten.
> Diesen erweiterten Modus kannst du über einen kleinen runden Button, links unten in der Ecke, alktivieren.
> Als Test würde ich wenn möglich BF4 (Hoch/Ultra, 150% Scale) verwenden.



Muss ich da nur die GPU-Voltage und das Power-Tarer erhöhen?
Da sind ja noch ne Menge anderer Voltage-Werte...


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Powertarget kannst du direkt auf 150% schrauben, GPU Voltage erhöhen wenn die Karte den Chiptakt nicht mehr mitmacht, Memory Voltage erhöhen wenn der Speicher den Takt nicht packt die anderen Spannungen würde ich so lassen.


----------



## KempA (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also irgendwie führt jede Änderung (egal welcher Art) direkt zu einem Blackscreen. Mit dem Afterburner konnte ich den Chip zumindest auf 1100 MHz übertakten.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hast du GPU Tweak eins oder zwei? Mit Version eins habe ich auch immer Blackscreens gehabt Version zwei lässt sich über die Supportseite der R9 290x Matrix auf der Asus Homepage runterladen.


----------



## KempA (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hab mir die neuste Version bei Asus geladen. Das war 2.8.3.0


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das ist allerdings Version eins wie schon gesagt gibt es eine neuere Version die wohl für die 290 / 290x optimiert wurde oder sowas schau mal hier musst nur noch dein Betriebssystem wählen, die Version die ich meine wäre dann 



> GPUTweak2 Ver1057




Die alte Version würde ich vorher deinstallieren.


----------



## KempA (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Dachte 2.x.x.x  wäre dann Version 2.
Schonmals vielen Dank! Muss ich mich morgen aml ransetzen, heut hab ich da whrs leider keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Fand ich auch sehr verwirrend bin auch nur durch Zufall darauf gestoßen.


----------



## KempA (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Muss sonst noch etwas umgestellt werden?
Mir ist aufgefallen dass, in dem Moment wo ich auf "Apply" drücke, die Voltage direkt auf 0900 springt (hatte ich auf 1350 eingestellt) und dann gibt nen Blackscreen. 

EDIT: Wie hoch kann man denn die Spanunng des VRams stellen? Die ist ja normal schon bei 1.5V


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich würde die erstmal in Ruhe lassen. Vram ist deutlich empfindlicher als GPU. 
Es gibt auch mit 1,6Volt spezifizierte Chips, aber garantieren kann ich für nichts.


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



KempA schrieb:


> Muss sonst noch etwas umgestellt werden?
> Mir ist aufgefallen dass, in dem Moment wo ich auf "Apply" drücke, die Voltage direkt auf 0900 springt (hatte ich auf 1350 eingestellt) und dann gibt nen Blackscreen.
> 
> EDIT: Wie hoch kann man denn die Spanunng des VRams stellen? Die ist ja normal schon bei 1.5V



Bin noch nicht ganz fertig mit meinen Tests das Wetter lässt tagsüber einfach kein übertakten zu allerdings bringt Vram Oc bei der 290x solang man unter 1200 Mhz Chiptakt bleibt recht wenig liegt wohl an der großen Bandbreite.


----------



## Kell-Conerem (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bitte löschen.


----------



## Kell-Conerem (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

@morpheus benutzer: habt ihr schon eine Möglichkeit gefunden die lüfter über die karte zu steuern?

Ich habe mir alle Seiten durchgelesen und beabsichtige höchstwahrscheinlich auch eine der Karten zu kaufen und meinen morpheus draufzuknallen. Jedoch möchte ich die Fans von der Karte steuern lassen.

Meine Lüfter sind alpenföhn wing boost 2


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bei ASUS ist das leider etwas fummelig, weil immer 5-Pin-Header verbaut sind. Da müsstest du dir dann einen passenden VGA-Adapter besorgen, den man allerdings nur aus den Staaten oder UK bekommt.
Hat bei mir mit zwei PWM-Lüftern auf ner DCII auch nicht hingehauen. Selbst mit angepasstem Pinout nicht...
Mit anderen Worten: spar dir die Zeit, das Geld und vorallem die Nerven und schließ die Lüfter einfach am Mainboard an. Der Morpheus braucht eh keine hohen Drehzahlen, geschweige denn eine variable Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich verstehe das nicht. 
Ich habe den Alpenföhn Y-Adapter, der beim Peter zum Zubehör gehört einfach mit meinen zwei Akasa Viper R (PWM) an den Lüfteranschluss geklemmt und keine Probleme.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hast du eine ASUS?


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Nein, ich tu nur so, seit 6 Wochen 
Ich hab gerade gesehen, dass man bei dem Stecker entweder den linken oder den rechten Pin frei lassen kann. Bei mir ist der Linke frei.


----------



## Corn696 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

In deiner Signatur sowie deinem Profil steht halt noch die HD 7950. Er muss ja nicht von Anfang an den Thread verfolgt haben.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das, was Corn sagt 

Also bei mir hat die ASUS jedenfalls nie meine beiden Noctua iPPC ansteuern können, lediglich mit vollen 12V. Hatte einen 5-Pin-Adapter von modDIY. Soweit ich weiß braucht man den auch, da das PWM-Signal in Sense und Control gesplittet wird... konnte auch mit jeglichen Pinouts nichts an meinem Problem ändern. Aber wenn's bei dir geht - gut zu wissen ^^


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also mein Adapter hat auch nur 4 Kontakte soweit ich weiß, deshalb kann ich ihn ja auch in zwei Positionen stecken.


----------



## Rasha (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wer hat zum Reinigen schonmal Isopranolalkohol (100% reiner Alk) genutzt und kann mir sagen, wie lang das zum Verfliegen braucht?

Und ob es sinnvoll wäre, dass später bei Zugluft bei diesen Temperaturen auf die GPU zu schmieren?


----------



## Abductee (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Kommt darauf an wieviel du draufkippst.
Ein dünner Film ist nach ein paar Sekunden weg.
Liegen dicke Tropfen drauf, kanns schon 2-3 Minuten dauern bis das Weg ist.

Du kannst aber ruhig mit einem Küchenpapier oder Wattestäbchen nachtupfen, dann ist es schneller weg.


----------



## Rasha (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Natürlich die ganze 50 ml Flasche 

Ich werd Wattestäbchen benutzen und das in das Zeug tunken und übern Chip schmieren...will die WLP abmachen und frische draufmachen.


----------



## xylofony (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So langsam könnte aber das Cashback endlich eintruddeln...nichtmal eine Bestätigung habe ich von Asus erhalten! Nur den Eingang des Antrags, aber erst nach meiner Anfrage, bekam ich die Antwort, dass der Antrag angenommen wurde und das Cashback dann kommt...bis heute nichts.


----------



## ogltw (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Dito, am 16.05. hatte ich den Cashback-Antrag gestellt, ist schon 6 Wochen her...

Habe meine beiden 120er Lüfter direkt mit einem Y-Adapter an einen Molex-Stromstecker vom Netzteil angeschlossen, laufen beide mit ~ 1300 rpm, höre ich nicht aus dem PC raus


----------



## ogltw (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Oh Wunder, heute ist das Cashback eingetrudelt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trashxyz (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bei mir ist jetzt auch das Cashback eingegangen. 



honkalarm schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich normal, dass ich nach jedem Neustart das Overclocking-Setup im Asus Tool neu laden muss - obwohl - ich es mit dem "Burn-Button" ins Bios geschrieben hab?



Lies mal im 3dc-Thread mit, offenbar ist das der burn-button nur 'fake'. Wäre ja auch verwunderlich (seit der 200er Serie überprüft der Treiber die Signatur des BIOS, was Modding erschwert/bisher unmöglich gemacht hat.


----------



## jamie (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So, habe heute meine Karte aus der Direkt-RMA wiederbekommen. Nur leider haben mir die Vögel aus versehen eine R9 290 DC2 statt einer Matrix R9 290X geschickt. 
Da hat wohl einer gepennt...


----------



## Corn696 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Oha das ist ärgerlich. Wahrscheinlich darfst du jetzt noch einen Monat auf die Matrix warten 
Meine Karte läuft übrigens immer noch ohne Probleme


----------



## jamie (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich hoffe nicht 
Die RMA an sich ging eigentlich auch recht flott. Hat zwei Wochen inkl. Versand gedauert.


----------



## Corn696 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das hätte Ich nicht gedacht. Ich habe sonst eigentlich nicht viel Gutes über den Asus Support gehört bzw., dass er halt so ist wie bei den anderen "normalen" Herstellern. Inno3D hat es bei mir ja nicht mal innerhalb 1 1/2 Monaten geschafft. Deshalb habe Ich ja zum Glück mein Geld vom Händler zurückerhalten.

Naja dann mal viel Glück, dass alles schnell und ohne Probleme über die Bühne geht


----------



## jamie (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Der Support war auch ganz schön lustig. Auf meine erste Mail hat der RMA-Service gar nicht erst reagiert. Als ich dann nach knapp zwei Wochen die gleiche Mail nochmal verschickt habe, habe ich erst eine Antwort erhalten. 
Die RMA an sich ging aber wie gesagt recht flott.
Asus kaufe ich mir trotzdem nicht mehr. Hatte vorher schon mal mit meinem MB Probleme und da war der Support einfach unter aller Sau.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich hab mal ne 280x von Sapphire eingeschickt, die hab ich bis heute nicht wieder, ca. 9 Monate her. 
Wenigstens hab ich nach 4 Monaten oder so mein Geld bekommen.


----------



## Thei7haba (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hallo erstmal,

Mein Päckchen war auch mit so einer durchsichtigen Folie Versiegelt! Meine hat unter last sehr schnell 94°C! Ich denke aber darüber nach, meine auf ebay zu Verkaufen und mir eine Sapphire r9 390 Nitro zu holen, ich spiele auf einem 4K Bildschirm, also sind 8gb Vram besser als 4Gb! Ich weiß nicht, ob sich der Kühlerwechsel lohnt, es würde ca 90€ kosten, also Der Morpheus, 2x Noctua lüfter und Wärmeleitpaste.  Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Naja die 94°C sind völlig normal der Kühler ist eben völlig ungeeignet für die 290 / 290x. Die Matrix wirst du bei Ebay neu für ungefähr 275€ los (wenns gut läuft) dann müsstest du nochmal gute 50€ für eine 390 drauflegen und hättest unterm Strich weniger Leistung bei mehr Vram. Mir persönlich reichen die 4 Gigabyte Vram völlig aus damit hat sich das umrüsten auf den Morpheus voll und ganz gelohnt, für 4k können sich 8 Gigabyte allerdings schon lohnen.


----------



## donnied88 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So ungeeignet ist der Kühler nicht. Mir ist noch kein Spiel untergekommen welches die Temperaturen über 85 Grad treibt nach wechsel der Wlp.


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also ich hab nachdem ich die Wärmeleitpaste gewechselt habe nochmal den Matrix Kühler drauf gehabt und hatte nach einer Minute Furmark 94°C bei 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. 
Liegt schlicht und einfach daran das der Kühler nicht mehr Wärme aufnehmen kann da zwei Heatpipes keinen Kontakt haben da bringt auch Wärmeleitpaste oder Flüssigmetall nichts. 
Mit dem Morpheus wird die Karte bei 800 RPM nach 30 min Furmark 65-68°C warm bei 28°C Zimmertemperatur denke damit kann man leben .

Das Problem gibt es übrigens weiterhin mit den neuen 390 / 390x Karten Asus hat zwar den Zwischenraum der Heatpipes verkleinern können verzichtet allerdings weiterhin auf eine Bodenplate.
Weiterhin haben die äußeren Heatpipes keinen Kontakt ich würde mir so einen Müll nicht antun wenn ich nicht vorher wüßte das ich den Kühler tausche.

Hier sieht man übrigens mal warum die Asus Kühler auf kleinen Chips nichts taugen, nebenbei ist das immer ne richtige Sauerei weil man deutlich mehr Wärmeleitpaste verschmieren muss damit diese auch in die Zwischenräume der abgeschliffenen Heatpipes kommt den ganzen Scheiß hat man dann auch auf dem PCB der Grafikkarte, solang Asus keine Bodenplate verlötet sind die Karten für mich gestorben.


----------



## Thei7haba (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich stell sie mal,auf ebay und stell den mindestpreis auf 275€, ich versuche mein Glück!


----------



## donnied88 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das der Kühler nicht optimal ist und der Morpheus besser, keine Frage. Aber eine Belastungssituation wie in Furmark wirst du in Spielen nicht finden. Asus wird wohl kaum immer wieder den gleichen Kühler verwenden wenn dieser nicht in der Lage wäre die Karte zu kühlen. Muss aber sagen dass ich auch kein Fan von der karte bin. Ich habe massive Treiberprobleme und es gibt wohl nichts was ich noch nicht probiert habe um sie zu lösen. Nochmal würde ich sie mir nicht kaufen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Treiberprobleme hat an sich nichts mit der Karte zu tun, der Kühler ist einfach Schrott punkt aus ende, jeder andere Kühler schafft es die Karte 15-20°C kühler zu halten ohne laut zu werden das Furmark keine wirkliche Spielelast wiedergespielt ist mir auch bewusst.
Asus benutzt seit es den damals den DC2 glaub bei der GTX580 gab immer das gleiche Prinzip nur waren damals die Chips eben noch größer.


----------



## donnied88 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Dissi schrieb:


> Treiberprobleme hat an sich nichts mit der Karte zu tun.




Da bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## Corn696 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Dissi schrieb:


> Also ich hab nachdem ich die Wärmeleitpaste gewechselt habe nochmal den Matrix Kühler drauf gehabt und hatte nach einer Minute Furmark 94°C bei 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit.
> Liegt schlicht und einfach daran das der Kühler nicht mehr Wärme aufnehmen kann da zwei Heatpipes keinen Kontakt haben da bringt auch Wärmeleitpaste oder Flüssigmetall nichts.



Also Ich habe lediglich die Plastikabdeckung entfernt sowie mein Lüftergitter in der Seitenwand freigemacht, da die Karte die Hitze anscheinend zur Seite rausdrückt. Meine Karte ist bis jetzt maximal auf 76°C gekommen bei um die 50% Lüftergeschwindigkeit.


----------



## jamie (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Corn696 schrieb:


> Also Ich habe lediglich die Plastikabdeckung entfernt sowie mein Lüftergitter in der Seitenwand freigemacht, da die Karte die Hitze anscheinend zur Seite rausdrückt. Meine Karte ist bis jetzt maximal auf 76°C gekommen bei um die 50% Lüftergeschwindigkeit.



Kommt halt u.a. auch drauf an, wie gut die Heatpipe-Enden bei dir sind, Irgendwo im Thread gibt's 'nen Bildvergleich Pressesamples vs. meine Karte. Das sind schon Welten. Da gab es also eine ganz schöne Streuung und dann wurde selektiert und die besten an die Presse geschickt.


----------



## Corn696 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Tja dann habe Ich wohl diesmal einfach Glück gehabt  Aber hatte ja auch genug Ärger mit der GTX 970


----------



## SFT-GSG (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Juhu ich lebe noch.

Zum Thema CSL kann ich sagen...nie wieder. Einen Monat war meine Karte Unterwegs und ich habe sie unrepariert zurückbekommen....Ebay freut sich über Nachschub.

Habe nun meinen Peter 2 auf der Karte. Temps bei Heaven wie folgt: zwischen 85 und 89°C! bei 28°C Zimmertemperatur. Der Ram schwitzt bei 74°C. Bin insgesamt ein wenig vom Peter2 enttäuscht, aber immerhin hält er so den Boost von 1GHZ.

Gebe ich der Karte 1100MHz bei 1250mV geht die Temp auf 92°C hoch. Aber immerhin ist die Lautstärke nun erträglich....

Alles im Fractal R5.


----------



## tsd560ti (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das ist ja wirklich schade, da komme selbst ich ja noch deutlich besser weg. 
Hast du den Kühler auch wirklich richtig mit der Backplate von EKL montiert? 

Folgendes wäre vielleicht auch noch hilfreich:
-Welche Lüfter auf der Karte?
-Welche Lüfter im Gehäuse?
-Idletemperaturen


----------



## KempA (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich bin wirklich jedes Mal aufs neue erstaunt wie extrem sich die WaKü bei der Karte gelohnt hat. Noch wesentlich mehr als bei der CPU. In-Game sind 60° kaum zu erreichen. Meist bin ich bei 50-55°.


----------



## Thei7haba (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die Karte kann man noch verkaufen, es lohnt sich: 284€  Asus Radeon R9 290X ROG Matrix Platinum 4GB | eBay


----------



## SFT-GSG (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Das ist ja wirklich schade, da komme selbst ich ja noch deutlich besser weg.
> Hast du den Kühler auch wirklich richtig mit der Backplate von EKL montiert?
> 
> Folgendes wäre vielleicht auch noch hilfreich:
> ...



Idle liegt bei 38°, die Temp steigt auch recht gemächlich an. Ich wollte eigentlich 2 Thermaltake 140mm Lüfter verbauen, aber anders als in der Peter2 Anleitung beschrieben, kann ich die nicht verbauen. Hab momentan 2 Noname 120mm Lüfter mit Kabelbindern drauf gebunden. Da ich ja leider kaum platz zum Netzteil habe, habe ich noch 2 Phobya G-Silent 12 Slim Edition(120mm) bestellt. Diese sind nur 15mm hoch.

Mal sehen was damit wird. 

Im Gehäuse werkeln 4 Standard Fractal 140mm Lüfter, vorne 2 und unten einer einblasend und hinten oben einen ausblasend. Ich habe halt durch die Breite der Karte einen Hitzestau. Ich werde eventuell nochmal in der Seitenwand einen 120mm Verbauen, falls es dann nicht zu laut wird.


Ich habe beim Peter allerdings nur den Kühler ohne Ramkühler verbaut. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich die Ramkühler befestigen soll ohne das ich sie nie mehr entfernen kann. Die Ram Temperatur liegt halt bei 74° und ich weis nicht ob das noch in Ordnung ist.

Auch habe ich die ASUS Backplate verwendet, also nicht das Kreuz vom Peter2.

Edit: heute scheint sie nur 1GHZ zu vertragen, wird ihr wohl zu warm. 94° GPU und 80°RAM bei 1GHZ....und ab94° geht er wieder auf 950MHz runter....ich hasse diese Fehlkonstruktion.


Update: 140mm Seitenwand Lüfter und Spannung auf 1225mV reduziert bringt die Karte auf 88°.


----------



## krissbay (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich konnte noch mit einem zusätzlichen Trick weitere 12 Grad gewinnen.
Ich habe dafür einen Kupferblech (ca. 25x30x1 mm groß) zwischen Lüfter und GPU gelegt.
ein größerer (aber nicht mehr als 1 mm, da der Druck am GPU wäre zu hoch) sollte noch bessere Ergebnisse lliefern.
Ich hatte nur eine billige Wärmeleitpaste zur Verfügung.Da wir jetzt 2 Schichten davon haben ist die Wärmeleitpaste 
besonders wichtig. Ich habe mir deswegen eine bessere bestellt.
Temperatur in Witcher 3 nach 20 min : 80 Grad   , vorher 94 und throttel.
Die Temperatur im Idle hat sich dagegen nicht geändert.


----------



## Abductee (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

mit 0,5mm: 
EK Water Blocks EK-VGA Supreme HF HD7970 Cu Adapter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## jamie (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wurde ja schon vor ein paar Wochen mal angesprochen. Hat das mal jemand versucht?


----------



## SFT-GSG (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So, habe neue Werte. Ich habe nun die Lüfter gewechselt, aufgrund des Platzproblems zum Netzteil musste ich auf Lüfter mit 15mm Bauhöhe zurückgreifen. Hab nun 2 Phobya G-Silent 12 Slim Edition 1800rpm verbaut.

Ergebnisse bei Standard 1000MHz und 1250mV: 76° GPU/66° Speicher bei 29° Zimmertemperatur.

Allerdings ist mir heute das erste mal der Peter verreckt. Die 4 halterungsschrauben des Kühlers lösen sich anscheinend sehr leicht.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das sieht doch gut aus, sogar ein wenig besser als bei mir.

Ich hatte mit der Backplate und den Standardschrauben halt komplett schlechte Temperaturen. Deshalb wundert es mich, dass es bei dir geht.


----------



## SFT-GSG (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Das sieht doch gut aus, sogar ein wenig besser als bei mir.
> 
> Ich hatte mit der Backplate und den Standardschrauben halt komplett schlechte Temperaturen. Deshalb wundert es mich, dass es bei dir geht.



Ich habe die Backplate drangelassen und die Peter Schrauben verwendet, alles Handfest angezogen. WLP war MX-4.

mit 1225mV geht 1080MHz und mit 1250mV 1120MHz, ansonsten muss ich die Spannung sehr stark erhöhen, wie viel kann man dem Chip zumuten? 1300mV?


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

1350mV stecken die wohl alle ganz gut weg.
Dein Chip hat echt Potenzial.

Hast du dann einfach die Peter Schrauben drangemacht? 
Ich werde das vielleicht auch mal probieren.


----------



## SFT-GSG (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ja, Backplate dranlassen und die Gewindeschrauben C (kurz) für die offene GPU Montage wie in der Anleitung verwenden. Alles Handfest anziehen.

potential hat der Chip nicht wirklich, bei 1325mV sind bestenfalls 1150MHz drin, selbst mit 1350mV sind keine 1200MHz stabil möglich, die Karte wird dann (1350mV) auch richtig giftig und rennt auf 89° grad.

Da muss ich sagen, am effizientesten läuft das Stück wie oben erwähnt mit 1225mV und 1080MHz.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Potenzial hat er, aber anscheinend nur nach unten 
Meiner schaff mit deinen 1225mV nur 1020Mhz, aber mit 1325mV schafft die dann auch schon die 1150Mhz stable. Wenn du Leistung haben möchtest, musst du die wohl kühlen und ausquetschen.


----------



## cheatyx (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Abductee schrieb:


> mit 0,5mm:
> EK Water Blocks EK-VGA Supreme HF HD7970 Cu Adapter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland





jamie schrieb:


> Wurde ja schon vor ein paar Wochen mal angesprochen. Hat das mal jemand versucht?



Ich wollt es machen, dann ist der Preis aber von >4€ mit Versand auf fast 8€ hoch. Wenns wieder billiger wird werde ich es wahrscheinlich holen


----------



## borchi05 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hi  

habt ihr alle schon euer Cashback erhalten? Ich habe am 6.6. beantragt, bisher noch nix. Asus geht mir mega auf den ... ^^


----------



## Corn696 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ja habe Ich am 06.07 erhalten. Antrag ist am 26.05 rausgegangen.


----------



## SFT-GSG (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

1120MHz bei 1275mV hab ich nun. Komischerweise muss ich Powerlimit auf 150% stellen, bei nur 120% taktet er scheinbar schon runter. Mehr Takt ist halt nur mit Spannungen über 1300mV drin, aber ob sich das im Watt/fps Verhältnis lohnt?


Cashback ist bei mir auch vor 2 Wochen gekommen, hatte es Anfang Juli beantragt.


----------



## cheatyx (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So ich habe mir die Kupferplatte mal bestellt, da gerade für 3,47€ inkl. Versand verfügbar war, ich habe mit PayPal Express gekauft.
Versand kostenlos mit DHL oder Hermes, versandauer ist 3-5 Tage bei Geizhals angegeben.

P.S. VibuOnline gehört zu Mindfactory

EK Water Blocks EK-VGA Supreme HF HD7970 Cu Adapter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
https://www.vibuonline.de/product_info.php?products_id=961630


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bei mir auch am 6.7, Antrag Ende Mai.
@SFT Kommt drauf an, was die Karte jetzt wirklich mit 1300mV drauf hat.


----------



## krissbay (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



cheatyx schrieb:


> So ich habe mir die Kupferplatte mal bestellt, da gerade für 3,47€ inkl. Versand verfügbar war, ich habe mit PayPal Express gekauft.
> Versand kostenlos mit DHL oder Hermes, versandauer ist 3-5 Tage bei Geizhals angegeben.
> 
> P.S. VibuOnline gehört zu Mindfactory
> ...



Ich habe auch die Platte installiert und die Karte ist super zufrieden.
Du muss nur aufpassen dass die Karte richtig mittig auf dem Chip liegt bevor du den Kühler schraubt und genug Wärmeleitpaste planen falls du wie ich den Prozess wiederholen müsstest.
Die Temperaturen sind bei mir um 12-15 Grad gesunken. Du kannst auch wenn du nicht vor hast zu overclocken Powertune auf 90 % legen (Die Karte untertaktet nicht und du sparst noch Strom).


----------



## jamie (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wie sind denn mit der Platte die Memory-Temps?`Der Speicher hat ja keinen Kühler und mit verminderter Lüfterdrehzahl könnte der wohl leicht überhitzen.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also ich habe auch diese Anleitung bei meiner Matrix angewendet und siehe da die Temp. steigen max 74 Grad ! Davor 94 Grad und es wurde gedrosselt ! 

Aufgetragen habe ich in Erbsen Größe die MX-2. Die vorherige WLP war ja ein Witz und vor allem wie lieblos diese "draufgeklatscht" wurde 

Ich kann diese Anleitung jedem Matrix Besitzer empfehlen  

LG


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Der Speicher bleibt selbst mit dem Morpheus recht kalt solang man da nicht an der Spannung bzw. dem Takt ändert, maximal habe ich 60-70°C gesehen mehr nicht.


----------



## SFT-GSG (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Bei mir auch am 6.7, Antrag Ende Mai.
> @SFT Kommt drauf an, was die Karte jetzt wirklich mit 1300mV drauf hat.



Mit 1300mV ist bei mir bei 1150MHz Schluss, bei 1350mV gehen noch 1180Mhz, allerdings rennt dann die karte bei 94° ins Temp Limit, das schafft mein peter2 nicht mehr. ;(

Aber +50mV für 30MHz mehr....da ist glaube ich der Chip ausgereizt...

Außerdem scheint er selbst bei 1300mV schon das Limit von 150% zu sprengen, jedenfalls sehe ich Takt Rückgänge auf 1025-1120MHz...bei 1275mV und 1120MHz bleibt der Takt stabil.


----------



## Grimreaper667 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



krissbay schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die Platte installiert und die Karte ist super zufrieden.
> Du muss nur aufpassen dass die Karte richtig mittig auf dem Chip liegt bevor du den Kühler schraubt und genug Wärmeleitpaste planen falls du wie ich den Prozess wiederholen müsstest.
> Die Temperaturen sind bei mir um 12-15 Grad gesunken. Du kannst auch wenn du nicht vor hast zu overclocken Powertune auf 90 % legen (Die Karte untertaktet nicht und du sparst noch Strom).



Hi krissbay, hast Du dann die WLP zuerst auf den Chip und dann auf die komplette Außenseite der Platte gemacht? Oder wie?


----------



## donnied88 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Und sie macht weiter Probleme. Auf der Karte scheint sich eine Spule gelöst zu haben die nun frei schwingt( Spekulation). Jedenfalls fabriziert die karte nun Zirpgeräusche wie die von einer Grille...


----------



## SFT-GSG (6. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hatte nun schon den zweiten Blackscreen bei Far Cry 4, Ton und Spiel liefen weiter und nach 5-6s war das Bild wieder da (ohne VRAM Tunning, liegt wohl am Spiel).


Was habt ihr eigentlich mit eurem VRAM Gemacht? Habe ihn mal testweise mit 1500MHZ laufen lassen, wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe so ist der Elpida (W2032BBBG) ja auch für 1500MHZ spezifiziert. Die RAM Temps hatten sich auch nicht verändert (ca. 75°).


ASUS ROG Matrix Radeon R9 290X und GeForce GTX 780 Ti im Test


Der dort beschriebene Elpida Speicher ist bei mir verbaut. Wenn das stimmt was im Artikel steht, ist unser VRAM bei 1250MHz und 1,5V underclockt, 1500MHz sind quasi der Normal Takt. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## spr3adlink (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Habe den Umbau mit meiner Asus R9 290X DC2T (1080Mhz) gemacht.
Statt 93 Grad bei 100% Lüfter sind nun 80-85 bei 60% Lüfter die Regel 

Nix gebencht etc, nur bei Witcher 3 drauf geschaut.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Auch schon die WLP neu gemacht? 
Du solltest aber über eine Customlüfterkurve nachdenken damit die Lüfter mehr Drehzahl bekommen. Ansonsten kokeln hinterher VRAM und Spannungswandler ein wenig an wenn du Pech hast.


----------



## spr3adlink (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

WLP ist auch ersetzt. Die Abdeckung allein machte keine Temperaturunterschied.
Die Kurve habe ich schon selber angepasst. Musste vorher immer auf 100% aufdrehen lassen, damit mir die Karte nicht Bildfehler produziert. Jetzt geht das Ganze mit weniger Drehzahl und vor allem leiser.


----------



## SFT-GSG (14. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich kann dir bei dem Standard Kühler auch empfehlen die CoreSpannung von 1,250 auf 1225 zu senken, das bringt auch noch gute 5-7°. Manche karten sind sogar noch mit 1,200mV Stabil.


----------



## Corn696 (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mit welchem Programm kann man die Spannung am besten einstellen?


----------



## tsd560ti (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ausschließlich mit Asus GPU-Tweak, weil zur Spannungsregulierung der iROG Chip von Asus verbaut wurde soweit ich weiß.

Es gibt allerdings mehrere Versionen, die du mal durchprobieren solltest. 
Bei mir läuft 2.8.2.0, also die vorletzte sehr gut. Bei anderen läuft nur die Version GPU-Tweak II, die bei mir kein Undervolting anbot.


----------



## Corn696 (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ok komme aber noch nicht ganz dahinter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja nichts eingestellt und GPU Spannung war laut Anzeige max. bei 1173. Sollte Sie nicht bei 1250 laut SFT-GSG liegen oder verwechsele Ich da jetzt was?

Edit: Ok zumindestens richtige Spannung gefunden hatte beim Screenshot noch falsche angewählt.

Ich habe den Wert jetzt dort auf 1225 eingestellt. Anzeige sagt max. war bei  1160.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Es gibt immer einen Unterschied zwischen angelegter und anliegender Spannung, vor allem bei höherer Last und höheren Spannungen.
Wenn wir Spannungen empfehlen meinen wir eigentlich immer die eingestellte, weil die anliegende auch noch bei jedem Chip varriert.


----------



## Corn696 (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ok bin jetzt bei 1200mV angelangt. Läuft alles soweit stabil 
Bei mir scheint übrigens der Burn Button zu funktionieren.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Dann benutz ihn nicht bei Undervolting-Experiementen, die auch deine Idlestates instabil machen können


----------



## Corn696 (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich habe Ihn ja auch erst genutzt nachdem Ich ein paar Tests gemacht hatte. Aber ansonsten hat die Asus doch ein Dual Bios.


----------



## SFT-GSG (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Corn696 schrieb:


> Ok bin jetzt bei 1200mV angelangt. Läuft alles soweit stabil
> Bei mir scheint übrigens der Burn Button zu funktionieren.



1200 sind sehr gut, falls der Chip stabil läuft, bedenke du änderst damit gleichzeitig die Spannung im "2D" Modus nach unten, wenn sie zu tief fällt bekommste im Desktop Probleme obwohl die Karte in 3D stabil ist. BITTE, ERST BURNEN WENN ALLES STABIL IST. 

Asus GPU tweak 1&2 hab ich runter geworfen, er merkt sich beim Burn nur die Spannung, falls überhaupt. Bei GPU Tweak 2 ist undervolting gar nicht mehr möglich, die Software ist ein Rückschritt zur Version 1.

Selbst wenn sich die Software den GPU Takt merken sollte, so steht er zwar bei Tweak drin, liegt aber tatsächlich nicht an. Kann man einfach mit GPUZ überprüfen.

Bin jetzt wieder zu Afterburner gewechselt, der merkt sich die Settings. Was soll ich sagen? läuft nun unter Standardspannung mit 1120MHz. Das ist insoweit sehr merkwürdig da ich mit ASUS Tweak 2 bei diesem GPU Takt noch 1,275mV benötigte. 

Aber wie schon oben geschrieben ist der ELPIDA RAM der größte Hammer. Der ist von Haus aus für 1500MHz spezifiziert. läuft bei mir so ohne Probleme. Habe nun meine R390x 4GB Edition.....


----------



## Corn696 (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Asus GPU tweak 1&2 hab ich runter geworfen,  er merkt sich beim Burn nur die Spannung, falls überhaupt.


 Ich habe auch nur die Spannung angepasst und die scheint so jetzt drin zu stehen.



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Aber wie schon oben geschrieben ist der ELPIDA RAM der größte Hammer. Der ist von Haus aus für 1500MHz spezifiziert. läuft bei mir so ohne Probleme. Habe nun meine R390x 4GB Edition.....


Läuft er ohne Spannungserhöhung auf 1500MHz ?


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Der Elpida ist ne Katastrophe und meiner Meinung auch deutlich minderwertiger als Hynix / Samsung bzw. weniger taktfreudig, auf allen Grafikkarten mit Elpida Ram die ich bisher in der Hand hatte war kaum Platz zum übertakten auch bei meiner 290x komm ich kaum über 1400 Mhz und selbst da gibt es teilweise Probleme.
Hier wurde schlicht und einfach am Speicher bei einem High End Modell der 290x gespart.


----------



## SFT-GSG (16. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich kann die Beschwerden wegen des Elpida Speichers nicht nachvollziehen. Die Elpida-Chips mit der Bezeichnung W2032BBBG-6A-F sind bei 1,5 Volt bis zu einem Takt von 1.500 MHz spezifiziert. Auf der Graka betreibt ASUS die Chips mit 1,5V und 1250MHz.

Zumindest bei mir kann ich ohne Spannungserhöhung 1500MHz einstellen. Also die vorgesehenen Taktung. Habe bis jetzt weder im Heaven noch im viel zitierten Witcher 3 Grafikfehler feststellen können. Der Ram läuft bei mir bei 70-80°. Wer mal Google knechtet wird feststellen, dass der Speicher bei vielen Grafikgenerationen sowohl bei Nvidia als auch AMD und auch bei verschiedenen Herstellern benutzt wird. Alle im Rahmen von 1250-1500MHz. 

Mag sein das beim Standardkühler die Temps zu hoch steigen oder das tatsächlich bei einigen minderwertiger Speicher verbaut wurde. Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Für mich wäre aber interessant welcher RAM auf den mit 1500MHz betriebenen R390(x) verbaut wird.

Einfach mal den Absatz unter dem zweiten Bild lesen.

ASUS ROG Matrix Radeon R9 290X und GeForce GTX 780 Ti im Test


----------



## Corn696 (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also Ich bekomme bei 1500Mhz teilweise Blackscreens. Ram Temp liegt normal bei um die 62°C bei 1500Mhz bei um die 64°C.


----------



## SFT-GSG (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

ok, dann hab ich wohl Glück gehabt.....und Asus hat tatsächlich Gammel RAM verbaut...


----------



## trashxyz (21. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Natürlich hat Elpida einen schlechten Ruf, aber wenn die GDDR5 Chips bis 1500 MHz spezifiziert sind, machen sie das natürlich auch. Hier bedenkt aber offenbar keiner von euch, dass auf der anderen Seite auch noch was hängt. Der Speichercontroller auf der GPU macht selbstverständlich keine beliebig hohen Taktraten mit  und gerade das SI von Hawaii ist ja auf Breite, nicht auf Takt gebaut. Daher hat man ja anscheinend bei UV im idle mit Hawaii auch oft Blackscreens. Wessen GPU also Tenenziell höhere Takte mitmacht, der hat wohl auch eher das Glück, dass der Speicher auf 1500 läuft


----------



## PennyWiser (30. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hi alle zusammen, ich würde auch gern mal was in die Runde werfen und zwar hab ich jetzt zeitlich nicht geschafft den ganzen Thread zu lesen, nur die ersten 20-25 Seiten und jetzt die letzten paar deswegen steinigt mich bitte nicht, falls einer meiner Fragen vielleicht schon explizit beantwortet wurden 
Hab auch eine Karte der CSL Aktion und würde da natürlich auch die Temps verbessern...
1. WLP wurde gewechselt und hat schon gut was gebracht. Als nächstes wäre das Lüftergehäuse... Sollte man das nun machen oder lieber nicht. Es wurde ja teilweise von Defekten berichtet, die evtl. darauf zurückzuführen sein sollen.
2. auf den letzten Seiten hab ich noch was über diese Kupferplatte gelesen: https://www.vibuonline.de/product_i...pper-Shim-7970-7950-2_961630.html#description
kann man das teil dann bedenkenlos einsetzen oder gilt es da irgendwas zu beachten? WLP müsste dann ja auch zwischen GPU und Kupferplatte sowie zwischen der Platte und dem Kühler richtig??
3. Es soll ja auch das undervolten die Temps etwas verbessern nur komm ich da irgendwie nicht wirklich klar. Weiß einfach nicht welchen Regler ich da verstellen muss um die Karte auf 1200mV zu bekommen. hab mir dann letztendlich die neuste Version vom GPU Tweak runtergeladen aber auch da weiß ich nicht welchen Wert ich verstellen muss. Hab mal nen Screenshot angehängt. Wäre super wenn mir jemand sagen kann welchen Regler ich auf was stellen muss 
Also vielen Dank schonmal im voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## KempA (30. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Du brauchst GPU Tweak II. Du benutzt noch GPU Tweak 1 (nicht von der Versionsnummer 2.8.3 täuschen lassen, ging mir am Anfang auch so )


----------



## donnied88 (30. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Lass die Plastikabdeckung besser dran. Meine Karte hat, nachdem ich die Abdeckung abgemacht habe, angefangen Zirpgeräusche zu fabrizieren unter Last. Muss natürlich nicht davon kommen, aber ausschließen kann man es nicht und zusammen mit den anderen Defekten wäre mir das Risiko zu hoch.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (30. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich habe die Plastikabdeckung gleich nach dem  1 Tag abgemacht da diese nichts bringt zu außer hohe Temperaturen.

Dies verhindert eher beim abtransportieren der warmen Luft ! Und ich kann mir nicht denken das durch das abmontieren "Zirpgeräusche" entstanden sind.


----------



## tsd560ti (30. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die GPU Voltage (Standard 1250) muss runter. Ob du jetzt mit 2.8.X oder GPU Tweak v2 die Einstellungen bekommst musst du einfach probieren. Bei mir war es ersteres.


----------



## PennyWiser (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Die GPU Voltage (Standard 1250) muss runter. Ob du jetzt mit 2.8.X oder GPU Tweak v2 die Einstellungen bekommst musst du einfach probieren. Bei mir war es ersteres.



Ok War auch mein Gedanke aber leider kann ich an dem Regler nichts einstellen und hab auch keine Option gefunden diese "Sperre" rauszubekommen


----------



## tsd560ti (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Nicht in den ganzen Einstellungen des Programmes zu den Reglern?


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



PennyWiser schrieb:


> Ok War auch mein Gedanke aber leider kann ich an dem Regler nichts einstellen und hab auch keine Option gefunden diese "Sperre" rauszubekommen



Welche Version von GPU Tweak nutzt du denn?


----------



## PennyWiser (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Dissi schrieb:


> Welche Version von GPU Tweak nutzt du denn?



Könnte ich erst heute Abend nachschauen, da ich unterwegs bin allerdings hab ich mir die Version vor ca. 3 Wochen direkt bei ASUS gezogen. Sollte also mit die aktuellste Version sein denk ich


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

In den aktuelleren Version kann man die Spannung nicht mehr unter 1,25 Volt stellen warum das so ist konnte mir Asus bisher nicht sagen.
Versuch mal ältere Version beim mir konnte ich erst stabil mit Version 2.8.2.0 undervolten (GPU Tweak 1).


----------



## PennyWiser (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Dissi schrieb:


> In den aktuelleren Version kann man die Spannung nicht mehr unter 1,25 Volt stellen warum das so ist konnte mir Asus bisher nicht sagen.
> Versuch mal ältere Version beim mir konnte ich erst stabil mit Version 2.8.2.0 undervolten (GPU Tweak 1).



Da ist auf der ASUS Seite die vorletzte Version richtig? Probier ich heute Abend gleich mal aus thx


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Auf der GPU Tweak Seite ist es die vorletzte Version, schaut man allerdings bei der 290(x) findet man auch neuere GPU Tweak II Versionen was am "neuen" allerdings besser sein soll kann ich nicht verstehen finde es einfach nur unübersichtlicher, instabil und undervolten kann man auch nicht.


----------



## PennyWiser (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ok ich probier da heute Abend mal nen bißchen rum.
btw. werd mir mal diese Kupferplatte bestellen, von der Noctua NT-H1 hab ich auch noch genug. Bin mal gespannt wieviel die Kombination mit undervolting und der Platte letztendlich bringt


----------



## SexyAlexi1309 (31. August 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich hab mich mal heute dran gesetzt und bin SEHR positiv überrascht!
Anfangs lagen die IdleTemps bei ~49*C bei 20% RPM
     ''               ''       ''    FullloadTemps bei max. 89*C bei 70-79% RPM 
 Dann hab ich alles step-by-step befolgt (ja diese Schraube hat mich beinahe zum heulen gebracht xD aber mit etwas roher Gewalt geht ja alles!)und siehe da:
IdleTemps liegen bei ~44-46*C bei 20%RPM
und die max. Temperatur beim Fullload liegt jetzt bei durchnittlichen 79*C und 40%RPM!
Das ist eine enorme Verbesserung und ich bin bestens zufrieden.
Die VRM Temps erreichen max. 76*C ,was ja noch im grünen Bereich liegt.

Vielen Dank für dieses kleine, aber feine Tutorial! 

MfG Alex :3


----------



## PennyWiser (1. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



SexyAlexi1309 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal heute dran gesetzt und bin SEHR positiv überrascht!
> Anfangs lagen die IdleTemps bei ~49*C bei 20% RPM
> ''               ''       ''    FullloadTemps bei max. 89*C bei 70-79% RPM
> Dann hab ich alles step-by-step befolgt (ja diese Schraube hat mich beinahe zum heulen gebracht xD aber mit etwas roher Gewalt geht ja alles!)und siehe da:
> ...



Haste das Gehäuse abgelassen oder am Ende wieder auf die Karte gesetzt?


----------



## SexyAlexi1309 (1. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



PennyWiser schrieb:


> Haste das Gehäuse abgelassen oder am Ende wieder auf die Karte gesetzt?



Ich hab lediglich den nackten Kühler drauf gelassen; die Temps sind ja auch soweit in Ordnung ^^ nur die eine Schraube lässt einen anfangs verzweifeln xD


----------



## PennyWiser (1. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Dissi schrieb:


> Auf der GPU Tweak Seite ist es die vorletzte Version, schaut man allerdings bei der 290(x) findet man auch neuere GPU Tweak II Versionen was am "neuen" allerdings besser sein soll kann ich nicht verstehen finde es einfach nur unübersichtlicher, instabil und undervolten kann man auch nicht.



Mit der 2.8.2 hats nun geklappt kann die SPannung verstellen. Allerdings wenn ich beispielsweise die SPannung auf 1215 stelle und dann Apply klicke springt er ganz kurz auf 1219 und dann auf 1225, dort bleibt er dann auch... Ist das so gewollt, kann man die SPannung evtl nicht weiter runtersetzen?



SexyAlexi1309 schrieb:


> Ich hab lediglich den nackten Kühler drauf gelassen; die Temps sind ja auch soweit in Ordnung ^^ nur die eine Schraube lässt einen anfangs verzweifeln xD



Ok ich werd mich hoffentlich am Wochenende mal wieder ransetzen wenn die Kupferplatte da ist.

Hatte gestern mal bißchen Temperaturen verglichen zwischen 1250 und 1225mV mit jeweils 20 Mins Battlefield 4 auf Ultra Setting auf der selben Map, Spielmodus und Spieleranzahl... Mit 1250mV kam ich auf max. 89°C und unter 1225mV kam ich auf max 85°C. Hab blöderweise nicht geschaut wie hoch die Lüfter gedreht haben aber vom Geräuschpegel her muss es ziemlich gleich gewesen sein


----------



## tsd560ti (1. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das UV geht nur in 12/6er Schritten oder so, sprich du musst 1212/1213 als nächstkleinere Stufe angeben.
Der weitere 6mV Schritt ist wohl ein Bug des Programmes.


----------



## PennyWiser (1. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Das UV geht nur in 12/6er Schritten oder so, sprich du musst 1212/1213 als nächstkleinere Stufe angeben.
> Der weitere 6mV Schritt ist wohl ein Bug des Programmes.



Top Danke hat geklappt bleibt jetzt auf 1219mV ich probier gleich nochmal nen bißchen Battlefield aus 

So gute halbe Std BF4 gezockt max. 81°C bei max 48% Lüfter (wenn ich das richtig ablese)  Denke ist nen ganz guter Wert


----------



## tsd560ti (1. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Drunter oder mehr GPU Takt geht nicht?


----------



## PennyWiser (2. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Drunter oder mehr GPU Takt geht nicht?



GPU Takt liegt bei 1020MHz
ich warte bis die Kupferplatte da ist und schau wie sich die Temperaturen verhalten und dann schau ich mal wie hoch ich den Takt stabil bekomme


----------



## SFT-GSG (2. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bin schon ein wenig neidisch auf diese Temperaturen mit Standard Kühler, welche Gehäuse nutzt ihr zwei?

@tsd560ti Mit MSI Afterburner läuft die drecks Karte nun auch mit Standard 1250mV bei 1120MHz. Die Asus Software ist Müll.


----------



## PennyWiser (2. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Bin schon ein wenig neidisch auf diese Temperaturen mit Standard Kühler, welche Gehäuse nutzt ihr zwei?



Meinste PC Gehäuse? Hab nen Bitfenix Shinobi und die Gehäuselüfter sorgen für nen vernünftigen Airflow


----------



## PennyWiser (5. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So, hab die Kupferplatte jetzt mal zwischen GPU und Kühler gesetzt und nen vorher/nachher Vergleich gemacht.

GPU Takt 1040MHz bei 1219mV. Getestet mit jeweils ner guten Stunde Battlefield 4 mit Ultra Settings:
Vorher:
Max. Temperatur: 73°C
Max. Lüfterleistung: 41%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher:
Max. Temperatur: 68°C
Max. Lüfterleistung: 38%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich echt zufrieden. Denke jetzt werd ich mal die Tage ausprobieren die Leistung etwas nach oben zu setzen.

Eine Sache verwundert mich jedoch etwas. Im Monitor steht jeweils, dass die max. taktung bei 1000MHz war, trotz dass ich auf 1040MHz erhöht habe. Muss ich irgendwie noch nen anderen Regler verstellen, damit GPU Tweak die Taktung auch übernimmt?


----------



## SFT-GSG (5. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



PennyWiser schrieb:


> Eine Sache verwundert mich jedoch etwas. Im Monitor steht jeweils, dass die max. taktung bei 1000MHz war, trotz dass ich auf 1040MHz erhöht habe. Muss ich irgendwie noch nen anderen Regler verstellen, damit GPU Tweak die Taktung auch übernimmt?



Das ist leider der Normalfall. Die Software ist *******. Du musst theoretisch bei jeden Start die Settings mit apply neu setzten, selbst wenn deine 1040MHz drin stehen, liegen sie in Wahrheit nicht an. Einzig die Spannung behält er sich komischerweise.

Bin mittlerweile auf Afterburner gewechselt, da ist das Problem aber auch. Allerdings bringt dort (meiner Meinung nach) das OC bessere Ergebnisse.


----------



## PennyWiser (6. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Das ist leider der Normalfall. Die Software ist *******. Du musst theoretisch bei jeden Start die Settings mit apply neu setzten, selbst wenn deine 1040MHz drin stehen, liegen sie in Wahrheit nicht an. Einzig die Spannung behält er sich komischerweise.
> 
> Bin mittlerweile auf Afterburner gewechselt, da ist das Problem aber auch. Allerdings bringt dort (meiner Meinung nach) das OC bessere Ergebnisse.



Ok hast recht, hab wieder apply geklickt und schon ging der Monitor höher als 1000MHz. Das ja echt doof. Afterburner hab ich auch drauf aber da ließ sich die Spannung irgendwie nicht einstellen


----------



## SFT-GSG (7. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Nein, bei Afterburner geht es nicht, Asus benutzt eine eigene Spannungsversorgung und die kennt Afterburner nicht. 


Asus GPU Tweak 1 ist einzig zum undervolten ohne Takt Änderung zu gebrauchen.  Tweak 2 ist für den Popo.


----------



## LittleBedosh (8. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wow hallo erstmal....ich wollte mir auch eine 290x matrix ksufen bei ebay für 200-250 max. Erstmal ist der preis gut?
2. Lohnt sich diese karte scheinen js recht viele unzufrieden zu sein
3. Wegen den temps würde ich auch wie mein vorredner eine kupferplatte zwischen chip und kühler tuhen damit alle heatpipes genutzt werden und zwischen heatpipes und kupfer liquid metal und zwischen kupfer und gpu mx2/4 verweden wieviel würde das die temperatur drücken ohne OC bei stadart 1000mhz takt
Die abdeckung würde ich gerne lassen wenn dann nur das led logo weg damit die warme luft von dort entweichen kann.

Danke in vorraus


----------



## LittleBedosh (8. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



LittleBedosh schrieb:


> Wow hallo erstmal....ich wollte mir auch eine 290x matrix ksufen bei ebay für 200-250 max. Erstmal ist der preis gut?
> 2. Lohnt sich diese karte scheinen js recht viele unzufrieden zu sein
> 3. Wegen den temps würde ich auch wie mein vorredner eine kupferplatte zwischen chip und kühler tuhen damit alle heatpipes genutzt werden und zwischen heatpipes und kupfer liquid metal und zwischen kupfer und gpu mx2/4 verweden wieviel würde das die temperatur drücken ohne OC bei stadart 1000mhz takt
> Die abdeckung würde ich gerne lassen wenn dann nur das led logo weg damit die warme luft von dort entweichen kann.
> ...


Ps. Bin kein dauerzocker wegen abi unso. Aber 1080p und min.60fps sollten es schon sein habe jetzt eine hd7970 die schafft zwar eig. Alles in 1080p aber nicht wirklich die 60fps. Außerdem hätte ich gerne eine amd karte (eig. Nvidia wegen shadowplay und physix) wegen der hardware unterstützden asynchrones shader was die performance ja schon steigert... Die karte soll ja 2jahre halten


----------



## LittleBedosh (8. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



LittleBedosh schrieb:


> Ps. Bin kein dauerzocker wegen abi unso. Aber 1080p und min.60fps sollten es schon sein habe jetzt eine hd7970 die schafft zwar eig. Alles in 1080p aber nicht wirklich die 60fps. Außerdem hätte ich gerne eine amd karte (eig. Nvidia wegen shadowplay und physix) wegen der hardware unterstützden asynchrones shader was die performance ja schon steigert... Die karte soll ja 2jahre halten


Oder doch lieber eine 390 Nitro?


----------



## LittleBedosh (8. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Oder doch lieber eine 390 Nitro welche aber noch teurer und noch nicht auf ebay gibt


----------



## LittleBedosh (8. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



PennyWiser schrieb:


> So, hab die Kupferplatte jetzt mal zwischen GPU und Kühler gesetzt und nen vorher/nachher Vergleich gemacht.
> 
> GPU Takt 1040MHz bei 1219mV. Getestet mit jeweils ner guten Stunde Battlefield 4 mit Ultra Settings:
> Vorher:
> ...


Kann man lüfterdrehzahl takt  usw. Nicht über den amd ccc steuern? Ps. Würdest du diese karte empehlen wenn man die selben umbauten vornimmt wie du?


----------



## PennyWiser (8. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



LittleBedosh schrieb:


> Kann man lüfterdrehzahl takt  usw. Nicht über den amd ccc steuern? Ps. Würdest du diese karte empehlen wenn man die selben umbauten vornimmt wie du?



Also ich bin derzeit sehr zufrieden mit der Karte. Nachdem man ein wenig Hand angelegt hat, passen die Temperaturen und Leistung ist auch ordentlich vorhanden.
Ob man die Lüfterkurve über CCC einstellen kann weiß ich nicht. Ich hab da die Vorgaben des GPU Tweak gelassen. Wie gesagt bin jetzt nach dem kleinen Eingriff sehr zufrieden. Klar, es gibt definitiv noch Karten die wahrscheinlich noch mehr Leistung haben und/oder über ne bessere Kühlleistung verfügen aber für mich reichts locker und ich zocke schon verhältnismäßig viel


----------



## SFT-GSG (8. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

5 Posts hintereinander....Tss Tss Tss 

die 290x ist ungefähr 50% schneller als deine 7970. ein Preis um die 200-230€ ist heute angemessen. Die Matrix im speziellen hat halt das Problem mit dem Kühler, welches aber auch stark vom jeweiligen Gehäuse abhängig ist.

Die 390 nitro ist auch eine gute Wahl, die ist aber teurer. Allerdings hast du mit der Karte dann weniger Bastelaufwand. Der Thread hier ist eigentlich eine Selbsthilfegruppe von Leuten, welche sich die damals die Karte in der CSL+Cashbackaktion für 244€(Juni 2015) gekauft haben.

Übertakten im Catalyst ist extrem ungenau und ungefähr so gesund wie blind Autofahren...es geht aber weit kommst du nicht.


----------



## LittleBedosh (8. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> 5 Posts hintereinander....Tss Tss Tss
> 
> die 290x ist ungefähr 50% schneller als deine 7970. ein Preis um die 200-230€ ist heute angemessen. Die Matrix im speziellen hat halt das Problem mit dem Kühler, welches aber auch stark vom jeweiligen Gehäuse abhängig ist.
> 
> ...


Endlich.....danke


----------



## tsd560ti (9. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hast du deine 7970 denn schon übertaktet? 
Von meiner 7950 aus war es kein (notwendiger) Riesensprung aber das Leistungspolster ist schon ganz nett. 

Kleine Anmerkungen: 

1. Ein Pentapost ist schon ein echter Rekord, aber die Moderation favorisiert Nutzer des Bearbeiten-Buttons 

2. Es gibt einen etwas älteren, allgemeinen Thead zur Matrix. Dort bist du mit deinem anliegen sicherlich besser aufgehoben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...bay-cashback-gute-karte-update-nun-284-a.html


----------



## Pyroneo (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hat schon jemand versucht 
ein dünnes Kupferblech zwischen Chip und dem Kühler zu packen? Dachte so an 0.5mm Stärke und dann natürlich die Wärmeleitpats entsprechend anzupassen. Dann sollten doch alle Heatpipes besser genutzt werden, wenn auch nicht perfekt. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Keine Ahnung ob das was bringt, aber allein die WLP auszutauschen + die Plastik Abdeckung abzumontieren sowie das Seiten Teil des Gehäuses zu öffnen brachte mir über 30 Grad. Also vorher waren es immer permanent 94 Grad und es wurde gedrosselt...


----------



## Abductee (21. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Natürlich bringt das was, wurde schon einige Male erwähnt.
Das ist ja auch das Negative an dem Kühler, die fehlende Bodenplatte. (und der fehlende RAM-Kühler)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...s-verbessern-20k-ohne-garantieverlust-48.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-20k-ohne-garantieverlust-52.html#post7679736


----------



## cheatyx (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich habe die platte drinnen und habe momentan maximal 82 Grad in FurMark!
Die neue WLP und abnehmen der Verdeckung hat auch einiges gebracht, waren glaub dann 88 Grad, bin aber nicht sicher.

Zu beachten ist, aber dass das Wetter jetzt deutlich Kühler ist


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ganz ehrlich 82°C ist doch für einen Customkühler den ganzen Aufwand nicht wert, dann doch lieber direkt in einen neuen Kühler wie den Morpheus, Peter 2, MK-26 oder Xtreme 4 investieren da hat man dann ruhe mit. 
Die Kosten werden sich auch relativ niedrig halten wenn man bedenkt das künftige Generationen mit etwas Glück wieder kompatibel sind.


----------



## cheatyx (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Im valley sind es nur 76°C, ist halt günstig mit nur 3,5€


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich habe eine interessante Beobachtung gemacht scheinbar ist der Morpheus nicht wirklich fest montiert wenn man die Asus Schrauben weiter nutzt. 
Bei der ersten Montage blieben die Temperaturen völlig im grünen, ohne Oc waren es unter Furmark im Gehäuse mit knapp 700 Rpm knappe 60°C nach 10 Minuten, Tests hatten hier knappe 56°C allerdings auch bei offenem Aufbau. Nach und nach wurde die Temperatur allerdings immer schlechter, gestern gab es einen direkten Temperaturanstieg von 38-39°C (idle) auf 63°C sobald ich Furmark angeworfen habe, die Temperatur pendelte sich erst ab knappen 85°C ein. Hat jemand schon mal das gleiche Problem gehabt?
Die Asus Schrauben habe ich weiter verwendet da ich die Backplate aufgrund des hohen Gewichts des Morpheus weiterhin montiert haben wollte. 
Ich habe mal Raijintek angeschrieben da ich die Schrauben nicht mehr gefunden habe und werde dann damit nochmal versuchen ob das Problem weiterhin besteht ob es möglich ist die Backplate dann weiter zu verwenden weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mein Alpenföhn Peter II ließ sich sogar um 5° nach rechts und nach links drehen, so lose war der mit Standardschrauben.
SFT-GSG hat seinen mit diesen Schrauben montiert und bis dato keine Probleme gemeldet


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mit den Standartschrauben sind jetzt die Schrauben welche beim Kühler enthalten waren gemeint?
Wie gesagt anfangs hatte ich auch keine Probleme, nur sind 80°C ohne das der Rechner bewegt wurde für nen Morpheus nicht normal.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mit Standardschrauben sind die von Asus ab Werk montierten gemeint. 

Ich habe aktuell die Peter2 Schrauben mit der Peter2 Mini-Backplate und damit wenig zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse, aber immerhin eine nutzbare Karte.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hab heute eine nahezu neue 290X Matrix relativ günstig bekommen.
Bei dem Anblick unter der Haube wird mir wieder klar, warum ich "eigentlich" keine ASUS mehr kaufen wollte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine RAM-Kühlung, die furchtbaren Heatpipes, ein VRM-Kühler, der die SMDs nur halb abdeckt, zwei laute FirstD Lüfter,...
Teilsweise schon arg peinlich, was man da hingerotzt hat.

Fazit: *Zeit für Morpheus!*


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Der Spawakühler ist eigentlich ganz ordentlich, unter Vollast werden die bei mir nie wärmer als ~80°C obwohl die Fans auf dem Morpheus ja recht langsam angesteuert werden. Den Rest kann man so unterschreiben die Kühlunglösung ist eine absolute Katastrophe und hat nichts mit einem High-End Modell der Serie zu tun.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Keine Ahnung, finde den ziemlich mickrig.
Und wenn der die Reihe der SMDs auch gerade mal halb abdeckt, dann darf man die Kompetenz von Asus durchaus anzweifeln 
Hab mir jetzt ein paar Alphacool 15x15er bestellt, die sollten das richten können.

*PS:* hab bisher noch kein VRM1 bzw. VRM2 in GPU-Z gesehen.
Gibts ggf. ein neueres BIOS?


----------



## tsd560ti (4. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die meisten Sensordaten gehen über den iROG-Chip. 
In Asus GPU Tweak I (2.8.2.0) kannst du dann die etwa 20(!) Sensoren auslesen.

@VRM Kühler: Wenn durch die 14Phasen Versorgung 250Watt gehen, die ansonsten durch 6 (auch nicht überhitzende) kommen kann man sich denken, warum das Kühl-'''Konzept''' von Asus aufgeht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Naja, wollte eigentlich auf sämtliche ASUS-Tools verzichten.
Kann man die wirklich nur per GPU Tweak auslesen?

@ VRM:
Ich verstehe in dem Zusammenhang allerdings nicht, warum man die Spulen dann so unsinnig in die Länge gezogen hat.
Oben in der Mitte liegt halt die ganze Fläche frei...


----------



## hema8193 (4. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das hat ja MSI auch verbockt auf der 390... Siehe meinen Beitrag Alternativkühlung MSI r390. Ein bissl basteln und schon sind es tolle Temps und vorallem die Lautstärke nicht mehr zu vergleichen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ein bischen Basteln ist gut 
Deine MSI ist im Vergleich ja Pipifax.
Bei der ASUS helfen denke ich mal auch keine anderen Lüfter mehr... da muss einfach ein ordentlicherer Kühler ran.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Um GPU Tweak kommst du wenn du die Sensoren auslesen willst bzw. übertakten möchtest nicht rum, je nach Version kann man mehr oder weniger auslesen bzw. weiter übertakten ohne Artefakte / Abstürze zu bekommen muss man einfach mal die Versionen durch testen, bei mir läuft 2.8.2.0 von GPU Tweak 1 ganz ordentlich.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So, hab mittlerweile auch mal meine kleinen Kühlerchen erhalten und die Karte heute erfolgreich umgebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie so üblich kam es allerdings wieder zu allerlei Kollisionen durch die Heatpipes, wehalb ich die gesamte linke Reihe in der Höhe stark kürzen musste.
Nach ein wenig Handarbeit hats dann aber endlich gepasst und der Morpheus samt zwei Lüftern (Thermaltake Riing) konnte montiert werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ersten Ergebnisse sehen weitestgehend positiv aus:
Nach 20 Min Heaven auf Extreme erreicht die Karte 62°C, bei knapp 900 U/min der beiden 120mm.
Mit dem neusten GPU Tweak habe ich dann noch ein paar weitere Temps auslesen können: das Board blieb bei 53°, Power und Memory bei 74°C.
Power setzt sich vermutlich aus den SpaWas zusammen. Da muss ich auch noch mal schauen, wie ich die kleinen Kühlkörper am besten befestige. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das selbstklebende Pad von Raijintek bei derartigen Unebenheiten (asymmetrische Anordung der SMDs) noch genügend Halt bietet.
Beim Speicher habe ich - bedingt durch die Lage der Heatpipes  - wie gesagt einige Änderungen vornehmen und einiges an Volumen der Kühler einbüßen müssen. Kann sein, dass die Temperatur im Schnitt daher noch "relativ" hoch ausfällt. Wäre da auch mal interessant zu erfahren, wie sich eure Karten in der Hinsicht schlagen 

Soweit bin ich jedenfalls schonmal ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.
An Paste habe ich jetzt auch nur meine "Einweg-Paste" von Thermaltight (CFIII) aufgetragen. Wenn ich noch den VRM-Kühler nachrüste, werde ich es mal mit der Kryonaut probieren. Dürfte dann noch mal etwa 2°C rausholen.
PS: nach längerem Betrieb im Idle (nur Firefox offen) kommt die Karte auf 35°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das ist ein tolles Ergebnis, sieht ordentlich aus. Bist du vom Stockkühler oder einem anderen Alternativkühler gewechselt?

Ich habe auf meiner Karte jetzt den einzigen Kühler montiert, der auf dem PCB noch überstehen kann 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Kühlkörpern könntest du in der VRM-Sektion noch ein bisschen mehr drauf tun: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wurde zu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast können wir auch mal einen Vergleichstest machen, welcher Kühler denn besser ist.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bin von Stock auf Morpheus umgestiegen 
Mit dem MK-26 hatte ich auch kurz geliebäugelt, konnte allerdings keine ordentlichen Vergleiche finden... das könnte man hier natürlich ändern, allerdings spielen dann auch wieder diverse Variablen mit rein (Lüfter, Beschaffenheit und Anordnung der Kühlkörper, unterschiedliche "Güte" der Karten,...).

Bei den Spawas muss ich wie gesagt noch mal wegen der Montage schauen.
Ich bin mir auch wegen den beiden SMDs rechts im Bild noch unsicher. Geben die überhaupt sonderlich viel Wärme ab?

PS: warum kann ich mit dem aktuellen GPU-Tweak eigentlich nicht undervolten? 
*

Edit:
*
Habe nun noch die Kühlerchen auf die SpaWas drauf bekommen. Den Höhenunterschied zur rechten Hälfte, wo die kleineren Chips liegen, habe ich mit einem streifen selbstklebendem Pad von Alphacool ausgeglichen.
Links habe ich dann die selbstklebenden, dünnen Streifen von Raijintek genommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War insgesamt etwas hakelig, da doch noch eine leichte Schräge vorhanden war.
Scheint mittlerweile aber einigermaßen fest zu sitzen.

Bei der Demontage des Morpheus ist mir auch noch aufgefallen, dass zwei der bereits abgeschliffenen Kühlerchen immernoch etwas zu hoch waren und mit der Montageschiene bzw. der niedrigsten Heatpipe kollidierten. Da musste ich dann auch noch mal eine dünne Schicht abtragen.

Inzwischen bin ich aber so gut wie fertig.
Rechts könnte man noch die paar Chips abdecken. Ich weiß allrdings nicht, wie viel Wärme die tatsächlich absondern.
So oder so müsste ich dann noch mal ein paar kleinere Kühler zurechtsägen...

* Und dann der folgende Praxistest:*
diesmal habe ich die Kryonaut genommen und den Anpressdruck etwas geringer dosiert (der Kühler war beim ersten mal gefühlt etwas zu stark angezogen).
Die Kerntemperatur ist dadurch gleich um 2°C gesunken (60°C), ebenso das Board (51°C).
VRM und Speicher blieben allerdings nahezu unverändert (73°C). Hin und wieder gab es eine Schwankung um einen Grad, die Ergebnisse fallen hier ansonsten aber gleich aus.
Ich schätze mal, dass sich da auch nicht mehr wahnsinnig viel optimieren lässt. Da würde es schon mehr Sinn machen, einfach die Backplate abzunehmen. In diesem Fall möchte ich diese aufgrund der Optik fürs Erste aber montiert lassen.

Soweit jedenfalls die aktuellen Ergebnisse 


*Edit Nr. 2:
*
Nach 2 1/2 Stunden 3DMark im Grafik-Loop liegt die Karte nun bei...
Core: 62°C
Memory: 76°C
VRM: 77°C
Board: 53°C

Das ist über die Dauer und bei der konstanten Last denke ich mal mehr als alltagstauglich


----------



## Cleriker (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Könntest du bitte mal die Lüfter auf 100% stellen und Furmark für funf Minuten laufen lassen? Ich weiß das ist heftig, aber deine Temperaturen sehen echt gut aus und ich wüsste einfach gern ob die temps proportional so bleiben. Bei den DCU2 von meinem Nachbarn (MK26 eloops) bleiben das board und Core nämlich recht kühl, während die VRM sich deutlich vom Rest abheben.


----------



## KempA (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mit welchem Tool kann man den die VRAM-Temps auslesen? Geht das mit dem OC-Tool von Asus?
Mich würde mal interessieren wie warm die bei mir werden.
Beim spielen bleibe ich meistens um 50° Kerntemperatur.


----------



## Abductee (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

GPU-Z, Afterburner oder HWinfo64.
Es muss aber nicht sein das ein Temperaturfühler überhaupt vorhanden ist, bzw. ausgeführt wurde.

GPU-Z oder HWinfo64 lassen sich ohne Installation starten.
HWiNFO, HWiNFO32/64 - Download
(portable edition und dann beim Starten "sensors only" anhaken)


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Speziell bei der Matrix kann man alles, was über die Kerntemperatur hinausgeht wie gesagt nur mit ASUS "GPU-Tweak" auslesen.
Bei meiner 290 DCII ging es auch noch mit GPU-Z, hier leider nur noch mit dem hauseignenen Tool...



Cleriker schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte mal die Lüfter auf 100%  stellen und Furmark für funf Minuten laufen lassen? Ich weiß das ist  heftig, aber deine Temperaturen sehen echt gut aus und ich wüsste  einfach gern ob die temps proportional so bleiben. Bei den DCU2 von  meinem Nachbarn (MK26 eloops) bleiben das board und Core nämlich recht  kühl, während die VRM sich deutlich vom Rest abheben.


Gerne 
Hier mal ein paar Ergebnisse nach 5, 10 und 15 Min. bei Furmark (1.14.1.4) auf 1080p und 100% Drehzahl (~1500 U/min):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin schon recht erstaunt, wie kühl die Karte unter einer derartigen Last bleibt.
Meine 290 DCII (ebenfalls mit Morpheus versehen) wäre da schon bei 5 Minuten eingeknickt. Selbst bei voller Drehzahl hält die keine 10 Minuten aus, ohne durch die hohe VRM-Temp (bei Furmark teils 20-25°C Differenz zum Kern) drosseln zu müssen. Bei der Matrix ist hier denke ich mal die Verteilung auf wesentlich mehr Phasen (wie bereits von _tsd560ti_ angemerkt) essenziell.

Bin dann auch noch mal hingegangen und habe die Drehzahl nach den 15 Minuten Aufheizen spaßeshalber mal wieder auf 5V gestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knapp vier Minuten später lag VRM schon wieder bei 90°C.
Das zeigt aber immerhin, dass die Drehzahl einen erheblichen Einfluss auf die von mir montierten Kühlkörper hat. Daraus schließe ich, dass meine Kühlerchen immerhin richtig montiert sind


----------



## tsd560ti (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wenn müsste man den Test mal mit offenem PT (+15 oder so) durchführen, damit die 1000Mhz gehalten werden, dann ist es erst mit HD7950/6970 und Co vergleichbar.


----------



## KempA (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hab auch mal 10 Minuten laufen lassen (1920x1080; 2xMSAA).
GPU war bei maximal 54° und VRam bei maximal 62°.
Ich denke das geht noch wesentlich besser, aber ich hatte mein Alltagssetup drin (sprich meine Lüfter liefen maximal auf 50%/700RPM).


----------



## Cleriker (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Danke dir, Kabelbinder. Super Werte hast du. Die DC2 von meinem Nachbarn verhält sich genau wie die von dir beschriebene. Genau diese Info wollte ich. Echt cool die Matrix.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. November 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mit dem richtigen Kühler, ja


----------



## Birbus (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Denkt ihr der normale Asus kühlkörper auf den vrms ist ausreichend oder braucht es da zwingend noch extra blöcke ? Hätte nach dem vram keine mehr für die vrms übrig


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Der normale sollte bei nicht all zu geringer Drehzahl ausreichen.
Einfach mal die Temp per GPU-Tweak im Auge behalten.


----------



## Birbus (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich dachte die vrm temp kann man nicht auslesen O.o ? Geht das mit HW monitor ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bei meiner ging es, wurde im GPU Tweak II meine ich als "Power" bezeichnet.
Keine Ahnung, ob andere Tools das auch auslesen können. GPU-Z wollte bei mir jedenfalls nicht kooperieren ^^


----------



## Birbus (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Habs mir auch mal geholt mein gpu tweak zeigt irgendwie nur die gpu temp an :/


----------



## anicx (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich hab mich jetzt endlich durch gerungen einen anderen Kühler auf meine Matrix drauf zu klatschen. Nur welcher der alternativ Kühler ist denn jetzt am besten?

Bisher liegt bei mir der Morpheus ganz vorne. 
Hab jedoch schon gesehen dass DerKabelbinder noch mehrere Kühlkörperchen dazu kaufte und diese auch noch gut bearbeiten musste.
Könnte mir bitte jemand der den Morpheus schon verbaut hat paar Tipps dazu geben, was ich alles beachten muss und was ich noch alles dazu kaufen sollte.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Der Morpheus selber reicht erstmal eigentlich aus.
Ich habe mich nur für andere, kleine Mosfet-Kühler für RAM und SpaWas entschieden, da ich die Karte anfänglich komplett in schwarz halten wollte.
Leider hats dann mit der Höhe zu den Heatpipes des Morpheus hin nicht ganz wie erwartet hingehauen, weshalb ich noch einiges abtragen musste...

Rein für sich macht man mit der Standardausrüstung des Morpheus eigentlich nichts verkehrt.
Da liegen auch genügend Kühlerchen (sowohl mit normalem als auch mit flachem Profil) und Klebepads bei, sodass man alle relevanten Bereiche abdecken kann.
Den länglichen Serienkühler ASUS' für die SpaWas (VRM) würde ich vorerst drauflassen und nur sichergehen, dass er richtig montiert ist.
Nachher sollte man sowieso erst mal die Werte per GPU-Tweak im Auge behalten.
Eine alternative Kühlung für die Spannungswandler würde ich pauschal nur dann in Erwägung ziehen, wenn "Power" (in GPU-Tweak soweit ich weiß die Bezeichnung für VRM) unter Last an den 90°C kratzt.
Meinerseits habe ich den Serien-VRM-Kühler ausgetauscht, da er per Auslieferung bereits schief auflag. Wenn man nicht viel Fummeln möchte, dann würde ich ihn einfach drauflassen.

Hier auch noch ein Beispiel-Video, wie man den Morpheus montieren kann:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR7s8qgUzlM



Birbus schrieb:


> Habs mir auch mal geholt mein gpu tweak zeigt irgendwie nur die gpu temp an :/



Welche Version nutzt du?
Hab aktuell GPU-Tweak II v1.1.4.0 drauf und kann eigentlich alle relevanten Daten auslesen.
Mit dem alten GPU-Tweak kann ich auch nur die Core-Temp sehen, das selbe gilt für HWiNFO oder HWMonitor.


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die Temps kann man soweit ich weiß auf der Matrix nur mit GPU Tweak auslesen weil Asus dafür einen speziellen Chip verbaut hat, die Spawa Temperatur wird mit "Power Temperatur" angegeben und ist selbst mit Stock Kühler + Morpheus sehr niedrig (dank der vielen Phasen).


----------



## Poocannon (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Nabend allerseits, habe auch monatelang mit meiner asus 290x matrix platinum gehadert bis ich auf diesen Thread hier getroffen bin. 
Habe mir daraufhin direkt einen Morpheus Kühler bei MF bestellen wollen, als ich auf ein interessantes Angebot von Caseking gestoßen bin.
Falls das hier noch niemand erwähnt hat und noch immer jemand Interesse daran hat sich einen Morpheus Kühler aufzuschnallen, 
würde ich eins von diesen King Kits von Caseking empfehlen : 

https://www.caseking.de/raijintek-morpheus-blacksilent-pro-pl1-edition-120mm-schwarz-zubu-045.html

2 NB Lüfter für im Prinzip 3€, das wird man wohl kaum was billigeres finden, freu mich schon wien Schnitzel ohne Kopfhörer zocken zu können. 

Eine Frage allerdings habe ich noch, tut mir leid wenn ich nicht nochmal dieses ganzen Thread durchforste, ist doch etwas arg viel, 
wart ihr in der Lage den Morpheus mit der Asus Backplate drauf zu packen ? Wenn ja, welche Schrauben habt ihr dafür benutzt ?(Asus, Rajintek, was anderes?)


----------



## Abductee (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hast du dir einen Lüfteradpater auch mitbestellt oder lötest du dir selber einen?


----------



## Poocannon (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Sieht so aus als hätte ich was wichtiges übersehen o.O, was meinst du mit Lüfteradapter, hatte geplant die Lüfter übers Mainboard laufen zu lassen <.<


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die BP würde ich speziell bei ASUS weglassen, da sie die Temperaturen erhöhen kann.
Wenn es allerdings um die Optik geht: eigentlich müsste man sie ganz normal montieren können. Der Kühler (vier Löcher in der Mitte) wird dann erwartungsgemäß mit den Schrauben von Raijintek befestigt, die BP mit den originalen Schrauben von ASUS.

*PS: *nen Adapter kann man sich im Grunde genommen selber crimpen, das stimmt. Versucht aber (von DE ausgehend) erst mal einen an so einen Mini-VGA-Stecker zu kommen... dann bist du ganz  schnell bei den Kosten eines fertigen Adapters


----------



## Abductee (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Na dann brauchst du bis auf einen eventuellen Y-Adapter nichts.
Du hättest die Lüfter mit einem Adapter auch auf der Grafikkarte anstecken können.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wobei mir da gerade einfällt, dass das Thema "Adapter" bei ASUS ja sowieso zwecklos ist.
Ich sag nur "5-Pin"


----------



## Poocannon (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wollte die Backplate hauptsächlich deshalb installieren da ich gehört habe das der Kühlblock für die Spawas von der Morpheus zu kurz für die von der Matrix sind und das das Originale Teil an der BP dran ist.

@Abductee... Puh, alles klar, hatte schon Panik bekommen, ne die Lüfter werden komplett übers Mainboard laufen, bei 900RPM sollten die sowohl leise genug als auch stark genug für die Karte sein, falls zu laut würde ich mir die noch iwie an die Lüftersteuerung von meinem Define R4 Basteln.


----------



## Abductee (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ich sag nur "5-Pin"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zweites Tachosignal?

Dann würd ich für eine saubere Lösung beinhart die Kabel von den originalen Lüftern ablöten


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Poocannon schrieb:


> Wollte die Backplate hauptsächlich deshalb installieren da ich gehört habe das der Kühlblock für die Spawas von der Morpheus zu kurz für die von der Matrix sind und das das Originale Teil an der BP dran ist.


Wüsste nicht, dass die Backplate (bei ASUS) irgendeinen technischen Vorteil bietet.
Bei mir wurde ohne diese sogar die Temperatur der Spawas entlastet.



Abductee schrieb:


> Zweites Tachosignal?
> 
> Dann würd ich für eine saubere Lösung beinhart die Kabel von den originalen Lüftern ablöten



Dann mal viel Spaß beim Ratespiel.
Soweit ich weiß ist das Pinout bzw. die Farbzuordnung bei ASUS absolut zufallsgeneriert


----------



## Poocannon (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig gelesen habe, hattest du ja andere Kühlkörper auf die Spawas drauf gemacht, da ich das eigentlich nicht machen wollte müsste ich aufgrund des nicht passenden Morpheus Blocks den Originalen Asus Spawa Kühlkörper benutzen, der ist allerdings mit Schrauben an der BP befestigt, also ohne BP auch keinen kühlblock, außer du bist der meinung der hält mit den klebepads die bei dem Kühler dabei kommen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ah, ok. Jetzt jetzt komme ich dahinter, was du meinst 

In dem Fall würde ich die BP vielleicht sogar weiterbenutzten.
Dann müsstest du immerhin keine Pads wechseln.

Theoretisch dürfte sich das in etwa die Waage halten: das tendenziell dickere WLPad von ASUS gleicht die Unebenheiten besser aus - die dünneren WLPads (Klebestreifen) von Raijintek haben hingegen die direktere Wärmeübertragung.

Mit BP hast meist etwas höhere Temperaturen (bei mir waren es bisher immer 5-8°C auf den SpaWas), dafür aber auch die stimmigere Optik.

Das wären soweit die Parameter. Musst du wissen, was dir lieber wäre


----------



## Poocannon (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Dann werde ich denke ich die BP drauf machen, das Auge frisst halt doch auch ein bisschen mit, und um das allerletzte grad gehts mir dann nun auch nicht ^^


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wenn die Optik richtig wild sein soll kann man auch einen kleinen Lüfter auf die Löcher über den SpaWas legen, sieht schon recht cool aus.

3Pin Lüfter an die Grafikkarte wird glaube ich nichts, hab ich schonmal in der Vergangenheit probiert und bis heute noch einen Tinitus von den ungedrosselten Scythe Kamikaze 1900rpm Kreissägen. 
Dafür klappt das bei mir mit dem VGA Adapter prima. Wenn ich den vorderen Pin frei lasse bleiben die Lüfter aus (auch passiv ist der MK26 nicht schlecht  ) und lasse ich den hinteren frei ist alles normal regelbar.


----------



## Poocannon (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So, Morpheus installiert, leider etwas enttäuscht von den Temps.
Karte hat noch die Backplate, habe den Kühler mit den mitgelieferten Schrauben vom morpheus fest gemacht.
Im Valley Bench kriecht die Temperatur nach ner halben stunde so auf 80°C hoch, bei 20°C Raumtemperatur.
Vermute allerdings das die NB Blacksilent Pro bei 900RPM doch etwas schwach auf der Brust sind um die Karte effektiv runterzukühlen.
Zugegebenermaßen ist mein R4 mit den 2 Original Lüftern vorne und einem ELoop @1000RPM hinten auch nicht gerade ein Airflow wunder.
Hab mir grad mal noch nen zusätzlichen Eloop bestellt, werde die beiden dann für die GPU nutzen und die Blacksilent Pro als exhaust fans nutzen.
Hoffe das die Temps dadurch besser werden, wenn nicht reichts so immernoch dicke, werde mitte des Jahres vermutlich sowieso ne 14nm Karte holen, wenn sie denn dann raus kommen. Als übergangslösung sehr angenehm.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hm, 80°C sind für einen Morpheus wirklich sehr hoch, vor allem bei Valley.
Nach 20 Min Heaven Extreme mit zwei Thermaltake Riing auf 900 U/min liegt meine bei gerade mal 62°C. Die BlackSilentPro müssten das theoretisch auch leisten können...

Sicher das du die Folie vorher abgezogen hast, der Sockel richtig aufliegt und auch ausreichend WLP (welche eigentlich?) drunter ist? ^^

Würde auch mal probeweise das Seitenteil abnehmen. Dann siehst du, ob es an der Gehäusebelüftung liegt.


----------



## hema8193 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Was beim Morpheus nicht zu verachten sein sollte sind die spawa Temps. Die Gpu Temp ist recht ordentlich eigentlich, doch damals bei meiner R9 290x habe ich extrem hohe Spawa Temps gehabt mit der Kühllösung. Bis ich dann Lüfter hinten auf die Karte habe blasen lasen, waren die immer so bei 90c. So bin ich dann auf Wakü gewechselt damals und erst dann war sorgloses Spielen wirklich möglich für mich.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Nicht unwichtiger Einwurf - das hat unmittelbar aber erstmal nichts mit einer schlechten Core-Temp zu tun... und dürfte speziell bei der Matrix auch weniger das Problem sein, weil man hier relativ viele Phasen hat.


----------



## Poocannon (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hmmm... hatte mir fast schon sowas gedacht. WLP ist MX-4, Folie ist natürlich abgezogen  und würde davon ausgehen das der Kühler richtig sitzt.
Allerdings musste ich die Federschrauben vom Morpheus etwas vorspannen um sie ansetzen zu können, dadurch hab ich den Druck vlt. nicht gleichmäßig verteilt, habe die schrauben jedoch so gut wie möglich versucht über Kreuz anzuziehen. 
Fester würde ich sie auch ungern anziehen da ich mir schon sorgen mach das ich den Chip beschädige.
Bench war übrigens Heaven, nicht Valley(ups).
Nach einem Benchmark run hatte ich ne max Temp von 75° Core, 75° Memory und 75° Power, alles bei ~11°C Raumtemperatur und geschlossenem Gehäuse. Idle Temp mit geschlossenem Gehäuse ist 37°C.
Bei offenem Gehäuse hatte ich nach einem Benchrun, 67°C Core, 72°C Memory und 72°C Power, diesmal bei 12-13°C Raumtemperatur. Idle Temps offen liegen bei 33°C
Finde halt auch die Memory, Power Temps recht hoch und hatte von daher direkt auf die Lüfter geschlossen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Vielleicht einfach nochmal abnehmen, WLP erneuern und wieder festschrauben.
Bei mir hatte sich der Kühler auch schonmal leicht verkeilt, sodass er auf der einen Seite weniger Kontakt hatte.
Ansonsten wie gesagt auch mal ohne Seitenteil benchen. Klingt für mich eigentlich nicht nach einem Belüftungsproblem, aber man kanns ja trotzdem mal versuchen


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Weiter anziehen würde ich die Schrauben auf keine Fall!
Es ist durchaus möglich das der Kühler etwas verkantet ist nicht ganz  aufliegt, ich würde daher einfach nochmal demontieren und auf dem Chip / Kühlerbodenplatte schauen ob Kontakt vorhanden war (sieht man an Durckstellen in der WLP). 
Ansonsten kann es auch sein das die Black Silent Pro einfach zu wenig Druck im niedrigen Drehbereicht erzeugen, was hast du den für Eloops in deinem Gehäuse verbaut? Ich nutze selbst Eloops auf meiner 290x und bin mit den Tems bei knappen 1,175 Volt eigentlich sehr zufrieden, die Eloops regle ich auf 900 RPM runter.


----------



## Poocannon (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach nochmal abnehmen, WLP erneuern und wieder festschrauben.
> Bei mir hatte sich der Kühler auch schonmal leicht verkeilt, sodass er auf der einen Seite weniger Kontakt hatte.
> Ansonsten wie gesagt auch mal ohne Seitenteil benchen. Klingt für mich eigentlich nicht nach einem Belüftungsproblem, aber man kanns ja trotzdem mal versuchen



Habe meinen obigen Post mit Temps von nem Bench mit offenem Gehäuse editiert.



Dissi schrieb:


> Weiter anziehen würde ich die Schrauben auf keine Fall!
> Es ist durchaus möglich das der Kühler etwas verkantet ist nicht ganz  aufliegt, ich würde daher einfach nochmal demontieren und auf dem Chip / Kühlerbodenplatte schauen ob Kontakt vorhanden war (sieht man an Durckstellen in der WLP).
> Ansonsten kann es auch sein das die Black Silent Pro einfach zu wenig Druck im niedrigen Drehbereicht erzeugen, was hast du den für Eloops in deinem Gehäuse verbaut? Ich nutze selbst Eloops auf meiner 290x und bin mit den Tems bei knappen 1,175 Volt eigentlich sehr zufrieden, die Eloops regle ich auf 900 RPM runter.



Der eine Eloop den ich als Exhaust auf meinem H80i hab ist nen B12-PS, 400-1500rpm PWM. Spannung ist bei mir noch bei 1250mV.
Werde dann jetzt mal meine Karte nochmal ausbauen und auf Druckspuren kontrollieren.


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die Spannung kannst du auch mal anpassen für die 1000 Mhz auf dem Chip werden bei keiner Karte 1,25 Volt gebraucht ich kann bei 1,175 Volt sogar noch ein wenig übertakten ohne das ich Artefakte bekomme.


----------



## Poocannon (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Dissi schrieb:


> Die Spannung kannst du auch mal anpassen für die 1000 Mhz auf dem Chip werden bei keiner Karte 1,25 Volt gebraucht ich kann bei 1,175 Volt sogar noch ein wenig übertakten ohne das ich Artefakte bekomme.



Wie haste denn die Spannung runter bekommen, kann die bei mir weder im GPU Tweak 2 noch in MSI Afterburner unter 1250mv bringen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Versuch mal die GPU Tweak (1) Version 2.8.2 aus.


----------



## Poocannon (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Dissi schrieb:


> Versuch mal die GPU Tweak (1) Version 2.8.2 aus.



Nirgendwo zu finden auf der Asus Seite, da gibts nurnoch GPU Tweak 2


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hier kannste die Version runterladen .


----------



## Poocannon (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

10 Sekunden zu spät, habs gerade selber gefunden


----------



## Poocannon (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Meh, meine bekommt Artefakte ab 1215mV :< Hab sie jetzt mal bei 1225 gelassen. Viel gebracht hats natürlich nicht. 
Hab den Kühler auch nochmal neu drauf gemacht, neue wlp etc. Leider kaum bis keine Verbesserung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Kannst dir ja verschiedene Profile anlegen, zumindest geht das bei der II.

Die Spannung würde ich für den alltäglichen Gebrauch so niedrig wie möglich stellen, dann sparst du auch noch mal ein paar Grade ein.

Und beim Gehäuse kannst du probeweise ja mal einen Lüfter auf die Unterseite setzen, damit die GPU direkte Frischluft bekommt.


----------



## tsd560ti (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich würde den Kühler auf jeden Fall neu montieren. 
Einfach mal ein bisschen rumprobieren: mit/ ohne Asusbackplate, viel oder wenig Anpressdruck.
Bei der Demontage kannst du auch direkt mal ein Bild der Auflageflächen machen, dann kann man sehen ob die WLP noch glatt verteilt ist oder in eine Ecke gedrückt wurde. Auf meinem Chip hatte sie sich auch schon zu Pulver eingebrannt - Peter II FTW  

Beim Undervolten wird die Spannung vom Speichercontroller mit runtergesetzt, daher kommen dann Artefakte auf dem Desktop obwohl deine GPU noch könnte (z.B. 1225mV@1000/1250Mhz niedrigste ohne Artefakte; 1225mV@1050/1250Mhz läuft trotzdem). Im Spielebetrieb ist es meist eher andersrum, also die  GPU kann nicht mehr. 

Wenn der Morpheus erstmal richtig läuft brauchst du auch kein Undervolting mehr, dann gehts direkt auf 1300-1350mV und 1100Mhz+


----------



## Poocannon (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So, hab den Kühler nun zum dritten mal neu eingebaut. Temps sehen nach nicht mal ner halben stunde mit geschlossenem Gehäuse im Heaven so aus : Core 78°, Power 92°, Memory 92°. Raumtemperatur 17-18°.
Weniger Druck wird vermutlich nichts bringen da ich vorher die Schrauben vom Asus Kühler genommen habe und ich den Kühler auf dem Chip rumwackeln konnte und hatte dabei noch schlechtere temps, habe dann stattdessen die Morpheus Schrauben genommen.
Die Backplate ab machen ist auch nicht wirklich eine alternative weil ich dann keine Kühlkörper mehr auf den spawas hab. Hab nu auch keine WLP mehr.
Wüsste echt nicht was ich beim Einbau noch anders machen könnte als die Schrauben über Kreuz anzuziehen.


----------



## Abductee (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die Matrix-Backplate von Asus hat doch keine WLP darunter, da werden die Spannungswandler doch nicht mitgekühlt.
Oder hast du Pads druntergelegt?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Es geht glaube ich um die Befestigung per Schrauben.

Alternativ könnte man Kabelbinder oder ein selbstklebendes WLPad nehmen. So lange RAM und VRM nicht Richtung 100°C tendieren, dürfte es aber auch so hinhauen.

Und beim Gehäuse würde ich wie gesagt auch mal schauen, ob sich da nicht noch was machen lässt.

PS:
In der Menge an WLP kann man ja ein Bad nehmen


----------



## Poocannon (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Es geht glaube ich um die Befestigung per Schrauben.
> 
> Alternativ könnte man Kabelbinder oder ein selbstklebendes WLPad nehmen. So lange RAM und VRM nicht Richtung 100°C tendieren, dürfte es aber auch so hinhauen.
> 
> Und beim Gehäuse würde ich wie gesagt auch mal schauen, ob sich da nicht noch was machen lässt.



Richtig, der Kühlkörper auf den VRMs ist ja an der backplate fest.
Hab dann grad nochmal den Thread durchforstet, und was ich so sehe sind deine Temps was RAM und VRM angeht erheblich besser als meine gewesen.
Was mich zu dem schluss bringt das es nicht an der Anbringung des Kühlers liegt, sondern an den Lüftern an und um die Graka.
Da die Temps auch nach jedem mal neu anbauen ziemlich gleich sind, würde ich einfach behaupten das es nicht an nem Montagefehler liegt.
Vlt. sind die Blacksilent bei 900rpm einfach an einem Punkt wo sie stark abfallen. 
Mein eloop erzeugt durch den h80i und dem Corsair lüfter der ausgeschaltet da rumhängt gefühlt mehr luftdruck als einer von den blacksilent pro direkt zwischen morpheus und karte.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die BlackSilentPro dürften mit 900 U/min normalerweise dicke ausreichen. Ich lege bei meinen 120ern auch gerne mal nur 750 U/min an, bei denen die Karte immernoch angenehm kühl bleibt.
Die VRM/RAM Temps darf man so auch nicht vergleichen, da ich ja andere Kühler verwendet habe. Die sind im Vergleich zu denen von Raijintek bzw. dem Serien-VRM-Kühler auch etwas dicker...

Wie dem auch sei, ich würde an deiner Stelle z.B. mal einen Lüfter unten im Case einbauen. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie deine Gehäusebelüftung derzeit aussieht. Ein Foto des ganzen Aufbaus wäre z.B. hilfreich


----------



## Poocannon (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bei deinem ersten Versuch hattest du aber auch den VRM kühler von asus drauf und warst bei 74° Power, ich hatte jetzt nach 20minuten 90°+.
Hab gerade auch mal einen von den h80i Lüftern den ich noch über hatte einfach unten ins Gehäuse gelegt und übers Mainboard volles Programm laufen lassen(MEINE OHREN ARRRG).
Mem und Power waren dann so bei 85-87°. Innen nicht super ordentlich aber auch kein großes Kabelwirrwarr das den Airflow stören sollte.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hmm, ich kanns mir immer noch nicht ganz erklären.
Zumal ich ja auch mit Standardsettings, also ohne UV, getestet habe.
Vielleicht is deine Karte ja einfach ne Krücke... fernabdessen kann es natürlich auch Schwankungen bei den Sensoren geben, die eben bei jedem Sample variieren und allgemein nicht besonders präzise sind.

PS: beim Drüberlesen fällt mir auch gerade wieder auf, dass die Differenz bei meinem "alternativen" VRM-Kühler ja gar nicht so gravierend war 
Ich bin heute wohl auch nicht mehr so richtig ansprechbar...


----------



## Cleriker (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Poocannon,
warum hast du deine GPU mit derart viel WLP gebadet und war seitens Asus auch um den Chip herum alles so zugekleistert?

@all,
Sieht das bei euch auch so aus?


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Viel zu viel Wärmeleitpaste! Der Kühler muss so fest auf dem PCB sitzen, das er nicht mehr wackelt! Das PCB darf sich nicht verbiegen !

Mit dem Moprheus bekommst du Temperaturen um die 60 °C, alles was darüber ist, ist auf eine falsche Montage zurückzuführen.

Wärmeleitpaste dient nur dazu, um die kleinen Unebenheiten zwischen GPU DIE und Kühlkörper auszufüllen, bedeutet, die Wärmeleitpaste sollte möglichst DÜNN aufgetragen werden! Sei froh, das deine WLP nicht leitend war, ansonsten hättest die Graka in die Tonne kloppen können.


----------



## Poocannon (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Viel zu viel Wärmeleitpaste! Der Kühler muss so fest auf dem PCB sitzen, das er nicht mehr wackelt! Das PCB darf sich nicht verbiegen !
> 
> Mit dem Moprheus bekommst du Temperaturen um die 60 °C, alles was darüber ist, ist auf eine falsche Montage zurückzuführen.
> 
> Wärmeleitpaste dient nur dazu, um die kleinen Unebenheiten zwischen GPU DIE und Kühlkörper auszufüllen, bedeutet, die Wärmeleitpaste sollte möglichst DÜNN aufgetragen werden! Sei froh, das deine WLP nicht leitend war, ansonsten hättest die Graka in die Tonne kloppen können.



Kühler wackelt nicht, pcb ist nicht verbogen oder sonstiges. Solange die wärmeleitpaste vom Kühler verdrängt werden kann ist dieses " zu viel Wärmeleitpaste" ziemlich sinnlos.
Deine "falsche Montage" theorie erklärt aber immernoch nicht die grottigen Power und Memory temps die ich dazu habe.
Und mir ist durchaus bewusst wie WLP funktioniert und mir ist auch durchaus bewusst das MX-4 nicht leitend ist.
Also nein, ich bin nicht völlig ahnungslos.


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wenn du meinst... Meine 290 hatte damals weitaus bessere temperaturen. Viel Glück weiterhin...


----------



## Poocannon (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst... Meine 290 hatte damals weitaus bessere temperaturen. Viel Glück weiterhin...



Das mag ja sein, aber erklär mir sonst mal bitte meine grottigen Memory und Power Temps, die kannste nicht mit falscher Montage oder zu viel WLP wegerklären.
Da bleiben nurnoch die Lüfter übrig. Zumal die Memory Power Temps mehr als 10° höher sind als mein Core, ähnlich wie es bei vielen anderen hier im Thread war(eher noch schlechter), das lässt sich nurnoch durch schlechtere Lüfter erklären.


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wie hoch sind die vrm temps unter last?


----------



## Poocannon (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wie hoch sind die vrm temps unter last?



Nach ner halben stunde Valley über 90°C, gestern waren sie bei 92°C.


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ist beim morpheus normal.


----------



## Poocannon (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ist beim morpheus normal.



Warum waren sie dann bei Der Kabelbinder und anderen deutlich niedriger ?


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bei meiner 290 mit oc lagen die vrmtemps bei über 90 grad. Karte war im ref layout. Vielleicht haben die anderen eine andere Karte. Über die temperaturen brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen, nur den Kühler richtig montieren.


----------



## Poocannon (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Bei meiner 290 mit oc lagen die vrmtemps bei über 90 grad. Karte war im ref layout. Vielleicht haben die anderen eine andere Karte. Über die temperaturen brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen, nur den Kühler richtig montieren.



Die anderen hatten so wie ich die Matrix Platinum die mehr VRM phasen hat als die Referenz layout karten, wodurch die VRM temps deutlich besser sind.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Nach wie vor:
ich würde einen Auslesefehler bzw. eine prinzipiell fehlende Präzision der Sensoren in den Raum stellen. Wir "streiten" uns hier im Grunde genommen um Werte, die von der Karte nur grob geschätzt werden und in keiner  verlässlichen Relation zur Wirklichkeit stehen.

Außerdem fanden meine Tests bei offenem Gehäuse @ 1080p, bei nur einem angeschlossenen Monitor statt. Solche Feinheiten (inkl. Settings des Benchmarks oder den Treibern) sollte man auch noch berücksichtigen.

An den Lüftern dürfte es eigentlich nicht liegen, die gehören gewiss schon zur oberen Liga!


----------



## Poocannon (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Naja, wir werden es ja am Dienstag sehen, und selbst wenns mit den eloops nicht besser ist, hab ich keine lust mehr daran rumzubasteln.
5 mal ab und wieder dran ist genug, jedesmal das selbe ergebnis, egal ob ich die wlp dünn aufgestrichen hab oder einfach mit der kreuz/plus methode drauf gemacht habe.
Absolut keine Veränderung, ich kann mir beim besten willen einfach nicht mehr vorstellen das es ein Montagefehler ist.
Das einzige Problem das ich dadurch jetzt habe, ich werde nie wieder einen normalen Kühler auf ne Graka machen können ;D
Heißt wohl wenn die neue Generation von Karten kommt das ich mein System unter Wasser stellen werde.


----------



## Abductee (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Fall es noch nicht puplik ist:
Grafikkarten von Asus: Mehr Anpressdruck fÃ¼r niedrigere Temperaturen - ComputerBase


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So so,
das riecht doch verdächtig nach "Direct CU IV"


----------



## Poocannon (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Sooo, Eloops mit je 800RPM aufgeschnallt, H80i gegen Be Quiet! Shadow Rock 2 getauscht und statt dem einen eloop als exhaust die beiden blacksilent pro als exhaust. Temps nach ner halben stunde Heaven : Core 61°C Memory 73°C Power 70°C.
Man könnte jetzt vermuten die Blacksilents als exhaust, oder der ShadowRock 2 machen den unterschied, allerdings würde ich stark vermuten das es eher an den Eloops liegt. Gefühlt bewegen die selbst bei der Drehzahl so viel mehr Luft als die Blacksilents wenn man mal die Finger drüber hält.
Wie dem auch sei, jetzt wird erstmal overclocked <3


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Naja die Eloops haben ja auch laut Datenplatt mehr Druck und eignen sich deutlich besser als die BlackSilentPro für Radiatoren und Kühlkörper, viel besser wären natürlich noch zwei von den Venturi gewesen die haben einen großen Regelbereich und sehr viel Luftdruck allerdings auch sehr teuer.


----------



## flyyy (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Was ist denn der Unterschied zur R9 290 DC2 von ASUS (abgesehen, dass sie keine X ist)? Lohnt sich da das Prozedere vllt auch?

ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05F0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Naja einen Unterschied gibt es keinen der Kühler ungefähr genauso ******* wie der der Matrix... Nachrüstkühler ist hier also Pflicht.
Ansonsten hat die Matrix im direkten Vergleich (denke hier geht es darum) ein stärkes PCB mit einem besseren Spawaausbau allerdings meiner Meinung
nach schlechteren Speicher-Chips die allerdings aufgrund des Interfaces nicht so tragisch sind.
Kommt natürlich immer auf den Preis an und die Restgarantie.


----------



## ogltw (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hab mal versucht, mithilfe solch eines Adapters zwei 120mm Lüfter direkt an den 5-pol. Stromanschluss der 290X zu schließen, allerdings laufen die Lüfter dann nicht an. Weiß jemand wieso ? Braucht man evtl. Lüfter die bereits mit sehr geringer Spannung anlaufen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das liegt an dem bescheuerten Pinout von ASUS bzw. der Aufteilung auf insgesamt 5 Pin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne etwas Fummelei bekommt man da leider keine reibungslose Softwaresteuerung.

Welchen Adapter hast du denn genau?
Den, der am Mini-VGA-Stecker vier oder fünf Pin hat?

Die Belegung der Pins ist bei ASUS normalerweise:


Pin1: PWM 
Pin2: Drehzahl (erster Lüfter) 
Pin3: +12V 
Pin4: Ground 
Pin5: Drehzahl (zweiter Lüfter)


----------



## ogltw (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hab den mit Mini-fünf-poligen, so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen  Hatte ich mir aus dem Ausland bestellt für 10 Euro


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Etwa den von ModDIY?
Der hat bei mir nämlich auch nicht funktioniert, ist sogar relativ schnell auseinandergefallen 😆

Du verwendest aber PWM-Lüfter, oder?


----------



## ogltw (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Genau von da, hab keine andere Quelle gefunden für einen 5-pol. Mini VGA Adapter. Und habe auch 4-pol. PWM Lüfter, laufen dennoch nicht mit dem Adapter


----------



## tsd560ti (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bei mir klappt es sehr gut, Adapter ist der beim Peter II beiliegende.   Es kommt aber immer drauf an ob ich den vorderen oder hinteren Pin frei lasse. 

Passiv komme ich aber auch erst nach 3 Minuten über 80°


----------



## ogltw (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Der Mini-5 pol. kommt an den Grafikkarten-Stromanschluss und die 4-pol. PWM Lüfter kommen an die beiden 4 Pins vom Adapter, da bleibt kein Pin frei bei mir


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich glaube er spricht vom mitgelieferten 4-Pin VGA-Adapter seines Kühlers.
Die Frage wäre erstens, wie bei dem das Pinout aussieht und 2., ob er sowohl die Drehzahlen auslesen als auch ganz normal eine Lüftekurve anlegen kann.

Theoretisch würde es ja schon reichen, wenn nur der eine Lüfter seine Drehzahl übermittelt. Wenn man also nur die ersten vier Pin belegt (PWM, Tacho, 12V und GND) müsste es theoretisch funktionieren.
Schau am besten noch mal genau, wie bei deinem Adapter die Kabel verlaufen oder mach ein Foto (mit sichtbaren Markierungen) davon.


----------



## ogltw (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also viel zu sehen gibts eigentlich nicht, da keine unterschiedlichen Kabelfarben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Du musst halt schauen, dass die Kabel genau wie beim Original verlaufen.

Von dem Foto ausgehend lässt sich das jetzt schwer beurteilen, ob der Adapter richtig gesteckt ist.

Habe eben einfach noch mal den originalen Adapter drangesteckt und bei einem Stecker einfach die vier Pins eines beliebigen PWM-Lüfters drangehalten. Er lief sofort an, wurde auch gedrosselt.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Jo, ich kann alles mit dem Teil machen, was auch mit Serienkühler geht und mir wird eine Lüfterdrehzahl angezeigt.


----------



## ogltw (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Könnt ihr mal ein kurzes schnelles Foto davon machen, wie das bei euch dann aussieht ?  So das ich etwa Bescheid weiß  thx


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Schau doch bei dem Serienkühler. Der Adapter macht dort im Prinzip ja nichts anderes.


----------



## tsd560ti (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Auf einem Bild im Review sieht man den bunten Stecker vom PowerColor Kühler, da könnt ihr die Belegung angucken.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...hiti-schockgefrostet-peter-ii-auf-hd7950.html


----------



## ogltw (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das ist aber zum einen keine 290X sondern eine 7950 und zum anderen hat die nur einen 4-pol Lüfteranschluss


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

An dem Anschluss hat der Adapter funktioniert, an meiner 290X tut er es auch. (Der Test ist ja von mir)

Somit muss die Pinbelegung dieser 7950 in irgendeine Richtung gesteckt identisch zu der der Matrix sein.


----------



## ogltw (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So, Problemlösung war sehr einfach: Hab mal zwei 3-pin Lüfter an den Adapter angeschlossen, damit laufen beide einwandfrei. 4-pin Lüfter laufen nicht mit dem Adapter


----------



## YannickEck (7. März 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hallo zusammen,

ich weis der Post ist bald 1 Jahr alt aber trotzdem hätte ich ein paar Fragen bezüglich dem Mod der Karte.
Ich habe mir vergangene Woche eine 290X Matrix Platinum gebraucht und recht günstig (für die derzeitigen Preise der Karte) ergattert. Da ich großer ROG Fan bin war es seit längerer Zeit ein Traum von mir, eine Karte aus besagter Reihe bzw. Produktpalette zuzulegen. 
Dass die Karte heißer und lauter werden würde als meine alte 280X war mir durchaus bewusst, nun hat sich aber gezeigt dass ich bereits nach 15 Minuten Far Cry Primal (Full HD, Hohe - Max Einstellungen, ohne Vsync , Refreshrate 144) bereits die 94° Konstant halte. Das selbe auch bei ähnlichen Settings in Witcher 3 oder dem allround Benchmarker Mittelerde Mordors Schatten mit HD Texture Pack. Auch die Temps im Idle sind nicht besonders gut -> durchschnittlich liegt diese bei mir bei ca. 45 bis 50°.  Lediglich CS:GO pendelt sich was die Temps angeht bei ca. 67 bis 70° ein.

Also habe ich mir kurzer Hand darangemacht, die Karte wie hier (übrigens SEHR GUT beschrieben, absolut TOP!) erklärt zu "Modden" bzw. die WLP zu wechseln. Die alte WLP auf Kühler und Chip liesen sich recht einfach entfernen (77%igen Isopropanolalkohol in Kombi mit Küchenrolle und für den Chip die super Ohrenstäbchen verwendet). 

Nach dem WLP wechsel war die Idle Temp auf 39 bis 42° mit offener Seitenwand gesunken, mit geschlossenem Gehäuse pendelt sich die Idle Temp dann wieder auf 42 bis 50° ein. Die oben genannten Games (ausser CS) erreichen nach wie vor die 94°, jedoch war der Temperatur anstieg im FurMark Test nach dem WLP wechsel nicht so rasant wie davor.

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könnt.

EDIT: Ich bin gerade auf der Arbeit und kann daher keine Bilder vom Asus GPU Tweak Tool oder ähnlichem erstellen/posten.


----------



## tsd560ti (7. März 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Weitere Mods wären nun halt die Abdeckung zu entfernen und/oder eine Kupferplatte als Headspreader dazwischen zu montieren.

Die Lüfterkurve kannst du auch noch anpassen, sodass bei 90° 100% Geschwindigkeit anliegen.

Undervolting geht auch noch, aber eigentlich wollen wir ja alle lieber OC ;D


----------



## YannickEck (7. März 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Also OC ist bei mir nicht vorrangig. Bin mit der derzeitigen Leistung zufrieden (will kein 4K bzw. 1080p reichen mir).
Lüfterkurve habe ich gestern mal hochgestell, werde schauen wie sich das nachher unter Last verhält. 
Habe jetzt von nem Kollegen die Arctic MX-4 bekommen und werde nachher dementsprechen das Prozedere wiederholen. Da ich gestern die Heatpipes vom Kühler nicht absolut 1A von der alten WLP entfernen konnte versuche ich es heute etwas geduldiger. Irgendwelche Tipps dazu?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. April 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

*Mal ne kurze Frage:*
was habt ihr so für Werte per OC erreicht?
Hab die Tage mal versucht, meine auf 1080 bis 1100 MHz hochzuprügeln. Richtung 1080 MHz läufts beim Zocken auch schon einigermaßen stabil. Hab derzeit +37mV drauf.

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?
Wollte trotz der mittlerweile guten Kühlung bei der Spannung eigentlich nicht viel weiter hochgehen.


----------



## Birbus (12. April 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mit normaler Spannung habe ich schon ab 1070 mhz artefakte. Da ist echt nicht viel drin :/


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. April 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bei mir läuft die Karte mit 1,3 Volt auf 1150 Mhz ganz gut versuch mal die Spannung bisl zu erhöhen evtl. skaliert dann die Taktung besser mit.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. April 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

1,3V? Alle Achtung 

Aktuell läuft meine im Firestrike Garfik-Loop mit 1085MHz und etwa 1,27V stabil. Ist aber nur eine Momentaufnahme. Mal schauen, wie weit ich die Spannung noch runter kriege.
Weiter hoch wollte ich eigentlich nicht gehen, da VRM mit 87°C und Memory mit 85°C schon gut dabei sind. Core liegt bei gut 70°C.

Belüftet wird derzeit mit zwei TT Riing @ 4,4V (ca. 550 U/min) auf nem Morpheus Core (siehe S. 56). Auf 6V (ca. 750 U/min)  sinds etwa 60°C Core, 80°C VRM und 76°C Memory.
Vielleicht klemm ich mir ja doch wieder die eLoop drauf und schaue, was bei ähnlicher Lautstärke noch machbar ist


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. April 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Naja die Matrix wird mit 1,25 ausgeliefert bei 1000 Mhz da sind 0,05V nicht viel mehr..


----------



## tsd560ti (12. April 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Meine läuft mit 1337mV bei 1160Mhz. Mit Stock-Spannung gehen etwa 1050-1060Mhz.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. April 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Klingt interessant 
Ich werde mal ein paar Tests machen und unter Umständen doch wieder die eLoop draufsetzen.

Wie siehts bei euch mitm Powertarget und der Belüftung (Modell + Drehzahlen) aus?


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. April 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Powertarget maximal natürlich was interessiert mich der Stromverbrauch bei ner 290x  meine Eloops laufen mit 700 RPM oder sowas.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. April 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Powertarget: Volle Ölle, also 375 oder 450Watt oder was auch immer das ist. 

Belüftung: MK26@Akasa Viper R 145mm @PWM (1200-1650rpm in der Regel) bei 70-77° GPU. 
Im Zimmer sind es aber auch 20-30°.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. April 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Jut, hab jetzt noch mal Firestrike im Loop eine ganze Weile durchlaufen lassen. Um die Stabilität zu prüfen, habe ich auch direkt mal 3D Clock per GPU Tweak II erzwungen.
Letzten Endes liegt mein Sweetspot irgendwo zwischen 1325mV und 1337mV. Beim Takt komme ich in dem Szenario ohne Artefakte o.Ä. auf 1150MHz.
Core liegt dann bei 66°C, VRM bei 83°C und Mem bei 80°C. Das sind fürs Erste (vor allem in Anbetracht der Auslastung) denke ich mal ganz annehmbare Werte.
Werde gleich mal die eLoop draufschnallen und schauen, ob sich bei den Temps noch etwas tut 

*Edit:*
die eLoop senken die Temps bei etwas geringerer Lautstärke nochmal um rund einen Grad.
Bin jetzt bei 1150 und 1,34V hängen geblieben. Drüber habe ich im Langzeittest hin und wieder Crashes oder Fragmente.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mal ne blöde Frage: wie siehts eigentlich mit Undervolten aus?
In GPU Tweak II komme ich nicht unter die 1,25V. Geht da mit der ersten Version oder sogar Afterburner evtl. noch was?


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

GPU Tweak II funktioniert bei meiner Matrix überhaupt nicht vernünftig stürzt nur ab ich habe bei mir die Version 2.8.2.0 von GPU Tweak (1) drauf die läuft bisher am stabilsten.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Kann man mit der denn undervolten?
Beim Tweak II kann ich (auch mit Enhancement-Option) nichts unter die 1,25V drehen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ja bei 2.8.2.0 gehts bis runter auf 1,15 Volt. Warum willst du Undervolten wird die Karte zu warm?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ok, werd ich mal ausprobieren.
Wollte die Karte einfach nach Profil mal etwas auf Sparflamme schicken, damit die Bude nicht so warm wird


----------



## Corn696 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Was mir gerade mal aufgefallen ist. Die Karte soll doch eigentlich einen GPU Clock von 1050 und einen Memory Clock von 5400 haben. Bei mir sind es aber nur die standardmäßigen 1000 sowie 5000. Im Startpost sind ja die gleichen Werte zu sehen. Übersehe Ich da irgendwas  ?

Edit: ja anscheinend da war doch was Platinum


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hm komisch, meine hat 1150Mhz
Ach watte, ich hab sie ja übertaktet 

Jetzt im Sommer kommt der MK26 bald schon an die Grenzen, vielleicht geh ich auf 1100 zurück.


----------



## Sirthegoat (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Lass meine auf 1100 und 1,3 Volt laufen der Morpheus zeigt sich dadurch recht unbeeindruckt bei 800 Rpm wird die Karte keine 80°C warm.


----------



## Corn696 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Hm komisch, meine hat 1150Mhz


Hm komisch, Ich dachte deine läuft auf 1133Mhz?


----------



## KempA (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Welches Tool nutzt ihr zum übertakten?
Ist es (immer noch) so, dass sich die Spannung nur mit dem Asus-Tool ändern lässt, oder geht das inzwischen auch mit dem MSI AfterBurner?

Hab Temperaturtechnisch noch so viel Luft nach oben, dass ich da eignetlich mal was machen kann


----------



## Sirthegoat (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Spannung geht nur übers blöde Asus Gpu Tweak nutze die Version 2.8.2.0 soweit ich es richtig im Kopf habe war bisher die stabilste die relativ viel Spannungsspielraum zulässt. Lieber wäre mir natürlich der Afterburner aber das wird wohl mit Asus nix, wird dann eben nächstes mal was von MSI oder Gigabyte oder sowas.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die 2.8.2.0 lief bei mir eigentlich nicht wesentlich stabiler als die aktuelleren GPU Tweaks II.
Das ist leider ein ziemliches Würfelspiel.

Würde in Zukunft auch keine ASUS mehr kaufen, Gründe gibts ja genug...
Außerdem vermisse ich die Kombi von GPU-Z + Afterburner


----------



## KempA (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich hab die Karte damals auch nur gekauft, weil ich wusste dass sie unter Wasser kommt und sie so verdammt günstig war. Ich hab damals noch bei eBay nen 10%-Gutschein bekommen weil ich via PaYPal bezahlt habe (kA warum) und so hatte mich die Karte dann nur 215€ gekostet 
Bei so einem Angebot würde ich jederzeit wieder zu Asus greifen, anders eher nicht..


----------



## Sirthegoat (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Jaja wenn der Asus Müll den Markt überschwemmt , bei GPU Tweak konnt man mit der Spannung soweit ich weiß nicht unter die 1,25 Volt oder?
Wäre mir persönlich zu heiß im Sommer da fahre ich gerne mit Nano Taktraten und Spannung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mit der II nicht, mit der besagten 2.8.2.0 schon.
Allerdings ist meine Karte überhaupt nicht drauf klargekommen. Jedenfalls gabs schon im Idle immer Fragmente oder direkt den Blackscreen...


----------



## Sirthegoat (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Meinte die II Version daher benutze ich die 2.8.2.0 mit allen anderen bekomme ich auch Artefakte mit genannter Version bekomme ich die Karte sogar auf 1150 bei 1,25 Volt allerdings gerade noch so halbwegs stabil durch 3D Markt durch viel sieht man allerdings nicht mehr vom Bild .


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bei mir hatte die zweite Version Probleme mit der Lüfterkurve. 

Der höchste Punkt der Customkurve war bei 110° aus dem Fensterbereich heraus und konnte auch nicht verschoben werden...


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Meiner Meinung nach sollten die sowieso mal den Mist einstampfen und die Daten für den Chip MSI zur Verfügung stellen da wird noch nur mit halber Liebe dran gearbeitet und im Endeffekt leiden die Käufer darunter.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle habt. Ich selbst nutze GPU-tweak gern. Die Stabilität vom AB ist auch nur augenscheinlich besser. Allein in den Thread zu den Problemen mit dem Crimson und fixen Lüfter damals... fast alle mit Problemen hatten den AB drauf, mit dem Asus Tool gab's dagegen kein Theater.

Was genau findet ihr denn, was der AB alles besser macht? Vielleicht lasse ich es erneut auf einen Versuch ankommen...


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bei GPU Tweak musste ich erstmal eine Version finden die Under- Overvolting im begrenzten Rahmen zulässt ohne dabei instabil zu laufen, bin schließlich bei einer älteren Version hängen geblieben trotzdem kann man nicht wirklich viel an Takt oder Spannung ändern.
Weiterhin finde ich die Einstellungen für die Lüfterkurve nicht wirklich gelungen, das ist im Afterburner deutlich besser gelöst.
Beim Afterburner wird direkt der Kobustor wahlweise mitinstalliert man hat also direkt ein "Benchmark" zum Auslasten der GPU, in GPU Tweak sollte es sowas wohl auch geben ist zumindest ein Button da nur passiert in keiner Version die ich installiert hatte irgendwas wenn ich darauf klicke bzw. in einigen Versionen wird mir einfach ein Fehler ausgegeben. 
Die Load Line Einstellung, also das Powertarget, wird gerne mal nicht angenommen wodurch ich das umständlich im Treiber einstellen muss. 
Weiterhin bietet der Afterburner einfach viel mehr Einstellungen und liest auch deutlich mehr aus (wenn der Hersteller es zulässt und Sensoren verbaut hat). Hinzu kommt noch das Overlay mit dem man sich die Werte direkt im Spiel anzeigen lassen kann sowas fehlt in Tweak komplett.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Okay, einen Teil davon kann ich verstehen. Für das was ich so bei meinen Asus-Karten an den Lüfterkurven bisher gemacht habe, reichte es vollkommen (einfach nur etwas früher die Drehzahl angehoben). Overlay finde ich persönlich unschön, dafür hab ich einen zweiten Monitor.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich finde das Overlay eigentlich ganz praktisch. Per RivaTuner kann man sich sämtliche Daten einblenden lassen, die Anzeige auch individuell anpassen (z.B. Größe oder Farbe).


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Wenn man sich das ganze mitm zweiten Bildschirm anzeigen lassen will muss man auch wieder mehrere Programme offen halten wenn man GPU Werte und zb. die CPU Werte im Blick haben möchte, mit dem Afterburner gehts das alles über ein Overlay.


----------



## _maxe (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ob das entfernen des Plastiks auch bei meiner GTX 670 von EVGA einen änlichen Effekt erzielt?
Die hat ja doch schön viel Plastik auf der Haube ..


----------



## Skywalker07 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hallo, mal eine Frage,
kann mir jemand sagen wo genau steht dass ASUS einen Kühlerwechsel bzw. demontage und montage erlaubt ohne dass die Garantie erlischt?
Mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich hatte die Karte damals bei CSL gekauft und aufgrund der wärme Problematik den Kühler demontiert und die WLP erneuert.
Sie lief danach über 1 Jahr einwandfrei aber wie der Zufall es so will zeigt sie jetzt kein Bild mehr an, die Lüfter drehen noch. Was also machen? 
Richtig ich konnte mich an diesen Thread erinnern, demnach habe ich die Karte zu CSL eingeschickt. Diese kam jetzt jedoch  zurück mit "Garantiesiegel gebrochen, Garantie abgelehnt"...
Ich hatte mir die Garantiebedingungen von ASUS angesehen und da steht eindeutig drin, dass die Garantie erlischt, wenn das Siegel gebrochen ist.
Drum würde mich mal interessieren wo genau das steht dass es erlaubt sein soll. Falls jemand noch nen guten Tipp für mich hat immer her damit!


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grafikkartenhersteller zur Thematik Garantieverlust beim Wechsel des Kühlers oder Übertakten - Unterschiedliche Ansichten und eine Momentaufnahme (Seite 3) - HT4U.net


Nicht locker lassen, ggf. mit asus direkt in verbindung setzen!


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Exakt! Ich schreibe immer vor dem Wechsel den Asus Support per Mail. Darin erkläre ich was ich vorhabe und als Antwort kam bisher immer dass das klar geht. Außer man verursacht dabei einen mechanischen Defekt.


----------



## Skywalker07 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Allerdings ist das eine Momentaufnahme von 2014 und ja auch nichts offizielles von ASUS.
Die Seite hatte ich glaub ich auch schon mal gesehen.

Ok, dann werde ich ASUS mal ne Mail schreiben, mal sehen was zurück kommt. Danke schon mal!


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ht4u hat doch antwort von asus erhalten. Wie gesagt, frag nach.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Letztendlich können sie sich immer auf irgendwelche Klauseln beziehen. Solche Garantieleistungen basieren idR. auf reiner Kulanz. Annehmen (bzw. reparieren) müssen die de facto also erstmal garnichts.

Prinzipiell würde ich auch eher dazu raten, persönlich nachzuhaken und Einzelheiten im Vorfeld abzuklären, anstatt sich auf "inoffizielle" (mehr oder weniger pauschale) Angaben in Foren zu verlassen.


----------



## digitalfrost (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Skywalker07 schrieb:


> Hallo, mal eine Frage,
> kann mir jemand sagen wo genau steht dass ASUS einen Kühlerwechsel bzw. demontage und montage erlaubt ohne dass die Garantie erlischt?
> Mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich hatte die Karte damals bei CSL gekauft und aufgrund der wärme Problematik den Kühler demontiert und die WLP erneuert.
> Sie lief danach über 1 Jahr einwandfrei aber wie der Zufall es so will zeigt sie jetzt kein Bild mehr an, die Lüfter drehen noch. Was also machen?
> ...



Ich hatte auch das Problem, dass meine Karte schwarzes Bild zeigt irgendwann, aber nur mit Treiber. Im BIOS und so ging sie noch. Hatte sie zu CSL geschickt, kam zurück mit "kein Defekt" feststellbar. War etwas verwundert, Karte wieder eingebaut -> Bild wieder schwarz.

Dann man mir die Idee mal n DisplayPort-Kabel zu besorgen. Stellt sich raus: Nur der DVI ist im Arsch. Vllt bei dir der gleiche Fehler.

Ich werd die Karte dann erstmal nicht zurückschicken bis das mit CSL geklärt ist. Wollte eigentlich ne RX480 kaufen wenn die Custom-Boards raus sind, die 290X RMAen und dann ab auf eBay.


----------



## Skywalker07 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Nein also bei meiner Karte ging auch kein BIOS mehr, der PC hat auch windows nicht gebootet, also denke ich ist nicht nur ein Ausgang defekt.
Bin inzwischen mit ASUS in E-Mail Kontakt getreten und habe gerade eben das Paket in Richtung ASUS geschickt. Mal sehen was dabei raus kommt.
Die Antwort auf die Kühler Demontage/Montage war "solange Sie beim Austauschen der Kühlflüssigkeit nichts beschädigt haben, ist die Garantie noch nicht erloschen."
Da stellt sich die Frage warum sie das dann nicht in die Garantiebestimmungen reinschreiben :-/
Und warum CSL das dann nicht einfach an ASUS schickt oder sich in irgendeiner Art und weise beim Kunden meldet ist die andere Frage, aber gut abwimmeln ist für den Händler vermutlich viel einfacher... Ich denke mal das wird das letzte gerät gewesen sein, das ich bei CSL gekauft habe.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Asus Macht das auf Kulanz. Ich denke wenn sie das da rein schreiben würden, wäre es anschließend auch deutlich kostenintensiver. Außerdem wofür? Für vielleicht 1% der Kunden, die auf Wasser umrüsten? 

Guck dir die User hier im Forum an. Hier gibt's so viele die Asus einen schlechten Support vorwerfen, die wenigsten von ihnen haben aber ehrlich und klar versucht mit Asus zu sprechen. MMn Macht Asus hier alles richtig.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Über den Händler (MF in meinem Fall) hatte ich bisher teils massive Schwierigkeiten bei der RMA-Abwicklung. Pakete wurden durch die Gegend geschickt und hingen dann irgendwo im Nirgendwo fest...
Habe mich dann irgendwann mal an den Herstellersupport selbst gewandt, welcher die Situation genauso wenig nachvollziehen konnte wie ich. War aber ehrlich gesagt erstaunt, wie freundlich man mir entgegenkam. War zwar nur ein einmaliges Gespräch und eine unmittelbare Lösung kam nicht zustande, aber man zeigte immerhin Engagement und Verständnis. Ich hoffe mal, dass das Gespräch kein glücklicher Einzelfall war und ASUS wenigstens seinen telefonischen Service einigermaßen im Blick behält.

Schade eigentlich, dass man immer den komplizierten Weg über den Händler gehen muss...


----------



## Skywalker07 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich bin halt jemand der sowas dann gern schwarz auf weiß lesen möchte... Aber du hast recht Cleriker, da sie es auf Kulanz machen kann es ja gar nicht in den Garantiebestimmungen stehen.
Bisher kamen auch sehr fix Antworten von ASUS per Mail, da passt der Support bis jetzt auf jeden Fall! Wie der Kabelbinder sagt bei den Händlern (Onlinehändlern) gibt es dann halt leider öfter probleme...


----------



## Abductee (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Skywalker07 schrieb:


> Ich bin halt jemand der sowas dann gern schwarz auf weiß lesen möchte... Aber du hast recht Cleriker, da sie es auf Kulanz machen kann es ja gar nicht in den Garantiebestimmungen stehen.
> Bisher kamen auch sehr fix Antworten von ASUS per Mail, da passt der Support bis jetzt auf jeden Fall! Wie der Kabelbinder sagt bei den Händlern (Onlinehändlern) gibt es dann halt leider öfter probleme...



Es gibt bei Asus keine direkte Abwicklung, es muss in jedem Fall der Händler das Produkt einschicken.
Ich würd mir deinen Mailverkehr mit dem Asus-Support gründlich archivieren.
Das Reparaturcenter kann zum Schluss ganz anderer Meinung sein.


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Skywalker07 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das wird das letzte gerät gewesen sein, das ich bei CSL gekauft habe.



Warte mal ab ob nach der Rma das auch das letzte Produkt war was du bei Asus gekauft hast der Support von denen war und ist immer noch eine Frechheit aber vielleicht hast du glück.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Abductee schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Asus keine direkte Abwicklung, es muss in jedem Fall der Händler das Produkt einschicken.
> Ich würd mir deinen Mailverkehr mit dem Asus-Support gründlich archivieren.
> Das Reparaturcenter kann zum Schluss ganz anderer Meinung sein.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich hab das direkt über Asus gemacht.

Das mit dem Mailverkehr hab ich auch gemacht, allerdings weil mir deren Support das gesagt hat. Alle Mails auch ausdrucken und mit in den Karton.


----------



## Abductee (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

War dein Händler Konkurs oder unwillig?
Asus hat so keinen Endkundensupport.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich hab's erst gar nicht über den Händler versucht. Das ist abends um halb zehn passiert. Also dass die Karte abgetaucht ist. Da hab ich just ne Mail an Asus geschrieben und am nächsten Morgen war die Antwort schon im Postfach. Noch einen Tag später die Karte auf dem Weg dorthin.

Siehst du doch jetzt auch bei Skywalker. Mail und los. Also scheinbar klappt's nicht nur bei mir.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

In meinem Fall hatte ich telefoniert. Hatte ja eh nichts zu verlieren, da das Paket eh schon unterwegs war und ich lediglich wissen wollte, obs schon beim Hersteller angekommen ist 

Theoretisch müsste ASUS im Rahmen der Garantie aber doch auch selbst Rücksendungen anbieten, wenigstens auf Anfrage.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann setzt das aber auch voraus, dass man sein Produkt innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate in deren Kundencenter aktiviert hat...


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Asus bietet eine freiwillige garantie an welche über den Händler abzuwickeln ist. Das was asus bei dir macht, ist reine kulanz und steht nirgendwo geschrieben. Drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Skywalker07 (10. August 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

So dann möchte ich euch noch das Ergebnis mitteilen. Ich hatte übrigens keinerlei Unterlagen mitgeschickt, da ich in der Mail gelesen hatte dass das nicht berücksichtigt wird sondern nur das vom E-Mail verkehr.
Es kam dann nach ein paar Tagen die Antwort von Asus, dass die Karte nicht repariert werden kann und es kein baugleiches Produkt mehr gibt. Somit hat ASUS mir einen SWAP in eine Strix R9 390x OC angeboten.
Da sagt man natürlich nicht nein und nun habe ich tatsächlich nach ein paar Tagen die Karte bekommen. Von dem her kann ich natürlich nur sehr zufrieden mit dem Support von ASUS sein. Das einzige, dass die Karte nur in der OVP mit ner folie drum rum geschickt wurde. Der Karton kam aber relativ unverbeult an.

VIELEN DANK FÜR EURE HILFE!!! Ohne den Thread hier hätte ich vermutlich direkt aufgegeben nachdem CSL die Garantie abgelehnt hatte...


----------



## Cleriker (10. August 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Danke für dein Feedback! 
Tu mir bitte den Gefallen und nimm dir wenn wieder irgendwo gegen den Asus-support gewettert wird die Zeit und schildere deine Erfahrungen. Seit gut einem Jahr wird deren Support hier nämlich (meist von eh nicht betroffenen) zu Unrecht schlecht gemacht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. August 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Der Support ist im Durchschnitt einfach schlecht ich habe auch bereits mehrmalig meine Erfahrung mit Asus machen dürfen, wenn man Glück hat läuft der Austausch wie hier problemlos nur ist das eben nicht der Normalfall
und so sollte ein Support meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht ablaufen. Es gibt so viele aktuelle Threads mit schlechten Erfahrungen wie bei keinem anderen Hersteller der mir bekannt ist und Asus rühmt sich ja noch 
damit Premium Produkte zu verkaufen.. dazu gehört meiner Meinung nach auch der Support. Mal kurz in den Support Bereich von Asus geschaut und gleich ein aktuelles Beispiel gefunden, würde man jetzt weiter suchen
 wird einem bewusst wie schlecht es meistens läuft. Ich persönlich hoffe das meine Matrix noch lange ihren Dienst verrichtet und dann wird das erstmal das letzte Produkt sein das ich mir von dem Laden gekauft habe
andere Produkte von anderen Herstellern sind ja meisten nicht wirklich unterlegen nur kauft man da eben nicht den Wolf im Schafspelz.


----------



## Rasha (29. August 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich habe vor, den Arctic Cooling Kühler drauf zu machen (ich glaube Arctic Accelero Xtreme 4) und wollte mal frage, wie genau ich mit reinenm Alkohol beim Entfernen der alten WLP vorgehen kann? Ein Wattestäbchen verunreinigt mir das Zeug doch, oder nicht?


----------



## Erbsenkönig (13. September 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Heute früh eine DCII bei MF für 180 € geschossen. Mal schauen ob ich mir da einen Staubsauger samt eingebautem Heizlüfter geholt habe


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. September 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Alle Asus  Kühler sind bei den AMD Karten nicht wirklich toll, Problem ist das keine Bodenplatte verbaut ist und nur wenig Heatpipes Kontakt zum Chip haben. Meine Matrix wurde mit Standartkühler 90°C warm und hat dabei ordentlich krach gemacht. Ich würde den Kühler tauschen.


----------



## Erbsenkönig (13. September 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich schau mir einfach mal an, wie sich die Karte schlägt - wenn sie mir dahingehend nicht gefällt, geht sie zurück. Für eine Übergangskarte möchte ich eigentlich nicht anfangen mit Kühlertausch, etc.


----------



## Erbsenkönig (17. September 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich habe gestern Abend die  ersten 1,5 h mit meiner frisch eingetroffenen ASUS 290X DirectCUII  (Mindstar) verbracht. Ich  hab die Karte in mein System mit einem FX 8320 eingebaut, da das System  1090T+6950 nur ein 450W Netzteil beinhaltet, das auch schon fünf Jahre  auf dem Buckel hat - der Einbau dort ohne Netzteil-Verlegung ist mir zu  riskant. 
Im Gehäuse laufen drei 120er - hinten raus per PWM, seitlich raus und  vorne rein per 5V/7V (ich denke der Seitenläufter läuft mit 5V, bin mir  aber gerade nicht sicher). Ich hab, nachdem ich ein wenig mit dem  Unigine Heaven Benchmark herumexperimentiert habe, mal ne halbe Stunde  lang Dark Souls 3 gespielt und dabei folgende Werte eingefahren (Power  Limit -15 und Lüfterkurve von der zuvor eingebauten R9 380 per  Afterburner; Werte stammen von GPU-Z):

Avg GPU Core Clock: 914 MHz
Avg GPU Memory Clock: 1350 MHz
Max GPU Temperature: 83°C
Avg GPU Temperature: 79,4°C
Avg Fan Speed %: 45 %
Max Fan Speed %: 55 %
Max VDDC Power In: 220 W
Max VDDC Power Out: 167,3 W
Avg VRM Temp 1: 71°C
Avg VRM Temp 2: 71°C

Von der Lautstärke her ging es eigentlich. Der "Absturz" beim Kern-Takt  dürfte wohl am Power-Limit liegen, wobei ich das anderswo nicht so  extrem gesehen habe:
*** power limit settings - TR Forums[/URL]

Den Seitenlüfter könnte ich wohl noch schneller laufen lassen. Ansonsten  könnte ich mal mit dem ASUS Tool einen "normalen" Undervolting-Versuch  unternehmen und mal die Ratschläge die Ratschläge aus diesem Thread umsetzen (WLP tauschen  und Plastikabdeckung abnehmen).

Bliebe mir sonst noch was zum Ausprobieren? Ich hatte die Karte erworben, um mir sie  einfach mal anzuschauen. Auf Kühler-Tausch o.ä. habe ich eigentlich  keine Lust, da man dann mit dem Gesamtkosten schon in die Nähe der RX480  kommt und sich dann der Erwerb einer 290X einfach nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## Cleriker (17. September 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Erbsenkönig schrieb:


> Max GPU Temperature: 79,4°C
> Avg GPU Temperature: 83°C



Hm... sieht das noch jemand?


----------



## Erbsenkönig (17. September 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ups - da habe ich wohl die Werte vertauscht. Muss natürlich andersum sein


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. September 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Die 290X würde ich mir ohne Custom-Kühler nicht antun. Wenn deine GPU-Temp allein mit gesenktem PowerLimit(!) schon an den 80°C (bei weiß Gott welcher Lautstärke) kratzt, dann werden nämlich auch die Spannungswandler und der ungekühlte VRAM ordentlich ausgelastet.
Ich würde sie zurückgeben und mir eine ausgereiftere Karte besorgen.

*@Topic:*
Habe in den letzten Tagen nochmal versucht, ein wenig OC bzw. UC anzulegen und hatte bei jeglichen Änderungen von Takt, Spannung oder allein PowerLimit wieder schwerwiegende Stabilitätsprobleme. Egal, ob GPU Tweak I oder II - die Karte reagiert auf jegliche Änderungen absolut allergisch.

Bin jetzt einfach mal hingegangen und habe das Ganze per Overdrive ausprobiert. Erstaunlicherweise läuft das System in dem Fall deutlich stabiler. Ich kann hier zwar nur aufs PowerLimit zugreifen, die Takraten scheint er im Gegensatz zu GPU Tweak aber deutlich besser halten zu können und verursacht auch keinerlei Abstürze. Ironischerweise legt er dabei fast die gleichen Spannungen an, die ich jeweils per ASUS-Tool vorgegeben hatte.

Meine auch irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben, dass sich die neueren Crimsons gerne mal über die Einstellungen von GPU-Tweak hinwegsetzen und die Änderungen der Spannung nicht freigeben


----------



## Erbsenkönig (17. September 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die 290X würde ich mir ohne Custom-Kühler nicht antun. Wenn deine GPU-Temp allein mit gesenktem PowerLimit(!) schon an den 80°C (bei weiß Gott welcher Lautstärke) kratzt, dann werden nämlich auch die Spannungswandler und der ungekühlte VRAM ordentlich ausgelastet.
> Ich würde sie zurückgeben und mir eine ausgereiftere Karte besorgen.



Die Lautstärke war kein wirkliches Problem. Ein wenig lauter als die R9 380 und ein wenig heißer. Ich hab jetzt mal den installierten Treiber und Afterburner runtergeschmissen und gehe das Ganze mal "nackt" an.

EDIT: So, hab mal schnell mit den 720er Settings einen Benchmark laufen lassen: 2091 Punkte. Ohne Afterburner, d.h. mit den nackten Standardeinstellungen, ging es bis auf 94°C hoch.  Der Grafikkartenlüfter war dann natürlich merklich laut. Der Core Takt blieb meistens bei 1050 (Power Target 100 %). VRM1 ging bis auf 80°C hoch, VRM2 auf 70°C. 

EDIT2: Mit Power Target 80 % komme ich auf 1967 Punkte.  Maximaltemperatur war 77°C für die Karte und 70°C bzw. 69°C für VRM1 und VRM2. Der Core-Takt pendelte aber extrem zwischen 880 und 1050 MHz.


----------



## Erbsenkönig (18. September 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Du lieber Scholli - die eine Heatpipe oben am PCB sieht bei mir aus, als sei man damit gegen den nächsten Türpfosten gedonnert.


----------



## Cleriker (18. September 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mindfactory halt. Kannst du mal ein Bild hochladen?


----------



## MiesMosel (19. September 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hallo!

Also ich kann eine kleine AiO-WaKü mit NZXT G10 Plate empfehlen.
Dafür schraubt man den Original-Kühler ab und befestigt die G10 (inkl. Lüfter für die VRMs) sowie zusätzlich noch passive (Kupfer- oder Alu-)Kühlrippen für die VRAM-Chips.
Dann kann man fast jede beliebige AiO-WaKü an das G10 anschließen.

Die Temps sind danach "erschreckend" gesunken. Das Übertakten-Potential ist zudem auch noch da.
Habe eine MSI R9 290X Lightning - nur zur Info.

Grüße, MiMo


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

*Hey zusammen,*
noch mal ein Update zu meiner 290X:

Bezüglich der Instabilität per ASUS GPU Tweak (v2; 1.3.6.0) ist mir nochmals aufgefallen, dass die Abstürze unmittelbar mit den Settings in Crimons Overdrive zusammenhängen. Wenn ich dort im voraus nicht schon das Powerlimit anhebe, kann GPU Tweak den erhöhten Takt bzw. die erhöhte Spannung nicht halten. Auch bei deaktiviertem Overdrive gibt es Probleme.

Habe in Overdrive nun 120% Power vorgegeben und dann per GPU Tweak nochmal meine Werte ausprobiert. Die Karte läuft mittlerweile überraschend stabil! 
In Rise of the Tomb Raider (2560x1080, 75Hz, DX12, Settings mehrheitlich auf "Hoch", ohne AA) laufen sogar 1120 MHz (vorerst) stabil. RAM liegt derzeit bei 5500 MHz, die Spannung hält er mit +12% im Schnitt auf 1,2V.
An Performance habe ich im Benchmark rund 4-5 FPS dazugewonnen (Avg. von etwa 60 FPS auf 65 FPS).  

Die Kühlung läuft nach wie vor per Morpheus, kombiniert mit zwei Venturi HF-12. Bei knapp über 800 U/min erreicht die Karte (1120 MHz GPU / 5500 MHz Mem / 1,2V / +20% PWR) rund 59°C Core, 65°C Memory, 64°C VRM und 44°C Board.
Kann sich fürs erste denke ich mal sehen lassen 

Und ich hab schon gedacht, meine Karte wäre die Krücke schlechthin...
Hängt alles anscheinend wirklich mit Crimson zusammen.


----------



## Abductee (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Warum stellst du eigentlich mit dem GPU-Tweak nochmal extra den Takt ein? Das kann der Crimson doch auch schon alleine.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Weil GPU Tweak die Settings grundsätzlich überschreibt. Einzige Voraussetzung ist halt, dass man das Powerlimit vorher auch schon per Overdrive vorgibt.
Mit Overdrive allein wollte er gestern auch irgendwie nicht über 110% Powerlimit gehen... zumindest laut dem ASUS Monitor.

Hab mir die Werte jetzt jedenfalls erstmal in BIOS geschrieben und werde schauen, ob er sie auch ohne laufendm GPU Tweak halten kann.
Dann wäre mein Ziel soweit ja erreicht.


----------



## KempA (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Welche Version von GPU-Tweak nutzt du?
Ich bin wieder zurück zum Afterburner, weil GPU-Tweak meine Einstellungen nicht automatisch geladen hatte und ich nach jedem Neustart wieder die Einstellungen tätigen musste.
Würde jedoch gerne wieder zum GPU-Tweak, da man mit dem Afterburner ja leider nicht die Spannung erhöhen kann und deshalb bei 1100 MHz Schluss ist, ich aber von den Temperaturen noch massig Luft nach oben habe.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Steht doch oben 
GPU Tweak II 1.3.6.0

Derzeit bin ich mir bei den Werten noch etwas unsicher. Muss für mich erstmal die Einstellungen finden, die im Langzeittest am stabilsten laufen. Bin erstmal eine ganze Zeit bei 1100Mhz und 1.2V gefahren, musste an der einen oder anderen Stelle aber auch mal einen Crash in Kauf nehmen. Mag allerdings auch an DX12 gelegen haben. Tomb Raider läuft da z.Z. leider noch sehr instabil. Werde die Stabilität die Tage nochmal mit DX11 überprüfen.

Fest steht bei mir jedenfalls, dass ohne vorher angehobenes PowerLimit per Overdrive so ziemlich garnichts funktioniert.

*Nachtrag:*
Im Firestrike laufen die 1100 MHz stabil bei +18mV.
Kurzzeitig war mal das eine oder andere Fragment sichtbar. Das wird in "praxisnäheren" Anwendungen aber wohl keine Rolle mehr spielen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Da wäre ich froh drüber ich brauche allein für 1075 Mhz knappe 1,26 Volt mit der Matrix. Warum wird die Matrix eigentlich mit so hohen Stock Voltage ausgeliefert für 1000 Mhz waren es 1,25 Volt andere 290x laufen doch auch mit deutlich niedrigerer Spannung mit den normalen Taktraten liegt das am Pcb der Matrix?


----------



## KempA (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Da kann ich ja mit meiner noch echt glücklich sein und ich dachte schon dass die sich schlecht übertakten lässt  Ist aber auch meine erste Karte von AMD.
Wie gesagt läuft meine (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) seit ca einem Jahr mit 1104 MHz, ohne Spannungserhöhung (teste die Karte mindestens mit Firestrike, manchmal auch noch zusätzlich mit Furmark). FALLS ich am Wochenende Zeit finde, schaue ich mal was da so geht und werde dann berichten. Karte ist zum Glück auch unter Wasser und wurde beim Spielen eigentlich noch nie wärmer als 50° (wenn es draußen warm ist), da ist also auch noch Luft.


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mit wie viel Spannung läuft deine bei 1104 Mhz wenn du sagst ohne Spannungserhöhung?


----------



## KempA (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Mit "ohne Spannungserhöhung" meinte ich, dass ich wirklich nur mit dem Afterburner an der Taktschraube gedreht hab. Mit wie viel Spannung das Ding ab Werk läuft, kann ich leider (noch) nicht sagen, hab das noch nicht nachgeschaut. Womit les ich das am besten aus?
Hab mit GPU-OC noch kaum Erfahrung (eigentlich seltsam, da ich meine CPUs seit 10 Jahren übertakte). Wenn ich am Wochenende Zeit finde, schau ich mir das alles mal an und melde mich.


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Kommt drauf an wenn du eine Matrix hast wirst du auf GPU Tweak zurückgreifen müssen um die Spannung auslesen zu können, bei den meisten anderen Herstellern sollte es auch mit dem Afterburner gehen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bei Serienspannung geht bei mir garnichts. Deutlich mehr als 1000 MHz sind da - entgegen den Herstellerspezifikationen - auch nicht drin. Keine Ahnung, ob das alterungsbedingt ist oder ob ASUS einfach nur eine Menge Krücken in Umlauf bringt...
Bei +18 mV und +20% PowerLimit komme ich dann aber erstaunlicherweise schon einigermaßen stabil auf 1100 MHz GPU und 1350 MHz Mem. GPU Tweak II liest unter Last (Firestrike) dann zwischen 1,19V und 1,21V aus.
Traue mich gerade aber nicht wirklich, noch weiter zu gehen. Sonst dreht sie wieder komplett am Rad und nimmt dann womöglich auch meine 1100 MHz nicht mehr an 
Die Karte hat wirklich ihren eigenen Willen, genau wie meine alte 290 DCII.

*Edit:*
Über 1100 MHz wird es unverhältnismäßig. Bei 1120 MHz habe ich trotz +37 mV und +30% PowerLimit ständig Darstellungsfehler.
Denke mal, mit meinen bisheringen Settings kratze ich schon am Sweetspot.


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Das ist eben das merkwürdige deine wird wohl mit um die 1,15-1,18 Volt ausgeliefert wenn du mit +18mv  bei knappen 1,2 Volt landest meine wurde mit 1,25 bei 1000 Mhz ausgeliefert da sollte doch schon was drin sein. 
Mir ist das ganze auch jetzt erst bewusst geworden wo ich mich mal intensiver mit der Übertaktbarkeit der Karte auseinander gesetzt habe vorher (und auch immer noch) war die Leistung völlig ausreichend.
Was ich so lese sind 1,15-1,18 Volt für 1000 Mhz bei Auslieferung normal, liegt das eventuell an dem stark veränderten Spannugsversorgung was in dem Sinne auch Quatsch ist, klar kann man dank 14 Phasen oder sowas
mehr Strom übers Pcb bügeln nur bekommt der Chip das ja trotzdem ab. Warum habe ich nicht auf mein Gewissen gehört und nichts mehr von Asus gekauft aber die Matrix war dank des grandiosen Kühldesigns so schön 
billig auf Ebay .


----------



## KempA (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Hab GPU Tweak mal insalliert und mal reingeschaut. Leider kann man mi der VCore ja nicht unter 1,25V, da das wohl der Mindestwert ist, den man einstellen kann.
Bin mal hoch auf 1,3V. War dann mit 1148 MHz bei nem Bench stabil, ohne Artefaktbildung. Temperatur war bei maximal 50°.
Wie habt ihr das Powertarget eingestellt? Einer von euch hat es auf 120%, das hab ich schon gelesen. Wie siehts beim Rest aus?

EDIT; Hab jetzt mal auf den Default-Button geklickt und mal geschaut wie die Karte ab Werk läuft. Sind wohl 1,224V.

EDIT2: Hab jetzt Powertarget mal auf 140% gestellt und damit hab ich 1158 MHz bei 1,3 V (was effektiv, laut dem Graphen, ja 1,275V sind) stabil. Meine Karte ist also auch alles andere als ne Perle (sogar eher ne Krücke), aber dank WaKü geht was..


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*



Abductee schrieb:


> Schlecht:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bessern-20k-ohne-garantieverlust-p1010271.jpg
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bessern-20k-ohne-garantieverlust-p1010287.jpg
> 
> ...



Ich weiß das Thema ist alt, aber ich wollte noch etwas hinein bringen. Die Gigabyte Windforce, die auf dem Foto zu sehen ist, hatte in der ersten Revision noch eine kleinere Bodenplatte, wurde dann geändert, weil das Ganze Kühlsystem genau wie bei Asus Probleme machte. 

Gigabytes R9 290X fur den Handel soll besser kuhlen - ComputerBase

[Update] Gigabyte Radeon R9 290(X) Windforce 3X: Uberarbeitetes Kuhldesign unterwegs


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ja, stimmt genau. Deswegen hab ich damals immer Accelero empfohlen, und weil er deutlich leiser als die Custommodelle war.


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ich wollte eigentlich darauf hinaus,  dass EIN Hersteller Konsequenzen gezogen hat.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Ach so. Das ist wahr.


----------



## cheatyx (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Weiß jemand, wie man am besten bei CSL verfährt wegen Garantie?
Die Karte zeigt ab und zu mehrere grüne wechselnde Streifen und abstürze, auch an einem anderen PC.
Ich hatte damals die WLP ausgetauscht und das Garantiesiegel damit zerstört, Asus scheint ja das geringere Problem zu sein, aber ich würde es erst direkt über den Händler wagen. Was soll ich bei "Haben Sie die Karte baulich verändert? " antworten? Ist ja alles original nur, das einmal der Kühler ab war vor 2 Jahren.

Meine stand ja auch im verdacht schon einmal benutzt worden zu sein, da ja kein Schutz auf der Backplate etc.


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Nun frag mal ihn.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-20k-ohne-garantieverlust-36.html#post7470945


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Kommen Die grünen Streifen denn auch im anderen BIOS? Also die Karte hat ja den switch für silent und übermode. Wenn du umschaltest, kommen die Streifen dann auch?

Treten die Fehler überall auf, oder nur im Spiel, beziehungsweise unter Last?

@oil
Ich hab Asus vorher immer per mail Bescheid gegeben und die haben dann sogar die Garantie für einen WaKü-Defekt übernommen. Also diese Liste halte ich für ausgemachten Quatsch.

EVGA hingegen hat sich mal bei einem LAN-Kumpel quer gestellt, wegen seinem Voltmod. Dabei steht in der Liste, dass OC Spannungen kein Problem wären.

Also ich empfehle ganz klar, immer per Mail Kontakt mit Asus aufzunehmen. Damit habe ich bisher die besten Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cheatyx (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Bios ist original und tritt bei beiden auf. Die Streifen sind unter Last zu sehen. Ich habe im Treiber aber auch schon Powertarget zu erhöhen und Takt erniedrigt, Streifen bleiben.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Streifen könnten auch VRAM sein, dann ist sie aber auch ein Garantiefall.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Anleitung] Asus Matrix R9 290x: Lautstärke und Kühlleistung immens verbessern (~20K) ohne Garantieverlust*

Kannst dich doch einfach mal bei CSL melden und schauen was sie sagen. Wenn sie nicht wollen, weißt du darauf hin, dass Asus das eigentlich erlaubt und wenn sie dann immer noch nicht wollen, meldest du dich bei Asus. Dann aber ausführlich und alles so exakt wie möglich. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------

